# RSD Sergeant thread (Pix are appreciated)



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Here's the place to get our Sergeant's some recognition.

















Gonna get some Rocket Ron's and Q-Tube SL's and shed 2 pounds offa da bike. Also sending a pair of WTB Scrapers out to be anodized in either blue or orange. Would really like the rims to contrast rather than disappear in the tires.


----------



## slower_than_u (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

What do those frames really weigh in at?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

They are comparable to a regular mountain bike. It's more of what one hangs on it. My complete has never been stripped down, so can't give a frame weight. It's not a heavy bike by any means, just has ride qualities that are hard to find. Good climbing ability with excellent manual/wheelie capability. That is rare in a production bike. It's a very solid feeling bike unlike some that I tried. Many others had some frame flex that was concerning, where the RSD did not. It has a light feel with amazing acceleration along with excellent nimble handling. 



It's more about performance than gram counting. I would say, there's a healthy weight for a given frame and there's anorexic. Anorexic frames live a short life.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Is there room for 2x chain rings and a f. der.?

These bikes look awesome (esp. in Ti).

-F


----------



## slower_than_u (Sep 28, 2008)

the mayor said:


> What do those frames really weigh in at?


Sorry, I never weighed mine. Weight was not a factor in my selection of this frame. If it helps, this is where mine is at with a layer of dry mud.


----------



## slower_than_u (Sep 28, 2008)

I believe you could run a FD but I'd refer you to RSD for confirmation.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Gonna get some Rocket Ron's and Q-Tube SL's and shed 2 pounds offa da bike. Also sending a pair of WTB Scrapers out to be anodized in either blue or orange. Would really like the rims to contrast rather than disappear in the tires.


orrrrrrange would make it pop!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> orrrrrrange would make it pop!


Werd!

The whole idea is to eliminate the Hearse Black as much as possible. LBS is still trying to get the new orange Hope Evo4 Boost hubs for me. :/
Blue spoke nipples to keep it all together. Life for me is in coluh cause back and white is bland.

Got the Rocket Ron's coming in the next day or two. These should bring up the fuel economy nicely.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Werd!
> 
> The whole idea is to eliminate the Hearse Black as much as possible. LBS is still trying to get the new orange Hope Evo4 Boost hubs for me. :/
> Blue spoke nipples to keep it all together. Life for me is in coluh cause black and white is bland.


pretty much the same for me though the cost of purchasing new parts for a new bike sounds a bit hasty but it's gotta be done.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

That's how we make our bike ours! Yep, there is a couple other changes coming too. 

Straitline Amp 70mm stem 
Loaded AMX 800mm bars

It just has to be... 

My bike is learning to be on the lookout for a bike nerd bearing gifts. -.o


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Fleas said:


> Is there room for 2x chain rings and a f. der.?
> 
> These bikes look awesome (esp. in Ti).
> 
> -F


Stainless was sweet lookin too, I'm holding out on the big ticket bike for a custom frame from either Walt or John Hargedon. Then and only then can I get the BB height properly configured. My trials bike has ruined me for life!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Today Sarge is wearing his fresh pair of Rocket Ron's. They kicked some serious weight to the curb. 740g and 735g, not too shabby! Stuffed em with Q-Tube SL 26x2.7's at 150g vs. the 300g stock tubes. The Chrony's were over 1kg each, no more weight watchers for Sarge! Yay!!! Now the fuel economy has gone up to 8 miles per sammich.
Sarge is keeping an eye on my activities in case more gifts are lurking. 

Sorry Fleas this damn computer has been doing strange things lately. To answer your question re: 2x, yep, it can be done. Currently, my bike is 30-36-11. It seems to work quite well here in the Rockies. The only change I see beneficial is a short cage RD to keep the works higher from the ground and nice and tight. 

Hope Slower and I aren't the only RSD guys here... @.o

Slower, how you liking the dropper? I'm kinda considering one but I tend to ride with my seat down some rather than roadie height cause I'm always playing. Air is necessary between the tires and planet from time to time.


----------



## slower_than_u (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm a big fan of the dropper. I've got one in my fatty as well.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

slower, thanks for the reply. I haven't really made the decision yet. It makes me think of the hiterite spring that was popular in the '80's. Certainly interesting how popular the droper posts are lately. Which post are you using?


----------



## slower_than_u (Sep 28, 2008)

Specialized Command Post Blacklite in the Sergeant, Fox DOSS in the fatbike.


----------



## fritZman (Jan 9, 2004)

*Newbie to dropper thoughts*



BansheeRune said:


> slower, thanks for the reply. I haven't really made the decision yet. It makes me think of the hiterite spring that was popular in the '80's. Certainly interesting how popular the droper posts are lately. Which post are you using?


Man, I must be the only rider out there who's wondering if my recent first-ever dropper ($$$$) purchase was a mistake.

I've got a 9Point8 Fall Line on my Norco Torrent 7.2. The post work perfectly well (thumb lever could be a little closer to the bar rather than so elevated).

I'm typically a fast descender - never having issues sliding off the back of the saddle for steeps. I thought a dropper could make me faster. In many ways it does, it's certainly easier for larger jumps and drops as there's a lot more leg room to spring and absorb - especially for a HT. I feel like I can carve/work the rear wheel harder once I adjust to my issue below...

The one hickup I'm having is the sense of reduced control in the bike's lateral/tipping/leaning movements. With a regular post the elevated saddle was always a 'rudder' to control the bike's lateral movements with my thighs. It was also a point of contact/reference to tell me what the bike is doing. With the dropper activated that point of contact/information is now gone and I feel like the bike's flopping around beneath me. Simply put, more input is required through the bar and pedals to adjust/communicate the bike's lean rather than relying on my thighs and saddle.

I'll give it another month or two to see if I subconsciously adjust to the change.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sounds kinda like my trials bike, no provision for a seat/post. I rarely raise my seat to the "roadie position" cause at that extension it's in the way.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sarge had a Fruita ride today followed by a trail ride closer to home. The change was the tires. Going to the Rocket Ron Liteskin's was well worth it. Feels snappy with the lighter tires and Q-Tube SL's. Also noticed the energy reserve at the end of my ride. Quite a nice improvement in acceleration as well as generally more predictable out on the trail. Really enjoying the Sergeant, considering the illness that delayed bringing my bike home. I can't say that I recommend meningitis, not fun. Sarge has been an amazing addition to the collective! The trails await! 

Certainly hope to see more peeps sharing their stories of their rides with their Sergeants...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sarge is having lotsa fun out on the local trails sportin a pair of Rocket Ron LiteSkin's. Man, does a good pair of tires make a difference! Didn't have the camera handy for todays foray up on the Cattle Creek trail system, unfortunately. Sarge climbs the hills very nicely and still is very light on the front wheel. So much fun railing the single track that the dirtbikers were so kind to create! Great flow=wide open throttle runs in the shade of a pinion forest. Sarge is happy now that he got all kinds of dusty from a good shakedown!


----------



## tedo (Apr 4, 2012)

Picked one of these up. Great bike for sure. Cant be happier.

- Set up tubeless with 3.0 Rocket Rons
- Single speed (30x18)
- wide Whiskey carbon bars
- Race Lite grips

Weighs 27lbs on the nose. Size L

Super, super, super fun ride.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

tedo, I couldn't be happier with my Sarge! Your bike is looking great! 
I'm working on polishing out a pair of Scrapers for my wheel build later this week. Gotta get rid of the blackout wheels for some color and contrast. 


Glad you got a Sergeant! How ya liking the SS setup?
I love my RR LiteSkin tires cause they are springy and trialsy for play time.


----------



## tedo (Apr 4, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> tedo, I couldn't be happier with my Sarge! Your bike is looking great!
> I'm working on polishing out a pair of Scrapers for my wheel build later this week. Gotta get rid of the blackout wheels for some color and contrast.
> 
> Glad you got a Sergeant! How ya liking the SS setup?
> I love my RR LiteSkin tires cause they are springy and trialsy for play time.


The SS is awesome. Rode some pretty advanced trails yesterday, and I found I rode much quicker through tech sections. I needed to keep the forward momentum going, as opposed to traditional staying seated - pedaling... The 25 minute climb was pretty brutal though... but I loved it.

My Rocket Rons are the snakeskins. We have tons of rocks in Vermont. They were on my 27+ Beargrease, and have been holding up great thus far.

Can't believe the incredible deal this bike is. Super playful. Thanks for your early help Wade!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Glad I could hep!

I need to follow up with StokliBoy to find out when the SS only party is happening at the Castle (Read: StokliBoy's Property) Should be a great time rippin singletrack and BBQ with all the fixin's. I'll be giving him shyt when the 9'ers only party happens cause Sarge's feet are tall enough to qualify even if it does say 27.7x3.0 on the sides of his shoes!

"Single speed makes ya strong, fast" (Courtesy of StokliBoy)

Glad you fell in love with a sweet ride! The SS conversion couldn't be easier!

Here's a couple prerequisites...

http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/bike-item-purchases-pix-please-1012971.html

http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/27-5-ride-pic-thread-1011868.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2016)

Did he say wade??


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I kinda think he did. 

Ted, the fact of the matter is that Sarge rolls the most comfortable wheelies of all of my bike collective. Euphoric, indeed!


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

*Need some input on my Sergeant Ti build*

Just confirmed my Sergeant Ti frame purchase with Alex at RSD! Had a very hard time deciding on frame. Almost went with the Canfield EPO. I'm setting it up as a 29er, with 2.8 tires. Alex talked me into the Sergeant over the Big Chief. Here is the pic Alex sent me. According to Alex, this is a Sergeant set up as 29er + with 3.0's.









Anyone have any suggestions on what fork and drive train I should consider? Leaning toward a Pike.

Also, I'm clueless as to what wheels to run on this. ... Something with a 40mm inner width? Any input much appreciated. Really stoked on this build.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Skrool,

There's a few choices on that one! I'm currently working on a pair of Scrapers for Sarge.
Velocity Dually @ 39mm inner, 45 outer. My buddy is running a pair of em on his Krampus and has no complaints thus far. He's not had any issues with em and rides very aggressively. You oughtta be very pleased with the playful geometry of the Sergeant. I thrive on the versatility of mine as a 27.5 with the 140mm fork. BB height is excellent. Pike should serve you well. The Manitou is very well built as well. Clean and slop free! The 27.5x3.0's are nearly as tall as my fatty with Bud/Lou and the nimble feeling when I rode the Sergeant and, well, I was hooked and adopted a bike!

Congratz, Dood!! And welcome to the fray!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

BansheeRune said:


> Skrool,
> 
> There's a few choices on that one! I'm currently working on a pair of Scrapers for Sarge.
> Velocity Dually @ 39mm inner, 45 outer. My buddy is running a pair of em on his Krampus and has no complaints thus far. He's not had any issues with em and rides very aggressively. You oughtta be very pleased with the playful geometry of the Sergeant. I thrive on the versatility of mine as a 27.5 with the 140mm fork. BB height is excellent. Pike should serve you well. The Manitou is very well built as well. Clean and slop free! The 27.5x3.0's are nearly as tall as my fatty with Bud/Lou and the nimble feeling when I rode the Sergeant and, well, I was hooked and adopted a bike!
> ...


Alex at RSD has a pair of 'Mulefut 50mm' wheels he'll sell me. Not sure what to do on wheels. The Mulefut's seem to be a bit on the heavy side, but Alex says they work good. Seems like a lot of people run the scraper rims on 29er plus setups. For now, I'm inclined to go with a prebuilt wheelset, but maybe down the line I'll lace up some carbon wheels from Light Bicycle on my own..haven't done it in a while but my last set came out true and strong. Not sure about how well the carbon rims will be without beadlocks with such big tires running at such low pressure.

Also, I've no experience with Manitou but the 29+ Manitou Magnum Comp is also something that Alex at RSD is offering me for my build. Anyone know much about this fork? Seems to have good reviews...

Basically, since I'm blowing my wad on the Ti frame, for now, I kinda have to skimp on other stuff. I've got Enve bars on my current bike so those will be employed...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The Mag is a well made and thought out fork. Manitou is turning out a good product. The MuleFut 50SL's are a great wheelset for the money and tubeless well too. Tires are difficult to unseat on em. They are very durable as well. They might carry a little weight although, I don't see it as a deal breaker. Now ya have to consider retreads...


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

BansheeRune said:


> The Mag is a well made and thought out fork. Manitou is turning out a good product. The MuleFut 50SL's are a great wheelset for the money and tubeless well too. Tires are difficult to unseat on em. They are very durable as well. They might carry a little weight although, I don't see it as a deal breaker. Now ya have to consider retreads...


Thanks Man. I'll go with the Manitou then. Maybe wheels too.

What in heck are 'retreads'?


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

Skrool said:


> Thanks Man. I'll go with the Manitou then. Maybe wheels too.
> 
> What in heck are 'retreads'?


I get it : 'retreads' because of my poverty after spending for the Ti instead of the aluminum! Yeah, yur right Bro. I'm close to broke now. But the Ti frame kept calling out to me...a voice calling out in the wilderness... Truth be told, I'd have gone with a 'steel' Sergeant if they had one, but not aluminum. Not for a hardtail. This 'il be my first hardtail since the mid 90's...so it's got to have some 'give'. I ride, on average, of 40 hours mountain miles per week...so it's got to be Ti for comforts sake.

A few years ago I got majorly f*%ked up. Hurt my back really really bad from a booby trap in-trail while riding out East. The day before I rode the same trail and so 2 days later, I had some good speed going and didn't expect someone to have loaded up a landing zone with big boulders and logs...which I hit. It's a credit to Knolly bikes that it suffered zero damage...but not me man. I couldn't walk, literally for near a month...and it's still not right to this day... sucks.

So that's my reason for putting out for the Ti frame. Nothing to do with anything other than extra compliance for my back's sake.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Retreads, retreads, ridin on retreads! (Courtesy of a friend that worked at a tire shop). I know the feeling, I've been running on junk knees and scoliosis for 30 years. Then the kidney disease was diagnosed in 06 and in 14 had a massive heart attack and heart surgery. 30 days after surgery was back on a bike, admittedly riding like a 4 banger with burnt valves, but riding! That's what happens when ya toss a blood clot in the defending vessel on the left ventricle. Damn oil filter fouled the oil pump! The only thing I do pay much attention to is what the heart tells me. Back to running like a V8 now and the cardiologist gave the green light to redline my bike all i want/can.

Have a look around on some of the websites for tires and call on Alex for your fork and wheels, he'll take good care of ya. Also have a look on eBay, I got my NN TrailStar's 65 smackers each. 
Innova Transformers are 42 each here. https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=76871&category=5793


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

*Devil's advocate anyone...?....?....?*



BansheeRune said:


> Retreads, retreads, ridin on retreads! (Courtesy of a friend that worked at a tire shop). I know the feeling, I've been running on junk knees and scoliosis for 30 years. Then the kidney disease was diagnosed in 06 and in 14 had a massive heart attack and heart surgery. 30 days after surgery was back on a bike, admittedly riding like a 4 banger with burnt valves, but riding! That's what happens when ya toss a blood clot in the defending vessel on the left ventricle. Damn oil filter fouled the oil pump! The only thing I do pay much attention to is what the heart tells me. Back to running like a V8 now and the cardiologist gave the green light to redline my bike all i want/can.
> 
> Have a look around on some of the websites for tires and call on Alex for your fork and wheels, he'll take good care of ya. Also have a look on eBay, I got my NN TrailStar's 65 smackers each.
> Innova Transformers are 42 each here. https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=76871&category=5793


Thanks for the Input Brother.

I was thinking how much this particular bike would be the perfect candidate for the new Sram Eagle 1X12...at least for me. I myself ride to and from the trail heads where I live, which involves a fair amount of road miles...plus I take my bike to the gym on occassion---more road miles, ...plus to the store---more road miles, so I actually make use of a wide variety of gears, hence, my bikes, Knolly Chilcotin included, are currently run 2X. But with the 42 and 50 cog out back, I could nearly duplicate 2x and could run a 34 up front...while still being able to climb just about any conceivable tech trail. Of course the problem it COST...$$$$

I'd have to have an ebay sale to muster up enough funds for an Eagle drive train. Hard to justify it, but if I were to sell all of my motorcycle gear...which I havn't used in nearly 2 years since selling my last motorbike...I'd likely have enough to go for it. Any input on this rash decision....?


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

That will be a nice setup. The Mulefut are nice solid rims. IMHO worth a few grams for reliability. 

Glad to see you went Ti, no reason to have the same AL frame as BR. Lol.

Im not a SRAM Person so may I suggest the XTR 11speed setup. :thumbsup:


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

EBG 18T said:


> That will be a nice setup. The Mulefut are nice solid rims. IMHO worth a few grams for reliability.
> 
> Glad to see you went Ti, no reason to have the same AL frame as BR. Lol.
> 
> Im not a SRAM Person so may I suggest the XTR 11speed setup. :thumbsup:


That was quick!

Well Brother, I think I'm done with Shimano for mountain. I've not been too pleased with my XTR mountain set ups. They should be far smoother for what I paid.

After riding a X1 Sram I was really impressed with two things : Easier, and silent shifting, and sloppy / mis-timed shifts were FAR smoother than they prove to be on my XTR. I've been a full-on shimano man since the late 90's....but it may be time to go for the German kit for mountain setups.


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

Skrool said:


> That was quick!
> 
> Well Brother, I think I'm done with Shimano for mountain. I've not been too pleased with my XTR mountain set ups. They should be far smoother for what I paid.
> 
> After riding a X1 Sram I was really impressed with two things : Easier, and silent shifting, and sloppy / mis-timed shifts were FAR smoother than they prove to be on my XTR. I've been a full-on shimano man since the late 90's....but it may be time to go for the German kit for mountain setups.


And that is exactly why SRAM & Shimano are still in biz. We all have preferences which is good for the market!:thumbsup:

I'm pondering ordering a setup from Box for to the next frame later this summer. 
PRODUCTS - Box Components MTB


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

EBG 18T said:


> And that is exactly why SRAM & Shimano are still in biz. We all have preferences which is good for the market!:thumbsup:
> 
> I'm pondering ordering a setup from Box for to the next frame later this summer.
> PRODUCTS - Box Components MTB


Just checked out the 'Box' stuff. Interesting. First I've ever heard of Box. There's so much out there now...


----------



## Scotty2H (Mar 28, 2016)

Skrool said:


> According to Alex, this is a Sergeant set up as 29er + with 3.0's.


I wasn't aware the Sergeant could accommodate 29+. Is that only for ti-frame models? or applicable to the standard aluminium? If common to the aluminium, I will go buy the Sergeant. I was torn between this and something like the Stache 7 which takes both sizes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2016)

EBG 18T said:


> That will be a nice setup. The Mulefut are nice solid rims. IMHO worth a few grams for reliability.
> 
> Glad to see you went Ti, no reason to have the same AL frame as BR. Lol.


yup, yup.


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

Scotty2H said:


> I wasn't aware the Sergeant could accommodate 29+. Is that only for ti-frame models? or applicable to the standard aluminium? If common to the aluminium, I will go buy the Sergeant. I was torn between this and something like the Stache 7 which takes both sizes.


According to Alex the owner of RSD, the Sergeant can be run 27.5 plus, 29er, or 29+. If set up as 29+, the bottom bracket height rises by 10mm. This is fine by me, as I'm sick and tired of pedal strikes where I do the majority of my riding here in Bellingham.

Here is the pic sent to me by Alex of a Sergeant set up as 29+. I posted it earlier but here it is again. There's no difference between the specs for the Ti and Alum...just a drop in weight and of course some nice Ti-'give' to the back end.









Others might be bothered by this setup thinking it might be too short a wheelbase, or the xtra 10mm rise in bb height, but my style of riding is mostly super fast going uphil, and moderate on the downs. My jumping and freeride days are over...lost interest, and also have a former back injury that only flairs up if I start riding too aggressive on the downs... I'm more into all day rides in the saddle, lots of climbs, lots single track, mid size jumps are ok, but no more big stuff.

...So for me the 29+ Sergeant will be perfect. Alex talked me out of the Big Chief 29+ and pushed me toward a Sergeant with 29+ setup...as I'm 5'8" and the Sergeant will end up being more manouverable for me.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Scotty2H said:


> I wasn't aware the Sergeant could accommodate 29+. Is that only for ti-frame models? or applicable to the standard aluminium? If common to the aluminium, I will go buy the Sergeant. I was torn between this and something like the Stache 7 which takes both sizes.


Slam the sliders all the way back...


----------



## carbine_275 (Nov 15, 2015)

Skrool said:


> There's no difference between the specs for the Ti and Alum...just a drop in weight and of course some nice Ti-'give' to the back end.


This doesn't match what Alex told me regarding questions I asked about geometry earlier this week:
"Thank you for your email.
That is correct. The Ti version is 66.5, while the Alu is 68.
The wheelbases for medium are different for both
Alu - 1124.8 shortest and 1136.8 longest
Ti - 1158.5 shortest and 1171.5 longest

The aluminum bikes are in stock and the Ti frames are arriving tomorrow
Let me know if you have any other questions

Alex | RSD Bikes"
Based on the claimed 29+ compatibility, I'm assuming this is achieved with the dropouts in the rearmost position to gain the additional clearance.


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

carbine_275 said:


> This doesn't match what Alex told me regarding questions I asked about geometry earlier this week:
> "Thank you for your email.
> That is correct. The Ti version is 66.5, while the Alu is 68.
> The wheelbases for medium are different for both
> ...


Good to know. I didn't ask Alex this particular question, I was more concerned about what to do considering my height. I had no interest in the aluminum frame and was only interested in the Ti, so maybe that's why.

I wonder what reason there was for the design difference????


----------



## carbine_275 (Nov 15, 2015)

Skrool said:


> Good to know. I didn't ask Alex this particular question, I was more concerned about what to do considering my height. I had no interest in the aluminum frame and was only interested in the Ti, so maybe that's why.
> 
> I wonder what reason there was for the design difference????


I didn't ask, because I had assumed the TI geometry table had some typos, based on the AL & SS frames being identical.


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

Does anyone know what the warranty is on RSD bikes...? For the cost of the Ti frame I'm kinda expecting it to have a strong warranty. Ti frames have been known to crack, it's not common, but it does happen...just wanting to cover all the bases before I make my final decision on my build. I sure do wish I could test ride one of these before committing.

BansheeRune : in on of your earlier posts you said that this bike 'wheelies' easier than any bike you've owned. I'm wondering if you think that will make it hard to keep the front end planted on techy climbs...which I do a fair amount of here in the PNW...?...?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Not in the least. Sarge climbs like a pro. It also makes an easy reposition of the front effortless. Consider that part of "gettin trialsy". I find that Sarge feels the most comfortable to manual or wheelie. There's nothing more euphoric than a proper manual, nothing!!

I'll follow up with Alex on the warranty question. I believe he would gladly take care of any issues as he's very intent with the biz.


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

For those wondering: All of our frames carry a lifetime warranty for any manufacturer's defects, as long as you are the original owner with a receipt showing your name and the shop name.


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

Quick clarification: The Aluminum and Ti have different geometry. The Ti also has slightly longer stays which can be slammed all the back to allow 29+ wheels to fit, which cannot be achieve with the Aluminum version.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I just plugged you for a Mayor in the fatbiking and health thread, Alex!

Today Sarge is gonna try out the new wheels. Gotta lace up one more and it's on!

http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/27-5-ride-pic-thread-1011868.html

http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/bike-item-purchases-pix-please-1012971.html


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

It's now official! My Ti Sergeant, Manitou+ Fork, and Mulefut wheels are on the way!!!!

Yowee!


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Skrool said:


> Alex talked me into the Sergeant over the Big Chief.


 Based on what ?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Skrool said:


> It's now official! My Ti Sergeant, Manitou+ Fork, and Mulefut wheels are on the way!!!!
> 
> Yowee!


Let the jones begin in earnest!! Gratz Dood!!


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

TheBaldBlur said:


> Based on what ?


*
Based on :*

1. There are no Big Chief Ti's in stock

More importantly :

2. I'm not a 'tall' person, not short, but not tall. 5'8"
3. My riding is quite varied and includes a heck of a lot of tight / techy stuff and according to Alex, the 'Sergeant' is more nimble when set up as a 29+...especially for someone my height.
4. The Ti Sergeant can be set up three ways : As a 27.5+, as a regular 29er, and as a full 29+ with 3.0's.

I plan on running it with 2.8's as a 29er+

So this is why I say that 'Alex' talked me into running the Sergeant over waiting for a Big Chief Ti. Makes more sense for me, and there's a great chance that I WILL in fact build up a set of 27+ wheels and use it that way too...

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Skrool said:


> *
> Hope this answers your question.*


*

Yep, thanks! :thumbsup:*


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

Tidbit :

Trek suspension engineer, Ted Alsop, puts it this way :

_"27.5+, ideally, has the diameter of a 29×2.3 tire, but to get there, you have to give it a really tall sidewall. The bead-to-bead measurement-that's the actual width of the tire if you pressed it flat and measured from one bead to the other-is about 15 millimeters wider than a 29+ tire. Relative to the rim, the 27.5+ tire is actually taller than the 29+ tire, which is why we've found that the 27.5+ tires that we've ridden have a lot more of an un-damped, fatbike tire bounce to them and don't corner as well at lower pressures. The 29+ tire, which is actually a lower profile, shorter sidewall tire, has less of that uncontrolled bounce to it."_

If I can find a way to afford it, in the near future I may run my Sergeant with 27.5+ wheels too. .. But for now, I want to ride it 29+. I'm figuring 2.8's.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I can't bring myself to give up any air volume. It just feels amazing with the pressure @ 10-12 psi on some of my favorite full throttle rail trails. 
3.0 for a good time! 
Gotta ask, what kind of riding style are these peeps? Clydesdales or light riders? 

My approach is to ride light and avoid the basher style. So yeah, tires inflated for sand hitting the hardpack are gonna be fatbikish and squirmy. 

No need to hurry with the B+ wheels as long as you have the 29+ going, blast the miles and squirrel away some dough for the other wheels.


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

BansheeRune said:


> I can't bring myself to give up any air volume. It just feels amazing with the pressure @ 10-12 psi on some of my favorite full throttle rail trails.
> 3.0 for a good time!
> Gotta ask, what kind of riding style are these peeps? Clydesdales or light riders?
> 
> ...


 I totally see your point. I just thought I'd share some alternative input from an actual designer on the Stasche...which is a GREAT bike actually.

I ordered a set of Bontrager Chupacabra 3.0's for my Sergeant and they're on the way.

Everything should be here ready for assembly some time mid to late next week!

I'll post some pics of things as they arrive! A handful of people here in Bellingham are anxiously awaiting this bike! Heck...even my landlord is waiting to come and see the Ti frame!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn! Can't wait to see it coming together!

I did something fiscally irresponsible today! I ordered a Mayor frameset... I look forward to riding 5.05's this winter.


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

BansheeRune said:


> Damn! Can't wait to see it coming together!
> 
> I did something fiscally irresponsible today! I ordered a Mayor frameset... I look forward to riding 5.05's this winter.


It's good to see someone other than myself who has their priorities in order!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Werd


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Damn! Can't wait to see it coming together!
> 
> I did something fiscally irresponsible today! I ordered a Mayor frameset... I look forward to riding 5.05's this winter.


Why is it irresponsible? You never know when your going to die, mine as well have fun while you can..


----------



## Oldinsloe (Apr 12, 2015)

Skrool said:


> It's now official! My Ti Sergeant, Manitou+ Fork, and Mulefut wheels are on the way!!!!
> 
> Yowee!


I am heading out East for the weekend. I am planning on a swing through Toronto to ride a TI Sergeant on Monday. I too would lean toward the Manitou over a Rockshock fork. However, my dislike of Rockshock comes from a Sid I had like 10 years ago. Nice to see he gave you the option.


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

Oldinsloe said:


> I am heading out East for the weekend. I am planning on a swing through Toronto to ride a TI Sergeant on Monday. I too would lean toward the Manitou over a Rockshock fork. However, my dislike of Rockshock comes from a Sid I had like 10 years ago. Nice to see he gave you the option.


Today's Rockshock's are nothing at all comparable to what they were 10 years ago. The 'Pike' is an incredible, problem free solution. Three of my buddies run them, problem free, great adjustment.

I myself have been running on Bos forks, and ONLY Bos forks for the last 4 years. They blow everything else out of the water in terms of 1. how smooth they work, 2. How very low their maintenance schedule is [once every two seasons..if not more], and 3. Their adjustments actually 'do' what they're supposed to do, aka : they ACTUALLY WORK.

Fox, to me is garbage. Fox shocks and forks are crap out of the box, and only come alive AFTER you send them to a tuner. If you doubt this, then you have never felt the difference between how a Fox fork or shock 'feels' / 'works' AFTER it has been tuned. By comparison, 'Bos' forks feel like they have already been to a 'tuner' straight out of the box.

If I could get my hands on a 29+ Bos fork I will definitely do so. For now, I had to save some $$$ due to the fact that I utterly blew through most of my budget in order to wrangle me a Ti frame!!!

I myself will NEVER buy a new Fox product ever again. But keep in mind Brother that 'I' tend to be pretty picky about Fork and Shock function....having spent many years Club Racing Road-Race Motorcycles [Yamaha / Ducati]. I set up all of my friends suspensions because my road racing experience translates well to mountain bike sus. The problem people have when it comes to mtb sus. set up, is that people tend to 'judge' the bike set up by how it feels in the garage. Most people tend to under dampen the rebound to the extent that they will never---know---how GREAT it CAN feel to ride a bike properly damped.

Good Luck on your potential Sergeant purchase!!!!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Oldinsloe said:


> I am heading out East for the weekend. I am planning on a swing through Toronto to ride a TI Sergeant on Monday. I too would lean toward the Manitou over a Rockshock fork. However, my dislike of Rockshock comes from a Sid I had like 10 years ago. Nice to see he gave you the option.


Oldinsloe, I think you'll be in for a great surprise! I can't begin to tell ya how much I love my Sergeant! Even if he does shout "Ten-Hut" from time to time! The performance is very playful, while being very good at long rides and climbing is awesome. No two ways about it, the bike is just plain great performance.
For the dough the Sergeant is a far better value than most others in it's class, hands down.



Skrool said:


> Today's Rockshock's are nothing at all comparable to what they were 10 years ago. The 'Pike' is an incredible, problem free solution. Three of my buddies run them, problem free, great adjustment.
> 
> I myself have been running on Bos forks, and ONLY Bos forks for the last 4 years. They blow everything else out of the water in terms of 1. how smooth they work, 2. How very low their maintenance schedule is [once every two seasons..if not more], and 3. Their adjustments actually 'do' what they're supposed to do, aka : they ACTUALLY WORK.
> 
> ...


My 36 Talas has been going since new in 2009 with no issues and is still silky smooth. My 4X bike has had many years of Keystone runs as well as Valhalla season pass since it opened as a bike park. 







This little fellow is very agile and built to take the abuse!


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

BansheeRune said:


> Oldinsloe, I think you'll be in for a great surprise! I can't begin to tell ya how much I love my Sergeant! Even if he does shout "Ten-Hut" from time to time! The performance is very playful, while being very good at long rides and climbing is awesome. No two ways about it, the bike is just plain great performance.
> For the dough the Sergeant is a far better value than most others in it's class, hands down.
> 
> My 36 Talas has been going since new in 2009 with no issues and is still silky smooth. My 4X bike has had many years of Keystone runs as well as Valhalla season pass since it opened as a bike park.
> ...


Nice ride Wade!

As for me, my freeride bike is now gone : Knolly Delerium T. Still have the Chilcotin, but not for long in all likelihood. Regarding Fox products : When I shell out $1,300 for a fork that boasts to be the best, I EXPECT $1,300. worth of excellence, and this excellence, to me, mainly has to do with adjustment viability. Well, never has any Fox fork passed the test. Yeah, they offer ample 'clicks' for Compression, Rebound, slow, fast, ...problem is... I EXPECT to 'feel' / notice a difference at a margin of every two clicks. Not so with Fox. More like a very 'mild' difference with every *6 or 7* clicks ---regardless of what I'm adjusting.

With Bos, you FEEL and NOTICE a REAL difference with every two clicks of adjustment. And the ONLY time I've experienced this with a Fox product ---is AFTER it's had a $300 dollar tune by a tuner like Push etc. THIS--is not satisfactory to me.

But again, I did say I was on the picky side. ...Picky meaning : If you have the balls to charge me such an exorbitant / wallet draining price for your product, then it SHOULD pass muster on ALL accounts and MATCH that price. Fox does not do this. ..Ohlins does this. ..Bos does this. ..Penski does this. As of late, Rockshox seems to come pretty close. ..I'd have no problem and voice zero complains --IF-- Fox's prices were HALF, literally, what they dare to charge...and mind you, usually, when it comes to forks and shocks, I only buy 'thee' top offering / highest model. ..But heck, if you're happy with what they've given you Wade...good on you Man. With 'me', I deem it as my right, nay, my _obligation_ to be somewhat of a 'dick' when someone dares charge me a 'dick' price. ...The higher the price I'm forced to pay for something that I expect to be 'thee' best offering, all the MORE inclined I am to pick it to pieces. ....Might have something to do with the fact that I come from a Product Design backround.... Blah, blah...

*On another note, this is what's on the way for Sarge :
*
Sram XO1 Shifter pod
Sram X1 cogset [10/42]
Sram X1 Rear mech
Sram XX1 chain
3.0 Chupacabra's (900 grams per)
Mulefut Wheelest
Manitou 29+ Fork
Race Face Turbine Cinch crankset [w/direct mount 30t (for now)]

Plan to run my Hope Brakes with Steel braid lines, ..but had to order a new line for the rear due to the size requirements of the Sergeant frame.

I'll also run my Enve Carbon bars with Straightline shorty Stem

May try running it without my dropper for a while just to see if I really need it on this bike...?...? Otherwise my KS Lev is ready for deployment...and works flawlessly.

Couple of surprises I'll save for later!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The only fork that a never revalved has been the 36. The Manitou is gonna be the second the I don't need to revalve. 

I'll never let go of my beloved little Banshee. He's just too fun to play with! I paid 1500 for the bike following Interbike 2008. The rune was a demo bike at the show and I managed to get a village deal. That price wouldn't cover the retail on the frame shock and fork. Size medium and works so well for Valhalla. Valhalla has very nicely done trails that are semi groomed. There are so many booters that a run is tiring but worth every second it lasts!

Sarge is wearing his Nobby Nics for an adventure ride planned for tomorrow. The tires just look so mean! Alex and I agree that the NN's are like riding on velcro.

I so rarely ride Sarge with his seat all the way down I don't know if a dropper is on the radar. I never ride the seat at roadie height because it's in the damn way when I try to play. I have ridden many years this way and it's where my muscle memory is programmed. I can still bust a cadence of 195 with it there so good to go. Cruising cadence for me is 130-160 and it keeps my junk knees happy. Perhaps if I find a dropper that doesn't let the seat wiggle, I'll become more interested. Somehow the dropper post brings back memories of the ole height rite spring from the late 80's.


----------



## Boom King (Jun 5, 2016)

Skrool said:


> I set up all of my friends suspensions because my road racing experience translates well to mountain bike sus. The problem people have when it comes to mtb sus. set up, is that people tend to 'judge' the bike set up by how it feels in the garage. Most people tend to under dampen the rebound to the extent that they will never---know---how GREAT it CAN feel to ride a bike properly damped.


Care to offer a layman's guide to fork set up for us?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Read the manual on the fork, set it's sag as recommended and work from there.

One thing about fork setup is compression damping. If you are consuming the entire travel of the fork the compression damping is set too light and/or air pressure too low. Rebound should not make it feel as though you are being ejected after a deep compression of the fork. 

The time for fast rebound is on washboard surfaces. Slow rebound will get into a "Static lockout". The fork never recovers before the next hit and stays down part way in it's travel and thus doesn't compress and rebound as it should. On average rides you will want the rebound slower so the fork doesn't tend to eject you. 

It does take a little time and trial and error on getting the adjustments made. It's better to make one adjustment and ride and make another adjustment. this way you know what changed and can resolve it as you progress. 
You can set the sag as you prefer it later, just use the recommendation as a baseline to get started.


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

Ti Sergeant Frame, wheels, and fork arrive tomorrow!

Dug up a pic of the man himself : Alex!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Skrool's jonesin!!! :band:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2016)

Skrool said:


> Ti Sergeant Frame, wheels, and fork arrive tomorrow!


imma be there when the brown dood shows up..


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

Skrool said:


> Ti Sergeant Frame, wheels, and fork arrive tomorrow!


I suggest you park yourself in the driveway with a coffee and wait for the man in brown to deliver.. God knows they always try to get out of delivering the big boxes by saying you weren't home..


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

EBG 18T said:


> I suggest you park yourself in the driveway with a coffee and wait for the man in brown to deliver.. God knows they always try to get out of delivering the big boxes by saying you weren't home..


You're so right man! I've already got a lasso ready to go just in case he tries to make a fast break.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

LOLOL!!!

Scrool's not the only one JONESIN!!! My Mayor is due too!


----------



## Loafr (Sep 22, 2010)

How long for a delivery on a Sergeant should be expected?


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> LOLOL!!!
> 
> Scrool's not the only one JONESIN!!! My Mayor is due too!


Did your ship yet? If do it sounds like you will need a day off from work very soon..


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

Loafr said:


> How long for a delivery on a Sergeant should be expected?


Took mine an entire week to go from Ontario Canada to upstate Washington [Bellingham]. Very slow. Tracking states delivery for 'today'. This is the 7th day.


----------



## jpfurn (Oct 21, 2014)

Keep getting drawn back to this thread. I think it's a combination of Banshee's lust for them and the anticipation on Skrool's TI build. Either way I've had a battle in my head between a Sergeant or plus wheelset for my already tricked out fatty. I'm blessed to have such problems!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2016)

Skrool said:


> Took mine an entire week to go from Ontario Canada to upstate Washington [Bellingham]. Very slow. Tracking states delivery for 'today'. This is the 7th day.


i'll take care of it no worries..


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

*THE EAGLE HAS LANDED, I REPEAT, the EAGLE--HAS--LANDED!*

Sarge is Here! Holy smoking ****! This frame is amazingly awesome! Exceeded my expectations in all respects...and I'm a picky fu%ker...! Have to say I near began weeping with pride and joy!..!..!

Will post some pics later on tonight! SO GLAD I DID IT! ...The Ti is BEAUTIFUL...and SUPER LIGHT!









*Also arrived today :*

e-thirteen 9-44 rear cassette in black!
Mulefut Wheelset
KMC DLC 11 Chain / black Titanium Nitride coated
Manitou fork.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2016)

Skrool said:


> *THE EAGLE HAS LANDED, I REPEAT, the EAGLE--HAS--LANDED!*
> 
> Sarge is Here! Holy smoking ****! This frame is amazingly awesome! Exceeded my expectations in all respects...and I'm a picky fu%ker...! Have to say I near began weeping with pride and joy!..!..!
> 
> Will post some pics later on tonight! SO GLAD I DID IT! ...The Ti is BEAUTIFUL...and SUPER LIGHT!


congrats on the new toy.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

jpfurn said:


> Keep getting drawn back to this thread. I think it's a combination of Banshee's lust for them and the anticipation on Skrool's TI build. Either way I've had a battle in my head between a Sergeant or plus wheelset for my already tricked out fatty. I'm blessed to have such problems!


Can't beat the price for the package. The Geo on their bikes is very playful and functional. So, yeah, I'm loyal to em. When I purchased Sarge, a couple weeks later they dropped the price of all of their bikes significantly and sent a check my way to make good. Gotta say thank you Alex! 
Lol...



Skrool said:


> *THE EAGLE HAS LANDED, I REPEAT, the EAGLE--HAS--LANDED!*
> 
> Sarge is Here! Holy smoking ****! This frame is amazingly awesome! Exceeded my expectations in all respects...and I'm a picky fu%ker...! Have to say I near began weeping with pride and joy!..!..!
> 
> ...


Skrool has a big a$$ boner!!


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

Skrool said:


> *THE EAGLE HAS LANDED, I REPEAT, the EAGLE--HAS--LANDED!*
> 
> Sarge is Here! Holy smoking ****! This frame is amazingly awesome! Exceeded my expectations in all respects...and I'm a picky fu%ker...! Have to say I near began weeping with pride and joy!..!..!
> 
> ...


Pictures or your making this $hit up.


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

this thread is making seriously consider selling my ti el mariachi and replace it with the alluminum sergeant...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

EBG 18T said:


> Pictures or your making this $hit up.


Werd! I hear all he has are blackmail pix that nvphatty sent him! -.o



grizzler said:


> this thread is making seriously consider selling my ti el mariachi and replace it with the alluminum sergeant...


Fvck that! Ya gotta have a collective or you cannot be assimilated!!!


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> Werd! I hear all he has are blackmail pix that nvphatty sent him! -.o
> 
> Fvck that! Ya gotta have a collective or you cannot be assimilated!!!


ha! thoughts on this vs. a hayduke? here are mine:

Hayduke:
+ Steel, better compliment to my fs
- need new cranks,BB, and HS

Sergeant:
+ $250 less, includes HS, can reuse cranks
- 140mm seems fairly aggressive (seems odd to have a bigger fork on my ht), alluminum

I've been thinking that the + wheelset for my ponyrustler will be better suited on a singlespeed hardtail...


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Werd! I hear all he has are blackmail pix that nvphatty sent him! -.o


I try and go legit but they drag me back in again.:crazy:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

grizzler said:


> ha! thoughts on this vs. a hayduke? here are mine:
> 
> Hayduke:
> + Steel, better compliment to my fs
> ...


I love the 140mm of sweetness. It does have a lockout which I thought I'd never use but it's kinda fun to play with the lockout from time to time. The BB elevation is great for all the Jeepin I subject Sarge to.
The MuleFut 50SL's are very nice wheels and would work SS or geared just fine.

The Advocate is also a fine choice. After all, Smithhammer is getting the mileage on his and frequently posting ride pix. Great bike with a donation to bike advocacy to boot!

All to make the choice that much more difficult!



nvphatty said:


> I try and go legit but they drag me back in again.:crazy:


Thought you could get away now, didn't ya! ;P

We love ya, nvphatty!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Loafr said:


> How long for a delivery on a Sergeant should be expected?


Bout a week from Toronto to the US...


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

*Here's some pics...*

























*KMC DLC 11 Chain / black Titanium Nitride coating :*









*Duly note black velvet inner box :*

















*e-13 / 9-44 cassette :*









Really looking forward to running this cassette. 9 tooth to 44 tooth should cover all my needs.

The rest of the parts should be here sometime mid to late next week. Will try to take some better shots of the frame when I have time. Also, the Manitou fork seem legit. Very nice in person. Have no time to post pics of the Mulefut wheels but they are super-nice in person. Very much pleased I went with them. Have to say pics really don't do this frame justice. It has to be seen in person to be fully appreciated.


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Nope, you're not jonesin to ride that piece of midfat art, nah, couldn't be!

The Mayor will arrive tomorrow along with some goodies to make up the front wheel! Yay!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> The Mayor will arrive tomorrow along with some goodies to make up the front wheel! Yay!!


sumbiatch i can't make it there by then!!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> sumbiatch i can't make it there by then!!


@[email protected]

nvphatty's off his game. Where's the coach?? XD


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

nvphatty said:


> congrats on the new toy.


Thanks Brother! Tried to get it together for the long weekend, but came up short on a few bits. By next Friday I should be sorted and ready for assembly! [I hope]

The Ti frame has to be seen to be fully appreciated. Very good looking and top notch welds.


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

Very nice Skrool. Your love the ride of Ti.


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm having a bit of time trying to figure out 'how' to remove the shimano freehub from the Mulefut wheel. I've never seen this type of design before. I have my XD body ready to go, but it looks like I might need some kind of sun-ringle specialty tool to get it apart...?...? Put in a question earlier today to Alex about this but he must be busy or away from the office. Anyone have a clue...?...? Anyone done this on this wheel before?


Can't find an assembly guide for this hub setup NOR any trace information online anywhere for this specific hub. I mean ZERO. Everything I've found is different than what I see on this hub. Might have to go to bike mechanic tomorrow, which I hate doing. One thing I really like about e-13 is how thorough THEY are with including all kinds of instructions on how to work with their products. Not so with Sun-Ringle it seems.

For now I'm in limbo.


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

Got it off finally. ...thanks to a set of channel-locks and some burly vice grips. Man this was f'in tight. Looks like a specialty tool is the right way to do it though. I was careful enough and all is well. Now I get to mount the e-13 cassette. Cranks and BB came today. Tire's 'il be here tomorrow. Rear mech and shifter on Thursday and I'm good to go for full assembly.:thumbsup:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Skrool, basically all you hafta do is get the axle cap off and the driver slides off easily.


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

BansheeRune said:


> Skrool, basically all you hafta do is get the axle cap off and the driver slides off easily.


The axle cap was threaded, and, had thread-lock on it, so it was very very tight. In order to 'hold' the axle from spinning, there is a 4-way cross notch on the other end of the axle which you won't be able to see unless you take the non-drive side axle cap off. Looks like a special tool to hold this cross notch is required, but I just ended up using vice grips on one end, and channel locks on the other end..and put a piece of thing grip rubber in between the tools and the metal. That's how I got it loose. It doesn't just 'slide off'. One end is threaded. The axle cap had to come off the drive side in order to slide off the Freehub body. Once I got it off, the 'modular' e-13 cassette went together with ease...and...as per usual, e-13 INCLUDED the necessary 'specialty tool' WITH my purchase, just as they ALSO did with my TRS-R wheelset, in which they ALSO included BOTH shimano as well as sram Freewheel hubs. I've not encountered such a thorough company when it comes to actually 'thinking' about the customer as e--13. They really are a great company with great product designers.

Will mount the tires today! Alex forgot to include the tubeless air stem for the rim for the front wheel so---I'll have to go out and get one at Fanatic Bike down the street...

Can't wait to see Chupacabra's mounted and full of air!


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

*Here it is :*









































Pictures really don't do it justice. I'll try to take some pics outside in the sunlight. Much better than interior lighting, which washes everything out. Truly great looking bike in person. Had to experiment with shimming the front brake caliper, ..and an acceptable chain-line took a bit of work to establish with the Raceface cranks / chain-ring. I don't think you could run bigger than a 30t chainring without making for a chain-line that would end up being way-outboard of an acceptable line. Plenty of clearance between the chain and the tire when on the big 44t cog. The e-13 9/44 cassette shifts flawlessly with the SRAM X01 rear mech and X01 Shifter is super sweet.

...Other than the shimming the front brake and chain-line tinkering it went together smoothly, but I did have to flip the chain-ring for clearance. Regarding BB spacing : I Ended up with 1 1/2 spacers on the non-drive side, and zero spacers on the drive side, but if the chain-ring had less dish to it, I still have maybe 3mm of space that I could use to bring the chain-line even closer inboard than it now is. I'd say that the chain-line, as of now, is with the ring aligned with the 3rd or 4th cog out back, not too bad.

Not sure how much it weighs, but it's definitely noticeably lighter than my Knolly. I'm out for my maiden voyage out in the mountains within the hour!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Time to ride that bike like you mean it! Lookin Good, Mr.!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2016)

Wow :yikes: skrool that's some tasty bits from wheel to wheel. :thumbsup:


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

Looks good!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh shyt! Skrool, keep an eye on that bike! EBG's on the prowl! :eekster:


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Oh shyt! Skrool, keep an eye on that bike! EBG's on the prowl! :eekster:


I already have a Ti 27.5+.. Just a Ti fatty to hold 3XL tires.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Pfft!

Looks like you're calling on Scott Quiring...

Sarge is thinking about an evening ride but is keeping a sharp eye out for EBG...


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

nvphatty said:


> Wow :yikes: skrool that's some tasty bits from wheel to wheel. :thumbsup:


Thanks!

...First ride today was mind altering! This is 'thee' bike that I was hoping it would be. The 29+ provide exactly what I was after. I simply can't believe how well this bike goes uphill on chunky tech stuff. Alex has managed to nail it with this frame design.

More people somehow need to find out about the Sergeant. It is a gift to mankind...

I'll be posting details of my build sometime tomorrow. Taking Sarge out for what will likely turn out to be an all-day-er in the morn'.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Skrool, You know it will become an all day adventure! Now that you have found the answer to the definition of adventure bike, you'll never be the same.. Just sayin'!

Lol I was waiting for this post. Riding just doesn't get better, well maybe with a Mayor, hmm!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2016)

Let me get yutes a towel, beach towel that is..


----------



## Oldinsloe (Apr 12, 2015)

I thought I should join the ranks and check in. This arrived Friday.








Ride ready on Saturday with a few pics before I get out in the woods.














Spent most of the ride getting the cockpit dialed in. Took a bit to get things dialed in, but when I did this thing pedals really well. Keep in mind this is my first hard tail. Superlite, Switchblade, Spyder 29er have been my previous bikes. The slacker head angle brings back fond memories of the Blade. Cornering needs some work, as I have to plan a little sooner coming off the super steep angle on the Spyder. Heading out for a bit today and looking forward to settling in. Sarg is going to be a great addition to the quiver, fitting nicely between the Spyder and the ITC.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Gratz Dood!!

Welcome to the fray...


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

Oldensloe- looks awesome. Once you get some miles on the manitou please post some feedback. Looks like a great setup!!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

EBG, I'd say Manitou did a great job on the Magnum. The interesting part is that each click of the adjustments for rebound and compression are very noticeable. I think they did a great job on the internals and have had no issue with the fork thus far. 3 months of playing with it and getting trialsy with it too. No sloppy bushings from the trialsy part either. I don't see doing hooks with a B+ in the future but there are other things to be done.


----------



## newking (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice looking bike. Anyone ride this and compare it to the new Trek Stache. I know it would be comparing the 27.7 RSD to the 29 Trek but wondering what the thoughts are. I am looking to upgrade my SS and the RSD aluminum frame that fits only 27.5 would be more than enough bike for me to budget a SS upgrade. 

I got a chance to do a parking lot ride on the Trek last week and It was kind of meh? Was excited to get on the bike but it just felt OK, nothing special. I think it was set up 1x10. Definitely liked the dropper that was on it. I rode a Scott plus bike a couple weeks before that and that felt light, lively and quick. 

Was thinking SS with a dropper and some light 2.8's would make a nice bike. I usually ride my Ful Sus at full tilt and back off a bit on the SS.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

newking said:


> Nice looking bike. Anyone ride this and compare it to the new Trek Stache. I know it would be comparing the 27.7 RSD to the 29 Trek but wondering what the thoughts are. I am looking to upgrade my SS and the RSD aluminum frame that fits only 27.5 would be more than enough bike for me to budget a SS upgrade.
> 
> I got a chance to do a parking lot ride on the Trek last week and It was kind of meh? Was excited to get on the bike but it just felt OK, nothing special. I think it was set up 1x10. Definitely liked the dropper that was on it. I rode a Scott plus bike a couple weeks before that and that felt light, lively and quick.
> 
> Was thinking SS with a dropper and some light 2.8's would make a nice bike. I usually ride my Ful Sus at full tilt and back off a bit on the SS.


Tedo did a SS Sergeant and is having all kinds of fun with it. In my test ride phase I found so many bikes that were, well bikes. The Sergeant has been an awesomely playful bike and excels at everything I've thrown at it.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sarge had a good time...


----------



## rip555 (Aug 6, 2016)

Just put my order in with RSD today for a Sergeant Ti. My story is similar to Skrool. I've been out of the scene for a good long while. My current bike is a 2002 Santa Cruz Heckler so I anticipate the Sergeant to be a pleasant surprise and upgrade from what I was previously riding.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

When you discover how versatile the Sergeant is, you'll be amazed. Congratz, Dood!


----------



## Oldinsloe (Apr 12, 2015)

*Versatile*

Serg pulled parade duty last weekend. Outfitted with flats and flipflops he proved to be a great urban cruiser. We had full cooperation of the local forces to ensure we were all safe and sound. Tour De North took place sponsored by New Belgium, and no I did not win the cruiser again this year. Serg is back on recon duty this weekend. You will enjoy your purchase rip555


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Funny how a Sergeant never shirks duty!


----------



## Jozz (Apr 8, 2004)

Quick question about the Sergeant;

Anyone fitted 3.8 tires on it? Something like Minions FBF and FBR.
Website and Alex confirmed it is compatible. 

Would like to know/see clearance in frame and fork.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Jozz said:


> Quick question about the Sergeant;
> 
> Anyone fitted 3.8 tires on it? Something like Minions FBF and FBR.
> Website and Alex confirmed it is compatible.
> ...


I have the minions and they clear reasonably well. Haven't taken pix with em as of yet. You may need to flip your chainring for adequate tire/chain clearance. Yeah, they work well, yeah, they are heavy as fvck. It's fun to ride em however, Sarge's fuel economy goes down the toilet.

There is one thing I find with Sarge. He's a fun rig that out performs other choices out there. Geometry and clearance is excellent. Manuals and wheelies are euphoric. Climbing is superb. Of the three bikes getting the mileage, Sarge, the Mayor and the trials bike.

Plainly said, the Sergeant is a high performance bike at a very reasonable price, period!


----------



## Jozz (Apr 8, 2004)

BansheeRune said:


> I have the minions and they clear reasonably well. Haven't taken pix with em as of yet. You may need to flip your chainring for adequate tire/chain clearance. Yeah, they work well, yeah, they are heavy as fvck. It's fun to ride em however, Sarge's fuel economy goes down the toilet.
> 
> There is one thing I find with Sarge. He's a fun rig that out performs other choices out there. Geometry and clearance is excellent. Manuals and wheelies are euphoric. Climbing is superb. Of the three bikes getting the mileage, Sarge, the Mayor and the trials bike.
> 
> Plainly said, the Sergeant is a high performance bike at a very reasonable price, period!


I'm pretty convinced that the Sarge will be a hoot to ride in summer dress. It's just that I'm researching if it would be reasonable to think it might serve duty as a fatbike for well groomed snowy singletracks...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Fatbike duty might work if the snow is firm enough. After all ya don't wanna be leaving deep ruts along your ride. Sarge might not ride as many places this winter, but the Mayor with either Bud/Lou or the 2XL's is gonna have a hella good time on the snowmobile trails. 
Sarge is good for mild snow conditions and I haven't had the opportunity to try the 3.8's on snow yet. 

You may be a guinea pig on that one! No worries, so will I. :/

Oh yeah, did I say that Alex is a good egg?


----------



## Jozz (Apr 8, 2004)

BansheeRune said:


> Fatbike duty might work if the snow is firm enough. After all ya don't wanna be leaving deep ruts along your ride. Sarge might not ride as many places this winter, but the Mayor with either Bud/Lou or the 2XL's is gonna have a hella good time on the snowmobile trails.
> Sarge is good for mild snow conditions and I haven't had the opportunity to try the 3.8's on snow yet.
> 
> You may be a guinea pig on that one! No worries, so will I. :/
> ...


Yeah, Alex is gonna send me some clearance pics. Pretty fast response time. I like it!

You running your 3.8 on 50 rims or wider?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

using the 50's cause I can't justify another wheelset.


----------



## makpak42 (Jul 4, 2016)

Took the Sarge out for a beautiful fall ride here in Ohio. I've had the Sergeant since June and got to say it's been a blast. Here's a few bullets as opposed to paragraphs. (Who has time to read paragraphs? Ain't nobody got time for that.)

- First, Alex at RSD Bikes is very helpful. Always with quick response to questions. Even on Sundays! Great Company

- Coming from a regular 27.5 I was unsure about the plus size until I read BansheeRune describe the Sergeant as "trailsy". I'm in.

-I can say the Sarge is definitely trailsy, flickable, maneuverable, and airbornable! Great geo and BB height. Everything I was wanting.

- Although the original build kit is great, changes I've made: Rocket Ron's with Q tubes (thanks again Banshee), RS Reverb dropper, Absolute Black 28t oval chainring. Chromag Scarab pedals. Chromag Trailmaster saddle.

- Upcoming changes; Sram GX 1x11, Vee Trax Fatty 3.25's.

- Anyone thinking about taking the plunge into a 27.5+, the RSD Sergeant is a great way to go. What can I say it's a fun "trailsy" bike.

- Fyi some assembly is required.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Makpak,

I adopted Sarge in April actually on the 2nd anniversary of my heart surgery. He's been an excellent playmate, indeed! Yeah, Sarge has done a little shopping too. VP pedals, Loaded AMX bar, Straitline stem and that bright shiny wheelset! His original wheelset has his Nobby Nic's on em for the quick change. His new wheelset is outfitted with the Rocket Ron's. Both are utilizing Q-Tube SL's to keep him svelte. Oh yeah, both RSD's have the Trailmaster DT black/orange, talk about sweet seats for bytchen bikes!

Lovely pix of one of Sarge's relatives! Riding in the fall is a real treat, with all the color. It just doesn't get better, now does it?!?!


----------



## Kondra (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm seriously considering purchasing a ti Sergeant. I want a hard tail that I can really crank up the hills and has plenty of traction. I also want a nimble bike that can carve the down hills with precision. I spoke with Alex at RSD today. He seems great. His company seems good. I'm a bit nervous about getting a bike I have not ridden. But this bike seems to be just about what I am looking for.

Should I go for it?...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Kondra said:


> I'm seriously considering purchasing a ti Sergeant. I want a hard tail that I can really crank up the hills and has plenty of traction. I also want a nimble bike that can carve the down hills with precision. I spoke with Alex at RSD today. He seems great. His company seems good. I'm a bit nervous about getting a bike I have not ridden. But this bike seems to be just about what I am looking for.
> 
> Should I go for it?...


With the ride qualities of the Sergeant you'll be doing yourself a service to go for it. I chose aluminum so that I could have two bikes for the price of one. I find Sarge to be as nimble as they get. I take some tight hairpins by pivoting the rear end around and it sure is a great ride. Climbs feel like level ground, wheelies are euphoric and descents are a pleasure.


----------



## Kondra (Nov 3, 2016)

BansheeRune,
Thank you for your reply. It sounds like an awesome ride. How long have you been riding yours? Do you ride a full suspension bike also? Can you compare the two?

I'm a mostly weekend rider, but I do like to push hard when I'm out. I'm 40, so I want a comfortable ride but I do like to go fast too.

Good experience with customer service?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I've been riding Sarge for the last 7 months and really enjoy the top notch performance. My "dirt couch" is a 26" and is fun as hell however, I need ed to add a hardtail to the collective that was a 27.5 and has a pair of 3.0" tires to have a midfat fun ride. I was becoming weary of testing bikes and strongly considering a custom frame until I came across RSD. Alex replied to an email on a saturday and within an hour had a test bike sorted with a shop 90 miles away. There is no better customer service out there, period! I'm 53 and had heart surgery 2 years ago. As a result my cardiologist prescribed riding a bike so Sarge goes with me every day just in case there's a ride to be had. All I can say is RSD saved me a ton with the Sergeant being very close to what I was looking for in a +bike. I was unimpressed with the 29+ rigs cause I like to play and didn't want a dedicated bike packing rig. 
The Ti frame is slightly different from the aluminum in terms of geometry. Ti frame supports the use of 29+ wheels. 

Geometry is awesome. BB clearance is excellent. Tire clearance is generous. The bike is excellently crafted with careful attention to detail. Components are very nice quality. The price is lower than most other production bikes and are better equipped. The price includes shipping from Canadia so that too is a benefit.

And did I mention, Sarge is downright adorable???


----------



## makpak42 (Jul 4, 2016)

Kondra,

I ride the 2016 Alum Sergeant. I'm sure you saw my post above. I too was on the fence about ordering a bike I haven't ridden. Had a few back and forth emails with Alex. Great customer service. Add in a great price for the whole package. I decided to go for it and I'm so glad I did. 

In my area of Ohio I ride short ups and downs, tight twisty singletrack laden with roots and rocks. Smaller jumps and drops of 2-3 feet high. I like to ride fast, pop off roots, rocks, small jumps, catch air were I can. I got to say the Sarge is very responsive. No problem getting some air under the wheels. And with roots to contend with, the flickable front end makes putting front wheel where I want it much easier. The bike is very maneuverable, responds well to body English. No problems with climbing, sometimes gotta get your lean on! I added a dropper post for more aggressive downhill corner carving. Good BB height, no issue with pedal strikes. Like Banshee mentioned, the geo is slightly different, but I don't think it'll make a drastic difference. 

I've never owned a full suspension, but from everything I understand, tire/air volume and/or steel frames is no substitute for a full suspension. The 27.5 plus will increase traction and absorb some of the small root/rock trail chatter. You can still get bounced out of your seat, need to use your legs as your suspension. But it's hard to beat the responsiveness and quick acceleration of a hardtail. 

I've been having a lot of fun on the trails with Sarge. I don't think you can go wrong. With the right frame size you can dial in the cockpit to your liking.

Damn, long post. Bourbon makes me chatty. 
Cheers


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Kondra, The comparison of a full squish and hardtail is kinda challenging. My fs is running 26x3.0's on dually's @ 45mm wide. The suspension does have its own class. I have as good a time on either bike simply because of the performance of a bike with good geometry and quality.
I must say, the performance of the Sergeant is spot on. With 140mm of sweet fork to play with I'm good to go. With either FS or HT you will have a better ride with using your elbows and knees as additional suspension. I ride with the seat down 1.5-2" lower than a roadie would for the space to move as needed during the ride. 

makpak, pass the bourbon...


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Kondra, The comparison of a full squish and hardtail is kinda challenging.


I agree. They both have their place & purpose. But a proper HT with quality front suspension is a blast.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

EBG, I still wanna ride that fat lab...

My FS gets poor fuel economy and Sarge gets fair fuel economy.


makpak has bourbon and won't share!! :/


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> EBG, I still wanna ride that fat lab...
> 
> My FS gets poor fuel economy and Sarge gets fair fuel economy.
> 
> makpak has bourbon and won't share!! :/


yer busy with hooters @[email protected]


----------



## Kondra (Nov 3, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Kondra, The comparison of a full squish and hardtail is kinda challenging. My fs is running 26x3.0's on dually's @ 45mm wide. The suspension does have its own class. I have as good a time on either bike simply because of the performance of a bike with good geometry and quality.
> I must say, the performance of the Sergeant is spot on. With 140mm of sweet fork to play with I'm good to go. With either FS or HT you will have a better ride with using your elbows and knees as additional suspension. I ride with the seat down 1.5-2" lower than a roadie would for the space to move as needed during the ride.
> 
> makpak, pass the bourbon...


Thank you so much for your input. Yes, I guess it is a tricky comparison, like bourbon to scotch...

I'm going to continue my research. I will post pics if/when I enlist the Sergeant.


----------



## makpak42 (Jul 4, 2016)

makpak has bourbon and won't share!! :/[/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2016)

^ win


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Kondra said:


> Thank you so much for your input. Yes, I guess it is a tricky comparison, like bourbon to scotch...
> 
> I'm going to continue my research. I will post pics if/when I enlist the Sergeant.


Scotch is perferred...

GO with the sergeant while they are blowing out the 2016's...


----------



## makpak42 (Jul 4, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> GO with the sergeant while they are blowing out the 2016's...


+1. :thumbsup:
That is a hellava good deal for a great bike. Almost makes me want to get another one.  But I'm holding out for something else in my future???

Did someone say "Wildcat"? I heard that, and it has piqued my interest.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Wildcat is on the radar for next summer...
3 RSD's are better than 2. :ihih:


----------



## tjstlouis (Nov 28, 2013)

Put in my order for a 2017 Sergeant aluminum. I was all excited about the killer deal on the 2016... Then I saw the '17 and it was all over for me. Raw aluminum... Pike... XT... That bike is too cool. Customer service (Alex) was fast and friendly, and now I must wait til spring for my new bike. I have a feeling it will be worth it!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

tjstlouis said:


> Put in my order for a 2017 Sergeant aluminum. I was all excited about the killer deal on the 2016... Then I saw the '17 and it was all over for me. Raw aluminum... Pike... XT... That bike is too cool. Customer service (Alex) was fast and friendly, and now I must wait til spring for my new bike. I have a feeling it will be worth it!


Firstly, congratz on the new bike! You'll be pleasantly surprised at the performance of the Sergeant. The geometry makes for a very playful fun ride. You'll find that Alex is a great help after sale as well. So that last statement is spot on!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Wildcat is on the radar for next summer...
> 3 RSD's are better than 2. :ihih:


[email protected]@


----------



## tjstlouis (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks Banshee! I really appreciate all the comments and insight from you and others on the forum. Never seen one in person, never rode one. But geometry, components, and feedback from you guys helps a ton in making the choice!


----------



## makpak42 (Jul 4, 2016)

tjstlouis, 

Welcome to the ranks. The Sergeant is a great "27.5 plus" trail bike. I've been having a blast on mine. If this is your first plus bike you'll find it offers some extra sure footedness but is still playful. My regular 27.5 Giant XTC is now collecting dust. I look at those skinny little 2.25 tires on it and wonder how I ever managed. 

RSD is definitely putting together some great bikes at a great price. And as you know, great customer service too. Careful, they can be addictive, just ask Banshee 😂. But what can I say, I'm eyeballing the Wildcat for next summer myself. (Ssshhh, the wife doesn't know, hehe)

Congrats and keep us posted.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

So yes Alex is a great guy for sure, lots of help in getting my bike and very helpful in the after sale. :thumbsup:

Have had 2 rides on the bike and once dialing in the right tire pressure the bike feels great.
Easy to manual, climbs really well, likes to pop off little jumps, brakes are great and the fork tracks well.


----------



## plunka5 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi fellows! I really appreciate all of the comments, suggestions and info on the Sergeant. As noted, Alex was prompt with a reply on my questions about the Sergeant. I believe I have decided on the Sergeant Ti! My previous ride was a Carver 420 Ti, and I have regretted selling that bike every since we parted ways in 2014. I have searched in web trying to find a replacement that I thought was "matching" my ability and age. I'm 55, soon to be 56, and think that the Ti Sergeant fits the bill. 

I'm going to have to part with a few of my other hobbies to get the bike with the parts pick that I want. I thinking of the following build, and would like your suggestions and comments. I want to use a Rock Shox Lyric fork with 140mm travel, also will be running a set of Stan's No Tubes wheelset, either Mk 3 Flows or the Hugos...not sure which would be better? I'm either going to be running Schwalbe 2.8's or 3.0's, not really clear on this. XT shifter (1 x11) with a 32t chainring on XT boost cranks, XT disc front and rear with 180mm rotors, and I plan on using Thomson products throughout the cockpit..X4 stem, Thomson carbon bars, and Thomson seatpost and seatpost clamp. Like I stated earlier, I would really appreciate your comments and suggestions! Thanks in advance...now it's off to ebay to make some "parts-buying" cash!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the fray, Plunka5! And gratz on the new bike! As for rim width, it's a very personal choice. With Sarge, I stayed with 50mm rims and 3.0's for flotation in loose conditions. Wider rims also accommodate lower riding pressure and better traction. I do get trialsy at times and that is another reason for fatter rims and a preference for the tire to fill out and be a 3.0.

Keep us posted with your new friend and pix in the wild!


----------



## plunka5 (Dec 5, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Welcome to the fray, Plunka5! And gratz on the new bike! As for rim width, it's a very personal choice. With Sarge, I stayed with 50mm rims and 3.0's for flotation in loose conditions. Wider rims also accommodate lower riding pressure and better traction. I do get trialsy at times and that is another reason for fatter rims and a preference for the tire to fill out and be a 3.0.
> 
> Keep us posted with your new friend and pix in the wild!


BansheeRune, it will be at least the middle of January before RSD gets more medium Sergeant Ti frames in...until then I am in the process of getting my components together. I've got the drivetrain, mostly XT, and will be getting my cockpit items next! I can't wait to take delivery, and I will keep this thread active with pics and thoughts once I receive my frame! Thanks!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

plunka5, Here's a pic of Sarge sportin his custom Scrapers and orange Hope Pro4's.








In living color!

He's set up with 30cr, 36-11 cassette.

Just not a fan of the blackout appearance but still have the original wheelset equipped with Nobby Nic 3.0's for those rides that require a more robust tire. Don't have pix of Sarge wearing his 3.8's.

You're in for a real treat when you take that first ride and discover how well a Sergeant performs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2016)

^^ it lives


----------



## plunka5 (Dec 5, 2016)

That's one of the reasons that I decided on the Sergeant BansheeRune! The looks of your ride! You need to talk to Alex about some commision! ;0 On second thought, better not...could make the price go up!


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

Soooo - let me get this straight

2017 Sargent Aluminum.
has the 66.5 head angle
AND fits the 27.5 3.8 tire size in addition to 29 and 27.5 +???

Please confirm as I hear my bank account thinking it may be a little lighter if these are all truths!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Kamper, the Sergeant aluminum will not accept 29+, it will do the Maxxis 3.8's. The Ti frame will do 29+. Other than that, the Sergeant's only change for 17 is color.

Sarge is one of the most playful, fun bikes I have. I'd say, worth every penny spent. The other point of interest for my purchase was BB height.
Being a -40 is higher than the majority of other production bikes. This is highly important for my offroad experience to be pedal strike free.

The changes I've made are bar, stem and wheels. 
I just can't do black out cause "Orange is the new black". (Courtesy of nvphatty)

I say go for the Sergeant cause Sarge is an awesome bike!


----------



## plunka5 (Dec 5, 2016)

BansheeRune, how do you like the Hope Pro 4 hubs? I'm thinking about getting those hubs built on Spank 395 rims? I've always liked the quality of Hope products and their hubs seem to be some of the toughest out there for the $'s. I'm going to try and call Alex tomorrow and see if he will take a deposit on the Sergeant Ti Medium frame...so I will guaranteed a ride by mid-January! Have a great New Year!


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

Head angle is changed for 2017 

27.5 X 3.8


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

plunka5 said:


> BansheeRune, how do you like the Hope Pro 4 hubs? I'm thinking about getting those hubs built on Spank 395 rims? I've always liked the quality of Hope products and their hubs seem to be some of the toughest out there for the $'s. I'm going to try and call Alex tomorrow and see if he will take a deposit on the Sergeant Ti Medium frame...so I will guaranteed a ride by mid-January! Have a great New Year!


The Pro4's are awesome for the coin. Color is nice too. As for rims, I run 3.0's and i45's. I just find the profile of the 3.0's to perform better when they can fill out and be 3.0's. Works better at lower pressure without fold over issues. Much more comfortable to not get my remaining teeth shaken outta my melon.

Windigo, Sarge has a pair of those! They fill the frame and fork nicely and are a hoot.
And, yes heat angle did change for 17. The HT angle change makes me curious as to whether
it is due to A/C difference between forks or frame design.

The bb drop went from -40 to -45. :/


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow - i really thinks i may have found the n+1 bike i've wanted. Been going back and forth btw a couple of b+ or full fat (thinking second set of wheels for summer) - but having rolled around on a 27.5x3.8 recently - i feel that would be the best overall compromise to get almost fat. Looks like a call/email to RSD will be in the works.

Sizing: I suspect I'd go Medium w short stem - Im a shade under 5'7". Don't care about standover as a critical measure frankly. but thinking the bit longer WB will add some rowdy DH stability.
thoughts on sizing??

THANKS all! I'd been following this thread for about a year - and been to RSD site numerous times... but now w the revelation about wheel size options and head angle for 17 - I know where Im leaning.



BansheeRune said:


> The Pro4's are awesome for the coin. Color is nice too. As for rims, I run 3.0's and i45's. I just find the profile of the 3.0's to perform better when they can fill out and be 3.0's. Works better at lower pressure without fold over issues. Much more comfortable to not get my remaining teeth shaken outta my melon.
> 
> Windigo, Sarge has a pair of those! They fill the frame and fork nicely and are a hoot.
> And, yes heat angle did change for 17. The HT angle change makes me curious as to whether
> ...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Once you go there then need the Mayor and Wildcat to complete the collection.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Once you go there then you need the Mayor and Wildcat to complete the collection.


make it orange @@


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Spectrum Powdercoating out of Denver can hook a fellow up with a piano finish in any color or in any shade of orange.
Oh, you prolly meant Punkin orange...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

OK, I browsed over this thread _(tried hard to read as much as I could and find the info, but maybe missed it)_, but curious about the size frames you guys bought and your heights and what bar/stem combo you're running?

Ask as these seems like fairly nice options for PLUS, however the Reach numbers just don't seem to add up to me, seem very, very short, especially in this day and age, 443mm for a size XL, that's shorter than my Large Phantom :???:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

LyNx said:


> OK, I browsed over this thread _(tried hard to read as much as I could and find the info, but maybe missed it)_, but curious about the size frames you guys bought and your heights and what bar/stem combo you're running?
> 
> Ask as these seems like fairly nice options for PLUS, however the Reach numbers just don't seem to add up to me, seem very, very short, especially in this day and age, 443mm for a size XL, that's shorter than my Large Phantom :???:


6' 1" with long arms, I can pass the doobie across the room without getting outta the recliner. Sarge is a large with 70mm stem, 800 mm Loaded AMX bar. Yep, I like power steering. Same setup on the Mayor.


----------



## jdg (Sep 18, 2007)

Can this be run with a 120mm fork?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> 6' 1" with long arms, I can pass the doobie across the room without getting outta the recliner.


but can you extend to Nv??


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

Sarge pulling winter duty


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2017)

Windigo said:


> Sarge pulling winter duty


are those 3.0's??


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

nvphatty said:


> are those 3.0's??


No 3.8


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop01 (Nov 29, 2015)

Does the Sarge have internal dropper routing?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2017)

Windigo said:


> No 3.8


that setup should perform well for snow use with 3psi.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Fuzzy Dunlop01 said:


> Does the Sarge have internal dropper routing?


A minor surgery can resolve it, but not a factory item. 
I still have not added the weight to Sarge as I don't ride with a road height seat so I can play as needed cause elements present themselves without notice.


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop01 (Nov 29, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> A minor surgery can resolve it, but not a factory item.
> I still have not added the weight to Sarge as I don't ride with a road height seat so I can play as needed cause elements present themselves without notice.


I bought the frame anyway, really want to run a Fall Line. You talking about drilling a hole?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Drill a couple holes and notch em together. 

I was gonna do the frame and ended up buying a complete and changing a few parts and building a bytchen pair of wheels to resolve the black problem. Now Sarge has two wheel sets so changing from rocket ron's to nobby nic's is a 30 second process rather than a marathon.


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop01 (Nov 29, 2015)

Nice. I have a set of wheels for this but nothing else yet, may just do a gravity dropper to avoid the drilling. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

For 2017 RSD have changed the top tube length and the head tube angle for the Big Chief and I think the Sarge as well. Head tube length has also changed to reduce the height of the front end. 

A call to RSD and talk to Alex. He can fill you in. 

2017 models will be available in April.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Fuzzy Dunlop01 said:


> Nice. I have a set of wheels for this but nothing else yet, may just do a gravity dropper to avoid the drilling.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


I would suggest a Fox Transfer, they also make an external and 150mm drop. I have one on my RSD Mayor fat bike. Been awesome for the 6months I've had it. Good luck with your build.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Here's a couple pix from Sarge's day out in the southwest. He loves to rail along and rolling through the sweeping turns is delightful as it gets. With the rocky terrain Sarge had 10f 12 r and was going down the trail with good results.

Fun times with a sweet ride.








Here's a shot of Sarge having a siesta along a very nice trail.


----------



## Skiffer709 (Oct 26, 2015)

Windigo said:


> Head angle is changed for 2017
> 
> 27.5 X 3.8


Stupid question. When running the 3.8's are you doing it on a 50mm, 26 inch rim? I just ordered one today and want to have the 3.8's ready to roll.


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop01 (Nov 29, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> Here's a couple pix from Sarge's day out in the southwest. He loves to rail along and rolling through the sweeping turns is delightful as it gets. With the rocky terrain Sarge had 10f 12 r and was going down the trail with good results.
> 
> Fun times with a sweet ride.
> 
> ...


Love the look of this frame. What fork?

Disregard... i see you bought the complete and changed wheelset

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

Skiffer709 said:


> Stupid question. When running the 3.8's are you doing it on a 50mm, 26 inch rim? I just ordered one today and want to have the 3.8's ready to roll.


3.8 on the factory rim.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

27.5x3.8's are purdy sweet on Sarge. They are awesome to hit the trail on. They work nicely on 50's.

Welcome to the Sergeant club, Skiffer. You're gonna be pleasantly surprised with the performance and comfortable ride. No other compares, period. I love the ride of 3.0's and have no desire to go 2.8 or 2.6. 
3.8's are fantastic for sand/snow. 

Between Sarge and the Mayor, my other bikes are being neglected.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> 27.5x3.8's are purdy sweet on Sarge. They are awesome to hit the trail on. They work nicely on 50's.


get that avatar pic goin [email protected]@


----------



## Skiffer709 (Oct 26, 2015)

My Mayor has gone to a new home so I'm all in with the Sergeant. In southern Alberta we don't have many days with deep snow so I've been running 3.8's all winter. Trying to decode weather to by Minions or Hodags next. Can't wait for it to show up.


BansheeRune said:


> 27.5x3.8's are purdy sweet on Sarge. They are awesome to hit the trail on. They work nicely on 50's.
> 
> Welcome to the Sergeant club, Skiffer. You're gonna be pleasantly surprised with the performance and comfortable ride. No other compares, period. I love the ride of 3.0's and have no desire to go 2.8 or 2.6.
> 3.8's are fantastic for sand/snow.
> ...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn, sorry to hear that! I have good rides with the two.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> Damn, sorry to hear that! I have good rides with the two.


[email protected]#


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> [email protected]#


Mhmm... -_-


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm in the process of selling off all the road bike stuff and getting back into more mountain biking. After talking with Alex at RSD he suggested that the Sergeant would be the best bike for my situation. I've got a few questions before pulling the trigger:

1) With the ability to run 3.8" tires on the stock rims, do you experience calf bang issues with this frame? I have bigass calves so this is a concern for me.
2) Looking at the differences in geometry and spec between 2016 and 2017 models, is it worth it to go 2017 or is the 2016 sale price a stupidly good deal?
3) Any reason I should go Ti, other than the known material advantages? I _may_ get enough money out of the road biking stuff to swing this option.
4) Anyone feel like the reach is short on the 2016? I'm trying to match the reach on my 2009 Titus El Guapo, also hoping the head tube is a little lower so it climbs better.

Thanks for all your feedback!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

MinesPunk said:


> I'm in the process of selling off all the road bike stuff and getting back into more mountain biking.  After talking with Alex at RSD he suggested that the Sergeant would be the best bike for my situation. I've got a few questions before pulling the trigger:
> 
> 1) With the ability to run 3.8" tires on the stock rims, do you experience calf bang issues with this frame? I have bigass calves so this is a concern for me.
> 2) Looking at the differences in geometry and spec between 2016 and 2017 models, is it worth it to go 2017 or is the 2016 sale price a stupidly good deal?
> ...


3.8's are a pleasure without issue. The 16 is absurdly good deal. There is a minor difference in geometry between the aluminum and Ti frame although it shouldn't have a negative impact.

Would I change anything on my Sarge, not at all. Stem 70mm bar 800mm 25mm rise 8 degree back, 5 up for the sweet trialsy feel. Reach is damn nice considering I can pass the doob across the room without getting outta the recliner. I personally can't stand reaching down to my ankles for a handlebar so the slumped ove like I had a stroke is resolved. Trialsy, fun, playful bike. High BB for that pedal strike free sweetness.

Either 16 or 17 model will be awesome.








Sarge hanging out at the Cat Mountain trailhead. Nothing like a rail trail to keep Sarge entertained!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sarge has a day of singletrack! Good riding with excellent trails. Rocky sections and good turns. 
While his RR Liteskin's have had no issue with the terrain here, he sure coulda used his NN's.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2017)

^^ yer rotten to the core BR.


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

Where were you riding BR?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2017)

EBG 18T said:


> Where were you riding BR?


me believes he's in AZ desert riding and got skeered of the snow in Co..


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

nvphatty said:


> me believes he's in AZ desert riding and got skeered of the snow in Co..


Typical.


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

You made the right choice hitting the desert with Sarge, especially Cat Mtn!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

EBG 18T said:


> Typical.


Pfft! When I left there wasn't any snow it the damn state! Now my sister's mowing her 300' driveway. Serves her right! 
And Sarge and the Mayor have been out daily 2-3 hours each! I'm loving the ride.

Pfft! No snow for GFBD and I get outta Dodge and the shyt shows up! :/ I can't wait to ride a pair of 5.05's with really low air pressure.



grizzler said:


> You made the right choice hitting the desert with Sarge, especially Cat Mtn!


Sarge and the Mayor are havin a great time here in the southern hemisphere of Arizona. 78 warm shorts n jersey degrees and a 2 hour ride for each bike. Little bastards are spoiled rotten!

Griz, you got that straight!








Here's Sarge having a good time.








A Mayor living the life!

Hold on, gotta hug my RSD's again!!


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

Looks like your having fun.


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop01 (Nov 29, 2015)

Guy.Ford said:


> I would suggest a Fox Transfer, they also make an external and 150mm drop. I have one on my RSD Mayor fat bike. Been awesome for the 6months I've had it. Good luck with your build.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Just an FYI

So my build is coming along and fuuuuuk this thing has a long seat tube (470 on the med). I am cutting it very close for a 3" gravity dropper which needs 159mm of post showing; I think a Fox is outta the question as the externally routed one needs 174mm of post showing (100mm drop)... with a 470mm seatpost and 175mm cranks that's like a little over 32 inches. I'm around 5'9 and that ain't happenin.

I was kind of torn between these posts because the kashima and the blue looks so badass at the front of the bike and the Transfer seems to be getting good reviews. But, the GD is bombproof and light and I will still easily get behind the seat @ 3 inches.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

How would 26x3.8 fit? I don't like the height of 27.5x3.8


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Hokie, I'd say they might be an issue. Having the 27.5 maxxis in hand and it's grossly narrower than, say, a Knard 26x3.8.

I find the 27.5 to be as nimble and fun as my 13 26" bikes...


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

BansheeRune said:


> Hokie, I'd say they might be an issue. Having the 27.5 maxxis in hand and it's grossly narrower than, say, a Knard 26x3.8.
> 
> I find the 27.5 to be as nimble and fun as my 13 26" bikes...


Have the ability to measure width? Both casing and knob for the Maxxis on a 50mm 27.5 rim?

I've got Surly Rabbit Hole 50mm 26+ rims and a Surly Nate 3.8 as well as a On One Floater 4.0 that I can measure to compare against the 27.5 3.8" Maxxis/50mm rim combo.


----------



## HughMann (Jan 26, 2017)

Just ordered a Sergeant. BTW RSD has 35% off their 2016 bikes other than the fat bikes. Alex said it should ship today. Going to go ss with it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2017)

HughMann said:


> Just ordered a Sergeant. BTW RSD has 35% off their 2016 bikes other than the fat bikes. Alex said it should ship today. Going to go ss with it.


good for you human


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

Really trying to behave and not order one of these until I sell off my road bike. Good thing the discount doesn't apply to the titanium bikes. Wife would be pissed at my lack of self control 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

HughMann said:


> Just ordered a Sergeant. BTW RSD has 35% off their 2016 bikes other than the fat bikes. Alex said it should ship today. Going to go ss with it.


There's a few peeps running SS with theirs and loving it. "SS makes you strong fast". (courtesy of StokliBoy)



06HokieMTB said:


> Have the ability to measure width? Both casing and knob for the Maxxis on a 50mm 27.5 rim?
> 
> I've got Surly Rabbit Hole 50mm 26+ rims and a Surly Nate 3.8 as well as a On One Floater 4.0 that I can measure to compare against the 27.5 3.8" Maxxis/50mm rim combo.


I've to date never measured a tire bead to bead, only mounted and inflated to my favorite pressure. Needless to say, I'll mount em up on i45's and get you a measurement.



MinesPunk said:


> Really trying to behave and not order one of these until I sell off my road bike. Good thing the discount doesn't apply to the titanium bikes. Wife would be pissed at my lack of self control
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Don't wait too long cause that is an opportunity you would not wanna miss out on...When the 2016's are gone, they're gone and so is that lovely 35% discount. Shipping is included with the sale price and no sales tax is another bonus, just sayin'.
Wife enrage timer started...:devil:


----------



## Skiffer709 (Oct 26, 2015)

Anyone that tried running the 3.8's have problem with rubbing? The front works like a charm but the rear is rubbing on one side.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

BansheeRune said:


> I've to date never measured a tire bead to bead, only mounted and inflated to my favorite pressure. Needless to say, I'll mount em up on i45's and get you a measurement.
> 
> Thanks (and sorry!). I was asking mounted dimensions, width for knob & casing. Not the b2b.


Does anyone look at the chainstays and go Dang! Look at how much shorter they could've been? (Remove the part highlighted in yellow)


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I haven't found a need. Sarge is playful enough...

Skiffer, is the slider all the way back?


----------



## Skiffer709 (Oct 26, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> I haven't found a need. Sarge is playful enough...
> 
> Skiffer, is the slider all the way back?


Thanks, you nailed it. Moved the slider back and I have the clearance I need. Can't wait to try this thing in the mountains tomorrow.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sarge looks funny wearing his 3.8's but rides well. 6 psi f, 8 psi rear and away we go! Feels slightly different but the ride is good.

Playtime mode = 3.8's, dirt race mode = Rocket Ron 3.0 LiteSkin's 9 psi f, 11 psi rear for a beanpole to ride the fun ride.

I love my Sarge, he's the fun ripper that doesn't know he's not a BMX at times! Hmm, BMX bars...

Glad you sorted that fit issue, now you can go play in the sand box with your friend!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Skiffer709 said:


> Anyone that tried running the 3.8's have problem with rubbing? The front works like a charm but the rear is rubbing on one side.


While I don't own a Sarge, I've often thought RSD could improve that junction somehow, as it does seem needlessly large. Although, it's quite possible it was done to accommodate chainring clearance. Maybe Alex will chime in.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

06HokieMTB said:


> Have the ability to measure width? Both casing and knob for the Maxxis on a 50mm 27.5 rim?
> 
> I've got Surly Rabbit Hole 50mm 26+ rims and a Surly Nate 3.8 as well as a On One Floater 4.0 that I can measure to compare against the 27.5 3.8" Maxxis/50mm rim combo.


Measured at an overinflated 20 psi... 90.3mm at the edge of the treads which are wrapped around the side of the tire nicely. The casing is not wider than the tread on these which is required for my interest in any tire.



Guy.Ford said:


> While I don't own a Sarge, I've often thought RSD could improve that junction somehow, as it does seem needlessly large. Although, it's quite possible it was done to accommodate chainring clearance. Maybe Alex will chime in.


Guess I'm gonna have to say it!! It's primarily for chainring clearance. Lest ya wanna run a 26t or smaller. This is due to the clearance for a 3.8 to stuff in there and actually work. Others have mentioned the CS length, I find that I can float the front end exceptionally easily with the slider set to the center and manny's and wheelies are done by telepathy with Sarge. Getting up on the rear wheel is almost as though I'm riding my Red Sky. CS length can be fickle when the rest of the frame is ignored over the CS measurement itself. It defies conventional thinking is the fact of riding a Sergeant.

A note to the folks that have not thrown a leg over the 2016 Sergeant: Ya gotta ride it to understand its characteristics and behavior. The balance zone of this bike is an 18" window. That is huge. Not many bikes can offer such a wide range of wheelie/manual operating elevation.

I purchased Sarge with BB height and seat tube angle in the real world based on the A/C of the installed fork after having a week with the bike and daily shakedown rides that involved various trail conditions and proper observed trials. I took Sarge on the trip to JunkTown so that after his adoption he could experience 18 Road, Mary's loop, Horsethief as well as Tabeguache in it's entirety. Yes, it was an all day affair on the trails. 
If I make the trip to JunkTown, two bikes are going along... Worthy destination, indeed!


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop01 (Nov 29, 2015)

Only two rides so far, but this bike is fun as hell.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Fuzzy Dunlop01 said:


> Only two rides so far, but this bike is fun as hell.
> 
> View attachment 1118768


You're gonna really enjoy the Sergeant. I love mine cause of how playful a bike Sarge is. Can't get enough...


----------



## HughMann (Jan 26, 2017)

Mine should be here today. I am going to order the single speed stuff soon.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Hugh, Stop hovering at the front door! 

Can't wait for the pix and ride reports to come in.


----------



## HughMann (Jan 26, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> Hugh, Stop hovering at the front door!
> 
> Can't wait for the pix and ride reports to come in.


Ride report will have to wait as the trails around here are utter garbage right now. Most are closed or are asking you not to ride as it has been really wet and raining every couple days it seems.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> Hugh, Stop hovering at the front door!





HughMann said:


> Ride report will have to wait as the trails around here are utter garbage right now. Most are closed or are asking you not to ride as it has been really wet and raining every couple days it seems.


human don't be that guy cuz you'll have the couch next to the front [email protected]@


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

HughMann said:


> Ride report will have to wait as the trails around here are utter garbage right now. Most are closed or are asking you not to ride as it has been really wet and raining every couple days it seems.


No excuses! There's always the rip around the neighborhood to enjoy your new bike. I run errands with mine regularly cause it's fun to ride the fat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HughMann (Jan 26, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> No excuses! There's always the rip around the neighborhood to enjoy your new bike. I run errands with mine regularly cause it's fun to ride the fat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


waiting for the single speed stuff now. and the pedals.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sarge doesn't like that pic. 
No disassemble!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> Sarge doesn't like that pic.
> No disassemble!


booo whoooo, wwwwwhhhhhhaaaaaa


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> booo whoooo, wwwwwhhhhhhaaaaaa


Punkin's not too fond of that one either!!


----------



## HughMann (Jan 26, 2017)

need to assemble it and then find a solution to pack it to take to Wisconsin in may. Likely Bikeflights in the rsd box it came in.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Aviating a bike can be absurd in price. I completely understand the need to take your bike with ya. I rarely travel without one or more of my bikes being involved. Gotta love it when you can break out your own bike as opposed to a rental.


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

That's why I bought a Pika Pack works bag a few years back. When I check it in I say it's sporting equipment or a massage table. Never had to pay a bike fee since and with how airlines screw us on the regular I don't lose any sleep over it. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Baggage handlers are like a bull in a china shop. An Anvil case sounds more in order for the well being of a bike.


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> Baggage handlers are like a bull in a china shop. An Anvil case sounds more in order for the well being of a bike.


That's what I was worried about at first. I have over 40 flights on this bag with steel, aluminum, carbon and ti bikes, no damage to Amy of them so far. That being said I do always wonder when something will happen

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Hardcore insurance is a must! I'm overprotective of my bikes cause they are hard to afford in the first place, so yeah homeowners insurance policy can be of assistance tho'. Worth checking with your insurance carrier just in case.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

I know at least for my policy, it only covers them at home.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Time to shop around cause my insurance does cover away issues. And a Sergeant worth protection...


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

HughMann said:


> need to assemble it and then find a solution to pack it to take to Wisconsin in may. Likely Bikeflights in the rsd box it came in.


I usually prefer to ship it UPS to a local shop where I'll be visiting than to take on a plane with me. Just another suggestion.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## HughMann (Jan 26, 2017)

Guy.Ford said:


> I usually prefer to ship it UPS to a local shop where I'll be visiting than to take on a plane with me. Just another suggestion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


yea bikeflights shipping it from my house to my friends house is only like $60 round trip so that is looking like the best option..


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

BansheeRune said:


> Time to shop around cause my insurance does cover away issues. And a Sergeant worth protection...


Are you sure it would cover 100% replacement cost? If so, mind if I ask who you have your insurance through?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

You'll be asked for receipts on the bike and its equipped parts.. Farmers insurance co. I have the same policy as a close friend that had filed a claim on a stolen bike and in less than a week had received payment.


----------



## HughMann (Jan 26, 2017)

Here it is at the moment, It is my first bike i am building myself so i am taking my time.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Hugh, that gives new meaning to "paraplegic"!


----------



## HughMann (Jan 26, 2017)

i really need to get a bike work stand. it was a pita getting it that far without one.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Toss the seat/seatpost in and turn it upside down, go to work. You'll even be able to dial in the rear derailleur.
Wheels go in nice and easy too...


----------



## HughMann (Jan 26, 2017)

i meant for putting the fork/bearings/stem on


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

HughMann said:


> i meant for putting the fork/bearings/stem on


Agreed. Although I have done that work using my car rack. A work stand does make it much easier but the car rack will also work in a pinch

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

HughMann said:


> i meant for putting the fork/bearings/stem on


The headset was pressed before delivery, no? Come on, get that thing built up cause everyone in the thread wantsta ride it! :devil:


----------



## HughMann (Jan 26, 2017)

i mean getting the bearings on the fork and the stem on while the bike is not secured.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

HughMann said:


> i mean getting the bearings on the fork and the stem on while the bike is not secured.


don't mind these fuggahs any just do your thang.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I see how it is! We get to ride it when it's done and you're not helping our cause!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

New Sergeant owner here in Ontario. Feast your eyes on this bike porn.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

oh man that's a beauty!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sarge's cousin makes the sergeant thread! Gratz Bric!


Sent from over here to over there...

Blue is the new orange...


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> Sarge's cousin makes the sergeant thread! Gratz Bric!
> 
> Blue is the new orange...


you best find better bait than that troller.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Roflmao 


Sent from over here to over there...


----------



## HughMann (Jan 26, 2017)

here it is now. all i have to do is put the chain on and set the rear dropout length.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

HughMann said:


> here it is now. all i have to do is put the chain on and set the rear dropout length.


dig them orange pedals human since i have the same..now for a orange seat post clamp and maybe stem spacers would be wild.


----------



## tjstlouis (Nov 28, 2013)

Well, I gave up. I put my deposit on a 2017 a couple months ago, but then RSD had to go have a 35% off sale. Not to mention reading all your posts and looking at all these pictures... Now my 2016 is in the mail! I haven't ridden one yet, but I got to believe this is one of the best bike deals ever...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

HughMann said:


> here it is now. all i have to do is put the chain on and set the rear dropout length.
> 
> View attachment 1120586


I'm gonna eat some glazed donuts and take it for a quick spin! :ihih:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

tjstlouis said:


> We'll, I gave up. I put my deposit on a 2017 a couple months ago, but then RSD had to go have a 35% off sale. Not to mention reading all your posts and looking at all these pictures... Now my 2016 is in the mail! I haven't ridden one yet, but I got to believe this is one of the best bike deals ever...


TJ, you're gonna love it! Gratz, Dood!! :cornut:

We're a bad influence in the Sarge's Sergeant thread.


----------



## HughMann (Jan 26, 2017)

it also seems like i can only fit a 75mm dropper post. 130-135ishmm of post showing


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

HughMann said:


> it also seems like i can only fit a 75mm dropper post. 130-135ishmm of post showing


@.o


----------



## HughMann (Jan 26, 2017)

i have short legs


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

We can throw ya on a rack and stretch em...

I rarely ride with full extension since I play too much to make it useful. Perhaps you can ride with the seat down some for the majority of playing and just slam it when needed. Also trying to keep Sarge svelte.


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop01 (Nov 29, 2015)

I had the same problem. Got a gravity dropper, removed boot. 

Looks good, light, durable as fvck. 3 inches is plenty (ha!) 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

^^Gravity Dropper here sans boot for over two years, no issues. Love my GD.



BansheeRune said:


> You'll be asked for receipts on the bike and its equipped parts.. Farmers insurance co. I have the same policy as a close friend that had filed a claim on a stolen bike and in less than a week had received payment.


Ah, thank you sir. I'm going to check into that then. Great looking bikes BTW, if I didn't already have too many....


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

HPIguy said:


> ^^Gravity Dropper here sans boot for over two years, no issues. Love my GD.
> 
> Ah, thank you sir. I'm going to check into that then. Great looking bikes BTW, if I didn't already have too many....


You're welcome. I'm still on the fence with dropper posts. Another note, you don't have enough of em if there isn't 2 in each room of the house.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Three in the house, four in the garage along with two motorcycles.  And, Farmers doesn't offer coverage in my area. I'll never be without a dropper again. Takes a little getting used to, but becomes second nature just like shifting. My favorite thing is lowering just slightly for technical terrain so I can splay my knees out for balance. Even both my single speeds have dropper posts. LOL


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

HPIguy said:


> Three in the house, four in the garage along with two motorcycles.  And, Farmers doesn't offer coverage in my area. I'll never be without a dropper again. Takes a little getting used to, but becomes second nature just like shifting. My favorite thing is lowering just slightly for technical terrain so I can splay my knees out for balance. Even both my single speeds have dropper posts. LOL


Raise the question with local insurers. It's worth a little piece of mind.
I use platform pedals so I can do balance checks without any drama. I need to check out the various options in droppers cause those that I experienced while on the +crusade had slop in em and that was a deal breaker. I know the latest crop has improved.

Aaannnndddd, no Sergeant?!?!?!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

I have, they want ridiculous rates to insure my bikes away from home. The most reasonable option I've found, is velosurance at about $400 a year for 100% coverage. 

I ride platforms as well, don't care for being clipped in while riding technical stuff, but to each their own. My Gravity Dropper has a tiny bit of slop in it, but that's after over two years of riding with a Clyde plopped down on it, and it's not noticeable while riding it. And I can simply order a new bushing to fix it, and install it myself easily. 

No Sarge, recently got a 29+ though and I'm really digging it. Love the look of the Sarge though. I have a really hard time ordering bikes in the blind anymore, I need to ride one first.


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

Excited to see 3.8 Minions fit front & back on the '16. Does anyone know if these will fit with Pike on the '17? 

Only 'issue' I may have is I'm unsure about the reach. I'm 5'9" and my two bikes have 425 and 428 reach in 'M'. Even 'L' RSD is still shorter. Last winter I was super excited about the orange rigid Mayor, liked specs, price, aesthetics, but at the LBS they insisted to put me on 'M' and I knew right away it won't work for me. I'm afraid I'll have the same issue with Sergeant. I will have to find out somewhere where I can test ride it.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

HPIguy said:


> ^^Gravity Dropper here sans boot for over two years, no issues. Love my GD.


I'm already thinking of adding a dropper post on mine. Gravity Dropper looks to be the king of reliability, does it work well on muddy rides without the boot?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

kryten said:


> Excited to see 3.8 Minions fit front & back on the '16. Does anyone know if these will fit with Pike on the '17?
> 
> Only 'issue' I may have is I'm unsure about the reach. I'm 5'9" and my two bikes have 425 and 428 reach in 'M'. Even 'L' RSD is still shorter. Last winter I was super excited about the orange rigid Mayor, liked specs, price, aesthetics, but at the LBS they insisted to put me on 'M' and I knew right away it won't work for me. I'm afraid I'll have the same issue with Sergeant. I will have to find out somewhere where I can test ride it.


There's two things goin on here, numbers on paper and numbers in the real world. My large feels nicely long and has a 70mm stem with 800mm 25mm rise Loaded AMX bar. If you contact alex and he makes arrangements with the LBS to get one for you to throw a leg over, you will be pleasantly surprised. As for the LBS trying to force a M down your throat, stand your ground. I'm 6' even (without considering shrinkage due to scoliosis) with long ass arms, so 800mm bars are the cat's meow. Luckily, Alex made arrangements for Sarge to go out on a week long test ride. It was da bomb! The end of the week arrived and I adopted a shiny new blue bike. Aaannnddd continue to bring him trinkets! Today's trinket, blue valve stems and tubes out, stems in and pumped up with the Lezyne micro drive HV. NN's are holding air nicely without sealant. 5 minutes a wheel, very pleased, indeed! Now, if brown Santa would hurry up and deliver my orange chainring!

Bric, why not keep the boot in place to keep the dropper mint? Curiosity...


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop01 (Nov 29, 2015)

Cuz it's fugly

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Fuzzy Dunlop01 said:


> Cuz it's fugly
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


-_-


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

BansheeRune said:


> Bric, why not keep the boot in place to keep the dropper mint? Curiosity...


Just wondering how people see it hold up without the boot. I would have liked to get the Race Face / 9point8 post (mechanical locking mechanism) but RSD didn't think to include stealth cable routing. Oh well.


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop01 (Nov 29, 2015)

Lots of discussion on the GD sans boot

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop01 (Nov 29, 2015)

9.8 Fall Line would be my choice w stealth and enough seatpost height to play with. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

Fuzzy Dunlop01 said:


> Cuz it's fugly
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


I bought a used GD this summer for my winter bike and it came without a boot. Previous owner said he ran it without issues that way. I picked up a boot for $5 and use it with one. Overall, happy with the post. When I first saw one I was turned off by the looks, but now I actually like it, just looks functional and it certainly is. Imho it actually looks perfect on an aggro industrial bike such as sergeant.

Either way from my prior quick research, it should be fine without.


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

These blue bikes are breeding like rabbits..


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> There's two things goin on here, numbers on paper and numbers in the real world. My large feels nicely long and has a 70mm stem with 800mm 25mm rise Loaded AMX bar. If you contact alex and he makes arrangements with the LBS to get one for you to throw a leg over, you will be pleasantly surprised. As for the LBS trying to force a M down your throat, stand your ground. I'm 6' even (without considering shrinkage due to scoliosis) with long ass arms, so 800mm bars are the cat's meow. Luckily, Alex made arrangements for Sarge to go out on a week long test ride. It was da bomb! The end of the week arrived and I adopted a shiny new blue bike. Aaannnddd continue to bring him trinkets! Today's trinket, blue valve stems and tubes out, stems in and pumped up with the Lezyne micro drive HV. NN's are holding air nicely without sealant. 5 minutes a wheel, very pleased, indeed! Now, if brown Santa would hurry up and deliver my orange chainring!
> 
> Bric, why not keep the boot in place to keep the dropper mint? Curiosity...


2017 is about perfect spec wise provided it fits me well, it would have to be L, can't imagine being cramped on a M. '17 has 760/50 cockpit and '16 has 720/70. From the chart does not appear top tube is longer on the '17 so is it safe to assume, '17 is actually slightly shorter in reach then? Yes, wider bar will compensate some. I'm ok swapping with swapping to 60mm stem.

'16 is an amazing deal, but would want to make some changes from stock spec, while '17 is spot on. I like the slacker HTA.

The only question apart from fit is if Pike fits 3.8s. I'm guessing it may not and probably nobody had a chance to try yet. Then again, Pike is highly regarded and with a bit of luck could be traded for boost Fox 34 or sold/bought for minimal loss? Would that be reasonable to assume? Also someone here could maybe entertain working out an upgrade to Pike from Magnum?...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The two changes in geometry are HT angle and BB drop. As for the Pike, Alex?? Car 54, Alex???
I gotta say, I love the 16 and 17. I'm eyeballing a Wildcat at the moment cause there's an opening for a full squish and Turner isn't making a +squish yet. Dave cut me offa custom frames too, stick in the mud!

Sarge is hanging out with blue valve stems and tubeless Nobby Nic's. Holding air without sealant, not too shabby. I'll take him out on a trail tomorrow for a shakedown. Seems so easy and reliable with the Scraper i45's.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Bikin' Bric said:


> I'm already thinking of adding a dropper post on mine. Gravity Dropper looks to be the king of reliability, does it work well on muddy rides without the boot?


Dunno, our trails don't hold up to riding them when muddy. But I've been caught mid ride by storms and it's gotten filthy and has held up fine.


----------



## jpfurn (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm getting really serious about pulling the trigger on a Ti Sergeant but having a hard time without throwing a leg over one. I talked to Alex today and he was great! He answered all my questions, but the 72degree seat angle still worries me. With such a slack front end I was thinking about trying a fork in the 120-140 range. It's hard to calculate because the Geo chart on their website is based on 550mm fork with no sag. So a 140mm with 20% sag would bring the HT=67.8 ST= 73.3 and the BB at -55. Thinks looks great for me on paper, but only if I'm reading there chart correctly and I didn't Fat finger my math. Thoughts?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

jp, you can only do Fat finger math in the fatbike forum... :/
Were you not able to get a demo arranged with a LBS?

I really can't blame ya for being on the fence with it. After all, a major purchase. 

Interesting that you are the opposite of me. I have my seat slammed all the way back and love it. It has no effect on climbing for the most part and when it gets steep I ride forward on the seat. Thankful for the trailmaster DT having a soft wide nose to make it possible.


----------



## jpfurn (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm wondering if the Ti geo has the same great climbing sensation. They are almost completely different machines. It's either pull the trigger or throw a Wren/Fox boost on my Beargrease. I already have plus wheels so I'm really struggling with making a decision.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

jp, I can understand that one! I know of a couple peeps that have the Ti Sergeant and say the same I do of its climbing prowess. One of em is using 29+ wheels on his, which is only possible with the Ti frame. I determined that I bought a fatbike to be a fatbike and Sarge can be a + or a fat, hmm, semifat with Maxxis FBF 3.8's but is mostly wearing his 3.0's.

Best wishes on your decision process. Difficult, you bet!


----------



## jpfurn (Oct 21, 2014)

For the guys running 29+ on the Sarge, did they go with a shorter travel fork?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

120mm fork on it with 29+. 

Personally, I like b+ better for all my riding antics. More flickable and that is important to me.


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

Well, just pulled the trigger on a 16 so I'm joining the RSD Sergeant ranks! Curious what others did to set up their forks on this rig, it's my first time with a Manitou product. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

MinesPunk said:


> Well, just pulled the trigger on a 16 so I'm going the RSD Sergeant ranks! Curious what others did to set up their forks on this rig, it's my first time with a Manitou product.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Set the air pressure, twist the top knob to affect compression and twist the bottom knob to affect rebound. It's a very straightforward fork. Iv'e been riding mine for a year and enjoy the playful attitude Sarge has.

More importantly, welcome to the Sergeant club! You're in for a real treat the moment you throw a leg over your new friend.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> You're in for a real treat the moment you throw a leg over your new friend.


had a gal like this once upon a time.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> 120mm fork on it with 29+.
> 
> Personally, I like b+ better for all my riding antics. More flickable and that is important to me.


IDK, 29+ seems plenty flickable :thumbsup:  :ciappa:





:thumbsup:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Not! That's why my Rune still has a job! 

29+ is sluggish and consumes far too much fuel.


nvphatty was at bunny ranch? @.o


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> nvphatty was at bunny ranch? @.o


lotsa dem ranches in these parts but i'm not sure if there was bunnies or rabbits.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Either way, you were havin fun! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

Got the Sergeant on my doorstep today. Will build it up this weekend and take it for a shakedown ride. Anyone have info on how these tires will perform on wet roots/sand? Suspecting I may need bigger knobs for michigan dirt. Other than that I am going to try and swap the brakes for Shimano XTs to keep my fleet consistent. Might also pit on a trip shifter since I'm weird like that. I'm looking forward to figuring this whole plus size thing out, so is Kali the trail dog.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks like a pair of Sergeants in the works! Good stuff.
I changed out the Chronicles with Rocket Ron's immediately.


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

makpak42 said:


> Kondra,
> 
> I ride the 2016 Alum Sergeant. I'm sure you saw my post above. I too was on the fence about ordering a bike I haven't ridden. Had a few back and forth emails with Alex. Great customer service. Add in a great price for the whole package. I decided to go for it and I'm so glad I did.
> 
> ...


Hey makpak, sounds like you have similar terrain to what I have in SE Michigan. Are you running to stock tires or did you find something better for our dirt/mist/sand/dead leaves?


----------



## temporoad (Jul 27, 2006)

BansheeRune said:


> Looks like a pair of Sergeants in the works! Good stuff.


 I thought so too, it's 2 different pictures.


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

A little progress tonight. Sergeant may replace my 2014 Redline Monocog Flight if Roberts Axle Project can hook me up so I can still tow the twins Chariot trailer.









sent from my blah blah blah...who gives a ****?


----------



## makpak42 (Jul 4, 2016)

MinesPunk said:


> Hey makpak, sounds like you have similar terrain to what I have in SE Michigan. Are you running to stock tires or did you find something better for our dirt/mist/sand/dead leaves?


MinesPunk - Great choice, Welcome to the ranks! Like you, I tried to learn from others that had a Sergeant before me. I followed the lead of Bansheerune. You've probably seen him, he has a couple post in this thread . I went ahead and mounted Rocket Ron Liteskins with light weight Q-tubes right from the start. That dropped a couple pounds off the rotational weigh and the bike is responsive and easy to dial up the RPMs. Never ran the Chronicles, so unfortunately I can't give you a comparison.

Here is some info: http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/27-5-tire-weights-1006613.html

I've been very happy with the RRs. Ran on them all last summer and fall without a problem. Not a single flat or side tear. And I will say the sidewalls are shockingly thin. Maybe I was just lucky. I ride in dry to maybe damp conditions and the RRs have great traction. I avoid wet, don't like all the clean up afterwards.

I'm going tubeless this year. Don't know if I'll stick with the Liteskin RR as I have read about sidewalls seeping sealant. Thinking maybe the Chupacabras. I don't know. If it wasn't so expensive to experiment it would make decisions so much easier.

Enjoy the ride, Cheers


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Mak, I'm with you on stayin outta the mud. 

As for the Chronicles, I have a pair theat have less than 100 miles on em. The Rocket Ron's are far lighter and have given no trouble thus far. 
Chronicles just don't have the traction qualities I expect. Great for riding more street and occasional dirt. 
I have set the RR's up tubeless and am giving it a try. So far it has been reliable and simple to deal with. Aired em up with my Lezyne Micro Floor Drive
and they sealed up readily with 2 oz of Orange Seal. No seeps and no leakdown. Sarge was wearing his RR's on our trip to AZ the first two weeks of the 
year. Not an issue.

MinesPunk, Welcome to the Sergeant Owners Society! I think you'll find the Sergeant to be an awesome choice. Enjoy the ride...


----------



## RobertAxle142 (Mar 19, 2013)

MinePunk,

we're looking forward to be an important part of your family's cycling adventures. Looks like we're going to have a blast with you on the beautiful new Sergeant.

Cheers


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

RobertAxle142 said:


> MinePunk,
> 
> we're looking forward to be an important part of your family's cycling adventures. Looks like we're going to have a blast with you on the beautiful new Sergeant.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks! Will finish assembling the bike this weekend and setting up the touch points. Please send me info on which axle I will need for this bike and the cost. Really hoping the geometry works for towing the kids as well as hardcore trail riding so I can thin the herd and free up garage space. Wife and I realized we have about $15K in bikes decorating the garage ceiling, a bit more than we need as parents to 18 month old twin barbarians.

sent from my blah blah blah...who gives a ****?


----------



## RobertAxle142 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Kid Trailer Axle*

We have solutions to attach the RSD Sergeant to BOB Trailers, Kid Trailers even Resistance Trainers.
We also just released our new low profile Lightning Bolt-on Axle.

For the Kid Trailer Axle go here:


----------



## makpak42 (Jul 4, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> I have set the RR's up tubeless and am giving it a try. So far it has been reliable and simple to deal with. Aired em up with my Lezyne Micro Floor Drive
> and they sealed up readily with 2 oz of Orange Seal. No seeps and no leakdown. Sarge was wearing his RR's on our trip to AZ the first two weeks of the
> year. Not an issue.


Sounds good! Think I'll go ahead and set up my RR's tubeless. I still have a few miles of trail rippin tread on them. While I'm at it I'm going to bling up the rim strip on the Mulefut with some color. I'm also using the Orange seal, have read some good things about it.

I carry the same Lezyne pump in my backpack. Nice pump for plus tires.

We're going out to Arizona to visit family the last week of March. Staying in the McDowell Mountain, Fountain Hills area. Been out there a few times but I've never biked while there. Researching some local trails around McDowell. Ride time will be limited but definitely want to hit South Mountain also. Unfortunately the Sarge can't go with but the nearest bike shop rents Specialized. So I have a Carbon 6Fattie Stumpjumper reserved. It will be my first time with a full suspension. Looking forward to it. The wife says " Don't get any ideas!". Haha, It's too late for that. The wheels are already turning.:devil: Code word "Wildcat".

Mmmm Bourbon good, Cheers


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

makpak42 said:


> Sounds good! Think I'll go ahead and set up my RR's tubeless. I still have a few miles of trail rippin tread on them. While I'm at it I'm going to bling up the rim strip on the Mulefut with some color. I'm also using the Orange seal, have read some good things about it.
> 
> I carry the same Lezyne pump in my backpack. Nice pump for plus tires.
> 
> ...


Werd! Wildcat is on the radar lately. I really don't like the price of Turner these days and no custom geo any more... RSD is a great value.
I spent the first two weeks of the year near Tucson. Had both Sarge and the Mayor along. What a hoot! Hitting the trails was a blast.
There was plenty of room in the Jeep for two two wheeled Jeeps to enjoy a road trip! If they weren't with me, withdrawal symptoms woulda
been unbearable.


----------



## jpfurn (Oct 21, 2014)

Do any of you Sarge owners have an actual BB measurement handy. Still debating about whether this is the frame for me. Please include fork and rim tire combo if you don't mind...thanks!


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

jpfurn said:


> Do any of you Sarge owners have an actual BB measurement handy. Still debating about whether this is the frame for me. Please include fork and rim tire combo if you don't mind...thanks!


13" from the ground. Completely stock build from a 2016 Sergeant with 140mm Manitou Magnum comp fork, mulefut 50 rims and maxxis chronicle tires

sent from my blah blah blah...who gives a ****?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

jpfurn said:


> Do any of you Sarge owners have an actual BB measurement handy. Still debating about whether this is the frame for me. Please include fork and rim tire combo if you don't mind...thanks!


As in BB elevation? 13" to center...


----------



## jpfurn (Oct 21, 2014)

Perfect, thanks gents!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

You''re welcome, JP!  Now get your Sergeant ordered up so we can see some ride pix...

You would have to get in some strange circumstances to pedal strike with a Sergeant.


----------



## tjstlouis (Nov 28, 2013)

Is this bike great or what? 
I just posted this on another RSD forum - sorry if it's a repeat for some of you guys...

My Sergeant arrived a couple weeks ago, and the sun has been shining in Colorado, so I've actually had a couple of limited rides. First impressions: This Bike Is Sweet. Out of the box the chainstays had some paint imperfections; rubbed to bare metal in a couple small spots. I was OK with it, as I know the bike will get scratched and I got a hell of a deal on it. The paint color is stunning - better in real life than in pictures. As far as handling goes, the bike impressed me. My last bike was a Surly Instigator 2.0 with 26x2.75 (26+) tires and 67.5 degree HT. That bike was a blast too, but the front tire wandered all over the place climbing uphill. The RSD is PLANTED on climbs. Very much a superior climber to the Surly, but plenty slack for some buckwild downhill. I like the fork too... Even though I was ready to jump on the Pike bandwagon, I'm glad I gave the Manitou a chance. Seriously, the Manitou seems up for any challenge.

I really, really dig the tires. I can't believe how fast that much rubber wants to roll. But, I also can't wait to try out the 3.8s. Speaking of that... Can someone give me a quick rundown on the proper sliding dropout adjustment procedure? I'm guessing I'd need to slam the dropouts all the way back for the 3.8s, but how to I get both sides set exactly right when I want to return to the 3.0s? Any words of wisdom here may save me some time down the road... Thanks.

RSD brothers, I'm happy to join you. This bike is going to be a lot of fun!!!


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

Quick question for the crowd. How much sealant are you using in the 27.5x3.0 tires? Somehow my bike came with the Maxxis Chronicle TR 120TPi tires so figured I would give them a shot at tubless in Michigan and judge them afterwards. I'll be using Orange Seal Endurance if that matters


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

2.5 oz in Sarge's Rocket Ron Liteskin 3.0's. No seepage to date (3 weeks) Keep in mind, this pair of tires has extensive mileage with very low pressure sand riding and a handful of snow rides. I thought the well wrinkled sidewalls would have been seeping fluid but they are dry and clean.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

*k i c k a s s*

That KICKASS promo was just too good to pass up. Unreal deal and value. I couldn't resist, well that's what I told the wife when the box arrived. Just finished building her up and out for a spin around the neighborhood. I'll get her on the trails in a bit. Bike feels very playful and responsive. The magnum feels great, and I can't wait to beat on it a bit.

Set up tubeless with 3.0 Rons and 2 scoops of stans, sun race mx3 11-42t wide range 10spd cassette, 45mm 35.0 clamp funn funnduro stem, 785mm wide funn fatboy 18mm riser bars, lizard skin mushroom-style grips, KS eTen dropper, and a pair of thin, concaved, super grippy, platform composite pedals from fire eye components. Just waiting on an all black saddle, ashima floating rotors in black, and dropper seatpost collar to finish the build. Pretty pumped on the bike, especially on the KICKASS deal.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2017)

Sarg entered the room, ten hut he demanded.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

Your eyes are fine, there are two Sarge's shreddin' the gnar here.

Bikes so good you have to get your buddies on them too!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2017)

Bikin' Bric said:


> Your eyes are fine, there are two Sarge's shreddin' the gnar here.
> 
> Bikes so good you have to get your buddies on them too!


isn't that special.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Congratz Bric!


----------



## mvautour (Aug 18, 2007)

Just got back from a 9-day MTB trip to Stokesvilles, VA. It was my new bike's maiden voyage and it did not disappoint.

I just finished setting up my new titanium Sarge before the trip. It is close to a stock build, but I did upgrade to some nice carbon wheels and 3.0 Nobby Nics. Also upgraded to carbon post and bars, and a lighter cassette.

I have a few other small upgrades to do, but I am very pleased so far. It climbs better than I expected factoring the slack angle. The huge wheels just roll over everything! A blast to descend.

I come from a more XC-oriented background, so it is my first time riding a fork with so much travel. Still tweaking the pressure.

Bike weighs around 26lbs as it stands.









BTW - the trails and weather in Stokesvilles were awesome!


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Hello all,

I had a bit of a conundrum towards the end of this winter, I had been riding the Mayor all winter and loved it ( put about 900km on it this winter), as signs of spring started showing up naturally my thoughts turned to looking at getting summer wheels for the Mayor. after looking into pricing for a set of + wheels and tires and seeing the excellent sale on the Sergeant it started making more sense to just buy a Sergeant instead of messing around with summer wheels and a fat bike conversion....so I am now the proud owner of two RSD bikes, the Mayor now has some company and is taking a rest for the summer. I ride a Medium mayor and the geometry seemed fairly similar so I went for a medium Sergeant, the bike came I built it up, I was running a 50mm stem on the mayor so I followed suit with the Sergeant and took it for its first ride. Initial thoughts are that the bike pretty much ticks all the boxes of what I was looking for, very fast and really fun to ride although it seemed a little cramped in the cockpit and to get proper leg extension I had to have the seat post extended too far out of the frame for my liking, so I contacted Alex and we sorted out a large frame (a lightly used demo frame) ( In case you haven't heard RSD has the BEST customer service hands down). I got the large frame last night and swapped out all the parts. I took my first ride on the large this morning. I feel like the large fits better than the medium for me (6 feet tall) and has a roomier feel, also the seat post doesn't need to be jacked way up which I like. so with all that said here are a couple pix from the last week or so, we had a big unseasonable dump of snow yesterday and it seems like summer will never come, but I guess at least I got to try the sergeant out in the snow once before the summer.







box showed up on the doorstep, I'm ready to build!







First ride was a lot of fun!







This much snow in April is ridiculous (this was yesterday) 







This mornings ride to work on the now large sized frame
most of the snow melted overnight thankfully!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Good stuff, Trials!! While the Mayor doesn't get the summer off, he has to share his rider year round. I too wasn't in the market to convert my fatty to a +.
Hafta say, having the two bikes has been a blessing. Sarge's performance is far better than most others in it's class. The upgrade from Sarge is a pure custom frame, period. You're in for some adventure like no other.

















As you see, Sarge has been showered with many gifts. (no different from any bike on this forum)
The addiction runs deep, Trials! And I do get trialsy with Sarge cause it's fun and required.


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

Just wanted to contribute that I love this bike. Was a little worried about the geometry before I ordered and figured I could sell the frame if needed and keep a solid build kit. Very happy with the frame and very glad with the design. Upgrading the bars to Deity CZ38 tonight as well as a tubeless conversion. May run sarge single speed with 3.8 tires for the Iceman Challenge here in Michigan this November. Glad to see everyone enjoying their bikes, may be adding a Catalyst to the stable next


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop01 (Nov 29, 2015)

Some more shots of the Sarge. Been a few months still loving this bike. Climbs well, trucks through the downhills. Thought the 2.8s would be rough as a single speed but im nearly as fast on fireroad climbs as I was on my El Mariachi and its better on the techy ascents.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

So I had some issues with the pawls in the sun ringle src freehub, there was only one actually working and springing back into place. I sent an email to Alex and had brand new upgraded pawls within two days. it's unfortunate that I have had to put it to the test but RSD customer service is truly top notch.

On another note, I have about 200km on the Sergeant at this point and I have to say that I am really happy I went with the sergeant instead of doing a fat bike conversion on my mayor. I have realized suspension is a must for trail riding on a hardtail and I am happy to have it. I do not think I ( or my previously broken wrist) would have been happy on the converted mayor with the carbon fork (thank you Banshee for steering me in the right direction).

I have been having a lot of fun on the trails and I am actually surprised at how well the chronicles handle dirt and light mud.

things I have had to adjust are, 
1. I was running the rear wheel in the forward most position and mud clearance sucked, also when i would stand up to sprint the tire would rub on the chain stay, I am running it in about the middle now and am finding it much better.
2. my riding style, a lot more standing, no more lounging on the couch trail rides for me, its stand up or take a beating. my back let me know i was doing it wrong shortly after the first ride.

really enjoying the Sargent!


----------



## newking (Nov 6, 2007)

Is there a tread on the new RSD wildcat or any ride reports?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

newking said:


> Is there a tread on the new RSD wildcat or any ride reports?


Resolved...

http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/rsd-wildcat-ride-pix-reports-1044391.html#post13150260

Fixin to pull the trigger!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

:arf: That looks awesome!


mvautour said:


> ...
> View attachment 1133564
> 
> 
> ...


-F


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I keep seeing these things about the place, seems to be a very popular bike, but when I look at the geo chart I have to scratch my head as the XL only has a Reach of 443mm, which is shorter than most Large frames from other manufacturers these days. Anyone 6'2"> with matching long arms/legs riding an XL and can comment? Would want to be running a 50mm stem/785-800mm bar, currently running a 450mm Reach with 70mm stem/800mm bar and if I'm honest, could use a little more room.


----------



## tantrum007 (May 4, 2017)

Just ordered a medium Sergent. I'm 6'0. Did i goof? I'm scared now. Maybe should have got a large?


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

tantrum007 said:


> Just ordered a medium Sergent. I'm 6'0. Did i goof? I'm scared now. Maybe should have got a large?


Which year did you order? And are you more torso or legs?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop01 (Nov 29, 2015)

Call and discuss w RSD! Super helpful

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

Fuzzy Dunlop01 said:


> Call and discuss w RSD! Super helpful
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Agreed, Alex is super helpful and may have some ideas for you

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldinsloe (Apr 12, 2015)

MinesPunk said:


> Agreed, Alex is super helpful and may have some ideas for you
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I second this. I actually swung by Toronto on a road trip and rode Alex's medium Sergeant. I am 6'0" with shorter legs longer torso and arms. The short stem slack head angle was new to me. After riding his, I felt confident I needed a large. Hope this helps. My experience with Alex was good and he is a great guy to work with. Best of luck.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Cannot even begin to imagine that you'd fit properly on the Medium with only a Reach of 400mm, not unless you plan on using a 90mm> stem or have super, super stubby arms. I'd most definitely change your order to at least a Large if not XL if you want to run a <50mm stem.



tantrum007 said:


> Just ordered a medium Sergent. I'm 6'0. Did i goof? I'm scared now. Maybe should have got a large?


----------



## sknyboy (May 5, 2017)

Hi all, new to forum. Thought I would write in reply to tantrum's post. I am 6' with 34" inseam and love the medium Sergeant (with a 50mm stem and bar ends for climbing). Had the same fear regarding the reach distance when I ordered the large "Big Chief" last year, and it has almost exactly the same cockpit dimensions as the medium Sarg. The geometry is a change coming from a more xc mtb , but after the adjustment period it seems so much more comfortable and "correct" I can't imagine going back to a long reach and skinny tires.

Not disputing Old and Lynx's assessment, just a different viewpoint.

Cheers.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

I decided on the large after riding the medium on a few rides. I was running the bike with a 50mm stem and felt that I was too close to the bars, I found myself resting my wrists on the top of the bars during fire road climbs and feeling a bit cramped. I was thinking I'd rather have a longer top tube and run a shorter stem than having to run a longer stem. that and I felt that the seat post needed to be extended to the point of looking weird in order to get proper leg extension. I have close to 300km on the large now and I really feel that getting the large was the right choice for me. I could have ridden the medium and got used to it but over all I think the large was the way to go. I'm 6 feet tall and have around a 32 inch inseam. the stand-over difference between the two for me isn't noticeable.
View attachment 1135533
View attachment 1135534

a couple pix from my ride to work this morning


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

sknyboy said:


> Hi all, new to forum. Thought I would write in reply to tantrum's post. I am 6' with 34" inseam and love the medium Sergeant (with a 50mm stem and bar ends for climbing). Had the same fear regarding the reach distance when I ordered the large "Big Chief" last year, and it has almost exactly the same cockpit dimensions as the medium Sarg. The geometry is a change coming from a more xc mtb , but after the adjustment period it seems so much more comfortable and "correct" I can't imagine going back to a long reach and skinny tires.
> 
> Not disputing Old and Lynx's assessment, just a different viewpoint.
> 
> Cheers.


Welcome to the fray, sknboy! The medium is gonna be more session oriented for your build, I'll give it that. I too was torn on which size to go with. I'm around the same measurements as you are with arms long enough to pass a hooter across the room without getting outta the recliner. 
I did go large with a 70mm stem for that reason. Very very playful bike, indeed!

I had the option of + wheels for the Mayor but decided that a Sergeant was in order. The budget came from the coin saved on the purchase of a Mayor vs a custom frame etc. Beats the hell outta swapping wheels any day of the week! I ride both bikes year round.

Sarge will be the recipient of a pair of 45Nrth Wrathchild 27.5x3.0's soon.

Trials, good to see a pic of a Sergeant with dirty feet! Looks very much like the area here in Colorado along the Roaring Fork River. 
Those miles/km's add up in a hurry! Sarge is getting lotsa distance and love lately. 
Enjoy the ride!

Best purchase I've done on a production bike, hands down.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey, that's what it's all about, finding what works for YOU. I'm just surprised how stretched out I used to ride, but now with a few injuries to the back and tight leg muscles, I'm siting much more upright. Maybe I used to ride way more stretched out than most and so even now I'm not as flexible, still for me, I prefer a slightly more stretched than upright position.


sknyboy said:


> Hi all, new to forum. Thought I would write in reply to tantrum's post. I am 6' with 34" inseam and love the medium Sergeant (with a 50mm stem and bar ends for climbing). Had the same fear regarding the reach distance when I ordered the large "Big Chief" last year, and it has almost exactly the same cockpit dimensions as the medium Sarg. The geometry is a change coming from a more xc mtb , but after the adjustment period it seems so much more comfortable and "correct" I can't imagine going back to a long reach and skinny tires.
> 
> Not disputing Old and Lynx's assessment,* just a different viewpoint.*
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## sknyboy (May 5, 2017)

Thanks all, seems like a great forum. All told a fantastic fun bike and super value. Have some 3.8 Hodag tires coming, look forward to trying those tubeless. If it ever stops raining.


----------



## tantrum007 (May 4, 2017)

Bummer. Looks like I'm going to be sending the medium back. Anyone planning on the 2017 Sergent? That may be the one for me since the 2016 large is out of stock.


----------



## tantrum007 (May 4, 2017)

tantrum007 said:


> Bummer. Looks like I'm going to be sending the medium back. Anyone planning on the 2017 Sergent? That may be the one for me since the 2016 large is out of stock.


Anyone know the wheelbase length for the medium or large sergeant?


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

tantrum007 said:


> Anyone know the wheelbase length for the medium or large sergeant?


2017 Large is 1170mm (46.06").


----------



## tantrum007 (May 4, 2017)

MinesPunk said:


> Just wanted to contribute that I love this bike. Was a little worried about the geometry before I ordered and figured I could sell the frame if needed and keep a solid build kit. Very happy with the frame and very glad with the design. Upgrading the bars to Deity CZ38 tonight as well as a tubeless conversion. May run sarge single speed with 3.8 tires for the Iceman Challenge here in Michigan this November. Glad to see everyone enjoying their bikes, may be adding a Catalyst to the stable next


What size frame did you get and how tall are you?


----------



## tantrum007 (May 4, 2017)

trials4evr said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I had a bit of a conundrum towards the end of this winter, I had been riding the Mayor all winter and loved it ( put about 900km on it this winter), as signs of spring started showing up naturally my thoughts turned to looking at getting summer wheels for the Mayor. after looking into pricing for a set of + wheels and tires and seeing the excellent sale on the Sergeant it started making more sense to just buy a Sergeant instead of messing around with summer wheels and a fat bike conversion....so I am now the proud owner of two RSD bikes, the Mayor now has some company and is taking a rest for the summer. I ride a Medium mayor and the geometry seemed fairly similar so I went for a medium Sergeant, the bike came I built it up, I was running a 50mm stem on the mayor so I followed suit with the Sergeant and took it for its first ride. Initial thoughts are that the bike pretty much ticks all the boxes of what I was looking for, very fast and really fun to ride although it seemed a little cramped in the cockpit and to get proper leg extension I had to have the seat post extended too far out of the frame for my liking, so I contacted Alex and we sorted out a large frame (a lightly used demo frame) ( In case you haven't heard RSD has the BEST customer service hands down). I got the large frame last night and swapped out all the parts. I took my first ride on the large this morning. I feel like the large fits better than the medium for me (6 feet tall) and has a roomier feel, also the seat post doesn't need to be jacked way up which I like. so with all that said here are a couple pix from the last week or so, we had a big unseasonable dump of snow yesterday and it seems like summer will never come, but I guess at least I got to try the sergeant out in the snow once before the summer.
> View attachment 1133927
> ...


What size frame did you get? How tall are you?


----------



## tantrum007 (May 4, 2017)

mvautour said:


> Just got back from a 9-day MTB trip to Stokesvilles, VA. It was my new bike's maiden voyage and it did not disappoint.
> 
> I just finished setting up my new titanium Sarge before the trip. It is close to a stock build, but I did upgrade to some nice carbon wheels and 3.0 Nobby Nics. Also upgraded to carbon post and bars, and a lighter cassette.
> 
> ...


What size frame did you get and how tall are you?


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

tantrum007 said:


> What size frame did you get and how tall are you?


6'1" with a 34" inseam. Truthfully I wouldn't mind a longer top tube and shorter chainstays since I can't slam the rear wheel full forward with the stock tires. Still a good bike for where I live in the Midwest. When we relocate back west in 18 months will likely sell the frame and go custom unless the new sergeant geometry works out the way I want at that time. Very versatile and fun bike

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## tantrum007 (May 4, 2017)

MinesPunk said:


> 6'1" with a 34" inseam. Truthfully I wouldn't mind a longer top tube and shorter chainstays since I can't slam the rear wheel full forward with the stock tires. Still a good bike for where I live in the Midwest. When we relocate back west in 18 months will likely sell the frame and go custom unless the new sergeant geometry works out the way I want at that time. Very versatile and fun bike
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


What size frame did you get? Large?


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

tantrum007 said:


> What size frame did you get? Large?


Yes, forgot to mention that

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Been hitting the local trails pretty hard now for a few weeks with the Sergeant. Bike is a complete blast. Loving the B+ platform and the 140mm fork. The 3.0 setup just eats up the small bumps, rocks, and roots, while the fork takes the drops and jumps like a champ. The bike just slays the single track and is a blast on the descents. Haven't been interested in riding a hard tail on trails in ~15 years, but that's changed now.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Looks like the perfect bike for those trails. Are all your trails like that? PLUS definitely has helped me choose the HT/Rigid more than when they ran regular width tyres.


ShredMaster said:


> Been hitting the local trails pretty hard now for a few weeks with the Sergeant. Bike is a complete blast. Loving the B+ platform and the 140mm fork. The 3.0 setup just eats up the small bumps, rocks, and roots, while the fork takes the drops and jumps like a champ. The bike just slays the single track and is a blast on the descents. Haven't been interested in riding a hard tail on trails in ~15 years, but that's changed now?
> 
> View attachment 1136248


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

LyNx said:


> Looks like the perfect bike for those trails. Are all your trails like that?


Yes, the trails I hit most frequently due to proximity. Tight twisty single tracks that vary from buff hardpack, loamy, sandy, soft, and various loose over hardpack. Bike has been perfect match for them, with loads of float and traction in those surfaces. I like to push my bike as I hard as I can into turns to the point where the tires loose traction and start to drift, and the 3.0" setup makes that even more fun. I forgot how fast and responsive a hardtail can be, and how much more involved your body is while riding. If I drive a bit further and north into the Hudson Valley area trails there are more rocky and technical trails, but I'm much more into fast and flowy where I can lay the bike down into turns, shred rubber, rip dirt, and boost off trail features. Bike has me stoked to ride, which is win.


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

ShredMaster said:


> Yes, the trails I hit most frequently due to proximity. Tight twisty single tracks that vary from buff hardpack, loamy, sandy, soft, and various loose over hardpack. Bike has been perfect match for them, with loads of float and traction in those surfaces. I like to push my bike as I hard as I can into turns to the point where the tires loose traction and start to drift, and the 3.0" setup makes that even more fun. I forgot how fast and responsive a hardtail can be, and how much more involved your body is while riding. If I drive a bit further and north into the Hudson Valley area trails there are more rocky and technical trails, but I'm much more into fast and flowy where I can lay the bike down into turns, shred rubber, rip dirt, and boost off trail features. Bike has me stoked to ride, which is win.
> 
> View attachment 1136340
> 
> ...


Sounds like you and I ride on similar trails in similar manners. How far forward can you run your rear wheel before you get chain stay rub? This past weekend I had about 4mm of clearance on either side of the entire and got rub anytime I pedaled hard or cornered hard. First weekend running the stock tires tubeless so I think they grew a bit.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

MinesPunk said:


> How far forward can you run your rear wheel before you get chain stay rub? This past weekend I had about 4mm of clearance on either side of the entire and got rub anytime I pedaled hard or cornered hard.


I like the wheel slammed all the way forward. Another .25" - .5" shorter would have been really sweet. But the bike feels snappy as is and manuals pretty easily. Never have rubbing issues. Only time I got chainstay rub was when I inflated the tires to 45 psi to stretch them out while setting them up tubeless. But I run them 9-10.5psi front and 10-11.5psi rear on the trails. What psi are you running?

I have some new treads arriving this week for the Sergeant, and I'm sure I'll have to move them back at least halfway. Looking forward to mounting these voluminous, knobby 3.25" Duro Crux tires....


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

ShredMaster said:


> I like the wheel slammed all the way forward. Another .25" - .5" shorter would have been really sweet. But the bike feels snappy as is and manuals pretty easily. Never have rubbing issues. Only time I got chainstay rub was when I inflated the tires to 45 psi to stretch them out while setting them up tubeless. But I run them 9-10.5psi front and 10-11.5psi rear on the trails. What psi are you running?
> 
> I have some new treads arriving this week for the Sergeant, and I'm sure I'll have to move them back at least halfway. Looking forward to mounting these voluminous, knobby 3.25" Duro Crux tires....
> 
> View attachment 1136370


I'm running 19 psi out back and 18 psi up front. Kitted up I'm about 235 lbs and prefer not to destroy my rims when I ride hard

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

MinesPunk said:


> I'm running 19 psi out back and 18 psi up front. Kitted up I'm about 235 lbs and prefer not to destroy my rims when I ride hard


That sounds a bit high on the psi to me, but everyone has their preference. That's why you're rubbing tho. Have you tried dropping the pressures during rides to find that sweet point where you can get the benefits of the volume and float, but still remain fast rolling and free of flat spotting the rims? Other wise slide the wheel back in the drop outs until you're free of rubbing.


----------



## motosonic (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm about to get into mountain biking after road cycling for years and trying to find the right bike to make the plunge. I don't have a big budget and I don't want to but something entry level that I'll wind up selling for half of what I paid in a year's time..and someone suggested the 2016 Sergeant...and as ex military, of course my ears perked.. looks like a nice bike and seems well equipped..(I'm not that knowledgeable on MTB components) but I've never heard of RSD or this bike before today. I live on the east coast of the US and I'm told the trails here are pretty technical... But I have 0 trail skill right now and at my age I don't foresee myself doing any super technical stuff on a bike, but you never know. Is this a good bike for someones like me? I'm 5'7" with a 31" inseam...so. I'm thinking medium or small? I should add I'd be really hesitant to buy one without a test ride because I'd worry it wouldn't fit me well. Thanks!


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

motosonic said:


> I'm about to get into mountain biking after road cycling for years and trying to find the right bike to make the plunge. I don't have a big budget and I don't want to but something entry level that I'll wind up selling for half of what I paid in a year's time..and someone suggested the 2016 Sergeant...and as ex military, of course my ears perked.. looks like a nice bike and seems well equipped..(I'm not that knowledgeable on MTB components) but I've never heard of RSD or this bike before today. I live on the east coast of the US and I'm told the trails here are pretty technical... But I have 0 trail skill right now and at my age I don't foresee myself doing any super technical stuff on a bike, but you never know. Is this a good bike for someones like me? I'm 5'7" with a 31" inseam...so. I'm thinking medium or small? I should add I'd be really hesitant to buy one without a test ride because I'd worry it wouldn't fit me well. Thanks!


Contact Alex at RSD for sizing info. The sergeant has a shorter top tube and longer head tube than most current bikes. 2016 also has a steeper head angle. This translates into putting you in a more upright position and making it easier to ride in tight and twisty trails. The parts on the frame are pretty good for the money. The nicest thing about the frame is you can move sliders all the way back and run 3.8" tires which is damn near fatbike territory. This can be done on the stock rims. If you don't like the frame you could likely sell it for $300-$400 and use the parts on a different frame. If you ever have reason to go to Toronto Alex will set up a test ride for you. You may also find someone on hear local to you that will let you check theirs out. Good luck.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

motosonic said:


> I'm about to get into mountain biking after road cycling for years and trying to find the right bike to make the plunge. I don't have a big budget and I don't want to but something entry level that I'll wind up selling for half of what I paid in a year's time..and someone suggested the 2016 Sergeant...and as ex military, of course my ears perked.. looks like a nice bike and seems well equipped..(I'm not that knowledgeable on MTB components) but I've never heard of RSD or this bike before today. I live on the east coast of the US and I'm told the trails here are pretty technical... But I have 0 trail skill right now and at my age I don't foresee myself doing any super technical stuff on a bike, but you never know. Is this a good bike for someones like me? I'm 5'7" with a 31" inseam...so. I'm thinking medium or small? I should add I'd be really hesitant to buy one without a test ride because I'd worry it wouldn't fit me well. Thanks!


I would lean toward medium... I have 34/35" of inseam and my large fits like a proper bike fitting was had. Do reach out to Alex, he's an honest guy that cares more about client satisfaction than making a sale. Warranty is second to none, period. The Sergeant is a solid performer with a very nice component package. Don't pass the opportunity to snag one!!

Hafta say, Sarge is one of my best friends. The '16 I bought a year ago and love every ride. Sarge is getting a set of Hope Tech 3 E4 brakes cause they are available in "new black" (read orange). Happy birthday, Sarge!! 
Have a Wildcat reserved as well. Hmm, full squish +bike... Oh boy!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> I would lean toward medium... I have 34/35" of inseam and my large fits like a proper bike fitting was had. Do reach out to Alex, he's an honest guy that cares more about client satisfaction than making a sale. Warranty is second to none, period. The Sergeant is a solid performer with a very nice component package. Don't pass the opportunity to snag one!!
> 
> Hafta say, Sarge is one of my best friends. The '16 I bought a year ago and love every ride. Sarge is getting a set of Hope Tech 3 E4 brakes cause they are available in "new black" (read orange). Happy birthday, Sarge!!
> Have a Wildcat reserved as well. Hmm, full squish +bike... Oh boy!


the 'new black' is a winner f'sho.......full squishy + is a hoot so don't pollute.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Love hitting these tight, twisty, bermed S-turn trails on the sergeant. Bike just rails into the turns with confidence.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Shred, Sarge gets to hit an area the city turned into a trail system that is similar. Ever so fun. There are some trails that are more techy but the majority is do what your "throttle will let ya. Keeps Sarge in his glory, indeed!


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> .... but the majority is do what your "throttle will let ya. Keeps Sarge in his glory, indeed!


Sarge (and myself ) loves the throttle fully open with the seat dropped down on the descents and fast sections. I feel like I'm sitting low in the bike with a low center of gravity that's inspires confidence when railing these berms and S-turns. That and the 3" rubber with the 140mm fork make me feel like I'm unstoppable on the bike. Any line feels approachable, and the bike just eats up what ever line I pick. Stoked on the Sergeant for sure.

Came home from work to find these treats on my stoop....


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2017)

^^ dem some nice treats.


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

Hi I've been looking at the sergeant and comparing it to a steel jamis dragonslayer. Obviously I like how much lighter the sergeant is on paper, but I wonder about the old aluminum vs. steel conundrum. I'm in my 40's and been riding full suspension, do you sergeant riders find that the fat tire smooths out the rear of the bike so that the ride is not too harsh? Or do you still get bounced around like with other hardtails? Any feedback will be helpful, thanks.


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

JScoot said:


> Hi I've been looking at the sergeant and comparing it to a steel jamis dragonslayer. Obviously I like how much lighter the sergeant is on paper, but I wonder about the old aluminum vs. steel conundrum. I'm in my 40's and been riding full suspension, do you sergeant riders find that the fat tire smooths out the rear of the bike so that the ride is not too harsh? Or do you still get bounced around like with other hardtails? Any feedback will be helpful, thanks.


Depends on tire pressure. The sarge is as comfortable to me as my Titus El Guapo with 160mm travel on each end. Honestly I wanted the titanium frame at first but the aluminum one is great as is


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

I can run 13 psi on my 29 plus front wheel... been wanting that on the back but my frame won't fit beyond a 2.3. I'm all for low pressure, that's actually one of my primary goals in life! Sounds like you find low pressure really negates some of the disadvantages of the aluminum frame?


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

Another question for you riders.... do you guys see the ride quality as being primarily a shredder or can you log big miles on long days? I'm too old for much air time but often like to go for long cruises on some expansive trail networks. I'm looking for a fun but also comfortable ride. How do you feel about (or after) all-day rides on the sergeant?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

JScoot said:


> Hi I've been looking at the sergeant and comparing it to a steel jamis dragonslayer. Obviously I like how much lighter the sergeant is on paper, but I wonder about the old aluminum vs. steel conundrum. I'm in my 40's and been riding full suspension, do you sergeant riders find that the fat tire smooths out the rear of the bike so that the ride is not too harsh? Or do you still get bounced around like with other hardtails? Any feedback will be helpful, thanks.


If'n you're gittin bounced around like you're riding a basketball, you're doin it wrong!! Lower the PSI!!

JScoot, I ride all day most times with Sarge and it's nary a prollem. Fuel economy has more to do with tire choice that pressure. 
NN's will crush fuel economy as opposed to RR's.

Shred, them's some nice treats, indeed.

Can't wait to get the Hope Tech 3's and see how good Sarge looks with "New Black" levers n calipers!! Monday's gonna be a good day, indeed.


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. When I'm looking at the 2016 build kit, it has the 11-36 cassette with a 30 tooth chainring. How does that feel on tech uphills? Has anyone swapped out the cassette for 11-40+? Will the stock derailleur allow for a bigger granny gear? Thx.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

JScoot said:


> Thanks for the replies. When I'm looking at the 2016 build kit, it has the 11-36 cassette with a 30 tooth chainring. How does that feel on tech uphills? Has anyone swapped out the cassette for 11-40+? Will the stock derailleur allow for a bigger granny gear? Thx.


30x36-11 works very well for me. Sarge climbs far better than any other I had tried prior to adopting him. Climbing doesn't have that grunt n grind feeling that most have.
Overall performance is awesome so a shorter gear has not crossed my mind. I do cadence higher than most peeps tho' so range of gears is working out well

Stock derailleur is a medium cage. I changed Sarge to a short cage to keep his junk outta the dirt and debris better.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

40t will fall into the long cage category...


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

JScoot said:


> ?... Has anyone swapped out the cassette for 11-40+? Will the stock derailleur allow for a bigger granny gear? Thx.


I'm running a wide range 10-42t cassette with the stock medium cage derailleur with no issues. Bike crawls and climbs through the bumpy tech stuff like a rock crawler. I was out of the saddle for about 10 months due to injuries before I got the Sergeant, and I knew I'd be out of shape getting back into it so I swapped out the cassette when I was building the bike to have some extended granny gear range. Gave me a lot of range with the stock 1x10 derailleur and shifter.


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

ShredMaster said:


> I'm running a wide range 10-42t cassette with the stock medium cage derailleur with no issues.
> 
> WOW that's incredible, I would not have expected that to work! Like Banshee said I would have thought I'd need a longer derailleur to get that range. This looks like a deal-maker. What is the brand on that cassette? No issues at all with set-up? Did the stock chain work for this?


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

JScoot said:


> WOW that's incredible, I would not have expected that to work! Like Banshee said I would have thought I'd need a longer derailleur to get that range. This looks like a deal-maker. What is the brand on that cassette? No issues at all with set-up? Did the stock chain work for this?


Correction it's an 11-42t. Yes, stock chain no issues.
It's a Sunrace Mx3 wide range 10spd. ~$55-$60 depending on retailer.

SunRace | CSMX3


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2017)

are you fellas climbing vertical walls n such??


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

nvphatty said:


> are you fellas climbing vertical walls n such??


Just pathetically out of shape 

The 40t option would have been plenty I have realized, but being off the bike for so long recovering from multiple injuries I went big since the option was there. Really helps in the slow moving bumpy, rooty, and rocky climbs. I rarely use the 42t ring but it's nice to have that extra granny gear when needed.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2017)

ShredMaster said:


> Just pathetically out of shape
> 
> The 40t option would have been plenty I have realized, but being off the bike for so long recovering from multiple injuries I went big since the option was there. Really helps in the slow moving bumpy, rooty, and rocky climbs. I rarely use the 42t ring but it's nice to have that extra granny gear when needed.


somewhat the same for me and a very long winter without seat time.


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

nvphatty said:


> are you fellas climbing vertical walls n such??


No, but I'm afraid it might feel like I am when I hit chunky steep spots in the Ozarks.... just never had a 1x setup and still use my granny gear for crawling along...
Finding out I can pop on a 40 or 42 if I want to eases my mind a bit.

On another note, are these Guide brakes holding up well for you? I've read mixed reviews, do they seem solid long-term? Thx...


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

JScoot said:


> No, but I'm afraid it might feel like I am when I hit chunky steep spots in the Ozarks.... just never had a 1x setup and still use my granny gear for crawling along...
> Finding out I can pop on a 40 or 42 if I want to eases my mind a bit.
> 
> On another note, are these Guide brakes holding up well for you? I've read mixed reviews, do they seem solid long-term? Thx...


I've had the sergeant for about 3 months now. Guides are doing OK so far but I still prefer my old XTs. Thinking I'll put on a set of Shimano Zee brakes if I can get a deal on them and sell the guides but that's just my personal opinion

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

A 30-36 is below 1:1... The geometry and configuration of the Sergeant makes a climb feel way less daunting than any other bike in its class (that I have ridden)

On the Guide brakes, mine had been flawless until last week. One brake lever took a **** and the other issue is a common problem with last year's model that results in the pads not retracting properly. Fortunately, I had a set of juicy's on mothballs. Was able to swap M/C's and be back up and running.
A set of Hope Tech 3's will be arriving this week to resolve braking once and for all. Looking forward to towing package power brakes!
Have a feeling they will be more powerful than needed but less effort in control is welcome too.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> are you fellas climbing vertical walls n such??


Telephone poles!! :cornut:


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

Thanks again for all the replies! Nothing like real user feedback to help make bike decisions!
SO I was just looking at the 2017 Sergeant, and see they have slackened the HA to 66.5 degrees, that's a big change! How is this going to affect the climbing ability that some of you riders rave about? I am wondering why RSD is making this change, and how you guys feel about it. Is it a pro or con to slacken this bike's geo? Will you move on from 2016 geo quickly or will you hold it even longer knowing it's basically out of production? Thx.


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

JScoot said:


> Thanks again for all the replies! Nothing like real user feedback to help make bike decisions!
> SO I was just looking at the 2017 Sergeant, and see they have slackened the HA to 66.5 degrees, that's a big change! How is this going to affect the climbing ability that some of you riders rave about? I am wondering why RSD is making this change, and how you guys feel about it. Is it a pro or con to slacken this bike's geo? Will you move on from 2016 geo quickly or will you hold it even longer knowing it's basically out of production? Thx.


I currently live in Michigan with tight and twisty trails and a ton of murderous trees on the trail side. For me the 2016 HA works well. We plan to relocate back west in two years where the slacker HA will be better for the steep and wide open trails. I will sell my 2016 frame when we move to another Midwestern person and go with the new sergeant at that point. With the climbing ability of the big tires and frame geometry I am not too worried about the slackening especially since a hard tail HA steepens up when you are on the bike

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

JScoot said:


> Thanks again for all the replies! Nothing like real user feedback to help make bike decisions!
> SO I was just looking at the 2017 Sergeant, and see they have slackened the HA to 66.5 degrees, that's a big change! How is this going to affect the climbing ability that some of you riders rave about? I am wondering why RSD is making this change, and how you guys feel about it. Is it a pro or con to slacken this bike's geo? Will you move on from 2016 geo quickly or will you hold it even longer knowing it's basically out of production? Thx.


While it will be an improvement to descending, I don't think it will be detrimental to climbing. One thing I do appreciate of the 16 is BB height.
Most other offerings are much lower which makes off trail riding a nightmare.

Minespunk
I live in the Rocky Mountains and experience no issues with my 2016. I have taken Sarge to Valhalla for lift assisted riding and had a great time. I also have a Banshee Rune built as a 4x rig that enjoys Valhalla. Would not need to sell what I have to do some descents, simply cause it works exceptionally well. Adding a wildcat to the collective, now we're getting somewhere!!


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Fun ride on Sarge today, weather was perfect. Haven't installed the new goods yet, but hopefully this week.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Wut?? You're holding out on Sarge???


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> Wut?? You're holding out on Sarge???


Shameful I know. Between the kids, Mother's Day, and studying for finals, last weekend allowed no time for Sarge to get fitted. Last final of the semester is today, so hopefully tonight we get it done.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

ShredMaster said:


> Sarge (and myself ) loves the throttle fully open with the seat dropped down on the descents and fast sections. I feel like I'm sitting low in the bike with a low center of gravity that's inspires confidence when railing these berms and S-turns. That and the 3" rubber with the 140mm fork make me feel like I'm unstoppable on the bike. Any line feels approachable, and the bike just eats up what ever line I pick. Stoked on the Sergeant for sure.
> 
> Came home from work to find these treats on my stoop....


How well does the Crux fit the rear of a Sarge? Pics?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

ShredMaster said:


> Sarge (and myself ) loves the throttle fully open with the seat dropped down on the descents and fast sections. I feel like I'm sitting low in the bike with a low center of gravity that's inspires confidence when railing these berms and S-turns. That and the 3" rubber with the 140mm fork make me feel like I'm unstoppable on the bike. Any line feels approachable, and the bike just eats up what ever line I pick. Stoked on the Sergeant for sure.
> 
> Came home from work to find these treats on my stoop....


Dbl post 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Guy.Ford said:


> How well does the Crux fit the rear of a Sarge? Pics?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Patience young Jedi. Soon shall you see.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Sarge likes what the sign says.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

*Finally Fitting These New Treads*

The Duro is noticeably wider and taller than the 3.0 Rocket Ron


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Guy.Ford said:


> How well does the Crux fit the rear of a Sarge? Pics?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


If I can cram a 3.8 on the bow and stern, a 3.25 oughtta be an easy fit.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> If I can cram a 3.8 on the bow and stern, a 3.25 oughtta be an easy fit.


Agreed, I should've been more specific with my question. DOH!

What I'm curious about is how far back does the tire have to be moved in the dropouts to accommodate the Duro.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Guy.Ford said:


> Agreed, I should've been more specific with my question. DOH!
> 
> What I'm curious about is how far back does the tire have to be moved in the dropouts to accommodate the Duro.


can likely be mostly forward in slider setup. 3.8 needs to be all the way back to have adequate clearance.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Guy.Ford said:


> Agreed, I should've been more specific with my question. DOH!
> 
> What I'm curious about is how far back does the tire have to be moved in the dropouts to accommodate the Duro.


I'll have some pics up later today/tonight. I'm letting the tires sit at max psi and doing the sealant shake and rotate for a few more hours. Tires aired up with the compressor in one shot, no sealant weeping from tires at all. They're listed as tubeless ready on the Duro site but no tpi count info anywhere, but they feel very supple. I would think they're 120 +\- . These Mulefuts though are a different story. Same with my 80mm set. The pinned seam and cut-out sections require some extra attention sometimes to get them sealed correctly, where it's "set and forget" at any psi. My guess is the slideouts will be set half way back for absolute no rub concern, and possibly a quarter way back with the occasional/acceptable rub.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

When I set Sarge up tubeless, sealant in and 12 psi ride and forget. Scraper i45''s. Aired up with lezyne mfd hv with little effort. 
As for those Duro's, you should be able to use em with the sliders 1/3 back without issue. Minion FBF's work 95% extended.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Unfortunately the slide outs need to be slammed all the way back for no chain or chainstay rub, and that is at real world riding psi at 12 in the rear. I might drop another psi or so once getting it dialed but rub will still be an issue if the sliders aren't back all the way. The knobs are definitely a few mm wider than the casing and the tire is also very tall with the treads. I also need to add another link or two to the chain, as I can no longer get into the 42t gear. I'll get them in the dirt tomorrow for a real ride report and/if any issues. Sarge is definitely looking a bit meaner, and more of what my idea of a plus bike should look like now.


----------



## triathloner (Apr 5, 2008)

I just plunked down my money on a 2016. I am currently running a Norco torrent 7.2, love it but so does my wife. She told me I could upgrade and she wants the torrent. I was looking at full suspension, higher dollar hardtails, etc. With the discounted price I kept coming back to the Sarge, I can afford to add a dropper, another set of wheels with 3.8's, whatever I want. I hope i like it as much as all you guys do. Looks like I'll be selling my fatbike now.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

triathloner said:


> I just plunked down my money on a 2016. I am currently running a Norco torrent 7.2, love it but so does my wife. She told me I could upgrade and she wants the torrent. I was looking at full suspension, higher dollar hardtails, etc. With the discounted price I kept coming back to the Sarge, I can afford to add a dropper, another set of wheels with 3.8's, whatever I want. I hope i like it as much as all you guys do. Looks like I'll be selling my fatbike now.


Infidel!! No need to sell the fatty just cause ya got a Sarge of your very own... 
I have both Sarge and the Mayor and love em both cause they outperform everything else in the price range. Doll up Momma's bike and get your RSD out and have a great day of riding with the Mrs... And do keep the fat cause it's definitely awesome riding fat from time to time as well.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm starting to think about a plus bike, and the claims that Sargent can run a 27.5 x 3.8 or 29+ tire are very enticing for a long distance fat bike (my legs don't do well with a 100mm bottom bracket). Anyone done that? What was the frame clearance? Does it require a truncated cassette? Thanks!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Shred, those are looking as fat as my minion FBF's which are labeled 3.8. We all know that Maxxis overstates sizes regularly tho. 
With the FBF's I run 6-7 front and 8-9 rear and they are da bomb! Heavy as hell but surprisingly, they roll very well.
Crux is looking good on your bike. Might hafta source a pair of em.

Sarge got hold of my card and went berserk ordering brakes for himself and the Mayor. Guess he didn't wanna go down solo!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

fotooutdoors said:


> I'm starting to think about a plus bike, and the claims that Sargent can run a 27.5 x 3.8 or 29+ tire are very enticing for a long distance fat bike (my legs don't do well with a 100mm bottom bracket). Anyone done that? What was the frame clearance? Does it require a truncated cassette? Thanks!


While I did look into 29+, I found that 27.5 is very nice in terms of keepin it playful while still having the rollover of tall wheels. I do run the 3.8's for the additional floatation although, they are in no way a replacement for real fat. (4.8)
I use a 30x36-11 with no issues. 3.8 and flip the chainring and away ya go.


----------



## makpak42 (Jul 4, 2016)

JScoot said:


> Hi I've been looking at the sergeant and comparing it to a steel jamis dragonslayer. Obviously I like how much lighter the sergeant is on paper, but I wonder about the old aluminum vs. steel conundrum. I'm in my 40's and been riding full suspension, do you sergeant riders find that the fat tire smooths out the rear of the bike so that the ride is not too harsh? Or do you still get bounced around like with other hardtails? Any feedback will be helpful, thanks.


Yes, you'll still get bounced. The plus tire won't replace a rear suspension. The plus tire will help to absorb some small roots and trail chatter. But when it comes to larger roots or baby head rock gardens you'll need to raise off the seat or get "bounced".
The biggest benefit I've found with the plus tire size is the added stability and traction with turns and climbing. Also the rollover ability, it doesn't get hung up as much on obstacles like those skinny little 2.25 tires.


----------



## makpak42 (Jul 4, 2016)

JScoot said:


> Thanks for the replies. When I'm looking at the 2016 build kit, it has the 11-36 cassette with a 30 tooth chainring. How does that feel on tech uphills? Has anyone swapped out the cassette for 11-40+? Will the stock derailleur allow for a bigger granny gear? Thx.


I swapped out the 11-36 with a GX1150 10-42 cassette and GX derailleur. Required an XD driver for compatibility. Also upgraded to an XO 11 speed shifter. Needed that extra high gear sometimes for steeper climbs. Been very happy with the set up. To reference Spinal Tap... Most people's gears only go to 10, mine go to 11.:thumbsup:

Also changed the chairing to an Absolute Black oval 28t, boost version. Very easy swap. No problems with shifting or chain line. No problem adjusting from round to oval. Feel like it's improved my climbing as well as traction with climbing.


----------



## makpak42 (Jul 4, 2016)

JScoot said:


> Hi I've been looking at the sergeant and comparing it to a steel jamis dragonslayer. Obviously I like how much lighter the sergeant is on paper, but I wonder about the old aluminum vs. steel conundrum. I'm in my 40's and been riding full suspension, do you sergeant riders find that the fat tire smooths out the rear of the bike so that the ride is not too harsh? Or do you still get bounced around like with other hardtails? Any feedback will be helpful, thanks.


You'll still get bounced on a hardtail. The plus tires won't replace a rear shock. It will help absorb some small roots and trail chatter. But when it comes to large roots or baby head rock gardens, you'll still need to raise off the seat or get "bounced".

The biggest benefit that I've found to plus tires is the added stability and traction in turns and climbs. Also it's rollover ability, keeps better momentum, doesn't get hung up on obstacles as much as those skinny little 2.25 tires.


----------



## Houblon mixte (May 21, 2017)

I've just registered to share my custom built Sergeant. I discovered the RSD brand and the Sergeant with this thread while searching for a frame to build my first mountain bike. Did my first ride today and I have to say, it was awesome! Need to fine tune some stuff, but overall, this will be the closest I'll get to own a monster truck!

Ps: it's like 99% finished on this pic.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Houblon mixte said:


> I've just registered to share my custom built Sergeant. I discovered the RSD brand and the Sergeant with this thread while searching for a frame to build my first mountain bike. Did my first ride today and I have to say, it was awesome! Need to fine tune some stuff, but overall, this will be the closest I'll get to own a monster truck!
> 
> Ps: it's like 99% finished on this pic.


Welcome to the Platoon mixte... bike looks good.


----------



## makpak42 (Jul 4, 2016)

Went tubeless about a week ago, definitely can tell a difference. Like a new pair of sneakers.... I can run faster and jump higher! Used my already seasoned Rocket Ron Lite skins with about 3oz of Orange seal. No leaks or seeping. While I was at it, I changed the black rim strip with some bling. Now the Sarge is prancing around the trails like some kind of show pony.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

makpak42 said:


> Went tubeless about a week ago, definitely can tell a difference. Like a new pair of sneakers.... I can run faster and jump higher! Used my already seasoned Rocket Ron Lite skins with about 3oz of Orange seal. No leaks or seeping. While I was at it, I changed the black rim strip with some bling. Now the Sarge is prancing around the trails like some kind of show pony.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! What did you do for a rim strip? I'm looking for a green rim strip similar to my green Race Face Chester pedals

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

MinesPunk said:


> Love it! What did you do for a rim strip? I'm looking for a green rim strip similar to my green Race Face Chester pedals
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


☝🏻What Punk said... what did you use for a rim strip? I've been wanting to do this as well, but I know getting the width of the strip just right makes a big difference tubeless setup with the mulefuts.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

makpak42 said:


> Went tubeless about a week ago, definitely can tell a difference. Like a new pair of sneakers.... I can run faster and jump higher! Used my already seasoned Rocket Ron Lite skins with about 3oz of Orange seal. No leaks or seeping. While I was at it, I changed the black rim strip with some bling. Now the Sarge is prancing around the trails like some kind of show pony.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard to beat the package Rocket Ron offers. Supple, voluminous, light weight, plenty of traction for the skilled rider in almost all conditions.


----------



## makpak42 (Jul 4, 2016)

MinesPunk said:


> Love it! What did you do for a rim strip? I'm looking for a green rim strip similar to my green Race Face Chester pedals
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thanks. I ordered the "Bling Strips" from fattystripper.com. (don't put a space between fatty and stripper, brings up search results you don't want to see, trust me :eekster. When ordering, provide wheelset model and size so he can cut them to size. It's essentially a reflective strip made by 3M. 
Also used Sun Ringle rim tape, tubeless valves and Orange Seal ordered from Tree Fort Bikes. 
Watched a couple "how to" videos and got to it.

It was difficult to get the Bling strip to lay flush to the rim. So I put the original black rim strip over the top to hold the Bling strip flush and in place. When I did that, because the black strip is so tight, it created a fold/ripple in the Bling strip. I used 2 plastic tire levers. I put them under the black rim strip and across the rim, like a bridge, about 6-7 inched apart. That created some space. So by sliding the levers along the rim I was able to manually work the ripple out and center the Bling strip in the rim along the way. The black rim strip held the Bling strip nice and snug to the rim. I also lined up the original valve hole in the black strip to the rim but you probably don't have to. 
I overlapped the Bling strip ends over the rim valve stem hole. Careful you don't have have a bling strip end showing in a rim hole.

Reapplied the rim tape, pulling it tight and worked it in. The rest was pretty easy. 
Probably had both wheels done in a little over an hour. Of course the second wheel went quicker than the first one.

As far as durability for the Bling strip, I don't know. Seems good but time will tell.

I know its more info than you asked for. Just wanted to express my experience with it, if it may help anyone. And fyi, I like bourbon :thumbsup:


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks! What 3.8 tire do you run? I realize that they aren't a drop in replacement for a 4.8 (or 2xl), but 3.8s have their place. Honestly, I stayed on a 3.8 this winter because I was lazy and didn't switch my rear tire.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> Shred, those are looking as fat as my minion FBF's which are labeled 3.8. We all know that Maxxis overstates sizes regularly tho.
> With the FBF's I run 6-7 front and 8-9 rear and they are da bomb! Heavy as hell but surprisingly, they roll very well.
> Crux is looking good on your bike. Might hafta source a pair of em.
> 
> Sarge got hold of my card and went berserk ordering brakes for himself and the Mayor. Guess he didn't wanna go down solo!


Thanks BR... I'm really, really digging the new tires. Having some minor issues with leaking sealant from the beads but the tires are very impressive, and I am equally impressed by the added volume, grip, and rolling speed. Really like the bite of the side knobs too, I'm able to tilt Sarge a bit more sideways into the turns without drifting much. They'll start to slip a bit when pushed real hard, but the outer side knobs bites in and holds a nice solid edge, and let's you hold your line instead of adjusting speed or your original line. I definitely recommend them. Amazing float/volume, much more traction and bite in the turns than the RR, roll real fast like the RR, not terribly heavy ~1075grams, and they are very supple. Also priced very well, tires came to $55 per tire shipped from Italy. Sarge is loving his new rubber 👌🏻👍🏻. How are the hopes working for you? They look mint, I'm sure the performance is primo too.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sarge is enjoying the "New Black" brakes. The nice thing is just a light tug on the lever yields results. If the brakes don't throw ya through the widshield, they don't work...

On to those Crux's, sounds like a fantastic find on those! The tread pattern appears to have a fast rolling center with an aggressive edge. Pfft! Now I might hafta order up a pair of em. :/

My RR's are the liteskin version to keep Sarge svelte. Started running em tubeless a few months ago when a friend recommended Orange Seal over Stan's.
I just cannot deal with the disastrous mess that Stan's makes of my tires. The other issue is the sealant would make tires feel like 2 ply DH tires with thornproof tubes. Not one issue with OS and tires are still supple and holding air well. Not one seep of fluid or sealant with OS. 

foto, I have the Maxxis FBF 3.8's. There's no comparison between the FBF's and say, Knard 26x3.8. Knard is way fatter than the FBF. The FBF's roll fast and all that and feel similar to a Larry with double deep treads. Float is nice and riding sand works well especially with low pressure for reasonable squish of the tires. Haven't tried em in snow yet but I imagine, I'll hafta use the wrinkle count method for air pressure.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

makpak42 said:


> I swapped out the 11-36 with a GX1150 10-42 cassette and GX derailleur. Required an XD driver for compatibility. Also upgraded to an XO 11 speed shifter. Needed that extra high gear sometimes for steeper climbs. Been very happy with the set up. To reference Spinal Tap... Most people's gears only go to 10, mine go to 11.:thumbsup:
> 
> Also changed the chairing to an Absolute Black oval 28t, boost version. Very easy swap. No problems with shifting or chain line. No problem adjusting from round to oval. Feel like it's improved my climbing as well as traction with climbing.
> 
> View attachment 1138346


Time for a strip of grip tape in lieu of the inner tube chain stay protection... Clear works well since it takes on the color of the frame.


----------



## makpak42 (Jul 4, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Time for a strip of grip tape in lieu of the inner tube chain stay protection... Clear works well since it takes on the color of the frame.


Ha ha! Yes, good catch, it's an inner tube. I like the idea of clear grip tape, I'll look into it. I know you have an eye for style, I've seen your bikes in this thread. Thanks for the suggestion.... Makin' the Sarge a purty boy :ihih:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Keepin Sarge bytchen is job one!!

Griptape tends to last the longest and look very thoughtfully done.








Here is one of my bikes with clear griptape on the chain stay. Just a clean durable and lasting method to doing protection on the cheap.


----------



## tantrum007 (May 4, 2017)

Stock 2016 Sergeant here. Just wondering if anyone has moved the sliders back to lengthen to wheelbase? Is that possible with the stock wheels and tires or will it mess up the chain? This is my first mountain bike.


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

tantrum007 said:


> Stock 2016 Sergeant here. Just wondering if anyone has moved the sliders back to lengthen to wheelbase? Is that possible with the stock wheels and tires or will it mess up the chain? This is my first mountain bike.


Very possible. Shouldn't mess anything up at all, just a longer wheelbase

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sknyboy (May 5, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> While I did look into 29+, I found that 27.5 is very nice in terms of keepin it playful while still having the rollover of tall wheels. I do run the 3.8's for the additional floatation although, they are in no way a replacement for real fat. (4.8)
> I use a 30x36-11 with no issues. 3.8 and flip the chainring and away ya go.


Agree completely, have a 29+, and while it has awesome rollover, for me 27.5x3.8 is the best all round. Currently using Hodag 3.8's and really like the profile on the 50mm rims, more rounded than the stock Chronis and lots of clearance. Have about 80km with them on and they make the Sergeant my favourite bike by far. Am really digging those Crux's Shredmaster has as well!















Cheers!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

tantrum007 said:


> Stock 2016 Sergeant here. Just wondering if anyone has moved the sliders back to lengthen to wheelbase? Is that possible with the stock wheels and tires or will it mess up the chain? This is my first mountain bike.


The only change will be front end load increase. Little less playful, perhaps.



sknyboy said:


> Agree completely, have a 29+, and while it has awesome rollover, for me 27.5x3.8 is the best all round. Currently using Hodag 3.8's and really like the profile on the 50mm rims, more rounded than the stock Chronis and lots of clearance. Have about 80km with them on and they make the Sergeant my favourite bike by far. Am really digging those Crux's Shredmaster has as well!
> 
> View attachment 1139081
> View attachment 1139082
> ...


Those are lookin good! Maxi+ indeed. I've been thinkin bout tryin a pair of Hodags to see if they would fit... Good stuff.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks sknyboy and banshee! Right now, from an armchair perspective, the Sargent is my top choice from a geometry and general use perspective. That said, I wish there was more frame bag space and having killed a couple aluminum frames over the years, I am distrustful of the material (and I would go full custom from Walt rather than ti). Otherwise it is really appealing.


----------



## triathloner (Apr 5, 2008)

So I got the Sarge on last Friday, looks great, built it up and the last thing I did was put the chain on and run through the gears. Lo and behold the freehub spins both ways. Defective from factory. I emailed Alex Friday night and Saturday morning I heard back from him. He forwarded my message to Sun Ringle, evidently they had a few problems with them and I'm waiting to hear back from them. I was going to pull the freehub off and just see if the pawls are frozen and maybe free them up myself and I can't figure out how to get it apart. different than I've done in the past. On a side note has anyone run 29+ on the Manitou fork that comes with the bike, looks like it might fit? Thanks


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

fotooutdoors said:


> Thanks sknyboy and banshee! Right now, from an armchair perspective, the Sargent is my top choice from a geometry and general use perspective. That said, I wish there was more frame bag space and having killed a couple aluminum frames over the years, I am distrustful of the material (and I would go full custom from Walt rather than ti). Otherwise it is really appealing.


I've changed my ways over the years. No longer am I riding with too much starch in my elbows and knees. Sarge will be plenty reliable although a Waltworks project is very attractive, indeed!



triathloner said:


> So I got the Sarge on last Friday, looks great, built it up and the last thing I did was put the chain on and run through the gears. Lo and behold the freehub spins both ways. Defective from factory. I emailed Alex Friday night and Saturday morning I heard back from him. He forwarded my message to Sun Ringle, evidently they had a few problems with them and I'm waiting to hear back from them. I was going to pull the freehub off and just see if the pawls are frozen and maybe free them up myself and I can't figure out how to get it apart. different than I've done in the past. On a side note has anyone run 29+ on the Manitou fork that comes with the bike, looks like it might fit? Thanks


Don't think a 29+ will work in the 27.5 fork. Manitou offers an alternate part # for that.
Alex will usually take very good care of warranty issues. Sorry to hear of the hub issue. Hope you get it sorted quickly.


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

What do you do on a family vacation while the kids sleep? Haul your fat ass dad bod up the abandoned ski slope and enjoy heading down. Honestly this is why I wouldn't mind a slacker head angle


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

I have not ridden since April (injury) but just wanted to give a shout out to Alex at RSD. My rear hub detonated back in April and damaged the freehub and hub shell. Alex had me hooked up with an entire new rear wheel within a week. Awesome customer service over at RSD and I even bought another RSD bike to ride while I recover because of it, a Catalyst 700+. Hopeful to get back on my Sergeant soon.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Bric, Alex takes good care of his clientele. How long ya gonna be down with the injury? Sounds like that is coming to a close for ya. Mend quickly!

MinesPunk!! Love the pic of your bike taking the easy way up! Looks like a fun time. Valhalla's calling my bikes! Worth the ticket price for a few good runs.

Triathloner, where's the customary ride report? Lookin forward to hearing of your adventures! 

Sarge now has a blue crankset and gave his original to the Wildcat. Now there are 2 b+ RSD's to play with. Both are very fun to ride and play with. Enjoying the hardtail with each ride. The wildcat is amazingly fun with a silky smooth suspension along with nice fat 3.0's to stick to the trail. Sarge 
is still on his tour of duty! Can't get enough of the rides these days. It's been hot lately so late evening and early morning rides are the thing as of
late.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

BansheeRune said:


> Bric, Alex takes good care of his clientele. How long ya gonna be down with the injury? Sounds like that is coming to a close for ya. Mend quickly!


Hopefully I'm well soon. Had a dislocated shoulder, three fractured vertebrae, and a hyperextended knee.

I live less than two hours from RSD's office and have often thought that next time I pass through the area I should stop in and say thanks with a Timmies gift card.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Holy smokes!!! Sarge beat your ass like red headed stepchild! Praying that you mend up well so you can go out and play with Sarge sooner than later. That's way heavy for anyone to endure.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

BansheeRune said:


> Holy smokes!!! Sarge beat your ass like red headed stepchild! Praying that you mend up well so you can go out and play with Sarge sooner than later. That's way heavy for anyone to endure.


Hahaha. The accident was unrelated to the Sarge. Thanks for the positive vibes.


----------



## triathloner (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, I didn't give a ride report because it's kind of the same as my Norco Torrent. My wife really liked the torrent and wanted it to become her bike. I really almost just bought another torrent, but I really like the sliding drops of the Sarge, which puts this bike over the top. I really like the bike and have upgraded the pedals, grips, and hoping to upgrade the Chronicles as they are not my favorite tire. But the bike rips, I ride in pretty hilly area so I am going to upgrade the cassette to one with a little bigger tooth count for the hills. I was unsure of the Manitou fork as Ive never had one, but I really like it. I am planning on building another wheel set for some 3.8's for a little winter riding. Now I kind of want a wilcat too ;-)


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

Quick question for everyone...what dropper posts are you running on the Sarge? My Crank Brothers dropper from 2009 finally **** the sheets so now I need a replacement. Would prefer to stay with external routing and something affordable since I still need some other upgrades. Thanks for the help.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

MinesPunk said:


> Quick question for everyone...what dropper posts are you running on the Sarge? My Crank Brothers dropper from 2009 finally **** the sheets so now I need a replacement. Would prefer to stay with external routing and something affordable since I still need some other upgrades. Thanks for the help.


Unfortuantely, I'm on the fence when it comes to droppers. Need to find one with absolutely no play in it. I'll check in with a few peeps I ride with to see what they are using and what they think of em.

Hmm, I might have an old hite rite spring that is hella lighter...


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> Unfortuantely, I'm on the fence when it comes to droppers. Need to find one with absolutely no play in it. I'll check in with a few peeps I ride with to see what they are using and what they think of em.
> 
> Hmm, I might have an old hite rite spring that is hella lighter...


Appreciate it. Leaning towards a Fox Transfer. More concerned with bulletproof reliability than anything else

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

MinesPunk said:


> Appreciate it. Leaning towards a Fox Transfer. More concerned with bulletproof reliability than anything else
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Slop free and reliable is job one when it comes to Sarge. Also thinking about weight to a lesser degree as well as how much I will use it. I generally have my seat down from the roadie position 99.99% of the time cause play is a full time requirement.


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

*Recent mods and pics...*

A few recent pics. I liked the Enve downhill bars so much I adopted an Enve shorty stem. Next to go is the dropper post. I don't feel I need it anymore and an Enve post is only 210 grams.

..New fork is on the way from Blacksheep bikes. I don't feel the need for any suspension anymore now that I'm 29 mid-fat. I will take a pic after it arrives and after installation.

Next in line will be custom wheelset...maybe next spring.


----------



## goose8 (Feb 24, 2007)

BansheeRune said:


> Unfortuantely, I'm on the fence when it comes to droppers. Need to find one with absolutely no play in it. I'll check in with a few peeps I ride with to see what they are using and what they think of em.


Check out 9point8.ca. I've been running their fall line and it's worlds better than every other post I've used (KS, Reverb, Thomson, etc.). Great customer service and you can even fine tune your drop height.

Looking for a large Sergeant if anyone knows of one that needs a good home... seems like it's either AL or ti on the website. Any stainless steel rigs out there?


----------



## phidauex (Apr 17, 2013)

Skrool said:


> ...I liked the Enve downhill bars so much I adopted an Enve shorty stem. Next to go is the dropper post. I don't feel I need it anymore and an Enve post is only 210 grams.
> 
> ..New fork is on the way from Blacksheep bikes. I don't feel the need for any suspension anymore now that I'm 29 mid-fat. I will take a pic after it arrives and after installation.


I think I saw your fork when I was at Blacksheep's shop the other day picking up some bars. James is a stand-up guy and I was really impressed with the work he was doing in there.

I'm honestly more surprised that you are considering dropping the dropper than I am that you'd switching to a rigid truss fork. After riding with a dropper for a while now, I keep wishing I had it on every one of my other bikes, including my commuter.


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

phidauex said:


> I think I saw your fork when I was at Blacksheep's shop the other day picking up some bars. James is a stand-up guy and I was really impressed with the work he was doing in there.
> 
> I'm honestly more surprised that you are considering dropping the dropper than I am that you'd switching to a rigid truss fork. After riding with a dropper for a while now, I keep wishing I had it on every one of my other bikes, including my commuter.


Hey Brother! That's cool you saw my fork at James shop! ...I'm jazzed for it to get here, been waiting for almost 2 months but it's done now. It would have been done sooner but I had to have James hold off on the specs so that I could finalize the numbers. ...I told James I'll be coming out there to seem him at his shop before I have him get started on a custom frame for me, but for now, the new Faith fork is going to be super sweet on the Sergeant!

Regarding the dropper : I really don't find that I need it very much. The way I ride the 29plus is very different than the way I ride any other bike. The increased roll-over of the 29plus setup grants so much stability up front that I don't seem to have to worry much about tucking my ass down as low as I seem to have to do on my other bikes. ...Sure I could use it more, like I used to when I first got it, but lately I just seem to enjoy riding the bike without having to touch anything. If I could actually get away with it, I try single speed setup, but I just know that it wouldn't end up being adequate for the trails and distance I tend to ride. Sooo----off it comes me thinks. Another pound of savings added to the 2.7 pound savings from the Faith fork.

I usually run 8 psi front and rear now on the trail, which grants me the exact amount of 'cush' that I desire, but with no more of the 'slop' and 'flex' of suspension. ...The 29plus has become the dream ride I have always wanted. ...No more bullshit with suspension maintenance and no more squirrely flex. All gone. ...The Sergeant geometry is incredibly matched to my exact body and style of riding. Truly, a great design and very good looking.

I find that the light wieght of my current setup makes a great deal of difference in how quickly I can ride uphill on technical singletrack...which is my favorite type of riding.

Next in line will be a quiet rear hub. ...I'm sick of the noise of today's hubs. Onyx now makes an alloy rear freehub-body that drops 80 grams from their othewise unacceptably heavy sprag clutch [silent] rear hubs, so I may go with an Onyx hub. ...Otherwise, I'll have to try to find something else that is quiet. ..Everyone always seems to be adamant on 'points of engagement', but for me, even my older shimano hubs from 20 years ago [which are nearly silent] seem to have ample engagement to suit my [actual] needs on the trail...and they roll noticeably better than any of the wheels I have with high-points-of-engagement.

If anyone has any input [from direct experience] on quiet boost hubs, by all means let me know. Much appreciated.

Faith fork from Blacksheep should be here today!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Onyx hubs on order. Performance is job one. Weight is not changing with the wheel build coming to the Wildcat. 
Sarge a Wildcat and a Mayor... Doesn't get better than that...Cause 3 RSD's are better than one!!
Back in the 90's there was a silent hub on the market. I'll look into it and see if they are still in mint.

On fatbike dot com there is a review of the Sergeant. On the climbing comments, I wholly disagree. After riding Sarge for more than a year and finding that climbs are simply amazing I think the test pilot is outta shape or inexperienced with off-road riding.

Good to see a post or 3 from ya Skrool...


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi...it's been a while, still rocking the Sarge, did a couple of upgrades, firstly I had installed my purple Hope V4's, went for one ride and decided that I didn't need that much brake on the Sarge so the bb7s went back on and I sold the Hopes. Used the funds to upgrade the pedals to Oneup aluminum flats, install an oval 34 tooth Oneup ring and got a set of Deity blacklabel bars with grips. The green parts went back onto the Mayor they were borrowed from and the new parts are grey, which I think looks quite sharp on the Sarge... a couple of pics...


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

BansheeRune said:


> Onyx hubs on order. Performance is job one. Weight is not changing with the wheel build coming to the Wildcat.
> Sarge a Wildcat and a Mayor... Doesn't get better than that...Cause 3 RSD's are better than one!!
> Back in the 90's there was a silent hub on the market. I'll look into it and see if they are still in mint.
> 
> ...


Might end up going with the silent Onyx. ...Just wish the hub wasn't literally over 1/2 a pound heavier than any other decent hub out there. From what I've heard though, they're bomb-proof and super fast rolling. With the XD alloy freehub body option you save about 45 grams, which brings it down a bit. Weight it weight and my favorite part of the ride is the climb...so it's a matter of utility and function for me. Half pound here, 1/4 pound there....it all adds up...and quick.

Read the Article you pointed out Brother, thanks : Great write up, minus the inaccurate comment on its climbing prowess.

Good to see so many people riding the Sergeant!

Mine is 'thee' most capable, fun bike I've ever owned.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Skrool, the Wildcat's knocking on Sarge's door! For the times when full squish is desirable, the Cat's awesome. Essentially, a full squish Sarge. 
Sarge has his bitchen wheels and now for the Cat to get his bitchen wheels...

Sarge has had a wonderful trip to Arizona back in January. The trail system right out the front door of Mom n Pop's place is a +bike habitat of epic proportion.
Sarge and the Mayor had daily rides that were just awesome to experience.

















Sarge has since had his brakes upgraded to Hope E3's in "New Black" (read orange)

Hey, how's that van project coming along?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Running a 36-11 Sram XG1099 with a short cage X2 rear derailleur has been very nice to keep Sarge's junk outta the dirt and debris. Range of gears is spot on with living in the high country. 
Hope E3's are amazing since braking is effortless and as I always say, if the brakes don't throw ya through the windshield, they don't work. The X2 Race brakes are now on the Wildcat and perform very well with 180mm rotors on both ends.
Brake performance was improved significantly after taking all three of the RSD's into surgery to face the brake bosses. Best tool investment ever. 
The other aspect is truing rotors to eliminate runout and permit the brakes to properly self adjust. No mushy lever and positive feel at any speed as well as on the backcountry speed runs.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

My headset keeps coming loose, so was tightening it up a little before each ride till I had the thought it might be the star-nut working its way out. After taking the top-cap off, sure enough it was almost to the top.
Easy enough to tap back in but should I be looking at a better solution to this problem.
Has anyone else had a problem with this star-nut.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Stem isn't tight enough on the steer.


----------



## Oldinsloe (Apr 12, 2015)

I had same problem. Torque was spot on with the stem bolts. It ended up being that the steerer was cut a couple mm too long. Ground off a few mm and it has stayed put ever since.


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

Windigo said:


> My headset keeps coming loose, so was tightening it up a little before each ride till I had the thought it might be the star-nut working its way out. After taking the top-cap off, sure enough it was almost to the top.
> Easy enough to tap back in but should I be looking at a better solution to this problem.
> Has anyone else had a problem with this star-nut.


Pretty sure I have the same thing going on. Medical issues have kept me off the bike for 9 weeks but I think my slipped disc is finally stable enough to get back on Sarge. Will check the star nut tonight

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

*New Faith Fork......*

Well here it is all mounted up. Fantastic riding fork. Exceptional build quality. Got two long rides on it thus far, and seem to favor 7psi front and rear with this fork. No more brake-induced flex up front. Bike is like a scalpel. Dropped two pounds as well.

I guestimated the specs for the geometry based on my own style of riding and it seems I nailed it for my needs....got lucky I guess. Alex was helpful in helping me to decide on the specs. Fork build specs : 510mm axle to crown / 52mm offset.









Will take better pics next time I'm out in the mountains...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Skrool, lookin good! glad the fork is everything you hoped it would be.

In the next couple weeks a pair of hand built wheels are coming to the Wildcat. Onyx hubs on order along with a fresh pair of Scraper rims to be prepped and mirror polished for that ever so fun hotrod appearance. Can't wait to sit down and lace em up! Something I love is the puzzle like process of lacing wheels. Green hubs with silver spokes and green spoke nipples to go with the green mountain eater.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

Starnut was no good, it was slipping even as I tightened the headset. 
Put a bigger spacer on-top and it came out with no effort. Bottom portion of the starnut was bent over on one side but strait on the other, so assume that was the problem.
Going to look for a Fork expander\compression plug to replace it.


----------



## Tuckersdad (Jan 19, 2011)

Skrool, look into Project 321, they have some slick silent hubs...

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SpecialK (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey RSD enthusiasts. I have been thinking about pulling the trigger on a new 2017 RSD Sergeant but I was hoping this group could help me with a few of my concerns. I love the spec of the 2017 but I am a bit concerned about the geometry the head angle is very slack for a hardtail at 66.5 degrees. Has anyone had issues with this when climbing. I have had some very slack bikes before and found that while they descend great, they tend to wallow on climbs with the front end wandering quite a bit. Is that true on the 2017 Sergeant?

I was also wondering what the 2017 weighs? I'm thinking with dropper post set up tubeless. Does anyone have any numbers? 

Just wondering before I make the jump in to Sergeant-land.


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

SpecialK said:


> Hey RSD enthusiasts. I have been thinking about pulling the trigger on a new 2017 RSD Sergeant but I was hoping this group could help me with a few of my concerns. I love the spec of the 2017 but I am a bit concerned about the geometry the head angle is very slack for a hardtail at 66.5 degrees. Has anyone had issues with this when climbing. I have had some very slack bikes before and found that while they descend great, they tend to wallow on climbs with the front end wandering quite a bit. Is that true on the 2017 Sergeant?
> 
> I was also wondering what the 2017 weighs? I'm thinking with dropper post set up tubeless. Does anyone have any numbers?
> 
> Just wondering before I make the jump in to Sergeant-land.


I have a 2016 with the steeper head tube. Given that it is a hard tail I would rather have the slacker head angle. If it's 66 degrees before you sit on it it will be roughly 68 degrees when it is compressed with your weight by 20% travel

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

SpecialK said:


> Hey RSD enthusiasts. I have been thinking about pulling the trigger on a new 2017 RSD Sergeant but I was hoping this group could help me with a few of my concerns. I love the spec of the 2017 but I am a bit concerned about the geometry the head angle is very slack for a hardtail at 66.5 degrees. Has anyone had issues with this when climbing. I have had some very slack bikes before and found that while they descend great, they tend to wallow on climbs with the front end wandering quite a bit. Is that true on the 2017 Sergeant?
> 
> I was also wondering what the 2017 weighs? I'm thinking with dropper post set up tubeless. Does anyone have any numbers?
> 
> Just wondering before I make the jump in to Sergeant-land.


I'll say it like I always do... Sarge climbs like he's on level ground. Ascents feel far less daunting than any other bike I've tried in the 
+ arena. Now that I have a Wildcat as well, Sarge still gets out just as much cause the HT is just as fun to play with as the full squish.
I have no regrets on either of em.

There was a review on fat-bike dot com that was way off the mark in terms of the Sergeant's ability to ascend with authority. I also find this skinny tire bikes are in the way on the majority of my rides. The fatness of 3.0's makes everything awesome cause the tires feel so damn good. The geometry of the frame is more than just another commuter with oversized tires. It's an outright excellent performer that I can piss off roadies with or hit the dirt and raise hell with. The only improvement to Sarge would be a fully custom frame that I do the CAD drawing of and hand off to John Hargedon for fabrication, period.

Send Alex a message and he'll take very good care of ya. Warranty is excellent with RSD. So relax, make it happen and in a few days FedUp will bring a box with a bike stuffed inside! Shipping is included in the purchase price. No surprise additional fees... Doesn't get better than that now, does it?


----------



## SpecialK (Feb 23, 2005)

MinesPunk said:


> I have a 2016 with the steeper head tube. Given that it is a hard tail I would rather have the slacker head angle. If it's 66 degrees before you sit on it it will be roughly 68 degrees when it is compressed with your weight by 20% travel
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Good point on slack angle of a hardtail. I've been looking around and a number of hardtail dare going as slack as 65 degrees. Wow


----------



## SpecialK (Feb 23, 2005)

Anyone have a weight on their 2017 Sergeant? Just curious more than anything.


----------



## triathloner (Apr 5, 2008)

Mine was just a hair over 29lbs. A little less after I went tubeless but I didn't weigh it after that. Love the bike, spent 3 hours on it yesterday.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

triathloner said:


> Mine was just a hair over 29lbs. A little less after I went tubeless but I didn't weigh it after that. Love the bike, spent 3 hours on it yesterday.


Sarge had the opportunity to go to Jenny Craig and lose a bit of weight. He's 27 #'s and as fun as it gets. 
When I ordered the Wildcat, Alex said Sarge might not get out much. That has not been the case. Sarge is too fun to pass up.
Three RSD's trump one!


----------



## shipdog (Jan 2, 2015)

My rigid Sergeant build is a trail slayer


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The sergeant is that way. Rigid, squish in the front as long as the axle/crown length is right, they keek arse!


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop01 (Nov 29, 2015)

Anyone put 29ers on this? Thoughts? 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Fuzzy Dunlop01 said:


> Anyone put 29ers on this? Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Skrool is running his Ti Sergeant with 29+


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop01 (Nov 29, 2015)

Diff geo on that tho , right? I just keep denting my rear rim w the B+ run at mid pressure 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Very slight difference in geo.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

sknyboy said:


> Currently using Hodag 3.8's and really like the profile on the 50mm rims, more rounded than the stock Chronis and lots of clearance.
> 
> View attachment 1139081
> View attachment 1139082
> ...


Any chance of pics of the fork clearance with the Hodag on 50?


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

I would be more worried about rubbing in the rear.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Windigo said:


> I would be more worried about rubbing in the rear.


I don't, since it works very well. The Maxxis FBF/FBR are narrow compared to most others. The Hodag is a good fit as well.
Sarge has excellent clearance for such endeavors as running 3.8's.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

So post a picture of your bike with 3.8's


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Show me yours!! lol









Here is a shot of the FBF in the front end. As you can see, there is loads of clearance and just as much in the rear.
If I let all the air out of em, they might flop about enough to rub.
Yes, the slider dropout is slammed all the way back.

Rail trails with 8r, 6f and they are awesome.

Now I wanna get a pair of Hodags to give a go and see which I like better. I've ridden em on 80's and think they might be amazing on 50's.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

I said the rear of the bike, I have already stated on this forum that it fits well in the fork.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The rear is the same as the fork in terms of clearance. (within 2mm) I cannot find the image of the rear so the next time I do the marathon tire change over I'll take another pic. Tubeless is a pita for tire changes, indeed. Might simplify by going back to 26x2.7 SL tubes to make tire changes a 5 minute ordeal instead of a production.

My pair of FBF's are pre production demo tires with a plain wrap label. Had the opportunity to ride em last summer and through winter. 
They work purdy well at low pressure in the snow but are in no way a replacement for the Mayor's 4.8's.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

3.8's rubbed the paint off down to the aluminum on my chainstays so I would not recommend having them on for long, or you will start cutting into the aluminum.


----------



## sknyboy (May 5, 2017)

nitrousjunky said:


> Any chance of pics of the fork clearance with the Hodag on 50?


Hi nitrous,

No pics right now as I have the Maxis' back on for the dry conditions. Hodags clear front and rear no problem, just run the rear sliders back. Might be an issue if you are going single speed and need to move the rear wheel forward to adjust the chain. Love the 3.8's when the trails tack up. Only problem I found was getting a pair at a decent price in Canada.

Cheers.


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

Anyone running a dropper on the 2016 Size Large? Not sure if I should go 125mm or 150mm. Traveling this week and away from the bike, shop near my hotel is doing a one day sale and offering Fox Transfer for $225. Recommendations are appreciated 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## K3N (Aug 23, 2010)

Anyone have their Sarge set up single speed? 

I really like the possibility of some Bfat tires for winter time here in the PNW and perhaps some 29s set up SS for summer.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I know there are a few peeps that have done the SS thing with their Sergeant. Where I live and ride is mountainous and I'm liking the gears to keep on pedaling. 

With the slider dropouts, SS is very viable. 

And BfAt, can't beat it. I'm not subscribed to the 2.6 movement cause I bought a +bike and wanna keep it + with 3.0's.


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop01 (Nov 29, 2015)

Mine is B+ and single. Think this pic is 2.8 Rangers bit ive since switched to an ikon/rekon setup.









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Fuzzy, that Sergeant is looking good! 
I've considered SS on mine but am reserved cause everything is an incline here.


In other news...
I bought a pair of 45Nrth Wrathchild 3.0's thinking they would be a very nice tire with the ability to be studded for winter. The stud pockets are very nice and there are loads of em. The tire is reasonably light and rolls exceptionally well. Tread compound is sticky enough to offer nice traction.
The end result of size and volume... I'd class em as somewhere between 2.6 and 2.8. This has me wondering if they were made by Maxxis for 45Nrth!.
Are they a good tire, yes, indeed. Ride quality is good. They do require 2-3 psi more than my Schwalbe's. They did feel a lil soft at 12 psi but performed very well and didn't feel slow or sluggish. They just roll along nicely.


I do have great appreciation for the fatness of my Schwalbe Rocket Ron and Nobby Nic 3.0 tires. The volume of a 3.0 is awesome and the reason I went + in the first place.


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

Anyone riding a 2017 XXL? I'm 6'1.5" with the 2017 XL, and I think it might be a little on the short side for me. My saddle is all the way back on the rails. I have a 50mm stem, and I've ordered a 60mm to see if that helps.


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop01 (Nov 29, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> Fuzzy, that Sergeant is looking good!
> I've considered SS on mine but am reserved cause everything is an incline here.
> 
> In other news...
> ...


I average 13 miles and 2k ft of vertical per ride. The SS works great for that. If i was in the 3-4k range and 20+ id probably want the gears.

Here in LA most of the climbs are long fire roads or double track, nothing too technical on the way up. Rarely will you find 2way traffic in the santa monicas as the fun downhills are unrideable in the opposite direction. Grind up fly down loops mostly.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop01 (Nov 29, 2015)

And thanks! The bike ****in rocks!

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## sknyboy (May 5, 2017)

K3N said:


> Anyone have their Sarge set up single speed?
> 
> I really like the possibility of some Bfat tires for winter time here in the PNW and perhaps some 29s set up SS for summer.


Using a 17t rear cog with the stock tires, works great for the trails here!

Cheers.


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

Guyechka said:


> Anyone riding a 2017 XXL? I'm 6'1.5" with the 2017 XL, and I think it might be a little on the short side for me. My saddle is all the way back on the rails. I have a 50mm stem, and I've ordered a 60mm to see if that helps.


You must have a real long torso. I'm the same height and ride a 2016 L Sergeant. If you arms are the issue get the longer stem and go for the widest bars you can tolerate

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

I have a 33" pants inseam, so I do have a longish torso. The thing is, I've been riding an XL Niner Ros 9 for the last couple of seasons. Niner says the XL is for people 6'3" and taller. I'm perfectly comfortable on it. I keep taking measurements to compare the two, and it seems like they are close, but I still feel like I'm hovering over the front end. I use an 800mm handlebar with a 50mm stem now, but I'm going to try a 60mm stem. Any longer, and I think I really ought to be looking at switching to the XXL frame.


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

MinesPunk said:


> You must have a real long torso. I'm the same height and ride a 2016 L Sergeant. If you arms are the issue get the longer stem and go for the widest bars you can tolerate
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


double post


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

Guyechka said:


> I have a 33" pants inseam, so I do have a longish torso. The thing is, I've been riding an XL Niner Ros 9 for the last couple of seasons. Niner says the XL is for people 6'3" and taller. I'm perfectly comfortable on it. I keep taking measurements to compare the two, and it seems like they are close, but I still feel like I'm hovering over the front end. I use an 800mm handlebar with a 50mm stem now, but I'm going to try a 60mm stem. Any longer, and I think I really ought to be looking at switching to the XXL frame.


Wow, you and I have very similar sizes, my inseam is 34.5" so not significantly longer than yours. I guess we all just feel different levels of comfort. I also have a very stiff body and back so too much stretch for me is very painful, probably why I'm comfortable on the L size

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

MinesPunk said:


> Wow, you and I have very similar sizes, my inseam is 34.5" so not significantly longer than yours. I guess we all just feel different levels of comfort. I also have a very stiff body and back so too much stretch for me is very painful, probably why I'm comfortable on the L size
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


And I've broken my back twice, so go figure! I did order over the phone and talked with Alex about it. He actually said that, since I like to be stretched out, he would recommend the XL. He was very nice, and I didn't have the heart to tell him it wasn't a question of L or XL but a question of XL or XXL. I'll give the new stem a shot. I'm really hoping they have a blow out of 2017 frames like they did with last year's frame. If they do, then I can experiment relatively cheaply.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Fuzzy Dunlop01 said:


> I average 13 miles and 2k ft of vertical per ride. The SS works great for that. If i was in the 3-4k range and 20+ id probably want the gears.
> 
> Here in LA most of the climbs are long fire roads or double track, nothing too technical on the way up. Rarely will you find 2way traffic in the santa monicas as the fun downhills are unrideable in the opposite direction. Grind up fly down loops mostly.
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Rocky Mountains here. 3-5k elevation gains are plentiful. I grew up out there in LA. Rode Reseda to the Sea several times a week. La Tuna Canyon was another epic make a turn to change it up place as well. Now that there's a Wildcat in the collective, Sarge is finding out that his job is every bit secure!

When StokliBoy has the SS only party at the Castle (His property on a mountainside) Sarge will hafta surrender the gears for the day! Any excuse to party and ride bikes on private reserve singletrack is worth pissing Sarge off!

Guyechka, I can pass a hooter across the room without leaving the recliner! I would love another custom frame involving the top tube/down tube for a large combined with an 18" seat tube and I call it a size "Marge". 
DO play with stem length to give a lil more stretch room...


----------



## K3N (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice. This bike is excactly what I been lookin for. This thread has sold me on it! Too bad I gotta save a few more bucks before I get to join the club.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

K3N said:


> Nice. This bike is excactly what I been lookin for. This thread has sold me on it! Too bad I gotta save a few more bucks before I get to join the club.


Hafta say, when you do get a sergeant between your legs, you're in for a very pleasant surprise at how well mannered they are on trails and just about everywhere. Climbing seems like it's far less daunting than with other bikes. Playful, can you say playful? Cause Sarge is very playful, indeed. Confidence inspiring in so many ways. And the price point is very good. 
When I had the opportunity to snatch Sarge, I wasn't quite ready to buy a bike but that week long test ride threw that right out the window.

It was like the old public service announcements...
"First hit's free" and "Wanna fly, kid, ya gotta buy, kid"

Go figure! And Sarge is very good at shopping for bitchen bike stuff cause he knows I'ma sucker for a damn great bike! 
Unfortunately, he's informed the Wildcat on how to get bitchen bike parts too. :/ Wheel project on tap!
Green Onyx hubs in hand, stainless spokes in hand, Scraper i45's in hand. Prep rims for mirror polish and lace em up! Yay!
Wildcat's gonna look fvckin bitchen and ride even bettuh! Hmmm, silence while coasting is golden, or sampan like that.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Wondering what a 2017 Raw Alu Sarge weighs approximately?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

chelboed said:


> Wondering what a 2017 Raw Alu Sarge weighs approximately?


The unit of measure for the differences is milligrams. Talk Ti and there is a viable difference.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> The unit of measure for the differences is milligrams. Talk Ti and there is a viable difference.


The difference between ?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Painted vs. raw aluminum frame weight.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

I just wanted to know the total weight of an Alu Sarge. I don't care if it has paint or raw. I don't know why I specified raw. Probably because I like it so much.


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

chelboed said:


> I just wanted to know the total weight of an Alu Sarge. I don't care if it has paint or raw. I don't know why I specified raw. Probably because I like it so much.


4 lbs 11 ounces for the medium according to the site, so a few more ounces for the L. However, I think you have the wrong idea about the raw frame. Those frames are not raw. They are clear coated.


----------



## goose8 (Feb 24, 2007)

Can anyone confirm that the stock hub on a sergeant uses a standard shimano driver? Thanks in advance!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

SunRingle SRC hubs can be setup with a shimano style driver or XD.
My hub is indeed a shimano style driver.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

BansheeRune said:


> Fuzzy, that Sergeant is looking good!
> I've considered SS on mine but am reserved cause everything is an incline here.
> 
> In other news...
> ...


I am totally on the same page with the Wrathchild, I have been eyeballing the preorder for the full studded version, it seems like a no brainer to run the mayor and sarge all winter, mayor in the deep stuff and sarge with studs on the icy days. do you have any pictures of the Sarge with the wrathchilds installed? clearance pictures too?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Trials, the clearance is overwhelming since the 3.0's are more like a 2.6/7.
They are very undersized, unfortunately. Guess 45Nrth didn't get the memo that these are sposta be +tires. 
Perhaps it's so they can be fitted to non +bikes. For heavens sake, they need to bring em out in a real 3.0 and cut the BS.

On the studded side, I'm on the fence with studding em although, I might go for it now that I scored a pair of snakeskinless Nobby Nic 3.0's offa eBay.
They feel so much lighter and overall better than the snakeskin version.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

BansheeRune said:


> Trials, the clearance is overwhelming since the 3.0's are more like a 2.6/7.
> They are very undersized, unfortunately. Guess 45Nrth didn't get the memo that these are sposta be +tires.
> Perhaps it's so they can be fitted to non +bikes. For heavens sake, they need to bring em out in a real 3.0 and cut the BS.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Info Banshee, although that's a bit of a let down on the actual width of the wrathchilds, I was thinking it would be nice to have a bit of float and studs to make the sarge into a winter trail shredder as the trails i ride regular end up pretty icy throughout the winter. There isn't really any other choice for studded b+ tires other than the cake eater but I am wary of putting out that kind of cash on a tire company I hadn't herd of before this year.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I can relate. Hodag 27.5x3.8's are promising as an alternative although I don't think I would stud em. 
If Schwalbe brings out a 3.0 winter tire it would be awesome. They do offer winter studded tires but they are narrow tires. :/


----------



## tantrum007 (May 4, 2017)

Anyone running these single speed yet?


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop01 (Nov 29, 2015)

tantrum007 said:


> Anyone running these single speed yet?


Mine has never seen gears









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## tantrum007 (May 4, 2017)

Fuzzy Dunlop01 said:


> Mine has never seen gears
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it your only bike? Or would that be madness?


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop01 (Nov 29, 2015)

tantrum007 said:


> Is it your only bike? Or would that be madness?


Its my only MTB. I have a fixie that i ride to gym occasionally

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

With slider dropouts, it's an excellent rig for SS.


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop01 (Nov 29, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> With slider dropouts, it's an excellent rig for SS.


I will add that I've not had any issue with the sliders moving. My El Mariachi swingers needed to be reset every 10 rides or so.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Fuzzy Dunlop01 said:


> I will add that I've not had any issue with the sliders moving. My El Mariachi swingers needed to be reset every 10 rides or so.
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Sarge FTW!! THe sliders do have adjuster bolts that assist with keeping adjustment set. They should be checked from time to time to make certain the jam nut is no loosening up.


----------



## goose8 (Feb 24, 2007)

Howdy y'all. Been reading and watching this forum for a while now, figured it was time to add my two cents. I picked up one of RSD's demo Sarge's a week or two ago. Still in the early stages of getting it set up, but I'm thrilled about the way it rides. First, some pictures.








You can't really tell, but it's snowing in this picture from Monday.








Shitty lighting and a nice view.

Thoughts: it's not nearly as harsh as I thought it might be after looking at the beefy aluminum frame. Rides much more compliantly than it looks like it would, but when you put the power down there's no flex that I could feel. Not sure what that reviewer was on when he criticized its climbing ability- this thing flies uphill. The remarkable thing is how smooth it feels over chatter though, the ride is really nice.

I blew the freehub body on my first ride- looks like it had a manufacturing defect. So I'm running a spare 29" wheel for now until the stock wheel is back in action (Sunringle is taking care of it). It's ok like this, but I really prefer the 27.5+. Hodags will be going on relatively soon since the snow has already started flying.

Questions: How have folks found the Magnum Comp? I'm not getting full travel. I'm right around the 220 lb. mark with gear, and even after dropping the air pressure to 55 psi I'm still only getting about 65% travel. Sag is set at 30%. Ideas?

Thanks to all for posting their experiences here and helping spread the word about this awesome bike!


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

goose8 said:


> Howdy y'all. Been reading and watching this forum for a while now, figured it was time to add my two cents. I picked up one of RSD's demo Sarge's a week or two ago. Still in the early stages of getting it set up, but I'm thrilled about the way it rides. First, some pictures.
> 
> View attachment 1163021
> 
> ...


I've got the same weight and fork ad you, I get full travel out of it. You may need to pull all the air out, mess with the dials and start from scratch. Worked on am old fox fork I had. Good luck

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## goose8 (Feb 24, 2007)

Cool, I'll give that a shot. Thanks! What air pressure do you usually run?



MinesPunk said:


> I've got the same weight and fork ad you, I get full travel out of it. You may need to pull all the air out, mess with the dials and start from scratch. Worked on am old fox fork I had. Good luck
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Goose, firstly, welcome to the Sarge brigade! 

On the fork, let all the air out, invert the bike and cycle the fork a couple times, air it up and give it a go.
As for that reviewer, just a Betty Ford resident that didn't know which end the handlebars are on. 

The Mayor was caught doing the snow dance the other day. That accounts for the snow in the pic.


----------



## goose8 (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome BansheeRune! I just cycled the fork as you suggested. I'll see how it rides tomorrow. Also installed the hodags, which rub on the chain when I'm in the largest cog. I moved one of the smaller cogs inboard to address it- seems to be working for now. The wheel is reasonably true and the front chainring is already flipped so that the offset is away from the bb. I like the feel of this setup in my driveway, can't wait to try it out on the trails.

I have a follow-up question, but it's actually about the wildcat, which some of you seem to have experience with. One of the reviews I read said that it doesn't handle tight singletrack well- does that sound accurate to you? The price is incredibly attractive... I'm on a Canfield Riot right now. Just unsure if the Wildcat would be a reasonable replacement- I ride tight NE singletrack with steep climbs and lots of rocks. I was looking at GG's The Smash, but it's way more expensive. I love that it's made stateside though. Lots to think about! Cheers!



BansheeRune said:


> On the fork, let all the air out, invert the bike and cycle the fork a couple times, air it up and give it a go.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Goose, there's a reason we call it the Rocky Mountains! I live the Wildcat for the handling and performance. 
I've seen reviews of both the Sergeant and Wildcat that are off base on so many levels that credibility is out the window.

On the Cat! The suspension was a whole 5 minutes to tweak in. With the rear being 120mm and front being 150, I have no issue whatsoever with it.
Tires being 3.0 is prolly a contribution to it with the high volume, low pressure taken into account. Tight singletrack is incredible. Getting trialsy with a full squish is a little more effort than a rigid, regardless of make and model but it's hella fun. The big fat tires with moderate pressures will hold onto an obstacle with amazing grip. Ya might see the front tire sponge out some from time to time but that is necessary for the massive holding power that a 3.0 has to offer. Sarge is a large and the Cat is a medium. Plenty flickable and still long enough to have the feel I find necessary for play time.

Guerilla Gravity offers a very nice product, indeed. RSD is designed in Canadia and manufactured in Taiwan. This makes them affordable and the quality does not suffer in the least. Shipping is covered in the sale price with RSD, so no surprise price hike in the transaction. Less than a week to get an illegal alien shipped into the states from our neighbor to the north, eh!


----------



## goose8 (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks again for another thorough reply! Very helpful. The hodags went on today, but I'm having some issues with rubbing on the chainstays when I make hard turns. Alex is helping me sort some things out, I'll report back soon.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Alex has been great for that.
I too had minor interference with my 3.8's. I don't air em more than 10 psi cause they are velcro on dirt and have plenty of air to not rim out. 
I am a bean pole tho. 3.0's are usually 10f 12r and only occasionally up to 15 max.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> Alex has been great for that.
> I too had minor interference with my 3.8's. I don't air em more than 10 psi cause they are velcro on dirt and have plenty of air to not rim out.
> I am a bean pole tho. 3.0's are usually 10f 12r and only occasionally up to 15 max.


hi bean pole...:cornut:


----------



## goose8 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ok, that's interesting. Alex said the sergeant was designed around Maxxis 3.8's, which seem to be a little bit narrower than hodag 3.8's. Can anyone confirm this? I'm getting rubbing on both chainstays and also making contact with the chain (chainring is already flipped).

I'm far from beanpole- probably the other end of the spectrum. I haven't dialed my pressures with the 3" tires yet, but I suspect somewhere around 14f and 16r.


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

Anyone here running an external Fox Transfer post with a Wolftooth ReMote? Can get the post to drop but the lever does not spring back and the post rises straight back up with no weight on it. 99% sure I'm being a total dumbass. Pics are how it is currently setup causing the issue. Thanks for the help









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## goose8 (Feb 24, 2007)

No idea about the dropper, but that stinks. Hope you get it sorted out.

I got my tire issue sorted, or so it seems. Switched to a 3.8 minion DHR and the shop also tightened up my spokes considerably. Between those two things the wheel isn't rubbing any more, but the chain seems to be bouncing around quite a bit. Has anyone used a chainguide on their Sarge? I ordered a Gnarwolf guide based on Alex's recommendation, but it turns out that the ISCG tabs aren't right. They were supposed to be the ISCG 05 but they're actually the older version. Suggestions? I'll probably go with the trusty AMg unless others have a better idea.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

MinesPunk, check the cable tension. It might be holding the valve open slightly, allowing the post to rise.

Goose, I have no need for a chain guide. I have a type II RD that resolves the issue before it occurs. Try running the "B" bolt in to increase the spring tension of the RD. That is the lil screw on the back end of the RD pivot. On my 4X bike I have an E13 form many years ago. It has the "Nard guard" to protect the chainring and guide assembly from bottom outs on obstacles. E13 referred to these as a "Taco". Kinda kewl lexan plate that's 1/2" thick that hangs below the BB and such.

Blue +bikes are the best kind!


----------



## goose8 (Feb 24, 2007)

BansheeRune-
Good call about the B screw- I'll check that first thing. Can't believe I didn't think of that earlier. I thought it was odd to have that much noise with a hardtail and wondered how others were handling it! It is a clutched rear derailleur, btw.

I've run the MRP AMg guide for years with great results. It's got the same sort of taco setup you described with your E13 along with an upper guide. Hoping to run a small enough chainring that it's not needed- maybe a 26t.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Goose, with a narrow/wide chainring and clutched RD there should be gobs of tension on the chain to negate the need for a guide. I have zero chainslap on any of my RSD's. Swing the cage forward to check the tension. It should be loads tighter than a traditional RD.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

my 2016 came with a non clutch X9 on the rear, I swapped it out for the clutched version. I have about 1500km on the Sarge to date and I can only recal losing a chain once and at the time I was not riding the bike as it is intended to be ridden lol. I have a bit of chain slap on rocky/ rooty trails depending on what gear I am in but I am also running a longer chain to accomodate the wide range cassette I'm running.I have a little strip of velcro on the chainstay and it take away most of that chain slap sound. 

Other interesting news I just came across today is that Shcwalbe is making an ice spiker in 27.5 x2.6, I wonder how the width would stack up beside the wrathchild...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Trials, Sarge has been very good at not loosing his chain so far. Can't say I've observed any chainslap thus far. The "b" bolt is in 60% for the additional tension to keep chainslap at bay. 

When they grow a pair and make em in a 3.0 I'll hafta think bout it. The 45Nrth is a disappointment with it being far less than the labeled "3.0".
I will say that the Wrathchild 3.0 is supple and rides nice however, needs to be 75mm at the least.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a set of studded wrathchilds on hold at the shop for me ....I'm not going to lie originally I was pretty excited that they were bringing out a 3 inch B+ studded tire so hearing about the actual dimentions is a big dissapointment. I almost killed myself yesterday riding the Chronicles in the snow and ice and for lack of any other real option I'm going to be running the wrathchilds on the sarge .. well its gotta be better than my first winter bike running 2.1 ice spikers!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Since I own a pair of the Wrathchild's, I'll be riding em, lest I'm going in real Rocky Mountain snow. There the Nobby Nic 3.0's will serve well with 8 psi.

Gotta say, I can't possibly go all winter without playing with Sarge cause he's so much fun! 

I think the Wrathchild should be fine although, I really want 3.0 sized air volume cause Sarge is a +bike! Likely gonna order up a pair of Hodags and see how they do in snow at squishy pressure. 

+ trumps 2.1. It's comparable to having the left and right bower in your hand!


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

My thoughts exactly, the Sarge is too much fun to hang up for the winter, at this point it's hard to tell if the Mayor or the Sarge will get ridden the most this year, if theres fresh snow and I want to float its gotta be the Mayor and if theres ice it will be the studded Sarge...maybe some bigger shoes to get more float for the Mayor are in order...


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

MinesPunk said:


> Anyone here running an external Fox Transfer post with a Wolftooth ReMote? Can get the post to drop but the lever does not spring back and the post rises straight back up with no weight on it. 99% sure I'm being a total dumbass. Pics are how it is currently setup causing the issue. Thanks for the help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you tried releasing the cable from the Wolftooth remote, just pulling the cable with some pliers and see if it returns. The pulley on the post houses the spring for cable return, if the cable doesnt return without the remote, then I would start at the pulley wheel or look at housing (maybe a kink or crush), also if your removed the pulley to reposition make sure it was installed correctly.

If the cable does return, then there is something amiss with the remote.

Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

trials4evr said:


> My thoughts exactly, the Sarge is too much fun to hang up for the winter, at this point it's hard to tell if the Mayor or the Sarge will get ridden the most this year, if theres fresh snow and I want to float its gotta be the Mayor and if theres ice it will be the studded Sarge...maybe some bigger shoes to get more float for the Mayor are in order...


Sarge has a couple pair of tires to wear at the moment. I think a pair of Hodag 3.8's might just work well for moderate conditions so he's in the game. The Mayor... The Mayor has a pair of Surly Bud/Lou that are awesome for snow and work very well with very low pressure. So far, they have held up to the test of many seasons of riding at 4 psi or less all winter. No issues with sidewall damage from wrinkle riding as much as they have.

Getting Sarge into a pair of moderately fat tires for the winter is on my list of things to do this season. I do have a par of Maxxis FBF's in 3.8 that work kinda well in snow. Hanging Sarge up for the winter is outta the question, indeed! I enjoy the ride qualities too much for that. Perhaps the Nobby Nic 3.0's I scored offa eBay will work good for town rides in fresh snow. Then the 45Nrth 3.0's need a set of studs stuffed in the little pockets so I can play when there's ice present. Too bad they aren't a bit fatter tho.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

From the ride home...






things are icy...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Doh!! 

I do have the original pair of Chrony's that Sarge came with hangin round. Not fond of em at all. :/

I see there are some fatbikes in your town doing the snow dance regularly.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Yup the mayor is sick of watching the sarge have all the fun I'm sure.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

trials4evr said:


> Yup the mayor is sick of watching the sarge have all the fun I'm sure.


Fatass was out getting trialsy today, as a matter of fact! With three RSD's in the collective, there is lotsa fun to be had. With the addition of the Wildcat to my collection, Sarge is still gainfully employed as a hard tail fun factory. I love that bike far too much to not grab the lil fellow and go out and play with him!


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

Well I figured out at least half of the issue. Housing I was sent is for gears but the cable was for brakes. Picked up a new gear cable and put it in, works pretty well. The issue I still have is that if I push the lever farther than 50% down it sticks, I think this is more due to issues with the housing than the lever or post. I'm going to remove the housing tonight or tomorrow and really square up the ends. This should be a lesson to myself to not rush through these things in excitement of new toys.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

MinesPunk said:


> Well I figured out at least half of the issue. Housing I was sent is for gears but the cable was for brakes. Picked up a new gear cable and put it in, works pretty well. The issue I still have is that if I push the lever farther than 50% down it sticks, I think this is more due to issues with the housing than the lever or post. I'm going to remove the housing tonight or tomorrow and really square up the ends. This should be a lesson to myself to not rush through these things in excitement of new toys.


Square ends on the housing of any cable is paramount. From there, a call to the manufacturer might be in order to get your head wrapped around dialing it in.

Lol, I get to dial in a fresh mayor for a friend tonite. He's a jonesin reaaalll bad so I gotta do the deed.


----------



## Chefandy (Nov 11, 2017)

I just ordered an alum. Sergeant and am getting real excited. I bought the raw colored version. Can anybody post a close photo of what it looks like and if anybody has any opinions I would love to hear them. Thanks


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

While I don't have the raw frame, I do have the blue one. All I can say is that you are in for a very pleasant surprise at what a fine ride the Sergeant offers! When it comes to adding all the trinkets, you have no limit on color choices. As you may have seen pix of my Sergeant, he's well appointed with loads of color cause color is bytchen! Polished out WTB Scraper i45's make for great contrast where black rims disappear in tires to go unseen. Guess a pair of Onza Canis 2.85's in tan wall would look bytchen on black rims tho'. 

Needless to say, you are gonna be out playing with a damn nice dirt racer very soon!

Gratz, Dood!


----------



## mikedeber (May 10, 2006)

Got mine about 2 months ago, been singlespeed the whole time. I was tempted to snag the 2016 but the few hundred $ difference to upgrade to the 2017 made more sense to me. What a fun bike, climbs well, jumps well, scares the **** out of me on occasion!

I've had some bad luck with components though...had to bleed the rear brake, the rear hub cone thing needed to be tightened a few times, blew a fork seal, and the direct mount chain ring was super loose after about 2 rides. None of those go against the bike being fun, just annoying little maintenance items that seemed to happen really quickly


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Mike, welcome to the Sergeant Brigade!!

I have a '16 that I bought in early '16. Has been a Godsend of a bike, indeed. There have been a few things that just had to change from stock. 
Of those was brakes and wheels. I just can't do blackout wheels. So, the workshop toils began with a pair of Scraper i45's that got polished out to a bitchen mirror polish, along with some orange hubs. Next on the list was the brakes. I changed em out for Hope Tech 3, E4's for that towing package power brake performance. Handlebar needed to be a bit more trialsy with ample up and back sweep at 800mm wide...

Makin bikes bitchen, one build at a time!


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Curious, is there any difference in tire clearance between the V1 and the V2 in either aluminum or titanium? 

Also, has anyone heard from RSD on whether they'll give just a few more MM of room in the chainstays to fit a wider variety of 3.8's?

Also, could someone do me a favor and post a picture of the underside of their rear chainstays from BB to axle? I'm interested in what's going on with the yoke and what not that allows such large tires without a special BB.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

PHeller said:


> Curious, is there any difference in tire clearance between the V1 and the V2 in either aluminum or titanium?
> 
> Also, has anyone heard from RSD on whether they'll give just a few more MM of room in the chainstays to fit a wider variety of 3.8's?
> 
> Also, could someone do me a favor and post a picture of the underside of their rear chainstays from BB to axle? I'm interested in what's going on with the yoke and what not that allows such large tires without a special BB.


While I've been too lazy to take a pic of Sarge's under side, the space provided in the yoke, seat stay junction etc. has very good spacing. The shape of both areas makes a major difference, as does the sliding dropout arrangement.

With the major difference of measurement of tire sizes by the various manufacturers, we will need access to the options for test fitting.

Either way, I'm loving the flexibility Sarge has in tire choice.

The one dimensional change between '16's and '17's is BB drop. 5 mm lower. Frankly, I would be ecstatic to have a BB drop of 25mm max. 
Mmm, tasty b+ trialsy play time comes to mind!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> The one dimensional change between '16's and '17's is BB drop. 5 mm lower. Frankly, I would be ecstatic to have a BB drop of 25mm max.
> Mmm, tasty b+ trialsy play time comes to mind!!


where you been wade??


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> where you been wade??


I'm over here and you're over there!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> I'm over here and you're over there!


hope yer well pilgrim......


----------



## goose8 (Feb 24, 2007)

I'll throw in a few pictures (of dubious quality) in an attempt to help. Wheels are off so I can't get a great shot right now. Nothing terribly special, I think that they use that bridge to help increase stiffness and extend the chainstays to allow for the larger tires. Sanded the washers on the rear dropouts to gain 1.5mm additional clearance. It works well with the minion dbr 3.8 right now. I'd like a little bit more clearance, but it works for the time being. Hope this helps- ask more questions as they come up and I'll try to help.



PHeller said:


> Also, could someone do me a favor and post a picture of the underside of their rear chainstays from BB to axle? I'm interested in what's going on with the yoke and what not that allows such large tires without a special BB.


----------



## goose8 (Feb 24, 2007)

*out in the wild*

And an obligatory photo from the field.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

goose8, it's kinda funny how a bike can reduce us to a giggly 10 year old and make stress go away!

Can't get enough of the RSD collection lately. Was out with Sarge today and likely the Wildcat tomorrow.

Come to think of it, two +'s keep the negative at bay! :thumbsup:



nvphatty said:


> hope yer well pilgrim......


Hangin in there!


----------



## kenais (Jan 30, 2004)

Got mine 2 weeks ago, what a fun bike. Have some studded cake eaters on the way. Hope they fit.


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop01 (Nov 29, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> While I've been too lazy to take a pic of Sarge's under side, the space provided in the yoke, seat stay junction etc. has very good spacing. The shape of both areas makes a major difference, as does the sliding dropout arrangement.
> 
> With the major difference of measurement of tire sizes by the various manufacturers, we will need access to the options for test fitting.
> 
> ...


17 HTA was slacked out too.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Fuzzy, damn senility on that one! 

Between Sarge and the Wildcat, there's lotsa +bike riding goin on and all these stats are running together.

Either way, RSD has it going on with their product line and prices.


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop01 (Nov 29, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> Fuzzy, damn senility on that one!
> 
> Between Sarge and the Wildcat, there's lotsa +bike riding goin on and all these stats are running together.
> 
> Either way, RSD has it going on with their product line and prices.


I love my 16. But wondering how the 17, now "v2", rides.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

We both have '16's! 

Frankly, I like the higher BB and the way that front end floats effortlessly all the while, being able to climb better than most others I've ridden is irreplaceable.


----------



## goose8 (Feb 24, 2007)

What size are the cake eaters? Rode today with a 3.8 front and a 2.8 rear. Love that combo so much!



kenais said:


> Got mine 2 weeks ago, what a fun bike. Have some studded cake eaters on the way. Hope they fit.


----------



## kenais (Jan 30, 2004)

They are 4.0 but measure the same or slightly smaller than the 3.8 Minions from what I've seen here. What fork are you running?



goose8 said:


> What size are the cake eaters? Rode today with a 3.8 front and a 2.8 rear. Love that combo so much!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a pair of Maxxis FBF's that work very well with the '16 frame and Manitou fork. They are awesome for the days where a full fat isn't quite necessary for the conditions. Can ride em really soft and get fairly nice float. Still waiting for snow to arrive tho'...


----------



## goose8 (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm running the Manitou Magnum comp. Great fork- upgraded to the dorado air spring system from the pro and it's even better-
more tunable. That cake eater sounds like a great option- please do report back about the fit!



kenais said:


> They are 4.0 but measure the same or slightly smaller than the 3.8 Minions from what I've seen here. What fork are you running?


----------



## kenais (Jan 30, 2004)

I have the Pike, it has slightly less tire clearance than the Manitou I was told. The tires finally shipped, should have them by the weekend. I’ll post some pics when I get them mounted.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

kenais said:


> I have the Pike, it has slightly less tire clearance than the Manitou I was told. The tires finally shipped, should have them by the weekend. I'll post some pics when I get them mounted.


Being that I have a pike and Manitou, I can say that the FBF 3.8 is a no go in the Pike. Loads of clearance in the Manitou.

Very interested to learn of your tire fitment.

Wildcat cannot do 3.8's on bow or stern with FBF's :/


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> Being that I have a pike and Manitou, I can say that the FBF 3.8 is a no go in the Pike. Loads of clearance in the Manitou.
> 
> Very interested to learn of your tire fitment.
> 
> Wildcat cannot do 3.8's on bow or stern with FBF's :/


awe c-mon soldier!! shoehorn dem suckas in there...


----------



## kenais (Jan 30, 2004)

Tires arrived today! I measured 3.6"ish with a tape on the 50 duroc. They don't fit the Pike as expected, rub slightly with any side pressure. I have a Mag Pro on the way to take care of that.

They do fit with room to spare out back with the sliders maxed. I flipped the chainring and the lower chain rubs on the tire a little, I need a fix for that. Any ideas?


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

kenais said:


> Tires arrived today! I measured 3.6"ish with a tape on the 50 duroc. They don't fit the Pike as expected, rub slightly with any side pressure. I have a Mag Pro on the way to take care of that.
> 
> They do fit with room to spare out back with the sliders maxed. I flipped the chainring and the lower chain rubs on the tire a little, I need a fix for that. Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 1172284


Glad to hear they fit out back. I had a similar issue with an old full squish bike. Ended up grinding down a pedal washer then sticking it behind the free hub body to move the chain and gears out a few mm's. Still ride the bike like that today

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

Assuming you have a Race Face Cinch crank, you could change the spindle to a Boost version. It will give you an extra 4mm on each side


----------



## dernbiebs (Nov 24, 2016)

I'd like to get a new hardtail and like the idea of the Sergeant being able to take 3.8 tires so I can run it on snow. Thinking of using the Sergeant as plus trail bike in the summer and fatty in the winter. Is the Sergeant hit or miss when it comes to fitting 3.8s? Any brands that we know don't fit?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

dernbiebs said:


> I'd like to get a new hardtail and like the idea of the Sergeant being able to take 3.8 tires so I can run it on snow. Thinking of using the Sergeant as plus trail bike in the summer and fatty in the winter. Is the Sergeant hit or miss when it comes to fitting 3.8s? Any brands that we know don't fit?


Sarge loves his 3.8's! Since the fat makes some additional float, I use the 3.8's on some of my adventures in the summer. Many times, the Nobby Nic 3.0 snakeskinless tires with a little less pressure can make for some fine Jeepin too! The Lezyne Micro Floordrive pump makes the whole thing awesome cause a pressure adjustment can make a major change with either 3.0 or 3.8.
Sliders are a blessing on the Sergeant on so many levels. Single speed, 3.8, 3.0 all can have their own setting with the slider dropouts.

I find that the Sergeant is a hit for 3.8's. as for other makes and models, dunno bout the 3.8 treatment.


----------



## goose8 (Feb 24, 2007)

RSD hit the nail on the head- the wider spindle is the key. I also removed the 3rd smallest cog from my cassette and put it (and its spacer) inboard of the largest cog to shift the cassette outward as MinesPunk described. You have to adjust the limit screw, but it works well enough. I'm running 3.8's no problem on my sarge after these adjustment, though I should mention that I also sanded the washer to gain a little extra room in the back.



RSD Bikes said:


> Assuming you have a Race Face Cinch crank, you could change the spindle to a Boost version. It will give you an extra 4mm on each side


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Just a quick update on the Wrathchild studded tires, Banshee was right about the size, definitely smaller than 3.0, in the snow these tires do not have float, when I first mounted them we actually had some snow on the ground so I got to try them out in some fat bike type conditions and while they were rideable in the snow they were nowhere near as fun to ride as a true fat bike, lots of dig, lots of grip but no float. After that mother nature decided to forget it was winter here and give us some unseasonably warm weather, ( up to +15c!) I am super happy I got the wrathchilds when I did because for the past month I have been riding daily on a mix of frozen dirt and ice. I have to say that the tires are confidence inspiring and I am clocking times on my favorite trails on the ice that are only about 10-15 seconds slower than I was riding in the summer! grip for days! so basically if you are looking for a fat bike replacement tire this is not it but if you are in need of an aggressive tire that you won't have to hold back on for icy days the wrathchilds could be just the ticket, I have a picture compairing the width to the 3.0 chronicle and a couple of pictures of the conditions I've been riding in this past month ( I'm not complaining last year it was -30c with a foot and a half of snow in December) one other thing about the wrathchilds is they are about the loudest tires I have ever heard, they make the 4.8 minions on the mayor seem quiet!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Trials, good to hear from ya! Sarge just got a pair of Nobby Nic 3.0's without that awful snakeskin. They are the performance version which has a more traditional bead. Not that I give a rats about making em tubeless, cause I wanna be able to change tires as a non career thing.

My Wrathchild tires are not studded as of yet, but may well be in the near future. If 45Nrth comes out with a "real" 3.0, I'll be really happy.
The tread pattern does roll nicely for an aggressive tread. The tire does have a very nice feel and is nicely adjustable with air pressure.


----------



## boardjnky4 (Nov 20, 2014)

Can a 2016 frame be run with 27.5x2.35 tires? Would the BB be too low?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

boardjnky4 said:


> Can a 2016 frame be run with 27.5x2.35 tires? Would the BB be too low?


Eww...

29, perhaps...

Frankly, I bought a Sergeant cause I set out to own and ride a +bike so never considered narrow tires.


----------



## minivanpride (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi y'all,
Want to introduce myself as I'll likely have some things to share soon.
Crusty washed-up 30 y/o ex-road, cross (and sometimes XC) racer from the East Coast here. Took a long sabbatical from riding, but wanting to get back into the sport with less (or no) competitive stuff and I figgered trail riding was where it's at.
Just ordered an Al Sergeant last night, late night. Alex had shipping notification with a nice message out this am before I woke up. Great service.
Before I clicked the order button, I was looking at several 27.5+ HT options including Marin Pine Mountain 2 (similar build, but $1000 more for a CrMo frame, what??? Also, would have to go through LBS most likely and I'm more a DIY outdoors dirtbag) and the Diamondback Mason Pro (could be had for a little less than the Sergeant with SRAM X1, Fox 34, cheesier non-drivetrain components) among a few others. The Sergeant definitely has the most soul of them, so it won.
Not sure if the 150 mm travel in front will be overkill for the riding here in Chattanooga, TN and surrounding mountains, but guess I can always change out the airshaft at a later date. Looks based on geometry that the frame is built for 140mm, but I could be reading wrong. Would decreasing travel to say 130 mm in front de-slack the front end too much?
Will likely keep most things bone stock (will likely be going tubeless, swapping to the old standby Flite saddle and got some Crank Bros Mallet on order -- new pedal system for me, whoop) until I put a few months of miles on the bike and will upgrade to more exotic stuff as stuff breaks, unless anyone has a ready list of cost effective high value upgrades to propose  . I have a decent bike slush fund, so open to all suggestions.
Look forward to sharing with y'all.


----------



## goose8 (Feb 24, 2007)

I think you'll be stoked with the stock setup for the trails you're on. I love mine at 140 with a 3.8 front and 3.0 rear (I feel like that might be similar to a 150mm front fork with a 3.0 front tire) and I ride stuff that is similar to Chattanooga. Grew up in Sewanee and rode Raccoon Mountain a few years back- this would be a great rig for those trails. You might feel the bigger drops a bit more than you would on a dually, but it will be sweet on the singletrack. Enjoy!



minivanpride said:


> Not sure if the 150 mm travel in front will be overkill for the riding here in Chattanooga, TN and surrounding mountains, but guess I can always change out the airshaft at a later date.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Anyone looking to upgrade their 2016 frame? I think the '16 geo might work a bit better for me, but RSD is out of the size XL.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

minivanpride said:


> Hi y'all,
> Want to introduce myself as I'll likely have some things to share soon.
> Crusty washed-up 30 y/o ex-road, cross (and sometimes XC) racer from the East Coast here. Took a long sabbatical from riding, but wanting to get back into the sport with less (or no) competitive stuff and I figgered trail riding was where it's at.
> Just ordered an Al Sergeant last night, late night. Alex had shipping notification with a nice message out this am before I woke up. Great service.
> ...


Welcome to the Sergeant clan, Minivan!! You're gonna find that choice was well founded.
With the '17, the 150 will be fine. The Manitou on my '16 is actually longer A/C than the 150 Pike on my Wildcat.


----------



## kenais (Jan 30, 2004)

With the Magnum installed there are no clearance issues with the 3.8 Cake Eaters. With the rear tire fully seated there isn’t a chain issue anymore either. They are fairly loose on the Durocs and will probably need some additional tape to seat on the rims, haven’t got around to that yet.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

kenais said:


> With the Magnum installed there are no clearance issues with the 3.8 Cake Eaters. With the rear tire fully seated there isn't a chain issue anymore either. They are fairly loose on the Durocs and will probably need some additional tape to seat on the rims, haven't got around to that yet.


Glad ya sorted the tire/chain rub. Amazingly, when a tire is not fully seated, how drastically it affects the tire's shape and fit.

Sarge has the first gen WTB Scrapers. Tires fit extremely tight on em. Aisan (AKA the Wildcat) has second gen Scrapers that while tires fit tightly on em, they are not absurdly tight. Kinda funny how the various rims/tires fit


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

Here are my current conditions in Michigan. Sarge is the closest I can get to a fat bike until someone buys my Ti road bike. What does the peanut gallery recommend for tires in this kind of snow? It's about 5" deep right now and will get packed down once my dog takes my kids sledding









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Minespunk, the options are the 3.8 Hodag from Bontrager, Cakeearter from Terrene, Maxxis FBF/FBR 3.8.
I'm still riding my Nobby Nic Performance 3.0's which are working very well in what little snow we have. Dropped the pressure some to get a little squish in em and ride about 60% of the tread on tarmac. The lbs has some Hodags coming in soon for Sarge to try on.


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> Minespunk, the options are the 3.8 Hodag from Bontrager, Cakeearter from Terrene, Maxxis FBF/FBR 3.8.
> I'm still riding my Nobby Nic Performance 3.0's which are working very well in what little snow we have. Dropped the pressure some to get a little squish in em and ride about 60% of the tread on tarmac. The lbs has some Hodags coming in soon for Sarge to try on.


Thanks for the heads up. Thinking about installing a boost spindle and Hodags front and rear. Wondering if that will let the Hodags fit or if I will also need to push the cassette outboard

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just flip the chainring if needed. For 3.8's the slider needs to go all the way back in its travel. Should not need to mess with the cassette.

Frankly, I'm not too keen on my prototype Maxxis FBF's. They have EXO deadening in the sidewalls that makes em less than springy for gettin trialsy.
I will be giving another tire option a close look in the future. 
I did manage to get my grubby mitts on 2 pair of Nobby Nic 3.0's with no snakeskin and they are awesome for my light ass and are great to get trialsy with. I gave my pair of snakeskin 3.0's to a friend that weighs in about 40#'s more than I. Thankfully, I got those off fleabay cheap!


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Is there any way that RSD could shape the chainstays for even more clearance? Like...if we asked them nicely? 

I'm afraid that the 3.8 tires will be very rim/tire specific, and some will rub.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a pair of mulefut and a pair of custom Scraper wheels and have more than adequate clearance for 3.8’s. 

Maxxis runs well undersized and Hodag fits very well.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice, glad to hear it. I'll be interested to see which 3.8's DONT fit.


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

PHeller said:


> Nice, glad to hear it. I'll be interested to see which 3.8's DONT fit.


I'm running the stock rims and discussing Vee Gems, Terrene Cake Eaters, Maxxis, and Trek Hodags in 27.5x3.8 with my buddy that owns a shop. Will update the community when I pick a set and install them

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

PHeller said:


> Nice, glad to hear it. I'll be interested to see which 3.8's DONT fit.


Stay tuned!! As more choices come available, I'll find something that needs to be tested...



MinesPunk said:


> I'm running the stock rims and discussing Vee Gems, Terrene Cake Eaters, Maxxis, and Trek Hodags in 27.5x3.8 with my buddy that owns a shop. Will update the community when I pick a set and install them
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thankya, Minespunk! 
Lookin forward to more options that work. We'll see what my lbs comes up with as well.

I know that Sarge is gonna get fed up with all these tires and just wanna go out and play but it's fun stuff!


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Sarge and the Duro Crux 3.25s pretty much slayed the local trails the past few days with the light snowfall and arctic temps we had here in NY. Trails had about an inch and half of fresh light snow on top of the fallen foliage from the late fall we had. I was debating between riding my Kona Wo with 4.8 Knards or Sarge with his 3.25 Duros. Let's just say I'm glad I went with Sarge and his oversized 3.25s as I didn't need all the float of the super supple 4.8 Knards. Sarge is much more agile and playful with his 140mm of front travel, +sized wheels/tires, and lighter weight. The Duros offered loads of float, grip, and bite where and when you need it in those conditions.

I've been off the bike for months unfortunately due to life responsibilities and more injuries. Was good to get out and get some trail shedding in and Sarge didn't disappoint. Looks like we are in for an icy cold winter with frequent snowfalls in NY, and I've been eyeballing those Cake Eaters in 26" for the Wo so I'm very intrigued about being able to squeeze a set in Sarge. Will probably have questions on fit issues when I make the purchase.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

One demerit for Shredmaster... :/

Good on ya for gettin out there in those 3.25's! Were you riding em aired down or regular riding pressure?
I keep thinking about a pair for my bike. 

Cakeeater should be fine on there in a 27.5x3.8. I read somewhere that a bloke is running em on a Norco Torrent.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> Were you riding em aired down or regular riding pressure?


Left the house with both tires at regular riding pressures ~12 psi, but wth the air temps in the single digits hovering just above zero degrees, the tires were noticably less firm when I arrived at the trail head and removed the bike from the rack. Maybe ~10+ psi, was too damn cold to bother checking, air temps were in the negatives with the windchill. Felt just right on the trails tho.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I've been considering switching to the FBF's, but the Nobby Nic's without snakeskin are doing well at the moment.

9f 10r for snow (Where it's packed deep enough that there is no danger of rim damage) Being a 160# beanpole is luxurious, indeed!


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

Someone is selling a large sarge in the front range of CO - and for a ridiculous price... if only a medium that cash amount would be gone from my account...


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

kamper11 said:


> Someone is selling a large sarge in the front range of CO - and for a ridiculous price... if only a medium that cash amount would be gone from my account...


Curious how much they are listing it for. I've been thinking if selling my Large frame and picking up a Titanium Sarge frame

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

was on Denver CL... the V1 frame/full build.. $975 "barely ridden" If a Med - Id a bought it for the price


----------



## dernbiebs (Nov 24, 2016)

Just want to confirm what (I think) I've read here, that the Pike doesn't have clearance for most 3.8s, but the Magnum has plenty of clearance? Really want to pick up a Sergeant to run as a year round bike (snow and dirt) and am debating on the 2017 frame with the V1 build kit with the Magnum, or the V2 build kit with the Pike. Based on what I've read hear I'll have better success running 3.8s with the Magnum, am I correct? 

Couple side questions about the V1 build. Can the stock X9 run a cassette with a 42T cog? Are the Durocs on the V2 better than Mulefuts?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

dernbiebs said:


> Just want to confirm what (I think) I've read here, that the Pike doesn't have clearance for most 3.8s, but the Magnum has plenty of clearance? Really want to pick up a Sergeant to run as a year round bike (snow and dirt) and am debating on the 2017 frame with the V1 build kit with the Magnum, or the V2 build kit with the Pike. Based on what I've read hear I'll have better success running 3.8s with the Magnum, am I correct?
> 
> Couple side questions about the V1 build. Can the stock X9 run a cassette with a 42T cog? Are the Durocs on the V2 better than Mulefuts?


Unfortunately, the Pike will not clear a 3.8.

42 should work with the standard build. I'm using a 30f 36-11 in the mountains with a short cage RD to limit the junk hangin down too low.

Duroc is as well built as the Mulefut wheelset.


----------



## tjstlouis (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey dernbiebs,
I have a blue 2017 Sergeant, size L, in great condition that I'm thinking of selling. Its got the build kit (Magnum) from RSD and is in great shape. Let me know if you're interested. I'm in the Denver area, but could maybe ship...


----------



## dernbiebs (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks for the offer tjstlouis. I'm in Calgary Alberta, so I think after shipping costs and the potential import duty fees I'd have to offer you a pretty low price for it to be worth for me. You'll probably get the best price selling local, or within the lower 48.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

So I was looking at the website last night and I noticed a few things:

Sergeant Ti V2: Max Tire Size: 27.5×3.8in or 29x3in - 3lbs 11oz
Sergeant AL v2: Max Tire Size: 27.5×3.8in or 29×2.4in - 4lbs 11oz

It's interesting that the AL V2can't fit a 29x3. 

Also, has anyone wanted a longer reach bike without a shorter standover? Looking at the ETT and Reach numbers on these bikes and it looks like they are kinda short. Does RSD do any customization? For instance: an XL frame with a M/L seat tube and head tube?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

PHeller said:


> So I was looking at the website last night and I noticed a few things:
> 
> Sergeant Ti V2: Max Tire Size: 27.5×3.8in or 29x3in - 3lbs 11oz
> Sergeant AL v2: Max Tire Size: 27.5×3.8in or 29×2.4in - 4lbs 11oz
> ...


Unfortunately, the aluminum is slightly different than the Ti in tire/wheel sizing. Aluminum frame will do 27.5 x 3.8 but not 29+, go figure!

I've had many conversations with Alex about doing a size Marge. This would entail a medium seat tube with top/down tube set of large frame. 
My size l is what I call a mountainbmx due to the long front triangle. Stuff the seat down and hit the rail trails routinely. Very playful bike indeed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2018)

^^Marge left the building sir.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> ^^Marge left the building sir.


That occurred the day Twenty2 went belly up!


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

The only reason I say this is because in comparing some geometries against the Surly Krampus and Karate Monkey, the Sergeant, even with it's 140mm fork, is a bit shorter by 20mm in reach for comparable seat tube length. What's funny though is the ETT lengths are comparable at 550 (Sergeant) and 483 (Krampus).

So in geometry calc if you lower the fork to say...520mm A2C, you can increase the reach on the Size Large Sergeant up to 535mm, but that's still 10mm short of the Krampus.

If we go even further, and drop the fork to 500mm a2c we end up with numbers matching the Krampus/Karate Monkey, but with a shorter ETT and steeper STA, and because the Sergeant has such a high BB to begin with the BB isn't as low as you'd expect. Just a hair under 12" with 275x3" tires.

I'm super interested in the Sergeant for it's low weight and big tire clearance, but I'm also pretty picky about reach/ett numbers, and once you stretch to larger sizes the weights go out the window.

I'm sure I'm not the only one put off a little by a overseas made titanium bike with a CA/US price tag. Compared to say...the On-One/Titus Fireline Evo at $1000 and Carver Gnarvester at $1400. Canadian Taxes?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The sale price includes shipping, tax etc. No surprise fees on the deal whatsoever.
As for the others, I have spent some time on a Krampus and it felt nothing like Sarge. My roommate owns a Krampi that is well setup. 
My bike has a lower stand over and is way more playful. I do get trialsy on each and every ride. What we see on paper sometimes doesn't translate well to the real world. I found this with the Sergeant the moment I threw a leg over it. I was thinking Norco until that moment. 
I dealt with a shop that offered a week test period which was awesome. I did the week and was hooked, purchase done and two years later, still goin strong. 

While these are made in Taiwan, they are designed in Toronto. Carver has had some rough review with cracked frames. Not familiar with the Titus.

Either way, a test ride of each will tell a story..


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

What about those of us without an RSD dealer nearby? In that case, numbers are the only thing matters. I have ridden enough bikes now to get a rough idea on how a bike will fit based on the numbers.

You're an RSD fan, and you come from a "small bike" background (all those mentions of trials and whatnot), so of course you won't mind a bike that fits a bit smaller. I can see the bias from a thousand miles away. What works for you might not work for me.

It's not that I couldn't get a Sergeant to be comfortable, I'm sure that'd be easy, but take a 4lbs 11oz frame in Medium, size up to a large or XL to get my ideal numbers, then suddenly I'm riding a 6lbs hunk of aluminum when I could be on a lighter weight steel bike. My criticism of the ETT/Reach numbers is largely because some of us are concerned about the added weight when sizing up. It's not a big deal, but then again 90% of what we talk about on MTBR isn't a big deal, and yet here we are.

And you may be totally right, I could hop on a Large frame with a 50mm stem and say "hey this fits great", but getting onto a Sergeant may prove challenging.

On pricing: I do understand that pricing reflects shipping and taxes, but we're talking about a $400 premium on top of other Tiawanese produced frames. It's funny because the Sergeant and even the Wildcat are priced really really well, if not better than many larger manufacturers. I only complain because that Sergeant Ti is so dreamy and I want one but $1700 is steeeeep.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Contact RSD, they may be able to get a bike to a local bike shop for you to try out.

As for the component package and price, I found it to be 20-25% lower price with better groupo vs. my local bike shops. 
On the Sergeant, I dove 90 miles for the riding in Junktown as well as to give Sarge a test ride in some of the finest mountain bike habitat in the state.

And what is a "small bike" background? My trials rig is a stock, not a mod... 
The "small bike" background involves three custom Turner frames, not over the counter, among other things. Unfortunately, Dave has cut the custom frame out of the lineup these days. Go figure. Oh yeah, I can pass the hooter across the room without an extenda roach, can you? Penalty assessed for leaving the recliner!!


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi there, i thought i would address a couple of your concerns. If you have any others, feel free to email us directly at [email protected]
The Reach is shorter only because the Seat Tube Angle is slacker. This is also why the ETT is very similar to other bikes you've mentioned. In terms of sizing, it's almost the same.
As for the Titanium frames, they are manufactured in Taiwan at probably the best Titanium factory there. You can go online and buy a Chinese made Titanium frame for 1/4 of the price, but you get what you pay for. It will ride horribly.
Our Ti frames are as good as it gets, but also expensive.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

RSD Bikes said:


> Hi there, i thought i would address a couple of your concerns. If you have any others, feel free to email us directly at [email protected]
> The Reach is shorter only because the Seat Tube Angle is slacker. This is also why the ETT is very similar to other bikes you've mentioned. In terms of sizing, it's almost the same.


Thanks for the reply. Would you say that if a rider is comfy on a large Karate Monkey or Krampus, that they'd be comfortable on a Large Sergeant, everything else being equal (stem length, seatpost setback, bar width)?


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

Definitely.


----------



## goose8 (Feb 24, 2007)

I can speak to this, and the answer is basically yes. I used to ride a large Surly Ogre, which is basically the Karate Monkey with more mounts to haul anything under the sun. I am now on a large RSD sergeant. The components are similar, though I'm running a slightly shorter stem and a wider set of bars on the RSD. I made this change naturally due to shoulder and wrist pain though, not because of differences in the sizing of the frames. I also rode a large Ice Cream Truck and it's similar in sizing to the RSD as well.

I questioned the geometry of the sergeant too, but eventually took the plunge without getting the chance to test ride beforehand. It was a good decision. The bike isn't perfect but it's damn good. I'd prefer slightly shorter chainstays and clearance for a wider tire, but that's about it. Hope this helps- let me know if other questions come up. Good luck!



PHeller said:


> Would you say that if a rider is comfy on a large Karate Monkey or Krampus, that they'd be comfortable on a Large Sergeant, everything else being equal (stem length, seatpost setback, bar width)?


----------



## telejefe (Mar 28, 2007)

Any tall riders experienced in the XXL? I really want a frame capable of 27.5x3.8. Okay with the longer chainstays, and the ETT is okay, but the reach is short and the seat tube is super slack. So worried, I am going to be too far back and not enough bike in front of me. I am normal proportionally and 6'5" tall. Wondering if I need to give up my dream of a normal boost bike for 27.5x3.8 and to to the honzo st (cause there are no xxl fat bikes either)....


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

telejefe said:


> Any tall riders experienced in the XXL? I really want a frame capable of 27.5x3.8. Okay with the longer chainstays, and the ETT is okay, but the reach is short and the seat tube is super slack. So worried, I am going to be too far back and not enough bike in front of me. I am normal proportionally and 6'5" tall. Wondering if I need to give up my dream of a normal boost bike for 27.5x3.8 and to to the honzo st (cause there are no xxl fat bikes either)....


With the laid back seat tube angle and length of the front end, you're in for a surprise. These bikes require a real world test of the throw a leg over it system. The Sergeant is very misleading on paper vs. real ride test.


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

Looking for final confirmation on whether there is a way to get the 27.5x3.8 Bontrager Hodags to work on the back of an Aluminum V1 Sergeant. Got a line on a local guy selling a set for $50/tire and don't want to miss out on the deal if I can make them work. If I put these on the rear of the frame (stock setup) with sliders all the way back do I need to worry about chainstay clearance or just chainline? Thanks for the help.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

See post #425...

Chain line is a minor annoyance but they do fit. Fork is another area of concern tho. Manitou works.


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> See post #425...
> 
> Chain line is a minor annoyance but they do fit. Fork is another area of concern tho. Manitou works.


Thanks! Saved me the search effort. Looks like I'll be getting a set of Hodags for ~$120 shipped

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm waiting for a pair from the lbs. should be some fun tires.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

on RSD FB post yesterday - new "STEEL" rear triangle tease... Sarge in steel???


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

and today - 64.5 head angle?


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

kamper11 said:


> and today - 64.5 head angle?


I'm very curious about this new frame. Wondering if I should drive the 45 minutes to Canada to pick one up on the cheap. Pretty sure I can get duties back when crossing home and the current conversion rates are favorable for those of us with USD paychecks

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## tjstlouis (Nov 28, 2013)

New RSD bike is up on their website. The Middlechild... Looks awesome!


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

I was hoping the new bike would be more of a steel Sergeant, but:

- doesn't have the tire clearance
- less stack is bad for us tall guys
- too slack for me
- 6 lb 10 oz for the frame is too burly for me


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

seat_boy said:


> I was hoping the new bike would be more of a steel Sergeant, but:
> 
> - doesn't have the tire clearance
> - less stack is bad for us tall guys
> ...


Yeah, the nice thing about their v2 bikes is the tall stack. Now they're going the way of all the other short-guy bikes. I like to be more trials upright for wheelie dropping and monster trucking.

If I had full (mountain) leg extension, my saddle would be higher than my grips. That's XC, yo!


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Cakeeater should be fine on there in a 27.5x3.8. I read somewhere that a bloke is running em on a Norco Torrent.


I'd be interested to see where you saw that. The Torrent is more more style in terms of geometry, and may be a little bit cheaper to acquire over the Sergeant, but I'd only be interested if the Torrent fit 275x3.8ish.

Derp, nevermind, found it here. Looks extremely tight with a Minion FBR on Scraper i45s, which I think the Sergeant could fit easily. Point: Sergeant.


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

It's official, you can run a Sergeant with Hodags, gears and stock components. This is with my sliders almost all the way back, tubes in the tires and 25psi (I wanted to try this before committing to tubeless in case it didn't work out back). Only thing I had to do was flip the chain ring. Will need to add a couple links to the chain, setup tubeless, adjust brakes and shifting but I'm 95% sure this will work. If the chain ends up hitting the tire too often I will adjust the gearing to eliminate the largest cog or put in boost spindle. Let me know if you have questions or want to see more specific close-ups

I know the space is hard to see but I'm estimating about 10mm of space between tire knobs and chainstays, definitely more at seatstays









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I'd say we have our answer! Thankya Minespunk. This makes it appear asI was thinking, that FBF is not as fat as Hodag.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

goose8 said:


> Sanded the washers on the rear dropouts to gain 1.5mm additional clearance. It works well with the minion dbr 3.8 right now. I'd like a little bit more clearance, but it works for the time being.


I'm curious what "sanding the washer on the dropouts" looks like?

I also wonder what kind of drop-outs RSD uses and if there might be a way to source another type of dropout that is slightly longer to pull the wheel back just a bit more.


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

PHeller said:


> I'm curious what "sanding the washer on the dropouts" looks like?
> 
> I also wonder what kind of drop-outs RSD uses and if there might be a way to source another type of dropout that is slightly longer to pull the wheel back just a bit more.


You can thin the washer a bit to get more space. If I remember correctly these are Paragon Machine Works dropouts. I don't think there are many sliding dropout manufacturers out there.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop01 (Nov 29, 2015)

MinesPunk said:


> You can thin the washer a bit to get more space. If I remember correctly these are Paragon Machine Works dropouts. I don't think there are many sliding dropout manufacturers out there.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Have been wondering about the dropouts manufacturer. You know for sure?

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

Fuzzy Dunlop01 said:


> Have been wondering about the dropouts manufacturer. You know for sure?
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Recommend contacting Alex at RSD to confirm. Pretty sure he told me they were Paragon

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## goose8 (Feb 24, 2007)

PHeller said:


> I'm curious what "sanding the washer on the dropouts" looks like?


I'll do my best to describe the modifications made to the washer. To be clear, I didn't touch the dropouts themselves, just the washer that slots into the cutout in the frame.

This washer is a little bit longer than it needs to be. A buddy of mine who is a framebuilder used a belt sander to shave extra material off the end. The dropout itself is still the limiting factor here. My not-to-scale attempt at a sketch is:







Now that I see what the finished product looks like, I'd be comfortable tackling this myself. At the time though I was a bit unsure- assess your skill level before you dive in.

Removing this extra material buys you about 1.5mm extra clearance. It's enough for me to run a 3.8 FBR with grip studs, though not on the side knobs- that would likely contact the frame, at least for me (225 lbs. geared up). Here's the stud pattern I used on the rear if anyone is interested.








I've found that 3.8's with studs get me through a wide range of winter conditions. I get bogged down in deep untracked snow - that's 4.8" width true fatbike territory in my book. They're not ideal for hard off-camber ice- a standard 2.5" tire studded with kold kutters or the like gets the nod there. For everything else, including dirt/ice/snow mixed surfaces, they're great.

Hope this helps- ask follow-up questions as need be. And to close, here's the obligatory shot of the bike in the wild.







Cheers!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Fuzzy Dunlop01 said:


> Have been wondering about the dropouts manufacturer. You know for sure?
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


I'll be glad to check in with Alex regarding the dropouts.


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

A lot of sliding drop-outs are somewhat standard size. Our sliders are made overseas and are the same size as Paragon's.


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

Hey guys. Thanks for this thread. I've read most of it. Just ordered an XXL V2 Sergeant with the V1 components to save some dough. I've never bought a bike blind and I'm excited and nervous at the same time. Like loosing my virginity. 

I was flipping through an old MBA magazine the other day that had a 1/4 page feature of the new (at the time of print) WildCat. They mentioned a small Toronto company and I like to support the small stuff so had to look. I was lusting after a Santa Cruz Chameleon and found these bikes were very similar. Several days of mulling over had me clicking buy.

I'll be building it (stock) with my kid who is 9 and as excited as I am. I assume it's not difficult. I've tinkered and mechanically inclined. He is really getting into mtn biking which has really put me back into mtn biking.

I'll update when I get it but wanted to thank everyone for sharing their feedback about the bike. Being a small company there are few reviews to go off of and no chance of trying them for me. Nobody in my small group of mtn bikers had heard of them. So the feedback was very helpful. I'm sure I'll have a lot of questions, especially around tire choice, though I'll be the opposite of most here, hoping to shed weight and step down to a 2.8 instead of the stock 3.0 (not much difference but no desire to go to 3.8).

Ryan


----------



## jfaulk (Dec 18, 2017)

Sweet rides everyone! I echo what Ryan said. Thanks for this thread. I ordered and received a V1 (the blue one) from Alex a few weeks ago and I'm not disappointed. I'll get some pics up when I figure that out. Also, a big thumbs up to Alex's customer service to anyone that's considering purchasing. Buy with confidence. First post, by the way. 

J


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ryanbouma said:


> Hey guys. Thanks for this thread. I've read most of it. Just ordered an XXL V2 Sergeant with the V1 components to save some dough. I've never bought a bike blind and I'm excited and nervous at the same time. Like loosing my virginity.
> 
> I was flipping through an old MBA magazine the other day that had a 1/4 page feature of the new (at the time of print) WildCat. They mentioned a small Toronto company and I like to support the small stuff so had to look. I was lusting after a Santa Cruz Chameleon and found these bikes were very similar. Several days of mulling over had me clicking buy.
> 
> ...


Was that the article that wasn't so positive on the wildcat? There was a review in one of the mags that was so far off base on every level, it's not funny.
Yus, I am owned by a Sergeant V1, a Mayor and a Wildcat. Love each one!

Yup, the buying blind is nerve-racking but once you throw a leg over your bike, you'll discover how unfounded it was to be nervous. The followup support from Alex is second to none, hands down. As for the 2.6, 2.8 offerings out there, I'm sticking with 3.0 on i45's. 
Just wait till you do a hill climb and discover how dauntless Sarge makes it seem.

Congratz!



jfaulk said:


> Sweet rides everyone! I echo what Ryan said. Thanks for this thread. I ordered and received a V1 (the blue one) from Alex a few weeks ago and I'm not disappointed. I'll get some pics up when I figure that out. Also, a big thumbs up to Alex's customer service to anyone that's considering purchasing. Buy with confidence. First post, by the way.
> 
> J


Welcome to Sarge's thread and to the +world of +bikes! You are going to discover more of the performance of your new friend, indeed. I for one, cannot say enough good things about this bike and Alex for his custy service. 
My V1 has a few upgrades in the wheel and brake department cause I had to have color and rims that can be seen. Otherwise the original equipment is groovy although, I have an addiction to groovier!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2018)

^^ groovier?? is that a word or euphemism??


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> ^^ groovier?? is that a word or euphemism??


*breaks out Scrabble Dictionary*


----------



## jfaulk (Dec 18, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> Was that the article that wasn't so positive on the wildcat? There was a review in one of the mags that was so far off base on every level, it's not funny.
> Yus, I am owned by a Sergeant V1, a Mayor and a Wildcat. Love each one!
> 
> Yup, the buying blind is nerve-racking but once you throw a leg over your bike, you'll discover how unfounded it was to be nervous. The followup support from Alex is second to none, hands down. As for the 2.6, 2.8 offerings out there, I'm sticking with 3.0 on i45's.
> ...


Thanks Banshee. Your Sarge looks good with the polished wheels and orange hubs. I like the black mulefuts so I won't be changing anything anytime soon. I haven't been on a bike in quite a while. It was an old Trek 26" I'm loving the + goodness so far and the Manitou is very good at soaking up the bumps.


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

BansheeRune said:


> Was that the article that wasn't so positive on the wildcat? There was a review in one of the mags that was so far off base on every level, it's not funny.


No not that one. It was just a little sidebar thing saying RSD has a new bike called the wildcast type of thing. Just a teaser snippet thing.

Bike arrived and I emailed Alex, but I can't get the headset tight. Feels like the star nut is spinning. I've been super careful all the way through to not over tighten anything. Just snug. But snug isn't tight and it just keeps going around at "snug" levels. We'll see what he says but if anyone has a suggestion I'm all ears.


----------



## jfaulk (Dec 18, 2017)

ryanbouma said:


> No not that one. It was just a little sidebar thing saying RSD has a new bike called the wildcast type of thing. Just a teaser snippet thing.
> 
> Bike arrived and I emailed Alex, but I can't get the headset tight. Feels like the star nut is spinning. I've been super careful all the way through to not over tighten anything. Just snug. But snug isn't tight and it just keeps going around at "snug" levels. We'll see what he says but if anyone has a suggestion I'm all ears.


I had trouble getting mine tight as well. I exchanged a few emails with Alex and he recommended adding a 5mm spacer. That did the trick. The top cap was bottoming out on the top of the steerer tube and not allowing me to get it as tight as needed.


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

jfaulk said:


> I had trouble getting mine tight as well. I exchanged a few emails with Alex and he recommended adding a 5mm spacer. That did the trick. The top cap was bottoming out on the top of the steerer tube and not allowing me to get it as tight as needed.


Alex wrote me back right away and offered to talk on the phone. He suggested that, but unfortunately that isn't the issue. There's still space there. Turns out what is happening is the star nut is walking up the steer tube as I tighten it. Star nut isn't grabbing I guess. He said he may have to send a new star nut. I just emailed him with confirmation that it is coming out, so we'll see what he suggests.

Maybe deja vu, but didn't other people have this? I wonder if the Manitou steer tubes use soft aluminum or something.


----------



## jfaulk (Dec 18, 2017)

^Sorry I couldn't help. Hopefully you'll get it fixed quickly. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm having similar issues with my star nut as well. Just located a spare in my parts box and will install it to see if the problem resolves

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

I'll be interested to hear how the new star nut helps you. Alex sent a new one (hopefully doesnt take too long to get here cause Im excited to ride). My biggest concern is I dont have a nut setting tool cause I've never needed one and not sure I ever will. But I've hear of people setting them with a large socket or wood dowel. Is that a bad idea?


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Has anyone weighed a size large/extra large Sarge in Ti or Alloy? 

Curious to see what a complete build might weigh.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Star nut creeping up and out is common. Sometimes they just don't get a bite and hold. Usually it is easy to resolve.

As for weight, 28#'s for my 2016 aluminum.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

ryanbouma said:


> I'll be interested to hear how the new star nut helps you. Alex sent a new one (hopefully doesnt take too long to get here cause Im excited to ride). My biggest concern is I dont have a nut setting tool cause I've never needed one and not sure I ever will. But I've hear of people setting them with a large socket or wood dowel. Is that a bad idea?


Star nut creeping out is weird. The stress is all on the stem once the stem bolts are torque'd. If the stem is backing off the steerer tube, you may want to check the tube for too much grease (creeky noise reducer) or get a stem that has a higher torque value.

Heck...after the stem/headset preload is set, you should be able to remove the stem cap and star nut completely. There shouldn't be any force on the star nut. People who run bar rotors or just extra long rear brake housing for tailwhips and bar spins do this and run their front brake housing through the steerer tube and out the bottom above the tire.

As far as setting a new star nut...I put the allen bolt most of the way into it...then use a socket that is just large enough to fit over the outside of the allen bolt. If you use a large diameter socket, then the wings/fins on the star nut aren't allowed to flex upward and enter the steerer tube as well. The star nut is larger than the steerer tube IS diameter...so you don't want a socket large enough that it's only pushing/making contact with the far outside edges of the star nut.

The larger diameter the socket...the more force is required to set the star nut because it's easier to flex the nut fins at their base than further out.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Another option:


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

I appreciate the feedback. Hadnt thought about the socket being too big. I'll use something smaller if my LBS doesnt sell the setter tool.

The star nut isnt creeping during use. Its pulling out while I try to preload the head tube. The spacer rings are wiggly and theres lots of slop in the head set before I clamp the stem bolts down. If I could just get rnough preload on there Id be ok.


----------



## dernbiebs (Nov 24, 2016)

Hey guys, school me on the Magnum.

How does the Magnum stand up to the Pike (aside from the better clearance on the Magnum)? How's the Magnum's performance relative to the Pike? What RS fork best compares to the Magnum? The damper in the Pike is superior to the Magnum, correct? Is this noticeable in real world usage?

I like the Magnum for its clearance of 3.8s, but on a 50mm rim do 3.8's actually measure 3.8? Reason I ask is most trail centers require minimum 3.7 inch tires to ride the groomed snow trails. Do Minions, Cake Eaters or Hodags measure >3.7" on 50mm rims?


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

dernbiebs said:


> Hey guys, school me on the Magnum.
> 
> How does the Magnum stand up to the Pike (aside from the better clearance on the Magnum)? How's the Magnum's performance relative to the Pike? What RS fork best compares to the Magnum? The damper in the Pike is superior to the Magnum, correct? Is this noticeable in real world usage?
> 
> I like the Magnum for its clearance of 3.8s, but on a 50mm rim do 3.8's actually measure 3.8? Reason I ask is most trail centers require minimum 3.7 inch tires to ride the groomed snow trails. Do Minions, Cake Eaters or Hodags measure >3.7" on 50mm rims?


Cannot answer the Magnum vs Pike debate but the Magnum on my 2016 fesla good enough that I dont see a real reason to upgrade it. I do live in michigan so we have liye of roots but no real rock gardens so take that for what its worth. If I lived back west I would likely have a different opinion.

As far as tire size, my 27.5x3.8 Hodags run 3.56" setup tubeless. No clue what pressures I'm running. Our trail systems demand 3.8 tires but never measure them, they just request that they are labeled at that size for snow

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop01 (Nov 29, 2015)

MinesPunk said:


> Cannot answer the Magnum vs Pike debate but the Magnum on my 2016 fesla good enough that I dont see a real reason to upgrade it. I do live in michigan so we have liye of roots but no real rock gardens so take that for what its worth. If I lived back west I would likely have a different opinion.
> 
> As far as tire size, my 27.5x3.8 Hodags run 3.56" setup tubeless. No clue what pressures I'm running. Our trail systems demand 3.8 tires but never measure them, they just request that they are labeled at that size for snow
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Demand 3.8 for groomed snow trail or all the time? Never hear of this.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop01 (Nov 29, 2015)

Also... Is there a middlechild thread yet? Im interested esp after Alex added the dropper routing option. 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

Fuzzy Dunlop01 said:


> Demand 3.8 for groomed snow trail or all the time? Never hear of this.
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Our trail system just asks it for "snow". No idea if groomed or not makes a difference to them

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## telejefe (Mar 28, 2007)

Does the Magnum Comp 27.5+ fit the Hodag ok? I see the frame pics but also wondering about fork clearance. Thanks.


----------



## goose8 (Feb 24, 2007)

Out of the box the pike has better damping than the magnum, but it's not a terribly costly upgrade to swap out the damping unit (I left a comment detailing the change here: https://nsmb.com/articles/trek-stache-29-retrial/). With the dorado air spring I'd probably take the magnum over the pike. I just feels better for my riding, and the clearance lets me run a fatter tire than the pike would permit so I get year-round use. Maybe it's the difference in tire size too (I've been using a 27.5x3.8 on the magnum and my 2015 pike was on a different bike and ran a 29x2.5), but I have been blown away by the manitou forks and customer support. While I'm still tuning the Fox 36 GRIP fork on my new full suspension bike, I don't think that my magnum is far behind it at all in terms of performance. Hope this helps.



dernbiebs said:


> How does the Magnum stand up to the Pike (aside from the better clearance on the Magnum)? How's the Magnum's performance relative to the Pike? What RS fork best compares to the Magnum? The damper in the Pike is superior to the Magnum, correct? Is this noticeable in real world usage?


----------



## goose8 (Feb 24, 2007)

Yes. I am running a studded hodag on the stock mulefat rims no problem @ 7psi or so.



telejefe said:


> Does the Magnum Comp 27.5+ fit the Hodag ok? I see the frame pics but also wondering about fork clearance. Thanks.


----------



## dernbiebs (Nov 24, 2016)

goose8 said:


> Out of the box the pike has better damping than the magnum, but it's not a terribly costly upgrade to swap out the damping unit (I left a comment detailing the change here: https://nsmb.com/articles/trek-stache-29-retrial/). With the dorado air spring I'd probably take the magnum over the pike. I just feels better for my riding, and the clearance lets me run a fatter tire than the pike would permit so I get year-round use. Maybe it's the difference in tire size too (I've been using a 27.5x3.8 on the magnum and my 2015 pike was on a different bike and ran a 29x2.5), but I have been blown away by the manitou forks and customer support. While I'm still tuning the Fox 36 GRIP fork on my new full suspension bike, I don't think that my magnum is far behind it at all in terms of performance. Hope this helps.


This is very helpful. I appreciate the response. Where did you source your parts from? How much would you estimate it cost you (parts and labor) to upgrade.

Before you upgraded the damping unit how did you like the stock comp fork? You said not as good as the Pike, but is it still a pretty solid fork? I have heard nothing but good things about the Pike and I like the Shimano brakes and drivetrain on the 2017s, but the cost savings and the ability to run 3.8s on the 2016 has me leaning towards the 2016. Just dont want to regret not going with the Pike.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Anybody try 29x2.6 on the rear of the Sergeant yet?


----------



## goose8 (Feb 24, 2007)

The stock fork was remarkably good. If I weighed 180 lbs. rather than 218 I'd probably still be running it, but I needed a little bit more adjustability than it offered out of the box. It's probably safe to say that it's going to work for most riders though. Most people would consider the pike to be the better fork, but for me the versatility of the magnum made it an easy decision since I wanted to be able to ride this bike pretty much year round (just not in deep fresh snow).

My local shop got the parts from QBP and did the work. I'm not sure what the final cost was, but I think it was less than $200. Good luck!



dernbiebs said:


> This is very helpful. I appreciate the response. Where did you source your parts from? How much would you estimate it cost you (parts and labor) to upgrade.
> 
> Before you upgraded the damping unit how did you like the stock comp fork? You said not as good as the Pike, but is it still a pretty solid fork? I have heard nothing but good things about the Pike and I like the Shimano brakes and drivetrain on the 2017s, but the cost savings and the ability to run 3.8s on the 2016 has me leaning towards the 2016. Just dont want to regret not going with the Pike.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

PHeller said:


> Anybody try 29x2.6 on the rear of the Sergeant yet?


Bump? Nobody?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Frankly, I've thought about 2.6 but thus far am staying 27.5 x 3.0.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

So about the geometry question again: I was looking at the Middlechild, which is obviously RSD's newest design and I'm looking at the differences between it and the Sergeant. Like others, I was hoping for an updated Sergeant CroMo V3 with longer reach but same great tire clearances. What we got was the newschool Middlechild, which is cool, but it's not the 275x3.8 clearances of the Sergeant. 

Some interesting differences in the geometry of the two bikes, both of which are sold with 275 Plus tires and 140mm forks:

Comparing Medium Frames:

Sergeant is 66.5 HTA vs the Middlechild's 64.5 degrees, and 72 STA vs 74 STA respectively. The ETT of the Sarge is 604 vs 625 of the Middlechild. The chainstays of the MIddlechild are a good 20mm shorter, but this impacts clearances. Lastly, and the thing that sticks out to me is Reach: The Sarge has a 400mm...the Middlechild is 448mm, nearly 50mm longer! Now granted, the steeper STA will put the rider closer to the bars than the Sarge, but its amazing how design characteristics change over the years. 

So I still wonder, does anyone wish for more reach and a shorter stem on their Sarge?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Quite comfortable with my L, 2016 with 800mm bar and 70mm stem. Seat is slammed all the way back with a 25mm backset seat post.


----------



## telejefe (Mar 28, 2007)

Ya - Reach and top tube were too short for me at 6'5". I went with wozo for proper size frame and tire clearance. But stuck with wider bb - but at 6'5" this is not that noticeable for me...


----------



## dernbiebs (Nov 24, 2016)

Anyone know if the stock Maxxis Chronicles are tubeless ready? I hear that Maxxis does not recommend setting up the 60tpi version (which I think is what comes on the Sergeant) tubeless, and if you do so the warranty is void. Is this true?


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

dernbiebs said:


> Anyone know if the stock Maxxis Chronicles are tubeless ready? I hear that Maxxis does not recommend setting up the 60tpi version (which I think is what comes on the Sergeant) tubeless, and if you do so the warranty is void. Is this true?


Mine ended up shipping with 120tpi tires, set up tubeless no problem. That being said, not sure on 60tpi, and I've never used a tire warranty anyway

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mikedeber (May 10, 2006)

Serg took me to desert bootcamp over the weekend. Not sure I've ever had as much fun riding the mesas; Little Creek, Guac, Goose, Wire, Grafton...

I think a new wheelset and dropper may be in my future


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Good stuff, Mike! Gotta say, Sarge has been a great bike and going strong since 2016! He loves that kind of riding cause there is so much to enjoy.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Anyone riding an XXL V2 Sergeant? I'm curious what the frame might weight (vs the claimed weight of the Medium) and how big the front triangle by comparison.

EDIT: Triangle of the XXL/XL/L should be the same, as they all have nearly the same standover and seat tube length. Obviously the XXL will be a longer triangle than the L, but not by more than a few inches. I was curious about this for bikepacking reasons. 

Another question: what hubs are RSD using in their wheel builds? Do they do custom wheelbuilds?


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

I love that picture! I need to get out on mine this weekend and get some scratches on it and some photos/vids.


----------



## tjstlouis (Nov 28, 2013)

Amazing photo! I'm jealous (of the ride you went on and your photography skills)!


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

I have the XXL V2 but I have V1 components on it so not sure I can help. Let me know if there's anything specific I can help with though. I did not measure the frame weight before assembling but I do have a video of it and i easily swing it around one handed.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

The best type of bike picture is perfectly parallel, drive side, good background with a nice shallow depth of field. 

I'd say mikedeber just about nailed it!


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

XXL frame weight is 5 lbs 10 oz.
The Sergeant comes with Duroc 50 laced with SRC hubs. We don't do custom wheel building but we can order different wheel sets from various companies, such as Race Face, DT, Sun Ringle and NOBL


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the weight. While it isnt unreasonable for a bike that big, Id love a carbon option that fit those same 275x3.8 tires. I would assume a titanium size XL (or XXL) would be similar in weight?

Reason I ask about wheels is because Id love a DT350/Duroc 50 setup. I pretty much only run DT350 hubs because ive got tons of spares, end caps, freehub bodies etc. I wonder how much a frame+wheel combo would cost...or if RSD could cut me a deal on just Duroc 50 rims...

Also: can RSD confirm 29x2.6 clearance on the Sergeant AL?


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

PHeller said:


> Thanks for the weight. While it isnt unreasonable for a bike that big, Id love a carbon option that fit those same 275x3.8 tires. I would assume a titanium size XL (or XXL) would be similar in weight?
> 
> Reason I ask about wheels is because Id love a DT350/Duroc 50 setup. I pretty much only run DT350 hubs because ive got tons of spares, end caps, freehub bodies etc. I wonder how much a frame+wheel combo would cost...or if RSD could cut me a deal on just Duroc 50 rims...
> 
> Also: can RSD confirm 29x2.6 clearance on the Sergeant AL?


XL Ti is 4 lbs 7 oz
If you order a complete bike, we can probably accommodate some customization, such as rims, hubs or both. The wheel lacing as well as the purchasing of spokes/nipples would have to be done by you.

29x2.6 Nobby Nic on Mulefut 50 barely fit on the Sergeant AL - i'd say no.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

RSD Bikes said:


> XL Ti is 4 lbs 7 oz


Whoa, that's light!



RSD Bikes said:


> 29x2.6 Nobby Nic on Mulefut 50 barely fit on the Sergeant AL - i'd say no.


Surprising. Must be some major differences between the Titanium models and the AL models in terms of tubing shape and what not. I think I've asked/commented on that before. I wonder if doing the washer grind mod would allow the dropouts to be pulled out far enough to fit 29x2.6 on a smaller (i35) rim?

RSDBikes: If I got a XXL AL model and I really liked the fit/reach (464), could a XXL titanium be ordered to mirror that? Or do you guys order titanium frames in big batches?

Sorry about all the questions. Figure other interested buyers may benefit. I'm about as scrutinous as they come.


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

PHeller said:


> Surprising. Must be some major differences between the Titanium models and the AL models in terms of tubing shape and what not. I think I've asked/commented on that before. I wonder if doing the washer grind mod would allow the dropouts to be pulled out far enough to fit 29x2.6 on a smaller (i35) rim?


The Ti and AL are made in different factories. they were also designed at different times, hence the small differences.



PHeller said:


> RSDBikes: If I got a XXL AL model and I really liked the fit/reach (464), could a XXL titanium be ordered to mirror that? Or do you guys order titanium frames in big batches?


Yes,, we could order you an XXL Ti. It would take 3 months.


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

4 rides on my sergeant and Im finding the strengths and weaknesses. Already earned a KOM and really liking the concept of a plus hardtail. I added a dropper because that just seems like a necessity with a plus hardtail and it really was. Opened a lot of options for going very fast downhill.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

The Sarge got a brake upgrade and a set of Nobby Nic 3.0 tires, I may have taken the studded winter tires off too early but this is April, its supposed to be spring! the Nobby Nics did quite well on the crunchy snow, just had to exercise a bit of caution on the icy bits of the trail. seasonal temps right now should be 15C (59F) but are hovering around the -10c (14F) mark with snow! looking forward to summer... I think a dropper post is on the wishlist now.


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

Is that a 200mm rotor on the front? I'm planning on doing that but just keeping with SRAM. Why the change to XT?


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Yup that's a 203mm on the front. 180 on the rear is the max, I have shimano brakes on my full suspension bike and like the feel.it doesn't look like it anymore but I had the base build and had avid bb7s on the sarge, I am going to put the bb7s back on for the winter months as shimano don't do well in the winter.. I just wanted the brakes to feel similar on both my primary bikes this summer and it's hard to beat the price of the XTs.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

With Hope 4 pot system, I have the equivalent to 1 ton brakes on a Toyota SR5... For the uninitiated, they are downright dangerous.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Totally agree Banshee, I had hope v4s on the sarge for 2 rides total and decided it was WAY to much brake for the sarge


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

Sounds like what I need then! I don't want to spend that much though. The larger rotor will give me 11% more power and that's gotta be close to my wants. Im use to 200 on a 26" wheel so a little unimpressed with the power.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

trials4evr said:


> Totally agree Banshee, I had hope v4s on the sarge for 2 rides total and decided it was WAY to much brake for the sarge


One thing lacking is any form of arm pump from braking! With the braking power afforded with the Hopes, not to mention, they are in living color, one finger braking is a great thing! No more grab a fist full of brake lever to get trialsy. If I felt that 160's with 4 pots would be sufficient, I would go there in a heartbeat to keep rotor damage from being an issue. Nothing worse than a bent rotor from Jeepin!!

If my brakes don't put me through the windshield, they are not working.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Question for you SS Sergeant owners, does 32x21 combo work at almost slammed (shortest CS) position?


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

If anyone wants to see a Sergeant unboxing I made a video with my kid:


----------



## dernbiebs (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks for posting! There is a definite lack of videos on the Sergeant. How do you like the build kit? Fork, brakes and derailleur?


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

dernbiebs said:


> Thanks for posting! There is a definite lack of videos on the Sergeant. How do you like the build kit? Fork, brakes and derailleur?


I have the V1 build kit which I dont think you can get anymore. I got one of the last ones on sale. I am really impressed with the fork. It just disappears and works super hard without showing itself at all. Very happy with the shiftibg and gear ratios from the 1x10 SRAM 9. Ive had some challenges with the brakes (guide R). I get inconsistent level pull and power from the rear. Almost like fade but they should not be fading with the brake usage that leads to this issue. The front lacks power for my 215lbs and downhill desires. The chronicle tires are fast rolling but too slippery for our trails. Im hoping they'll begin to work well as things dry out. The rest is relatively what you would expect. It does the job well without issue. What can be said about a handle bar or cranks etc. Haha.

Once I have a few more rides on it I'll do a follow up to the unboxing with impressions.


----------



## dernbiebs (Nov 24, 2016)

Sweet! Interesting to hear about the brakes. Do you think they can be remedied with some adjusting? Surprised the stopping power is lacking, as I figured the 4 piston guides would be plenty strong. I’m same weight as you and have similar DH ambitions, so this is interesting to me. What conditions/trails are you riding where the Chronicles are lacking?


----------



## minivanpride (Apr 11, 2007)

*Where Sarge took me recently*









Pic taken from the top of John's Mountain in North Georgia on a scouting ride for TNGA. I'm riding roughly the entire course backwards in chunks in prep for the race. Don't think I'm gonna ride the Sarge in the race, though, as it's a little overbuilt for the mostly fire roads and constant climbing. I have a cheap china carbon full rigid boost frameset and some cheap china carbon 29" wheels in the mail, but Sarge will be the perennial back-up and take the brunt of my training day trips for the time being. It has certainly been good for the adventure so far.

My only minor gripes so far are:
- on steeper and longer climbs (no shortage in North GA it seems), when I stand to climb or even sit on the rivet and spin to get extra torque, my rear end can lose traction easily, but this could be a technique issue, esp on 5+ hr rides. Thinking about swapping the 32t ring for a 30t ring and an e13 cassette in 9-46
- the dropper adjustment on the KS LEV is fiddly and I have had to zip-tie the little plastic cover on the little box to keep it on despite the little retention ferrule thingy.

Only changes from stock so far are tubeless conversion with stock tires (found 18psi is a good all 'round pressure for the 3.0s), changed grips (I broke the original lock-ons by over-torquing the bolt, doh), and added crank bros mallets. Oh yeah, and an ass savers front fender (not pictured). Will have to submit a pic when the bike is all kitted up in full overnight training mode with packs and lights, etc.

My next purchases for this bike will be a sensible set of 29er wheels/tires for variety's sake. Any recommendations on good cost-effective combos that keep with the ethos of the Sergeant?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

dernbiebs said:


> Thanks for posting! There is a definite lack of videos on the Sergeant. How do you like the build kit? Fork, brakes and derailleur?


Frankly, one of the first changes to Sarge was tires. Another was the Guide brakes had an issue after a year or so and were changed to Hope Tech3 E4's. The hopes are basically towing package power brakes! What a Godsend! The guides were decent but had a MC fail. 
Later, a wheelset was in order to save time and effort in changing over from Nobby Nic 3.0's to Rocket Ron 3.0's. 
I also enjoy lacing up a pair of wheels from time to time. Other than that, Sarge still has the X9 drive train. Bars did get changed with Loaded AMX for color and upsweep that provides that trialsy feel that I enjoy.

Sarge is kinda impatient and would prefer to rail than have to wait for camera setup. Honestly, helmet cam plain sux.


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

I dont think adjustment would fix the rear issue. Its just a weird thing I cant put my finger on. Maybe theres air in the lines... The front shouldnt be lacking but Im use to 203mm rotors on 26" wheels. When I do the moment arm calculations for the wheel and rotor size difference its nearly 20% less power. I've slowly been adapting but cant raise the back tire without it being very steep or chucking my weight forward. As for the chronicles, i find I lose traction on wet rock, firm mud, and wet roots. I think a more aggressive tread would help with the rock and roots. The mud might be the width of plus tires in general. I've had a few instances where I'm in a corner and one or both tires lets go on top of the mud. A narrower tire might cut into the mud better. Same with climbing traction. Anything mudding and the tire doesnt bite in. They roll very very fast though. And in the firmer dry soil with potentially loose surface soil they grab incredibly well. Tires are always a trade off. The wet coast like open deep tread.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The Chronicles are not at their best for muddy, wet or loose conditions, period.

With either RR or NN, I have not had traction loss as I would with a 2.something tire. I don't run em hard as tungsten and have traction for days.
The key is air pressure! A slight squish and they are velcro. Developing a lighter riding style is also greatly improving performance.

Climbing with Sarge has been by far, less daunting than many bikes I have ridden over the years. As a matter of fact, often times a 2.something bike is going slower on climbs than Sarge.


----------



## dernbiebs (Nov 24, 2016)

Glad to hear positive review on the fork. I am the same weight as you and have wondered how the performance would be on the Comp it if it would be worthwhile looking for a Pro, or spending the extra $$ to upgrade the air spring as was done by Goose. Interested to hear your thoughts on the fork after a few more rides.


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

minivanpride said:


> My next purchases for this bike will be a sensible set of 29er wheels/tires for variety's sake. Any recommendations on good cost-effective combos that keep with the ethos of the Sergeant?


Im also interested in this question as I've got a defective rear hub and thinking of options. One of which is just buy a set of 29ers while I figure out how to deal with this hub.


----------



## dernbiebs (Nov 24, 2016)

ryanbouma said:


> Im also interested in this question as I've got a defective rear hub and thinking of options. One of which is just buy a set of 29ers while I figure out how to deal with this hub.


Didn't you just get the Sergeant? The hubs already going? I imagine it's covered under warranty?

Anyone know if the V2 wheelset with Durocs uses the same hubs at the V1 Mulefuts?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ryanbouma said:


> Im also interested in this question as I've got a defective rear hub and thinking of options. One of which is just buy a set of 29ers while I figure out how to deal with this hub.


If you are still under warranty, get in touch with Alex straight away. He's been awesome at taking care of issues in short order.


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

BansheeRune said:


> If you are still under warranty, get in touch with Alex straight away. He's been awesome at taking care of issues in short order.


It's a month old but been acting weird since day 1. He put me in touch with Hays/SunRingle but they want me to send it to them. From Canada its expensive and doesn't make sense. I will try to fix it and I think they will supply the parts. It shouldn't cost me anything provided I can figure it out ok. I've never rebuilt a hub though.


----------



## dernbiebs (Nov 24, 2016)

ryanbouma said:


> It's a month old but been acting weird since day 1. He put me in touch with Hays/SunRingle but they want me to send it to them. From Canada its expensive and doesn't make sense. I will try to fix it and I think they will supply the parts. It shouldn't cost me anything provided I can figure it out ok. I've never rebuilt a hub though.


Bummer, I've heard this was a common issue with the rear hubs, but I thought I heard that SunRingle had remedied the issue.


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

dernbiebs said:


> Bummer, I've heard this was a common issue with the rear hubs, but I thought I heard that SunRingle had remedied the issue.


Maybe I got new old stock or something. When it freewheels it makes a clunk and grabs the chain every rotation or so. But its not consistent. I can feel the chain jerk in my feet as I coast. Thankfully it still pedals although I get the occasional clunk and ping when pedalling too.


----------



## goose8 (Feb 24, 2007)

I blew the hub on my v1 sergeant on the first ride (it was one of their demo bikes). Turned out that it had a defect in one of the slots where the pawl sits. I didn't notice that when I was trying to figure out what was wrong, but my mechanic did. Might be worth having someone local take a look at it and then you'll have a better idea of what the problem is when you talk to SunRingle. Just a thought- good luck!


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

Well, I think I found the issue. Two pawl springs aren't working right. One isn't working at all, just loose. The other is gritty and sticky.

Is there a freehub upgrade available? The aluminum body was fairly gouged from the cassette rings. I'm gonna ask the Sun Ringle guy if a steel one is available.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

I had the exact same thing happen to me on my sergeant, Alex from rsd passed my info to Sun ringle and they sent me out a new pawl and spring set right away, I haven't had any issues with the hub since, I have had a couple of issues with the sun ringle rear hub on my mayor and ended up with the steel upgrade (the alloy driver was pretty gouged) , I haven't had the cassette off the mayor since the steel upgrade but I would assume that the gouging issues wouldnt happen on the steel. Get in touch with Alex, I've probably had more warranty issues than most with my 2 RSD bikes and every time I'm treated fairly and always come away from the experience happy with the end result, rsd hands down has some pretty awesome customer service thanks to Alex.


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

Im worried they're only going to send springs and pawls because something gouged the driver inside the hub too. You can see marks between pawls in this photo: https://www.dropbox.com/s/y1zkt8232q9daep/P1030254.JPG?dl=0

Those marks are only between the broken and good pawl. I sent the photo and mentioned it to Sun ringle but I don't think he understood. I think he probably was referring to the gouges on the outside of the driver, which are normal and expected.

Yes Alex has been doing his best, but I am quite frustrated with this bike. First the star nut creeped out and I couldnt assemble the bike. I dont live near an LBS so Alex sent a new star nut but it never showed up. I broke down after two weeks and drove to a shop to buy a $1 part and set the new nut myself. Assembled the bike and the brakes had a problem. Still dont know what was wrong but I could not safely ride the bike. Alex was great and sent new brakes without hesitation. New ones work. Got 5 rides on the bike and now the hub has me out for who knows how many rides. I gotta do the work on my brand new bike. I looked seriously at used and went new for reliability. Having a hard time enjoying the bike.


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

The guy from Hayes sent me new everything. Bearings and axle etc. Even sent the freehub body in chromoly like I asked about. I'm super happy about that. I should be back riding very soon and I am very happy about that!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ryanbouma said:


> The guy from Hayes sent me new everything. Bearings and axle etc. Even sent the freehub body in chromoly like I asked about. I'm super happy about that. I should be back riding very soon and I am very happy about that!


Welcome to the world of mass produced parts. It has happened with projectors that retail over 100k and I got stuck with having to resolve it. Yus, it's a bummer when multiple issues arise and that can occur regardless of bike maker.


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

BansheeRune said:


> Welcome to the world of mass produced parts. It has happened with projectors that retail over 100k and I got stuck with having to resolve it. Yus, it's a bummer when multiple issues arise and that can occur regardless of bike maker.


I understand that. The post you quoted was more of me saying I'm really happy with how Hayes handled the replacement parts. They sent everything to make sure I was covered instead of skimping out and sending just new pawls and spring or even just a new freehub body would have been all I expected. Instead I can rebuild the whole thing with what they sent. Awesome.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

These days, any manufacturer that will go the extra mile bears paying attention to. With that level of service, they obviously are spot on with custy care as well as caring about their products bringing a good service life. If all were this way!


With 8 pages going, where are y'all riding your Sergeants? Let's see em in the wild enjoying some +bike habitat!!


----------



## jfaulk (Dec 18, 2017)

Sorry for a generic question on such a specific thread but I enjoy coming back to discuss the Sergeant. What maintenance do you perform on your bike prior to storage? Crazy question right? Unfortunately, I suffered a total tear of my distal biceps tendon last week. I'm going under the knife this week and won't be able to ride for a while. So, prior to an extended period out of the saddle, are there any specific maintenance items that I should make sure are good to go? Thanks.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Should be able to just hang it up and be good from there.

Keeping in a place away from exhaust fumes will preserve tires.

Speedy recovery, my friend....


----------



## jfaulk (Dec 18, 2017)

Thanks, Banshee. Just wanted to make sure there wasn't something specific that should be addressed. I appreciate the well wishes also.


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

Maybe deflate the fork, leave it in the highest gear, make sure it's clean dry and lubed, and rotate the wheels everyonce in a while so the tires don't develope flat spots. Maybe overkill...


----------



## stm32disco (Jun 7, 2017)

ryanbouma said:


> Im worried they're only going to send springs and pawls because something gouged the driver inside the hub too. You can see marks between pawls in this photo: https://www.dropbox.com/s/y1zkt8232q9daep/P1030254.JPG?dl=0
> 
> Those marks are only between the broken and good pawl. I sent the photo and mentioned it to Sun ringle but I don't think he understood. I think he probably was referring to the gouges on the outside of the driver, which are normal and expected.
> 
> Yes Alex has been doing his best, but I am quite frustrated with this bike. First the star nut creeped out and I couldnt assemble the bike. I dont live near an LBS so Alex sent a new star nut but it never showed up. I broke down after two weeks and drove to a shop to buy a $1 part and set the new nut myself. Assembled the bike and the brakes had a problem. Still dont know what was wrong but I could not safely ride the bike. Alex was great and sent new brakes without hesitation. New ones work. Got 5 rides on the bike and now the hub has me out for who knows how many rides. I gotta do the work on my brand new bike. I looked seriously at used and went new for reliability. Having a hard time enjoying the bike.


That messed up freehub looks just like mine! I have a 2016 Big Chief with Mulefuts. Sun Ringle SRC hub. I've about 500K on. I've had the rear bearings changed twice and yesterday I just changed the pawls and ratchet ring.

http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires/freehub-body-done-1081495.html

While I'm complaining, I had to have the SRAM Guide R levels warrantied because they wouldn't return in warm weather (known issue). I love this bike, but I've done more work on this bike in 18 months then an old Trek I ran for 13 years. None of this is RSDs fault though.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

stm32disco said:


> That messed up freehub looks just like mine! I have a 2016 Big Chief with Mulefuts. Sun Ringle SRC hub. I've about 500K on. I've had the rear bearings changed twice and yesterday I just changed the pawls and ratchet ring.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires/freehub-body-done-1081495.html
> 
> While I'm complaining, I had to have the SRAM Guide R levels warrantied because they wouldn't return in warm weather (known issue). I love this bike, but I've done more work on this bike in 18 months then an old Trek I ran for 13 years. None of this is RSDs fault though.


Frankly, I have done very little following the build of three RSD's. Being mindful that mass produced components are likely to have a %age of product failures when you are dealing with items produced in batches of a million or more. So, if we look at the total number of failed item x out of a production run of 1.25 million, where is the % of failure at?

With the Sram brakes, I had a lever fail and warranty was excellent. The Sram brakes are on the shelf for emergency situations and Hope Tech3 E4's are the daily driver. There's nothing like fitting F350 brakes to a Toyota SR5!


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

stm32disco said:


> That messed up freehub looks just like mine! I have a 2016 Big Chief with Mulefuts. Sun Ringle SRC hub. I've about 500K on. I've had the rear bearings changed twice and yesterday I just changed the pawls and ratchet ring.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires/freehub-body-done-1081495.html
> 
> While I'm complaining, I had to have the SRAM Guide R levels warrantied because they wouldn't return in warm weather (known issue). I love this bike, but I've done more work on this bike in 18 months then an old Trek I ran for 13 years. None of this is RSDs fault though.


I need to get my Guide R brakes replaced for the same reason. What's the process to get them warrantied?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## stm32disco (Jun 7, 2017)

MinesPunk said:


> I need to get my Guide R brakes replaced for the same reason. What's the process to get them warrantied?


The bike shop I normally go to was very familiar the warm-weather problem. In my case, I took the bike in and they sent the levers away and put them back on. It took just under 3 weeks. SRAM has a 2 year warranty.


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

I have a feeling my SRAMs will be gone before I have any warranty issues. They just plain suck. I've increased the front rotor to a 203 and still not enought. Saints or Hopes as soon as I can afford them.


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop01 (Nov 29, 2015)

ryanbouma said:


> I have a feeling my SRAMs will be gone before I have any warranty issues. They just plain suck. I've increased the front rotor to a 203 and still not enought. Saints or Hopes as soon as I can afford them.


XT is dual piston now too

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

MinesPunk said:


> I need to get my Guide R brakes replaced for the same reason. What's the process to get them warrantied?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Speak with Alex and he can direct you on this. LBS should have no issue with warranty if they are still covered.


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

Hello people, I have just purchased a Sergeant frame and need some guidance on tires. I am looking for the preferred 2.8 tires for New England roots and rocks. I'll be on 40mm internal rims and interested in traction and durability more than speed.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

mileslong said:


> Hello people, I have just purchased a Sergeant frame and need some guidance on tires. I am looking for the preferred 2.8 tires for New England roots and rocks. I'll be on 40mm internal rims and interested in traction and durability more than speed.


Maxxis has their DHR/DHF, Schwalbe offers Nobby Nic 2.8 snakeskin for a lil more durability. Ether should serve well.

And, bicycles do have motors... Look in the mirror to have a look at one!


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop01 (Nov 29, 2015)

Any Middlechild ride reports?

Should we start a new thread... Love the sarge but kinda itchin for some slack steel

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Fuzzy Dunlop01 said:


> Any Middlechild ride reports?
> 
> Should we start a new thread... Love the sarge but kinda itchin for some slack steel
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Fat-bikedotcom will have a spotlight soon and a subsequent review. I take those with a grain of salt, tho.


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Maxxis has their DHR/DHF, Schwalbe offers Nobby Nic 2.8 snakeskin for a lil more durability. Ether should serve well.
> 
> And, bicycles do have motors... Look in the mirror to have a look at one!


All good suggestions but I picked up a pair of Maxxis Chronicles for a discount...waiting for my frame. my 140mm Yari and my wheels. Drivetrain will be a 1x10 with all XO bits, XO brakes too, all from my old hardtail.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I have my original equipment Chronys. Never have used em again tho. Simply didn't like the feel or performance of them.
Sounds like a solid build for ya. Let the adventures begin!


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

Well, now I have a really annoying creak that sounds like it's coming from the cranks. I was chasing my seat post, handlebars, etc. but I'm pretty sure it's the cranks. Anybody else have any creak issues with the raceface turbines? I'm debating pulling the cranks off and the BB apart and relubing and assembling to try and get rid of it. Any success stories would help. Thanks.

Oh ya, that's only 9 rides in on it.


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

Fuzzy Dunlop01 said:


> Any Middlechild ride reports?
> 
> Should we start a new thread... Love the sarge but kinda itchin for some slack steel
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


I built mine up over a week ago. A new specific thread would be awesome. Can't figure out how to post photos on this forum for some reason. So far getting used to the bike, but like it more every ride.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ryanbouma said:


> Well, now I have a really annoying creak that sounds like it's coming from the cranks. I was chasing my seat post, handlebars, etc. but I'm pretty sure it's the cranks. Anybody else have any creak issues with the raceface turbines? I'm debating pulling the cranks off and the BB apart and relubing and assembling to try and get rid of it. Any success stories would help. Thanks.
> 
> Oh ya, that's only 9 rides in on it.


After two years of riding Sarge, he's behaving well and have not had the creaking BB crop up yet.
An overhaul should resolve it. Lube the spindle as well as set the preload appropriately and you should be good to go. 
The Race Face BB has some form of thread locker compound on it from the factory that is supposed to prevent creaking from the BB shell/cup interface.


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop01 (Nov 29, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> After two years of riding Sarge, he's behaving well and have not had the creaking BB crop up yet.
> An overhaul should resolve it. Lube the spindle as well as set the preload appropriately and you should be good to go.
> The Race Face BB has some form of thread locker compound on it from the factory that is supposed to prevent creaking from the BB shell/cup interface.


My raceface turbine /wolftooth CAMO was creaking... Not a stock RSD, either. Was way worse when i was cranking hard as a single speed.

I reinstalled and regreased. Never touched the bottom bracket. Check the spider bolts and especially the raceface preload ring. I haven't had problems in a while after the last cleaning and its super dusty here in socal.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Fuzzy Dunlop01 said:


> My raceface turbine /wolftooth CAMO was creaking... Not a stock RSD, either. Was way worse when i was cranking hard as a single speed.
> 
> I reinstalled and regreased. Never touched the bottom bracket. Check the spider bolts and especially the raceface preload ring. I haven't had problems in a while after the last cleaning and its super dusty here in socal.
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Creaking is below the stature of a Sergeant... Just sayin'!


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks guys. Sounds like a re and re will take care of it. I'm even more positive that's the creak now.


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

Just an update, I pulled out the cranks and quickly realized race face uses a different pattern on their BB spanner wrench thingy. Great. Why race face, why?? Anyways, I figured let's see if it's loose enough for channel lock pliers, fully expecting it would not be. Don't worry, I wrapped shop cloth around the BB. They were barely more than hand tight. Very little grease, and dirty. Cleaned it all up and torqued everything to spec, except the BB which had to go back on with the channel lock pliers, though were tightened more than before. Absolutely no creaking now. Hopefully it does not return, cause I just want to ride this thing.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Ryan, how are we gonna keep the park tool designers in a job if you and I are not forced to buy yet another specialty tool??

Glad the creaking was resolved for ya.


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> Speak with Alex and he can direct you on this. LBS should have no issue with warranty if they are still covered.


For those that have had their Guide R brakes warrantied which parts need to go to the shop? Piston and lever or caliper? Maybe all of the above? Thanks for the help, hoping to hit the local shop this weekend to get the brake warranty done

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

MinesPunk said:


> For those that have had their Guide R brakes warrantied which parts need to go to the shop? Piston and lever or caliper? Maybe all of the above? Thanks for the help, hoping to hit the local shop this weekend to get the brake warranty done
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Most likely just the affected component. Frankly, I replaced the Guides with Hope Tech 3 E4's and haven't looked back. Was 179 per axle and worth every penny.


----------



## stm32disco (Jun 7, 2017)

MinesPunk said:


> For those that have had their Guide R brakes warrantied which parts need to go to the shop? Piston and lever or caliper? Maybe all of the above? Thanks for the help, hoping to hit the local shop this weekend to get the brake warranty done
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I took the levers in. I was going to fix it myself to avoid the 2-3 weeks of downtime, but you need some 0.9mm snap ring pliers to get the ring out.

This should have been a recall or something. I don't know anyone with Guide R's that didn't need to get this done.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

stm32disco said:


> I took the levers in. I was going to fix it myself to avoid the 2-3 weeks of downtime, but you need some 0.9mm snap ring pliers to get the ring out.
> 
> This should have been a recall or something. I don't know anyone with Guide R's that didn't need to get this done.


I would agree. Frankly, I repaired my brakes after changing over to a set of orange Hopes and sold em.


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

*first ride on new build*

Had my shakedown ride on my new Sergeant. This is the bike I've been looking for. Built up with full SLX drivetrain and brakes, XT hubs and bottom bracket with Easton Havoc bar, stem and seat post. I'll probably get a dropper 'cause this thing goes down fast!

Had a picture but it won't load.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Since I know the Sergeant were shipping with SunRingle Duroc 50 wheelsets with SRX hubs, if anyone needs a spare freehub driver, or wants to switch to an XD driver, I've got a few spares sitting around I'm willing to sell for $20. PM me if interested.


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

Has anybody sold their other bikes after getting a Sergeant? My XC hardtail and my rigid fatbike are advertised for sale as the way to pay for my Sergeant. But now I'm thinking that the Bronson has been rendered redundant.

Will I regret liquidating or have I discovered the holy grail?


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

mileslong said:


> Has anybody sold their other bikes after getting a Sergeant? My XC hardtail and my rigid fatbike are advertised for sale as the way to pay for my Sergeant. But now I'm thinking that the Bronson has been rendered redundant.
> 
> Will I regret liquidating or have I discovered the holy grail?


If my 2016 sergeant had the front end geometry of the Middlechild I would buy a Ti version and liquidate all other bikes in my house. As it is now I'm holding onto my old school 26er with 160mm front and back for downhill entertainment

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

What do you mean front end geometry? As in....reach?


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

PHeller said:


> What do you mean front end geometry? As in....reach?


Reach and slacker head angle. I just like being a bit more stretched. If I could run 27.5x3.8 on the Middle child like I can on the sergeant the sarge would've already been sold

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

I actually determined that because the standover and head tube length don't change on the L/XL/XXL Sergeants, if you can fit a Large V2, you can also fit a XXL V2, and gain reach/ETT. 

I just wish I could afford a custom XXL V2 titanium frame.


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

My X9 derailleur self destructed yesterday. The arm just fell off while riding. Looks press fit to the derailleur body to hold the spring captive and that just separated and the spring fell out. Very frustrating as this is another break down I did not want to deal with. It was not due to a crash or strike and the bike has less than 200km on it!!!

In any case my question has to do with converting to 11 speed with a shimano groupset. Anyone know if the free hubs are 11 speed compatible or how to get one? I'm a little unsure of how all that works/goes together. Seems some freehubs are 11 speed with a spacer for the 10sp cassettes while some are 8/9/10 sp and need to be replaced to work with 11 sp.

If it's a lost cause I'll see about getting SRAM to warranty the derailleur. Funny, I was a SRAM fanboy until this bike. Shimano from now on.


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

PHeller said:


> I actually determined that because the standover and head tube length don't change on the L/XL/XXL Sergeants, if you can fit a Large V2, you can also fit a XXL V2, and gain reach/ETT.


From what I can tell that's exactly right. I have the XXL. It is a little long in terms of pedal strikes going over rock outcrops common around me, but does give nice reach when climbing steep stuff.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ryanbouma said:


> My X9 derailleur self destructed yesterday. The arm just fell off while riding. Looks press fit to the derailleur body to hold the spring captive and that just separated and the spring fell out. Very frustrating as this is another break down I did not want to deal with. It was not due to a crash or strike and the bike has less than 200km on it!!!
> 
> In any case my question has to do with converting to 11 speed with a shimano groupset. Anyone know if the free hubs are 11 speed compatible or how to get one? I'm a little unsure of how all that works/goes together. Seems some freehubs are 11 speed with a spacer for the 10sp cassettes while some are 8/9/10 sp and need to be replaced to work with 11 sp.
> 
> If it's a lost cause I'll see about getting SRAM to warranty the derailleur. Funny, I was a SRAM fanboy until this bike. Shimano from now on.


Frankly, there has never been a derailleur to survive me. With X9 and three years and who's counting mileage, Sarge still has his X9 type II going nicely.
The part that came apart was not staked properly and lead to an early failure. Check with your LBS for warranty on it. They might need your receipt for verification of warranty. If need be, reach out to Alex to get a copy emailed your way.

On the 11 speed side of things, what hub are you dealing with?


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

BansheeRune said:


> Frankly, there has never been a derailleur to survive me. With X9 and three years and who's counting mileage, Sarge still has his X9 type II going nicely.
> The part that came apart was not staked properly and lead to an early failure. Check with your LBS for warranty on it. They might need your receipt for verification of warranty. If need be, reach out to Alex to get a copy emailed your way.
> 
> On the 11 speed side of things, what hub are you dealing with?


Derailleur are a common failure which is why I fear I won't be helped.

Problem with going to an LBS is the fact that I didn't buy from them. I have my receipt from February, but how awkward to ask for help after not supporting them. I find it ironic. I'm sure they would too. I'll ask Alex if he has a SRAM contact or something. I think Alex is tired of me as I've had a "few" problems.

I've been very happy with the shifting performance with it until this happened. So odd as I've managed to keep it completely out of harms way and then bam.

I have the SRC hub from the mulefut wheels. Not sure what else to say about them. I can pull the cassette off if that would help??

Thanks!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

No need to pull it apart. I'll check into the compatibility of the existing driver and let ya know.

Alex is a good egg. He cares deeply about his business and clients, so not likely that he's finding issue with ya. The simple fact of the matter is that Sram should stand behind their products and you should get more than a few hundred km out of a derailleur. Give it a go as these X9's ain't cheap, low end parts.

The primary reason I like the 36-11 cassette is that the range is good and I can use a short cage RD for its compact cage.


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi Ryan,
No worries. Don't ever hesitate to reach out.
When it comes to parts that have a high rate of wear and tear, it's very difficult to get a warranty from the manufacturer, but not impossible. Try your LBS anyway and see what happens.
Your hub is an SRC with a 10/11spd Shimano driver. Good to go, if you want to switch to 11spd, as long as the cassette is not SRAM XD


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

RSD Bikes said:


> Hi Ryan,
> No worries. Don't ever hesitate to reach out.
> When it comes to parts that have a high rate of wear and tear, it's very difficult to get a warranty from the manufacturer, but not impossible. Try your LBS anyway and see what happens.
> Your hub is an SRC with a 10/11spd Shimano driver. Good to go, if you want to switch to 11spd, as long as the cassette is not SRAM XD


Alex, thanks for posting and that is great news about the 11 speed.

I'll shoot you an email. I have a picture of the derailleur as it fell apart on the trail. I figure it will be hard to get warranty given the type of part, but I've never seen this before. Bent a lot of derailleur but this one hasn't a scratch (pure luck to be honest).


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ryanbouma said:


> Derailleur are a common failure which is why I fear I won't be helped.
> 
> Problem with going to an LBS is the fact that I didn't buy from them. I have my receipt from February, but how awkward to ask for help after not supporting them. I find it ironic. I'm sure they would too. I'll ask Alex if he has a SRAM contact or something. I think Alex is tired of me as I've had a "few" problems.
> 
> ...


An LBS not willing to go to bat for you is an LBS choosing to send you elsewhere for your next bike purchase, bottom line.

Here is the response from the manufacturer of your hub on the topic of compatibility.

If you currently have the shimano style fhb and plan to use a shimano drivetrain the standard freehub would work for 9 through 11 speed cassettes. 12 speed shimano requires a special freehub body and I do not believe the 12sp shimano drivetrain has been released yet. Regardless, we do not have a freehub for 12sp shimano as they have a special partnership with DT Swiss. For Sram, you will need an XD driver (Part #: 281-31520-K004) which will handle all 10-12 speed Sram XD Cassette bodies. If you have any additional questions please let me know.

Thanks,
Nick

Nick Montee l
Warranty & Technical Support


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

I've got a SRAM driver for sale for the SRC/SRX if anyone is interested.


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

BansheeRune said:


> An LBS not willing to go to bat for you is an LBS choosing to send you elsewhere for your next bike purchase, bottom line.


I didn't mean a bike store wouldn't go to bat for me or at least try. I said I don't agree with having to go to a store for help. Take for instance if you and I both sold widgets on First Street right next to each other, and a customer shopped in both our stores. I have widgets for cheaper so the customer chooses to buy his widget from me. Then his widget breaks. Who should he go to for help? Me or you? Will you help him? Probably because you're nice. But what store is the logical place to get help? It would be my store. If your widgets cost more, maybe it's because yours are better or your have better service. That doesn't excuse me from not servicing my customer. And how would you feel if that customer came to me with his broken widget and I said "go next door to that Banshee Rune guy, he'll take care of you because he'll want to sell you a widget next time you need one". Does that actually make sense to you?

Being an ID company does not excuse this basic principle. Not sure why this is difficult for people to understand... From Amazon to Canyon I've only ever known ID companies to deal directly with the customer. In any case, Alex didn't have a contact at SRAM for me and I can't find one, so I'll figure it out on my own or with help from an LBS.



BansheeRune said:


> Here is the response from the manufacturer of your hub on the topic of compatibility.


Thank you for double confirming this for me. I appreciate that.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

It's not about where the original sale took place so much as time squandered. Sure, you can send the faulty component to Alex in Toronto and wait for a round trip to and from Canadia or visit the LBS and expedite the ordeal. I did this with my brakes when the went tits up. It is and was a known failed design that Sram has put out. When the replacement arrived, I promptly gave em away cause Sarge is my buddy and got a set of Hope Tech3 E4's in new black (read orange) for his birthday.


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

BansheeRune said:


> It's not about where the original sale took place so much as time squandered. Sure, you can send the faulty component to Alex in Toronto and wait for a round trip to and from Canadia or visit the LBS and expedite the ordeal. I did this with my brakes when the went tits up. It is and was a known failed design that Sram has put out. When the replacement arrived, I promptly gave em away cause Sarge is my buddy and got a set of Hope Tech3 E4's in new black (read orange) for his birthday.


I live in Canada and sending back wasn't even an option (or expected). Alex didn't even have a contact or a way to deal with warranties with SRAM by the sounds of his email.

Why are you moving the goal posts and arguing my perspective of not wanting to ask an LBS to service something someone else sold me. This is actually quite ridiculous. Surely I'm not crazy?? You don't see my perspective at all? I've been nothing but patient with this bike. I hoped to do YouTube vids and Instagram posts praising this up and coming bike company from my country. Started the day it arrived, and quite about 3 weeks into ownership. I cheer for the underdog any chance I get. But jeez man, there's a breaking point. Alex had a contact for my hub at Hays that worked out well, but nothing for SRAM apparently. He told me to go ask an LBS. Ok no problem. I'm getting the hint from both of you. You love your sergeant you've made that more than clear, but RSD isn't for me I guess.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The goal post is set in bloody concrete... Stated a possible time saver and got my fvckin head tore off and shyt down my fvcking throat.

Have a great day...

*turns off the light and closes the door*


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

BansheeRune said:


> The goal post is set in bloody concrete... Stated a possible time saver and got my fvckin head tore off and shyt down my fvcking throat.
> 
> Have a great day...
> 
> *turns off the light and closes the door*


The time saver logic was never mentioned until your post above. Before the logic was the LBS wants to help me. Not sure how that isn't moving the goal posts in this argument.

BTW, your last post is a bit of an over reaction. I'm explaining my position and wondering how you don't see the irony in using an lbs. if you really can't see that, ok fair enough. Agree to disagree.


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

I’m re reading my posts trying to understand where your reaction is coming from. Possibly not reading it with the right tone. You’ve been helpful. I’m not ripping your head off.


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

Just wanted to update this thread as I got an email from Alex yesterday. He said he put his feet in my shoes and thought he would be upset too. He put a new derailleur in the mail no questions asked. He assured me what I've experienced is rare, and I believe that. Most of us break our parts before they wear out.

So that was pretty cool of him and I may even be lucky enough to have it by the weekend and able to ride again. Thanks again Alex!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

What occurred with your failed derailleur is a pin was not properly staked during manufacture. That happens in mass production as not each item is inspected but a few are pulled for spot inspection. 

With my collection of bikes I do have many parts on the shelf that can get a bike on the trail while a replacement part is on its way. 

On another note, I do business with High Ti Cycles on a routine basis. The owner has no direct access to component manufacturers but does go through suppliers such as QBP and BTI. Those rep companies will honor warranty no differently than Sram, Shimano or any other out there since it is their job to represent the product line.


----------



## kenais (Jan 30, 2004)

Has anyone drilled their frame for an internal dropper? Thinking of doing this and looking for tips.

I rode a dropper equipped bike last week and it was way more helpful than I thought it would be.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I've done a few for others. It does take a steady hand to do well. Two holes and trim the salvage between holes, chamfer with a file for the hose/cable to resit in the opening without being damaged by sharp edges, away ya go.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I keep popping in here to see pix, 

I am disappoint...


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

kenais said:


> Has anyone drilled their frame for an internal dropper? Thinking of doing this and looking for tips.
> 
> I rode a dropper equipped bike last week and it was way more helpful than I thought it would be.


https://www.peterverdone.com/drilling-holes-in-perfectly-good-bike-frames/

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Great writeup, Minespunk! That should help out the peeps thinking bout doing the internal routed dropper.


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

kenais said:


> Has anyone drilled their frame for an internal dropper? Thinking of doing this and looking for tips.
> 
> I rode a dropper equipped bike last week and it was way more helpful than I thought it would be.


I wouldn't dream of drilling a hole in my Sergeant but I wanted a nice,neat and reliable dropper. My Magura Vyron is just the ticket! Go wireless and leave the drilling to the Luddites.

This is coming from a guy who can't figure out how to post a picture of his bike.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Cornfield said:


> I keep popping in here to see pix,
> 
> I am disappoint...


Best post in a long time.


----------



## kenais (Jan 30, 2004)

MinesPunk said:


> https://www.peterverdone.com/drilling-holes-in-perfectly-good-bike-frames/


Perfect, thanks!


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

kenais said:


> Perfect, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 1213977


No problem, that guy has a ton of good info on his site. How do you like the Terrene's in the snow?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

kenais said:


> Perfect, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 1213977


The Sergeant is a tallish stack bike to begin with. What size frame is this and do you feel you bought too small of a frame? Your saddle to bars ratio look right, but you're on stilts, dood.

This is often my issue with bikes. In general, they're designed around little guys.

I'm running 32mm of spacers, 70x10deg Thomson stem, and 38mm riser bars on my Stache to get it up where it should be. (Bars slightly above saddle)


----------



## kenais (Jan 30, 2004)

MinesPunk said:


> No problem, that guy has a ton of good info on his site. How do you like the Terrene's in the snow?


The Terrenes work great in packed snow conditions, the studs help a lot. They struggle on powder where a wider tire would be helpful. The local trails get packed out quickly so it's not a big deal for me, besides if the snow is good I'm going skiing.


----------



## kenais (Jan 30, 2004)

chelboed said:


> The Sergeant is a tallish stack bike to begin with. What size frame is this and do you feel you bought too small of a frame? Your saddle to bars ratio look right, but you're on stilts, dood.
> 
> This is often my issue with bikes. In general, they're designed around little guys.
> 
> I'm running 32mm of spacers, 70x10deg Thomson stem, and 38mm riser bars on my Stache to get it up where it should be. (Bars slightly above saddle)


It's an XL and I'm 6' 3", the size feels good. It's defently my tallest bike. If I had a little longer stem I'd try it but it feels good enough as is to not go out and buy one.


----------



## Rad Kal (Aug 30, 2018)

*Tire Size*



kryten said:


> I built mine up over a week ago. A new specific thread would be awesome. Can't figure out how to post photos on this forum for some reason. So far getting used to the bike, but like it more every ride.


Hey kryten, what width tires did you put on the Middlechild ?
I am thinking of building one up and wondering what the maximum size of tire would fit in the rear ? RSD say 3" should fit but may rub a bit...


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

Rad Kal said:


> Hey kryten, what width tires did you put on the Middlechild ?
> I am thinking of building one up and wondering what the maximum size of tire would fit in the rear ? RSD say 3" should fit but may rub a bit...


2.8 Rekons on 40mm id rims. They are far from true 2.8 in typical Maxxis fashion.


----------



## kenais (Jan 30, 2004)

Done and doner, drilled at an angle and cleaned it up. Waiting for the trails to dry to dial it in.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

I wanted a dropper so bad for the sarge this summer I was considering drilling (external routed posts are generally more expensive and don't look as good) , but I didn't do it for 2 reasons, 1 it MUST void warranty anytime you drill a hole in the frame, and 2 with my luck drilling a small hole in the frame would be all it would take to eventually crack the frame and I'd be SOL because of reason 1. But to each his own I guess


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

trials4evr said:


> I wanted a dropper so bad for the sarge this summer I was considering drilling (external routed posts are generally more expensive and don't look as good) , but I didn't do it for 2 reasons, 1 it MUST void warranty anytime you drill a hole in the frame, and 2 with my luck drilling a small hole in the frame would be all it would take to eventually crack the frame and I'd be SOL because of reason 1. But to each his own I guess


I had the same concerns with my 2016. I want a slacker hardtail for Western trails and considered eventually upgrading to a Ti Sergeant using the 2016 aluminum parts. I bought a Fox Transfer external post with a Wolftooth lever and couldn't be happier with that combo. I prefer external routing for all parts since it's easier to change out when needed

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Snow in September, wtf














At least the sarge is taking it in stride.


----------



## ErrAzIb (Jan 16, 2004)

*Rigid carbon 27+ boost fork*







Anyone has tried theses chinese carbon forks with sarge, I plan to use one during winter coupled with a Minion FBF


----------



## Rad Kal (Aug 30, 2018)

trials4evr said:


> Snow in September, wtf
> View attachment 1216439
> 
> View attachment 1216440
> ...


Is this V1 or V2 ? And what tire size are you running ? Looks fat !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

Rad Kal said:


> Is this V1 or V2 ? And what tire size are you running ? Looks fat !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


V1. Mine fits Bontrager Chupacabra 27.5x3.8 but others have had troubles with that one, guess I got lucky

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

It's a v1 sarge. First pic is the way it's set up now with 3 inch nobby nics. The second pic was the way I had it set up over the summer with 2.6 nobby nic front and a rock razor in the back. I swapped tires to the 3" nns the night the second pic was taken Probably looks a bit fatter due to the mud and snow stuck in the tires.


----------



## Rad Kal (Aug 30, 2018)

trials4evr said:


> It's a v1 sarge. First pic is the way it's set up now with 3 inch nobby nics. The second pic was the way I had it set up over the summer with 2.6 nobby nic front and a rock razor in the back. I swapped tires to the 3" nns the night the second pic was taken Probably looks a bit fatter due to the mud and snow stuck in the tires.


Awesome looking bike. I am thinking of getting one of these for winter riding. Based on you observation, do you think it would fit a 3.8 tire as advertised ? I know, its hard to say if you haven't tried but...Also how do these size ? I spoke to Alex and he recommended a medium for my 5'-11" height. I usually ride a L as I prefer a larger fit (long limbs). Don't want to get myself into buying a too small of a bike (again)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

Rad Kal said:


> Awesome looking bike. I am thinking of getting one of these for winter riding. Based on you observation, do you think it would fit a 3.8 tire as advertised ? I know, its hard to say if you haven't tried but...Also how do these size ? I spoke to Alex and he recommended a medium for my 5'-11" height. I usually ride a L as I prefer a larger fit (long limbs). Don't want to get myself into buying a too small of a bike (again)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it won't fit a Chupacabra you can get Maxxis 3.8 tires to fit. I'm 6'1" with a 36" inseam, bought a large and suspect I would've been comfortable on a XL. Where are you located? People on this sub come from all over and are pretty friendly, if someone is nearby you I'm sure they'll let you take one for a spin. I'm in Southeast Michigan if that helps

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rad Kal (Aug 30, 2018)

MinesPunk said:


> If it won't fit a Chupacabra you can get Maxxis 3.8 tires to fit. I'm 6'1" with a 36" inseam, bought a large and suspect I would've been comfortable on a XL. Where are you located? People on this sub come from all over and are pretty friendly, if someone is nearby you I'm sure they'll let you take one for a spin. I'm in Southeast Michigan if that helps
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. I am located in Toronto. I think I will go for a large then

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

Rad Kal said:


> Thanks for the info. I am located in Toronto. I think I will go for a large then
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty sure that's where RSD is located. If so I'm sure that Alex could arrange a test ride for you

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Sounds like a large is what you need. MinesPunk is right, talk to Alex and set up a test ride rsd is based in Toronto. I can't comment on the tire question, the biggest I've gone is the 3' nns all I can say is that the 3' fits with the slider in the forward most position. So if imagine sliding them back would free up some more room for a larger tire.


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

since Alex got me back in business I wanted to mention that I went into an enduro race with my Sergeant last weekend! Yup, only HT in the race. Got a lot of funny looks. Held my own too! I plan to do some XC races with it next year also. It’s a very well rounded bike if you can do that and not get destroyed.


----------



## mikedeber (May 10, 2006)

I went with the PNW Cascade dropper. Cheap and functional, I may upgrade to the new lever they just announced.

Got a new wheelset a few months ago, Oozy Spanks with Onyx hubs. There's no way I can ride Singlespeed on a regular hub again, the silence and instant engagement are really something else. I picked up the wheels used so they're narrower than what I would prefer at only 35id. It's a different feeling than a big 3.0 on a 45id that I've been riding for the last 3 years on various bikes but it hasn't lost any of the fun factor.









Kitted up for a bikepacking trip









After bikepacking I rode it around for a day with nothing on it, snappy!

I'm moving to Scotland next week and sold all my other bikes and will just be taking the Sarg. Hope he's up for a sloppy winter of riding


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

How do you add photos to a post?

ETA I’m on a mobile. Maybe desktop is better for this?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ryanbouma said:


> How do you add photos to a post?
> 
> ETA I'm on a mobile. Maybe desktop is better for this?


On mobile, it may be different from puter since the site has a different appearance.

Under advanced, scroll down and select upload images.


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

email us and we can arrange something. [email protected]


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ryanbouma said:


> since Alex got me back in business I wanted to mention that I went into an enduro race with my Sergeant last weekend! Yup, only HT in the race. Got a lot of funny looks. Held my own too! I plan to do some XC races with it next year also. It's a very well rounded bike if you can do that and not get destroyed.


Ryan, a hardtail is not a deal breaker in XC, they actually excel at it. Glad to hear the event was a good time! It's on you to be on your game and it sounds like you're doing just that.


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

BansheeRune said:


> Ryan, a hardtail is not a deal breaker in XC, they actually excel at it. Glad to hear the event was a good time! It's on you to be on your game and it sounds like you're doing just that.


For XC ya the HT is great. Around here people lean towards full suspension just cause our terrain is pretty severe. But enduro races HTs are non existent. I was the only one. And yet I managed. I got a lot of looks and then had people wondering what RSD is. Pretty hilarious racing against full suspension bikes with 170mm. I always just say "well I'm pretty tall so I've got 250mm of suspension in my legs" haha! I am gonna race both XC and enduro next summer (low key, nothing too competitive) on one bike. I maybe the only person in my league to even try.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Ryan, those riding full squish are carrying some extra weight that you and I leave at home. (keeping in mind that the Wildcat is full +squish)
Gotta love the analogy of suspension travel! Some things are easier done on HT vs. fully. The fully has its place, indeed however, there are many times that the HT is a real blast. I can get trialsy with far less effort with Sarge vs. the +squish, for example. I have had plenty of good times passing folks on a fully with Sarge and there have been many times that the Wildcat has rolled past others out there. All in the name of good times tho'.
Keep us apprised, Ryan! This endeavor with your Sarge sounds like a great time, indeed. Get out there, kick arse and take names, dood. :thumbsup:


Sarge has a pair of G-One 2.8's he's trying out. Exceptionally light and amazingly fast, they are! Not intended for the dirt days but would be fantastic at Slickrock, Moab. I'll be honest, I long for my 3.0's each ride however, a street session is magically delicious.


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

Definitely a weight advantage but even more I find the HT plus tire combo allows me to burst up tech hills that the other guys struggle with. The large tires wrap around roots and rocks and the stiff chain stays direct all my leg power straight into moving up. It’s a good feeling and something I exploit often. It’s something no other bike I’ve ridden can do.

i do want to try some other tires but something quite aggressive like nobby nics. We have a lot of mud this time of year. The cost of plus tires is a hard pill to swallow.


----------



## ErrAzIb (Jan 16, 2004)

*winter setup*

zero offset NW chainring
3.8 Minions
Boost Carbon Fork


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Well that's something different, I like it! Is the axle to crown measurement close to the same as the manitou magnum? The bike looks like it could handle anything winter throws at it. What does the clearance look like on the back tire?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

While the rear tire clearance is not huge, it is respectable. 

Now that 45Nrth has the dilly and Vanhelga in 27.5, I am very interested to test the fit of the VH for winter riding.

ErrAzIb, what fork and A/C?? Looks downright fun and light.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

ErrAzIb said:


> View attachment 1217944
> Anyone has tried theses chinese carbon forks with sarge, I plan to use one during winter coupled with a Minion FBF


Sorry I didn't see this post. Reposting it.


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

Curious what that fork cost and where to purchase it

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ErrAzIb (Jan 16, 2004)

MinesPunk said:


> Curious what that fork cost and where to purchase it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I've paid 126$US shipped, it tooked less than a week to arrive to my door in Quebec city. Carbonzone on ebay.


----------



## ErrAzIb (Jan 16, 2004)

trials4evr said:


> Sorry I didn't see this post. Reposting it.


It feels like the magnum sagged somewhere around 30%. The fatbike trail I ride are mostly mechanically groomed snow trails. I also have 'true' fatbikes (RSD Mayor V3 w/Minions 4.8 and Norco Bigfoot w/Bud&Lou). But when trails are hard and fast the 5' tires are overkill.


----------



## ErrAzIb (Jan 16, 2004)

BansheeRune said:


> While the rear tire clearance is not huge, it is respectable.
> 
> Now that 45Nrth has the dilly and Vanhelga in 27.5, I am very interested to test the fit of the VH for winter riding.
> 
> ErrAzIb, what fork and A/C?? Looks downright fun and light.


A/C is 492mm based on fork specification. Clearance for the 3.8 minion is more than enough. For the frame, tire cant be inflated more than 8-9 psi, more than that they rub on chainstay. I've changed the stock 6mm offset chainring for a 0mm oval 28t from Blackspire to avoid chainrub on the tire. I know some folks reverse the 6mm chainring but the chainline is shitty that way.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

That's pretty inexpensive, it looks really nice on the bike too. My magnum freezes solid pretty much the same time as the puddles do so most of my winter it's like riding on a rigid fork anyway, just quite a bit heavier than the carbon fork I would imagine. I have a mayor v2 and with the small amount of snow we got last winter I ended up riding the Sergeant with studded wrathchilds on it most of the winter. The Sergeant is great for most winter conditions but when there's a tonne of snow I have a lot more fun on the mayor.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

45Nrth has added a 27.5 Dilly 4 and Vanhelga to their lineup recently. I'm looking to snag a pair of VH's for Sarge to try out this winter. Hopefully they will fit in there so Sarge can enjoy em.

ErrAzIb, thanks for the reply on A/C of your fork. It does look nice on the front of your bike!


----------



## triathloner (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyway you could pretty please weigh the bike with the carbon fork and fat tires??? I have a Sergeant and am actually currently in the market for a lighter fatbike, I have a post over in the fatbike forum about buying a new carbon bike with a lower QR. I didn't even think of going to a carbon fork on the Sergeant. this may be the way to go, and far cheaper. One area of concern is that I am currently 230 pounds and am wondering if the max of 8 to 9 psi if I will be too compressing the tire to rim too much? thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

triathloner said:


> Anyway you could pretty please weigh the bike with the carbon fork and fat tires??? I have a Sergeant and am actually currently in the market for a lighter fatbike, I have a post over in the fatbike forum about buying a new carbon bike with a lower QR. I didn't even think of going to a carbon fork on the Sergeant. this may be the way to go, and far cheaper. One area of concern is that I am currently 230 pounds and am wondering if the max of 8 to 9 psi if I will be too compressing the tire to rim too much? thanks for any help you can provide.


What terrain conditions are you seeking to ride? Snow, ya wanna squish the tires 10-40% to not destroy the trail. Sand, the same for flotation.
With a 3.8, you will be able to ride at much lower psi than with a 3.0. Just food for thought...


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Anybody else wishing RSD brought back the Sergeant CroMo, but with lighter tubing and longer geo? 

I'd love something more compliant than alloy, with the same or better tire clearance (275x3.8 or 29x3) as the titanium frames, without the astronomical price tag. 

I think for as often I ride deep snow or sand, 3.8s would be about as wide I'd need for looseness.


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

There are no plans in making in Cr-Mo version of the Sergeant, BUT a new Sergeant is in the works in Aluminum
just a few details:
Longer T/T and Reach
Steeper S/T
Shorter Stack
Internal dropper
Clearance for 27.5x4.0
Optional Rigid Aluminum fork (with rack mounts) to fit 27.5x4.0 or 29x3
Spring Delivery


----------



## lembocoug (Oct 9, 2013)

*Sergeant fork travel*

Anyone running a 130 fork? Just got my Sergeant frame and have a 150 fork which feels a tad high. Wanna lower but to 140 or 130? only wanna do it once!


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

A new Sergeant? Neat. 

Gonna keep the 73/148 BB/hub spacing? 

I think RSD is onto something with their somewhat unique rear chainstay/yoke design that allows for fitment of 275x4" tires. I just wish you'd try to selling that to more bikepackers who prefer steel over aluminum, to whom 120mm of travel is almost too much, and who love all those rack mounts and stuff. 

I imagine RSD being able to compete with the Karate Monkey, Krampus, Tumbleweed Prospector, etc, but offering more tire size versatility.


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you very much. 
Yes 73mm BB and 148mm rear.
This new Sergeant will be fully rack mounts ready for Bikepackers. 
The bike will come stock with 3.0.
If Bikepacking is your thing, then also get the rigid fork and run 4.0 tires. The fork is 520mm A to C. 
We picked Aluminum because of its price point and weight. 
I'm not a Bikepacker myself but I can imagine that weight saving is a huge factor when going the distance. A steel frame would be at least 1 or 1.5lbs heavier. Once you put 4.0 tires on, the ride characteristic is the same between steel and Aluminum. 
We're super excited about this new Sergeant. It will be posted on the site in the next couple weeks


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

RSD Bikes said:


> Thank you very much.
> Yes 73mm BB and 148mm rear.
> This new Sergeant will be fully rack mounts ready for Bikepackers.
> The bike will come stock with 3.0.
> ...


I will admit my disappointment when I purchased a V1 Sergeant and it had no rack mounts. The website showed the mounts and I thought it would be the most versatile bike on the market. Glad to see the changes coming and may sell my V1 frame for a V3

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## goose8 (Feb 24, 2007)

RSD Bikes said:


> Steeper S/T


I'm likely in the minority here, but the current trend toward steeper seat tube angles doesn't work for me. I run my v1 sergeant with an offset seatpost and 170mm cranks to get my body position where it needs to be. I recently rode a trail bike with a ~77 degree seat tube angle and couldn't tolerate it, even with an offset post and slamming the saddle as far back as I could get it.

I'm obviously an outlier, just wanted to throw it out there for consideration. You can't please everyone, but, for what it's worth, the current formula has been working well for me thus far.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

goose8 said:


> I'm likely in the minority here, but the current trend toward steeper seat tube angles doesn't work for me. I run my v1 sergeant with an offset seatpost and 170mm cranks to get my body position where it needs to be. I recently rode a trail bike with a ~77 degree seat tube angle and couldn't tolerate it, even with an offset post and slamming the saddle as far back as I could get it.
> 
> I'm obviously an outlier, just wanted to throw it out there for consideration. You can't please everyone, but, for what it's worth, the current formula has been working well for me thus far.


This is why I couldn't ride a road bike. The steep seat tube angles destroy my power band entirely.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

I would sorta agree. I don't mind a steep STA on a full suspension bike with relatively short stays, but the Sergeant doesn't have short stays, and it's STA is static. 

I'm a big proponent of longer reach, for sure, but that doesn't always require a steep STA. 

In the end it doesn't much matter. I'm in it for the 275x4" on 148 hubs.


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

I like the idea of a slightly steeper seat tube, but not much. It’s a killer climber as is. I do sometimes pop out of the seat forward a couple inches to keep the front wheel from hovering so a steeper ST would put me closer to that spot naturally. I love the idea of a larger diameter seat tube and internal dropper wiring. I don’t care about larger tires or back packing ability personally. But I probably wouldn’t upgrade cause I like the V2 as is enough.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm pretty damn excited about this!


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

I’m having a hard time finding plus tires to buy. Am I crazy? I do live in Canada so my options are possibly limited. Any suggestions someone can make? I was hoping for something quite rugged as the winter mud is coming.


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

ryanbouma said:


> I'm having a hard time finding plus tires to buy. Am I crazy? I do live in Canada so my options are possibly limited. Any suggestions someone can make? I was hoping for something quite rugged as the winter mud is coming.


I got some 27.5x3.8 Hodags last year from a Facebook group. Not sure about the private party purchase from USA to Canada but it's worth looking into. Think I paid about $120 for a set of damn near new Hodags

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ryanbouma said:


> I'm having a hard time finding plus tires to buy. Am I crazy? I do live in Canada so my options are possibly limited. Any suggestions someone can make? I was hoping for something quite rugged as the winter mud is coming.


Peruse www.universalcycles.com

They have a very nice selection of +tires to view.


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

Thank you both. I haven't had much luck finding anything on public sales sites like pink bike. Searching though. That universal cycles site is new and great, thank you. Hopefully they sell to canada. Anyone used the michelin wild am 2.8? Looks like the ticket and cheap! I'll be investigating.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

You're welcome, Ryan! Hopefully UC can give you some ideas and also ship your way. If nothing else, you can find a tire you like and order through a local shop.


----------



## dernbiebs (Nov 24, 2016)

RSD Bikes said:


> There are no plans in making in Cr-Mo version of the Sergeant, BUT a new Sergeant is in the works in Aluminum
> just a few details:
> Longer T/T and Reach
> Steeper S/T
> ...


New Sarge sounds amazing, cant wait to see it. Will the suspension fork fit 27.5x4.0, or just the rigid?


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

I just ended up ordering WTB Bridgers. They look ok. Anyone have experience with them? They have to be better than the slick chronicles. I gotta say the chronicles sure roll fast. I’ll miss that on the fire roads.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ryanbouma said:


> I just ended up ordering WTB Bridgers. They look ok. Anyone have experience with them? They have to be better than the slick chronicles. I gotta say the chronicles sure roll fast. I'll miss that on the fire roads.


The WTB lineup seems ok other than weighing 1100g +. The chrony's are just not the choice for dirt. Frankly, you will find the Bridger to be a fine performer that will do ya good.


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

That’s good to hear. I don’t mind a weight penalty in the winter if it means grip and reduced chance of puncture. I probably get 1100g of caked on mud by half way through the ride anyways! There are so few plus options.


----------



## lembocoug (Oct 9, 2013)

*My very own Sarge!*

So just finished my Sergeant, and since this thread says pix are appreciated, I figured I should comply.
Size Med, 27.5 fox 34 @ 150. NX 1x11. PNW dropper, Sun Ringle Duroc 40mm w/ Terrene Chunk 3.0 F/R (WTB was placeholder till 2nd chunk arrived)

I thought the Sarge had rack mounts based on the RSD website but was saddened to see that was removed in production. So I improvised.

(and yes, I do need a bar mounted beer holder and bottle opener!)


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

Great looking bike. I do like the blue V1 came in. I like punchy coloured bikes. Must have been fun doing a full build from scratch. My kid wants to do that with me someday.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ryanbouma said:


> Great looking bike. I do like the blue V1 came in. I like punchy coloured bikes. Must have been fun doing a full build from scratch. My kid wants to do that with me someday.


Werd!

That's cause bikes are sposta be bitchen!

Congratz, Lembo!


----------



## 32vsnake (Oct 29, 2018)

Hey been out of the MB scene for a few yours and man have things changed.Came across this thread a couple of weeks ago while searching for a steel or Ti hard tail and liked what I saw.

Decided to pull the trigger on the Ti Sergeant with the complete build kit.

So last week this arrived

















Managed to get the bike built this weekend and went out today for the initial ride. Sweet riding bike!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Congratz! 

Lookin great, enjoy the ride!!


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

Very nice bike!


----------



## 32vsnake (Oct 29, 2018)

Got in the second ride today and learning to love this bike. I can also say that it crashes better than I do 

















Bike responded well to the terrain I'm riding...very responsive and a ton of fun









Waiting for some well earned clean up :thumbsup:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Obviously, you are having a great time getting to know your new friend! What good times lie ahead are those adventures in places that may have been much more difficult on traditional bikes.


While I have a 16 aluminum frame, I can tell ya, the climbing, descending and handling are plain awesome with Sarge.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Fatness test will take place tomorrow! 


The Van Helga 27.5x4's are at the shop waiting for Sarge to try em on. *Fingers crossed that 45Nrth stayed in their tradition of narrow for the label sizing*

Should be a sweet winter tire for Sarge with the deep aggressive lugs.


----------



## rbez (May 21, 2007)

Hi all,

I currently have a pre-boost Niner Sir 9 with setups for 27.5x2.8 and 29x2.6 (both scrub at stays a bit) and 100mm Reba. Love the steel feel of the hardtail. Like to climb and descend on my trails in Park City. Want some better geo for the downs, but still want to climb well...and basically have a fun bike (the Sir 9 is definitely fun w/ the beefier tires...had an Evil Following prior to the Sir 9, also very fun). 

Is a Ti Sergeant an upgrade, giving me the pros (fun and smooth downs, etc.) without the cons (sluggish ups)?


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

Rbez, there’s no doubt the sergeant would be a better descender with more travel, lower longer slacker geo and higher tire volume that properly fits the frame. Whether or not it climbs as good or better is the harder question. Personally I find the sergeant to be an incredible climber with only the occasional moments of front end float. A Ti version would be nice and light. I can’t imagine it would be much of a climbing downgrade, if any. The downhill upgrade should be quite obvious.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Rbez, my Sergeant is a 2016 and the newer models have changed very slightly. 
With the laid back seat tube and slack front end the ascending prowess is delightful. I refer to it as dauntless climbing since no other bike in its class has met that ability. Overall handling is just amazing. I spent a great deal of time testing the various bikes and the Sergeant was a problem the moment I threw a leg over it in the shop. And what happened? The bike followed me home!

The issue I would honestly have at this point is actually between the Middle Child and Sergeant. The MC is a steel frame with a more playful geo yet. 
Dammit, Alex, there is an RSD infestation in my house! XD


----------



## rbez (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for replies! Followup on ride qualities of Al vs CroMo vs Ti...is there a noticeable difference between these materials given the beefier 2.6-2.8 tires I'd likely run. (sorry for opening up that old frame material can of worms!!). Years back had an Air9 scandium w/ crappy wheels & skinnier tires that bounced me around like a rag doll, but the Sir9 has been sweet. I think I want to stay in the 26-27 lb range with an XL. Is Ti the ticket w/ the lightness of AL and the smoothness of steel?


----------



## telejefe (Mar 28, 2007)

BansheeRune said:


> Fatness test will take place tomorrow!
> 
> The Van Helga 27.5x4's are at the shop waiting for Sarge to try em on. *Fingers crossed that 45Nrth stayed in their tradition of narrow for the label sizing*
> 
> Should be a sweet winter tire for Sarge with the deep aggressive lugs.


Show some pics if you can. I am curious if they will fit the fork. Word is they are TALL


----------



## Oldinsloe (Apr 12, 2015)

telejefe said:


> Show some pics if you can. I am curious if they will fit the fork. Word is they are TALL


I am in if they will work with the Magnum. The 3.0 Nicks just don't do it for me.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

telejefe said:


> Show some pics if you can. I am curious if they will fit the fork. Word is they are TALL


Words fail us! Sight of these unrolling from the packaging were some lovely looking but even fatter than the FBF/FBR that I have been able to run. :/
For once, 45Nrth didn't blow the label too far out of proportion.

Dammit! No go! No go in the fork or the frame cause they are notably fatter than Maxxis. 
I thought sure 45Nrth would have been less fat as their 3.0 Wrathchild measures 2.55 @20 psi on a 50mm rim.

Ti is good for flex. It should provide a decent ride when tire pressure is like concrete although that tosses traction out the window.Tire pressure is something you absolutely must experiment with on fat tires vs. 2.WTF tires. This is regardless of plastic, AL, Ti or stainless frames. Welcome to the +tire world, but max psi is a basket ball on the verge of being a superball. With that said, I'll recommend starting at 18-20 psi and getting a feel for the bike. The idea of + is to escape the nasty 130 psi 23mm tire horror and have a magic carpet ride.

On the question of smoothness of steel with Ti, yes, Ti will be very much so. Ti is used for springs that will outperform steel springs in terms of life cycle.

Oldnsloe, Sadly, the treads lodge against the arch of the fork. The sides were actually clear. Magnum has greater clearance than any other fork in its class.
Tire choices that are known to work are the Maxxis FBF/FBR and Duro 3.25's 
I enjoy my NN 3.0's and found the snakeskin version to plain suck due to rolling resistance and the ride quality is on par with playing tennis with a ball mauled by a labrador retriever for the last two years. Dead, boundless tires are worthless for getting trialsy and if I cannot get trialsy due to tires being dead, they're offa da bike! I have a pair of Performance NN 3.0's for Sarge and the Wildcat and they perform very well with notably less rolling resistance than the snakeskins I gave away. I did threaten to burn the snakeskins! Will do the same with EXO's. Too bad I haven't found someone to take the Chronicles off my hands. Hate those too.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

Just wondering if I can mount the new Schwable Ice Spiker 2.6 on the Sargent Mule Fut wheels?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Windigo said:


> Just wondering if I can mount the new Schwable Ice Spiker 2.6 on the Sargent Mule Fut wheels?


You will have no issue with 2.6.

I have a pair of Wrathchild 3.0's that measure 2.6 and FBF/FBR 3.8's that fill the frame/fork but clear well enough to ride.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

BansheeRune said:


> You will have no issue with 2.6.
> 
> I have a pair of Wrathchild 3.0's that measure 2.6 and FBF/FBR 3.8's that fill the frame/fork but clear well enough to ride.


Was wondering about them filling the Mullfut enough and woried about dropping the bottom bracket, plus not sure if the 2.6 will actually measure out at 2.6
Anyway ordered them and we shall see, they get amazing reviews for riding on ice.


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

RSD’s website says max tire size for 29 is 2.4. Is anyone running 29s and know if a 2.5 or 2.6 can get in there with ample clearance. I don’t want it stuffed in there super tight. I’m pondering getting a set of 29ers for the bike. I don’t want to loose much air volume out of the rear tire as it’s the little bit of suspension I have, but wondering if 29ers will give me some speed advantages and raise the BB to reduce pedal strikes.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Windigo said:


> Was wondering about them filling the Mullfut enough and woried about dropping the bottom bracket, plus not sure if the 2.6 will actually measure out at 2.6
> Anyway ordered them and we shall see, they get amazing reviews for riding on ice.


Might be on the slightly narrow side. A friend of mine ran Maxxis Ardent 2.4's on his Krampus/Rabbit hole rims with no issue.

The thing that will happen is more tread on the surface without having to air down to get to the studs. For that reason I like the Wrathchild. If 45Nrth ever makes em in a real 3.0 I want a studless pair for dirt. The tread is aggressive and actually rolls very nicely


----------



## offrhodes42 (May 1, 2009)

Thinking of getting a Sergeant and building with really old parts. Has anyone built one up with an Octalink BB? Cranks are older triple XT. What length BB did you use? I am guessing 73x113 will work. I have an Absolute Black oval 30t mounted. The chainline is my concern. Will run as 1x10.


----------



## ErrAzIb (Jan 16, 2004)

want to mount some studded tires on Sarge. I've found some info about cake eater 27.5x4.0 who could be used. Can’t find any info about Gnarwhal 27.5x3.8.....Is someone have any hints about this

cheers


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm digging the color of the v3! matte green is looking good. stealth dropper routing and updated geo... looking good!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

trials4evr said:


> I'm digging the color of the v3! matte green is looking good. stealth dropper routing and updated geo... looking good!
> View attachment 1230671


Anderson's Split Pea green... Off to the paint shop for a coat of Delclear to give the piano finish!

Sarge is wearing his FBR 3.8's and has new snow to beat down. Only wish Maxxis was capable of making em in a supple, pliable casing for snow performance. I have the EXO free version and they feel like 27 TPI stiff wall tires. Frankly, I don't see Sarge needing anything that stiff regardless of time of year.


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

My Sergeant has the Cane Creek 40 ZS-44 headset that needs new bearings. I'd rather not do the disassembly until I have the new ones. Can someone kindly tell me the correct size/chamfer to order? Thanks.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

mileslong said:


> My Sergeant has the Cane Creek 40 ZS-44 headset that needs new bearings. I'd rather not do the disassembly until I have the new ones. Can someone kindly tell me the correct size/chamfer to order? Thanks.


The chamfer is no worries, but I emailed Cane Creek on the topic to get the correct part numbers for our reference.
Will update as I get the dope on it.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

mileslong said:


> My Sergeant has the Cane Creek 40 ZS-44 headset that needs new bearings. I'd rather not do the disassembly until I have the new ones. Can someone kindly tell me the correct size/chamfer to order? Thanks.


Here is the part through BTI, sold as a pair. DC-20555

41mm upper, 52mm lower. 36/45degree


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

I can't figure out how to upload photos to this forum :madman:

Anyways. Picked up some Roval takeoff wheels in 29er form with 29x2.6 purgatory and butcher rubber. These tires are known to measure more like a 2.4 so I rolled the dice on fitment. It was a tight fit but they do fit. Sliders had to go back a ways to make it work. It's the seat stay support that almost touches otherwise width would be fine.

The bike steering feels more precise and climbs lighter. Traction is only slightly less. I'm impressed with the specialized rubber. It hooks up really really well. So that has something to do with it I'm sure. Definitely a harsher ride though as the tire volume isn't even close to the same.

Now I can switch between 27.5x3.0 and 29x2.4ish.This will be nice cause in a couple months race season starts for us. I plan to race XC and enduro on the same bike! And if we do ever get snow this year I can switch back and float on the white stuff. Just need to buy rotors and a cassette to make life easier.

If anybody was considering trying 29s I feel it was money well spent ($450 CAD on pinkbike). Something that always bugged me about the plus rubber was precision. Very vague feeling in the techy corners.


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

Has anyone else drilled a hole in their seat tube? Very tempted to do this as I'd like a oneup dropper. Thanks.


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Here is the part through BTI, sold as a pair. DC-20555
> 
> 41mm upper, 52mm lower. 36/45degree


That confirms what I figured. I has looked around for the specs online but couldn't find anything i could rely on without pulling it apart. Thanks for your help.


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

ryanbouma said:


> Has anyone else drilled a hole in their seat tube? Very tempted to do this as I'd like a oneup dropper. Thanks.


I know that's been discussed and done before, I think in this forum. Why not a wireless dropper. I have a Magura Vyron and I love it, but I'm no racer.


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

mileslong said:


> I know that's been discussed and done before, I think in this forum. Why not a wireless dropper. I have a Magura Vyron and I love it, but I'm no racer.


I've thought about that but I don't think they're available anymore. And expensive. I saw a couple people do it a page back. Is that all? I'll probably email Alex and get his thoughts on it also. He was bang on when I asked about 29er fitment.


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

Just laid down some crazy times and personal records on my second outting with the 29s. They fly up hills. If only they had the “suspension” and traction of the 275+.


----------



## ryanbouma (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm finally at a point where I really know this bike, so I did a review video.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Has anyone heard anymore details about the RSD Archetype? They said on the Pinkbike 2019 Launch that it would be a steel 130mm 29x2.6 setup. The Sergeant v3 is pretty much the alloy specs of that setup. 

I'm really digging the Sergeant V3 "official" ability to run 27x3.8 tires, but would hold out for a steel Sergeant with that same 275x3.8 ability.


----------



## goose8 (Feb 24, 2007)

Agreed- I'd prefer steel too. Looks like the launch documents claim 27.5x4. I think it's the same fork I have now, and that doesn't clear a 4" tire, so I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

ryanbouma said:


> I'm finally at a point where I really know this bike, so I did a review video.


Nice video, the 29ers look good on the Sarge, you have me skimming the pinkbike buysell pages for a set of my own, definitely 29 curious now. Lol


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

goose8 said:


> Agreed- I'd prefer steel too. Looks like the launch documents claim 27.5x4. I think it's the same fork I have now, and that doesn't clear a 4" tire, so I'm cautiously optimistic.


Here is a pic of the fork clearance. Cake Eater 27.5x4.0. The fork was designed to fit our specs.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

PHeller said:


> Has anyone heard anymore details about the RSD Archetype? They said on the Pinkbike 2019 Launch that it would be a steel 130mm 29x2.6 setup. The Sergeant v3 is pretty much the alloy specs of that setup.
> 
> I'm really digging the Sergeant V3 "official" ability to run 27x3.8 tires, but would hold out for a steel Sergeant with that same 275x3.8 ability.


Archetype won't fit 27.5x3.8, it's using the same CS yoke as the MiddleChild.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

goose8 said:


> Agreed- I'd prefer steel too. Looks like the launch documents claim 27.5x4. I think it's the same fork I have now, and that doesn't clear a 4" tire, so I'm cautiously optimistic.


If your referring to the Manitou fork, it definitely fits all 27.5x4 tires when installed on a 50mm rim (27.5 VanHelga being the exception).


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

That fork is definitely on my "want to have" list, I think that goose8 was referring to trying to run a 27.5x 4 with the Manitou fork that the build kit comes with.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey ErrAzib, How have the 3.8 minions been for riding in the snow so far? How's that carbon fork holding up?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nitrousjunky said:


> If your referring to the Manitou fork, it definitely fits all 27.5x4 tires when installed on a 50mm rim (27.5 VanHelga being the exception).


I did test teh fit of the VH at my LBS only to find it a no go. :/


----------



## goose8 (Feb 24, 2007)

Yep, that’s what I meant. My Manitou fork is wicked close for comfort with a studded 3.8” Hodag. 

Thanks for the pic of the rigid fork @RSD Bikes


----------



## scigrin (Feb 22, 2019)

RSD Bikes said:


> Thank you very much.
> Yes 73mm BB and 148mm rear.
> This new Sergeant will be fully rack mounts ready for Bikepackers.
> The bike will come stock with 3.0.
> ...


If people hadn't seen, RSD posted an update this week to the Sergeant v3 page, they're going to have to go to 83mm BB and a 157mm rear hub. I only recently discovered RSD bikes. But now as I wait for my tax refund I have been eyeing the new Sergeant with the rigid fork and 4" tires as a year-round trail/xc/bikepacking/snow/whatever bike. It would have been cool if they could have kept 73/148, but it sounds like they're committed to make sure it actually works well with 4" tires, not just "technically works". And that's really great to hear.

@ RSD Bikes, with bikepacking or long remote rides in mind, would you guys consider adding any mounting options on the underside of the downtube?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Frankly, the decision to go 83 from 73 is a minor difference in Q factor that should have no effect. 157 is an appropriate choice for a solid, functional build to compliment the 83mm BB.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Yea except those of us who don't want multiple hub and crank standards in the garage. 

I understand why they did it, and I was a big proponent of the Sergeant's versatility as a 73/148 bike, but as a 83/157 it loses some it's charm. That's fat bike territory (unless you've got a Knolly, Pivot, or other 157mm bike in the garage). I can go to a lot of custom manufactures and say "hey build me a steel or titanium frame that'll fit 275x3.8" and they'll easily build me such a frame. Asking the same with 73/148 and they'll say "nope won't work." RSD let customers make the compromises necessary to run those big tires as a way of saving money, and that was notable. Everyone knew it wasn't ideal and not every tire would fit and that was ok. 

I'd sooner buy tires that fit the frame (275x3.8) and deal with the chainline issues than spend a dime on a special crank and especially on special wheels that will only fit a single frame. I swap parts around too often for that. Not just that, but I keep the parts around that I like and I rarely buy complete bikes anymore. 

The good thing is they'll have plenty of Alloy V2 around and maybe some discounted Titanium V2's in the future.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

83 doen't require a "special" crank, just the correct length spindle. As far as I'm concerned, the RF cups sold as 73mm BB compatible fit just fine in my Mayor, the plastic sleeve went to file 13. 

The revision to the Sergeant was more on the lines of it being the, shall we say, Canadian Army Knife with a multitude of options.

The good times I have with my V1 with multiple pair of tires for varying uses is immeasurable. 3.0 is an absolute minimum and the pair of Minion 3.8's that bike wears during the winter are fun as hell. Must admit, I could do without the chainlink issue that arrises from flipping the chainring. That aside, I do have more fun with this bike. Yeah, I'd really like it if a pair of Van Helga's would fit, go figure!


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Putting a feeler out - anybody selling an XL, XXL, steel, aluminum, or titanium V1 or V2?

Hoping to find something cheaper than the 35%-off new. $250 for aluminum, $900 for titanium or steel.


----------



## 32vsnake (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Duratai (Nov 13, 2007)

Sent you a PM. Hit me up if interested. Thanks.


----------



## Duratai (Nov 13, 2007)

*RSD - Sergeant Ti. Asking $1000 shipped*

Mine's a size XL. Asking $1000. Excellent






shape.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

This is a really good deal, FYI. 

Would make a great bikepacking rig that could do dual-duty as an aggressive AM hardtail. 

The XL has the same standover as the Large, but with a better reach.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Doesn't the ti frame have better clearance than the aluminum as well? I thought I read that somewhere on the Sergeant page.


----------



## Duratai (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes sir! It can run 27.5 plus, 29er, AND 29 plus (up to 3.0). Only thing that changes is the bb height (increases slightly with fatter rubber...)


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

seat_boy said:


> Doesn't the ti frame have better clearance than the aluminum as well? I thought I read that somewhere on the Sergeant page.


Depends on version.


----------



## fissiontofallout (May 16, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> I did test teh fit of the VH at my LBS only to find it a no go. :/


Was that a test of fit in the fork or the frame?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

fissiontofallout said:


> Was that a test of fit in the fork or the frame?


Was a test fit of a Van Helga 27.5 x 4 on a Manitou Magnum comp.

The V3 will accomodate 4.0's with it's rigid fork.


----------



## fissiontofallout (May 16, 2017)

Cool, thanks. I just picked up one of the last closeout v2's and a rigid fork. You've got a v1 or a v2? Any chance the VH would squeeze into the rear with the dropouts all the way back? I was planning on ordering one tire, trying it out, and if it didn't work moving it to the front and getting something else for the rear, but if there no chance at all then i'd like to save the effort.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

fissiontofallout said:


> Cool, thanks. I just picked up one of the last closeout v2's and a rigid fork. You've got a v1 or a v2? Any chance the VH would squeeze into the rear with the dropouts all the way back? I was planning on ordering one tire, trying it out, and if it didn't work moving it to the front and getting something else for the rear, but if there no chance at all then i'd like to save the effort.


Unfortunately, I didn't experiment with the rear after discovering the front was not an option with the Magnum. I do get away with Maxxis FBF/FBR in 3.8.
I am looking forward to the V3 and experimenting with fatter tires and no chainline issues with the new 83mm BB. 
Currently, I have a V1.
Congratz on the new rig. It should prove to be an excellent adventure factory.

Alex, your move! :cornut:


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> Alex, your move! :cornut:


here it is


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Nicely played, Alex!

Interesting how those 3.0's become 4.0's when ya pump em up too much! :thumbsup:

Fission, the 4.0 should work in the rigid fork. The rear... Let us know!


----------



## The.Doctor (Jul 14, 2019)

BansheeRune said:


> Was a test fit of a Van Helga 27.5 x 4 on a Manitou Magnum comp.
> 
> The V3 will accomodate 4.0's with it's rigid fork.


Hi guys, Im a new poster. Excited to one day get my hands on this bike, saving up currently. Quick question, doesnt the 3rd version have a suspension fork? Manitou Mattoc 29/27+ 140mm Comp? Thats what it says on the page.

In fact, since I plan on getting this particular version in sept. I was hoping its okay to just copy paste the specs and ask about them since I know absolutely nothing about mountain biking at all.

Frame: 27.5+ Aluminum 6061
Fork: Manitou Mattoc 29/27+ 140mm Comp
Headset: Cane Creek ZS-44
Handle Bar: Race Face 35mm Turbine R 780mm
Stem: Race Face 35mm Aeffect 50mm
Grips: Lizard Skin Northshore
Front Wheel: Sun Ringle Duroc 27.5x50mm Front 15x110mm Boost
Rear Wheel: Sun Ringle Duroc 27.5x50mm Rear 12x157mm Super Boost
Crank: Race Face 175mm Cinch 149mm DM
Chain Ring: Race Face 30T NW Ring
BB: Race Face 83mm BSA
Chain: KMC X11SL
Cassette: Shimano XT 11/46T 11spd
Rear Shifter: Shimano SLX 11spd
Rear Derailleur: Shimano SLX 11spd
Brakes: Shimano SLX
Rotors: Shimano SLX
Saddle: WTB Volt Comp
Seat Post: Race Face Turbine / KS Lev Dropper
Rear Axle: SRAM 188mm Rear Maxle Ultimate 12x157mm
Tires: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 27.5 x 3.0 Addix Evolution Speedgrip

Is this a good bike for bike packing in harsh hectic climate that flactuates? We get heavy snow here as well sometimes. I actually dont live far from where the shop is located and am seriously considering getting this bike. Alex from RSD suggested this bike over the mayor which I was initially looking at.

If Im bike packing in bear and moose territory, not to get too dramatic but my life can depend on a bike that has specs that wont fail me in the middle of nowwhere, and this bike seems like a great start bike I can upgrade to create the ultimate bike packing rig that can handle all terrians and conditions.

The mayor has the nx sram is that worse than the shimano that comes on this bike? because from what I read the sram is generally better but low level nx is the exception to this?

What specs would I be looking at upgrading down the line to create the ultimate rig?

Anyone use this bike in heavy snow? I have no idea what 'Q' factor is, or what any of those numbers really mean, and I hope to find some information on that here.

If you read this far, thank you, youre a champ.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Frankly, for heavy snow you would be better suited with the Mayor. Drivetrain level is clearly not the absurdly priced level however should serve well. That is one area that you can easily upgrade as needed. 

The Sergeant is a rig more suited for exploration, bikepacking, trail riding etc. While it does have the ability to ride snow on 27.5 x 4's but the jury is still out on the performance of 4.Bfat vs. 4.8/5". 

Honestly, I will be receiving my V3 with the rigid fork tomorrow and look forward to building it up as a 29+ as well as a future pair of wheels for B.fat. 
Drivetrain will be Sram GX 10 speed, 36-11 and Turbine crankset 1x 30t. This bike will be a backcountry explorer that hopefully will provide a little better fuel economy while continuing to offer good to excellent sand and loose conditions performance. Hopefully, B4.0 will actually be good snow riding as well and if so, let's just call it the 
"Canadian Army Knife" of bicycles.


----------



## The.Doctor (Jul 14, 2019)

BansheeRune said:


> Frankly, for heavy snow you would be better suited with the Mayor. Drivetrain level is clearly not the absurdly priced level however should serve well. That is one area that you can easily upgrade as needed.
> 
> The Sergeant is a rig more suited for exploration, bikepacking, trail riding etc. While it does have the ability to ride snow on 27.5 x 4's but the jury is still out on the performance of 4.Bfat vs. 4.8/5".
> 
> ...


Thank you for responding, I am confused by the terminology, are 27.5 x 4's the same thing as B.fats? If not, what are B.Fats?

So if I was getting this bike, what are the areas that would need upgrading to suit long distance millage? How good are the stock tires? And the tires I would need to look at, in terms of size, I would know better in the future when I know what frame size Im getting right? In other words, there are different tires right that can measure out to 27.5x4? Or can I just start browsing tires now?

Id like to have a clear picture of upgrades I would need to look at. For instance Ive just discovered Jones barshttps://www.jonesbikes.com/h-bars/

So that is one aspect probably that could use an upgrade, what others?

What upgrades you wish you knew existed if you were just starting out?

Because thats me.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

B.fat is 27.5x3.8+, so 27.5x4 or 4.5 is B.fat. 

You might be the first person I have heard say that SRAM is generally better than Shimano. I much prefer Shimano over SRAM. 

For maximum reliability in a wide range of conditions, I'd recommend a rigid fork, mechanical disc brakes, 4.0 tires with sealant and Vittoria Airliners, and platform/flat pedals. You can certainly use a suspension fork, hydraulic discs, fatter tires and clipless pedals, but there are more things to potentially go wrong. That's just my experience.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Pfft!

Tires are highly subjective. It would make sense to have a very aggressive tread with good depth and fatness for snow and perhaps something a bit less aggressive for dirt. Air pressure for these is generally much lower than the narrower tires we all know. At times lowering pressure for sand or snow is used to eliminate or reduce "hike a bike". Tire sizes/widths... This is
more a decision made before a ride and related to the type of terrain expected.
27.5 is referred to as 650b so the reference to B.fat is another slang term for it.
Unfortunately, the tire makers have their own idea of what a given measurement is as opposed to the SAE or Metric standards.

On the upgrade side of it all, I recommend using it as is and wearing out the original parts. Tires, perhaps, seat, perhaps, bars, perhaps. Otherwise, just run it til something is worn out and get your moneys worth.

Onward with the Sram vs. Shimano debate. Frankly, they are both good products for the most part.
The argument of cable vs. hydro... I have hydros that have only had pad replacement in the last 10 years. Personally, I cannot stand the feel of cable stoppers however, that is a personal thing. Both forms of disc brakes work well.


----------



## The.Doctor (Jul 14, 2019)

BansheeRune said:


> Pfft!
> 
> Tires are highly subjective. It would make sense to have a very aggressive tread with good depth and fatness for snow and perhaps something a bit less aggressive for dirt. Air pressure for these is generally much lower than the narrower tires we all know. At times lowering pressure for sand or snow is used to eliminate or reduce "hike a bike". Tire sizes/widths... This is
> more a decision made before a ride and related to the type of terrain expected.
> ...


This is great. Thank you for this input. What are some seats I should take a look at?

I plan on riding it on average 4 hours/day 3 days a week for sure. So I need some recommendations for seats? Someone posted a link for suspension dropper post, so I plan to eventually pick that up https://www.pnwcomponents.com/colle...-dropper-post-external?variant=28488424554573

And since Im riding it for such extended periods, not looking to just causually waste money I dont have, so getting this to get a lot of use out of it, and plan on builting it up as a bike packing rig, I see no sense in riding with no front suspension. Regarding the hydrolic brakes, how do they do in -10c? or 14f? I heard they freeze or there might be a chance so I would like more input on that as well.

Regarding the sram thing, if I wanted to put GX eagle 12 speed how do I go about do that? Like this one https://www.sweetpetes.com/product/sram-gx-eagle-kit-328901-1.htm

Is it suppose to be at 175mm or 170mm? I really want to eventually upgrade that on my bike, so I can just put that whole kit right? Is 685 maple syrup dubloons a lot for this? Because for some reason amazon its going for 800- 1900 which is astronomical.

I realize these are all probably silly questions, I hope I am not wasting too much of your time. Eventually I might be showing others the rubber side of things as well.

Also what youve said here about the wheels seems to make a lot of sense. How about something like wrathchild https://45nrth.com/products/wrathchild Is there a tire that is just perfect everywhere? Or close to it? Best for all seasons?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

The.Doctor said:


> This is great. Thank you for this input. What are some seats I should take a look at?
> 
> I plan on riding it on average 4 hours/day 3 days a week for sure. So I need some recommendations for seats? Someone posted a link for suspension dropper post, so I plan to eventually pick that up https://www.pnwcomponents.com/colle...-dropper-post-external?variant=28488424554573
> 
> ...


For your last question i know decades ago for formula 1 racing they were using
- qualifying tires extra grip but destroyed past 5 laps
- dry tires for dry weather
- wet tires for rain
- hybrid, a comprise decent in wet and dry
so you need to know the conditions to select the proper tire
In Quebec i use 4.8x26 studded on 90 mm rims for Max grip our 4 winter months and 27.5x3.0 Chronicle fr with a 2.8 Rekon rear on 40 mm rims for 8 months


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The.Doctor said:


> This is great. Thank you for this input. What are some seats I should take a look at?
> 
> I plan on riding it on average 4 hours/day 3 days a week for sure. So I need some recommendations for seats? Someone posted a link for suspension dropper post, so I plan to eventually pick that up https://www.pnwcomponents.com/colle...-dropper-post-external?variant=28488424554573
> 
> ...


DOT fluid does not have an issue at the temps you would wanna ride a bike. Think about it, there are an awful lotta cars operating during the dead of winter. Brakes seem to work better on snow than ice tho'...

Seats, that one is on you since they are the single most subjective item on a bike, followed by tire pressure. It's on you to try various bikes and when you find a seat that works for ya, order up a couple of em, seriously, cause if you need a replacement that model might be discontinued.

The V3 does come with a squishy fork and there is a rigid available as well.

Wrathchild is available in a "3.0" but is not as fat as it should be. The 4.6 is a no go...
Standard tires are Nobby Nic 3.0's which are plenty aggressive. For better efficiency there is Rocket Ron and a host of similar tread patterns out there.
Tire choice and performance is directly related to the terrain you will be riding.
The V3 is capable of 4" tires for the added flotation of snow/sand.

11 speed vs. 12 speed. Pfft! Are the 12 speeds giving us a taller final drive? With wide range cassettes these days, you can do a much lower gear for the long grunts and nearly climb a cliff. Cassettes can be well over 300 smackers...

Frankly, once you have the bike in hand and experience it, you'll have a better idea of what changes you would like to make. Don't over think before you have a ride or 3 under your belt...


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

The V3 is all built up and ready to rip!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Pfft!

Lookin great! Now, how ya liking the ride? 

Dammit, Trials... I have a frame/fork settin here and still trying to decide on the bits necessary to gitter on the trail!


----------



## BATRG3 (Dec 11, 2012)

When I got the E-mail that they were changing specs, while I already had the rest of the bike lined up, I looked back at the V2 frame. Turns out that the reach and stack of an XXL V2 are similar to an L V3 (L and XL V2 were out of stock). Because I use a KOPS fit, I just compensate for seat angle, and this worked perfectly. Instead of slamming my seat back, I was actually able to adjust it to the middle, for once. (I usually use a 20mm setback post, but could have used a 0 offset for this one.)

So here's my mutant V2 frame / V3 fork build. 45mm stem. Rims are 50mm Mulefut with Maxxis FBF/FBR 27.5x3.8. Clearance is just right.

That's a 38t chainring in the outside position of a non-boost triple, and a 11-46t Sunrace 10speed cassette. No shifting problems, just a little noise at times. Might just need better adjustment or lubrication.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

RSD Bikes said:


> here it is


My dream bike :yesnod:


----------



## hwcn (Jul 31, 2010)

If I were in the market for a hard tail, this would be it. It may be the most versatile hard tail out there. 

Unfortunately I have a plus bike (Salsa TJ) and a fat bike (Lynskey Fatskey) already and I have them dialed in.

However, if a V3 Titanium becomes available, I’m not sure I could resist.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Really liking the geometry of the new v3 I put a 35mm stem on and I feel like the bike fits me perfectly now. I've been out on some good rides with the v3 and I don't know if it's the addition of the dropper post or the new geometry but I'm having a lot of fun on the it so far. It feels playful agile and stable out on the trails and is a lot of fun to hop around on, oh and it manuals and wheelies like a dream! Plan is for 4" tires this winter to see if it can give the mayor a run for its money.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

trials4evr said:


> Really liking the geometry of the new v3 I put a 35mm stem on and I feel like the bike fits me perfectly now. I've been out on some good rides with the v3 and I don't know if it's the addition of the dropper post or the new geometry but I'm having a lot of fun on the it so far. It feels playful agile and stable out on the trails and is a lot of fun to hop around on, oh and it manuals and wheelies like a dream! Plan is for 4" tires this winter to see if it can give the mayor a run for its money.


Damn, I'm thinking about just setting it up as a 4" tire bike, full time. I did choose the rigid RSD issue fork so loads of clearance in front.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

One of the last titanium V2 frames. "Budget" build from eBay and my parts bin. Very happy with the sale process and with the ride.

Thanks for all of the info on this thread:thumbsup:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Good stuff, Antonio! Enjoy the new bike smell!


----------



## Johnsonsdeadend (Jul 12, 2015)

Hello....Is this frame still available? The TI Sergeant XL frame...Let me know and thanks! David


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Johnsonsdeadend said:


> Hello....Is this frame still available? The TI Sergeant XL frame...Let me know and thanks! David


It appears to be a thing of the past if you are referring to the V2.


----------



## The.Doctor (Jul 14, 2019)

Hi guys, 

I wanted to thank those who replied and helped out earlier. I am currently still saving up. But I decided to go slightely different route. On RSD website they have a couple of new frames and a bike that is coming out in April ish of next year. Ive put a deposit down for a slick looking purple frame of new Wildcat. Will post pics once Ive gotten my hands on my precious. 

As it still stands though, I will be getting a hardtail in the mean time. Just not the Serge because I dont have 2.5 k and wont for awhile. 

Cheers guys. Keeping riding and enjoying life.


----------



## ErrAzIb (Jan 16, 2004)

*Late response*



trials4evr said:


> Hey ErrAzib, How have the 3.8 minions been for riding in the snow so far? How's that carbon fork holding up?


Sorry for delay 

The fork works very well, stiff as expected.

I've get rid of Minions on both Sarge and Mayor. Shitty winter tire, front was very tricky to ride on loose condition. Rear does not have enough traction for steep climbs. Get back on good old DIY studded Lou (front-cornering orientation and rear-traction orientation) for the Mayor and mount Studded 3.8 Gnarwhal on Sarge. Got a bunch of very fast rides on hard packed/icy trails last winter....keep the same setup for this winter


----------



## ErrAzIb (Jan 16, 2004)

*Winter Setup Engaged*









I'd like to switch to V3 frame but since It needs new rear hub and crankset, I'll ride the V1 for another season I guess


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ErrAzIb said:


> View attachment 1290935
> 
> 
> I'd like to switch to V3 frame but since It needs new rear hub and crankset, I'll ride the V1 for another season I guess


The V1 is staying on the job and the V3 joined the fleet.

V1 3.25's mostly.
V3 3.8 full time on Lithic 70's @65mm inside. Rigid fork forged from P'ber cans snatched from Alex's rubbish bin and appropriately recycled! Thanks Alex! You forge a damn nice fork from those dead soldiers...

The V1 and 3.8:
The overall experience was good overall but the chainline was adversely affected. 
V1 and 3.25's: a very nice fit with no chainline issues to speak of. Riding pressure 10 psi max. Drop em down to 4f 5r and have at it on our snow BMX course. If you pinch flat with several feet of packed snow between you and the nearest anything, hurry, post haste, buy a fvcking lottery ticket. I get utterly rowdy with this setup and it's hella fun. Crash in the powder, laughing the whole ride cause I'm a 57 year old 12 year old on a bike, in the snow, being a friggen toys r us clown... Stupid kids!!!

Cannot wait to get the V3 out there and have a rip round the track once the snow is here in ernest.

ErrAzib, with Turbines, you swap the spindle for the 151mm and use the same crankset, good to go! No need to replace the BB or crankset other than to have a set on both bikes and at the ready.


----------



## flats4lyfe (Mar 12, 2017)

Here's a too-detailed short-term review of my RSD Sergeant V3. I ordered the rigid complete build w/ 3.0 tires and no dropper.

I had been riding a long-travel hard tail for years. But recently, I was in the market for a new bike and had the crazy idea that I could get by with an aggressive rigid plus bike even though I like to hit drops and jumps now and then. I wanted something less than $2k, slack-ish, less than 30 lbs, that had Shimano brakes. The RSD Sergeant was the only bike I could find meeting that criteria.

Alex at RSD was great to deal with and answered all my questions. The bike was shipped out quick, I probably got it in less than a week from purchasing online. I'm not exactly a bike mechanic, but I got the Sergeant assembled in an evening without a hitch. Next thing I did was convert to tubeless. Got one tire seated with a hand pump but had to take the other to the shop. They seated it in a second.

First small issue. The Sergeant has like 20 mount holes in the frame/fork. (Thanks Instagram bike packers.) But I wanted those covered so I could clean the bike without getting water in the frame. So I ordered a pack of Bubs rubber plugs and a dropper hole plug. The dropper plug fit fine but the Bubs plugs didn't fit well. So then I just went to Lowe's and bought all their M5 screws. Problem solved. One of the zip ties for the rear brake cable on the seat stay would clip my foot when pedaling, so I had move the cable out of the guide and run it inside of the seat stay. Also, The Cane Creek headset (or perhaps the stem/bars) creaks when I climb out of the saddle. Not a big deal but I haven't had time to dig into it yet.

Another issue I had is when I tightened down the front thru-axle QR, I felt a little side-to-side wiggle in the front hub. So I found that I had to tighten that thru-axle as hard as I could to remove the play. Sometimes it even takes a few tries. Slightly concerning but it works so far.

Last thing. The top tube on this bike is long. Like longer than any comparable bike I looked at. Being 5'8" I had a hard time figuring out whether I wanted a size small or medium. Based on the sizing chart, I decided on a medium. But it felt too long. So I put on the shortest stem I could buy, which helped, but it still feels a tad long.

*If anyone out there has a small Sergeant and wants a medium. I'll happily trade you frames. I'll even help pay for your shipping. *

Okay now all the good stuff. Components are great for the price. Can't argue with Raceface and Shimano. The stock stem is nice and short. Wtb seat is good. The thick Oury-stype grips help dampen vibrations especially if you go rigid. (I tried ESI chunky grips for a few rides but the bar ends fell out, the grips moved, and they started to tear so I put the original grips back on.) The Nobby Nic tires have more grip than you ever need and clear mud easy. I weigh 150 lbs and I've settled on 12 front/15 back psi. On the first ride, I hopped my back wheel into a curb and put a good dent in the rim. I feel like the Stans rim on my old bike would have fared better. But the wheels have stayed pretty straight after 3-4 months without any truing.

The weight as pictured is 30.0 lbs. But the bike doesn't feel that heavy. I assumed it was 28 lbs before I got out the scale. Maybe it feels lighter because the weight is more balanced compared to a hard tail. Or maybe because there's not suspension sucking up your power. I'm not a big fan of the pea green color but who cares. The aluminum frame is nicely balanced between being light and strong. The head tube gusset is beefy.

Ride impressions coming from a 27.5x2.4 long-travel hard-tail: First thing I noticed moving to 3.0 tires is the grip. Steep, rough hills that used to be a challenge are now easy. Grip-wise, it feels like I'm cheating. Corners where I used to focus to keep traction, I now coast through without a second thought.

The plus tires, geometry (slack HT, long TT and CS), and stiff frame encourage you to let it loose downhill. I have no problem keeping up with suspension riders until we hit big rocks or step downs. But with the long TT and CS (445-460), I have to man-handle the bike to hop or manual. If the CS was closer to 420-430 slammed, I'd say the geometry would be perfect.

With the rigid, I feel freed from ****ing around with the fork lockout. I don't have to check the fork pressure before each ride. No more fork services. Once I got all of the small issues ironed out, all I have to do before a ride is pump up the tires and lube the chain. I can grab this bike and GO.

And I'm excited about trying different options in the future. If I want to ride on snow or sand, I'll put on some 4.0 Cake Eaters and float around. Or If I want to crush downhills, I'll get a long travel fork. If I want to strap a bunch of crap to my bike, there's like 20 holes for that.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Congratz, Flats4lyfe! It may take some time to get to know the bike but that's the best part. 

I too went with the rigid fork. Need to order up a ton of aluminum bottle cage bolts in a rainbow of colors to spice it up some. 
My wheel choice at this point will be Lithic 70mm rims and plan to run the Van Helga 4.0's or FBR's full time. I am looking at this bike as more of 
a mid-fat than a plus. The idea is backcountry, unimproved routes and exploration. For all else, there's the Wildcat, MiddleChild or the venerable V1.


Back to your build. If you can locate a 35mm stem, that may help with length. Sliding the seat forward can help but also change how it pedals due to rider position. Keep it as near to new condition, Alex might be open to a frame swap or know of someone interested in your trade offer. Yup, there's loads of options for gear attachment. Can ya say bikepacking bike?? 

Thanks for the writeup, my friend!


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

What would be the minimum 29er tire for the v3? Just curious if it would be possible to setup with 2.35-2.4s faster rolling tires on lets say 30mm id or so wheels? BB too low? I would be looking at setting up rigid SS for around town, commuting and occasional mellow single track thrown in plus having the option of converting into a mini fatbike if ever needed.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

kryten said:


> What would be the minimum 29er tire for the v3? Just curious if it would be possible to setup with 2.35-2.4s faster rolling tires on lets say 30mm id or so wheels? BB too low? I would be looking at setting up rigid SS for around town, commuting and occasional mellow single track thrown in plus having the option of converting into a mini fatbike if ever needed.


You can check maxxis and other websites. Some 2.4 are designed for 30-35. My plus bike came with 175 after 2 months a few $ got me 165 that were great for where i ride so your bike your choice.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

kryten said:


> What would be the minimum 29er tire for the v3? Just curious if it would be possible to setup with 2.35-2.4s faster rolling tires on lets say 30mm id or so wheels? BB too low? I would be looking at setting up rigid SS for around town, commuting and occasional mellow single track thrown in plus having the option of converting into a mini fatbike if ever needed.


It is stock as a 27.5 x 3.0. 29 x 2.WTF will work fine as will 29 x 3.0

It's a great option to have "mid fat" as it is designed to do 27.5 x 3.fvckyeah, um, 3.8/4.0.
A good option for versatile change ups and rack mounts on the rigid fork as well as the rear...

Thus far, I have a pair of FBR's and a pair of Van Helgas to choose from. VH is notably fatter than FBR for winter/snow.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

kryten said:


> What would be the minimum 29er tire for the v3? Just curious if it would be possible to setup with 2.35-2.4s faster rolling tires on lets say 30mm id or so wheels? BB too low? I would be looking at setting up rigid SS for around town, commuting and occasional mellow single track thrown in plus having the option of converting into a mini fatbike if ever needed.


You can get really fast rolling "plus" tires in 2.8" or 3" they are really fun around town. My urban assault bike is 29+ Surly Krampus setup SS with 29 x 3" tires [Bonty Chupas] and I regularly chase down roadies. Especially if there is a rough surface like broken pavement or a wood bridge.

Then I can ride any dirt I come across as well without a second thought.

I have two proper "road" bikes in a Surly Straggler [700c x 32mm] and a Surly LHT [26 x 2.5"]. But I grab the Krampus 99% of the time for city riding. The fact it rolls so fast on those 29+ tires is a big part of the reason.


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

BansheeRune said:


> ..........V3 joined the fleet............
> 
> ............V3 3.8 full time on Lithic 70's @65mm inside......


I just picked up V3 frame/fork combo on the Black Friday sale. I couldn't pass up the deal. My plan is to build this primarily in the 27.5 x 4" guise. Can you please talk about your experience with those rims? I'd like to go wider than the Duroc 50s that are spec'd on the full bike build and was looking at those exact rims. Any tire advice for groomed snow would be welcome as well.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

neilether said:


> I just picked up V3 frame/fork combo on the Black Friday sale. I couldn't pass up the deal. My plan is to build this primarily in the 27.5 x 4" guise. Can you please talk about your experience with those rims? I'd like to go wider than the Duroc 50s that are spec'd on the full bike build and was looking at those exact rims. Any tire advice for groomed snow would be welcome as well.


Snow, Van Helga... 
I was interested in a 65mm rim but at 260 per, I'll go with the Lithic and be 5mm wider for less than one plastic rim. The Lithic looks to be made by AlexRims. It will do tubeless but I'll use Q-Tube SL for the ease of tire swaps that are not a career to do.
I chose to go with the RSD aluminum rigid fork and keep this one simple.
Weight wise, the Lithic isn't terrible and I'm not worried about a small difference when I can apply the coin to other areas of the build. They do lace up nicely, have the UST style beadseat for the low tire ride in snow or loose dirt.

Intent of build is backcountry and bikepacking as well as the improved fuel economy of mid fat.
3.8/4.0


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

BansheeRune said:


> Snow, Van Helga...
> I'll go with the Lithic and be 5mm wider for less than one plastic rim. The Lithic looks to be made by AlexRims......I chose to go with the RSD aluminum rigid fork and keep this one simple.
> 
> ...Intent of build is backcountry and bikepacking as well as the improved fuel economy of mid fat.
> 3.8/4.0


Thanks for the info. Have you had any issues with chain rub on the tire (or worse, tire rub on the frame) with the wider rim out back? That's my biggest concern. Just trying to figure out if running those Lithic rims is viable without too much futzing around as I'd like to run a 4" tire out back.

I also went with the aluminum fork. Mine will show up on Monday and then the build can begin.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

neilether said:


> Thanks for the info. Have you had any issues with chain rub on the tire (or worse, tire rub on the frame) with the wider rim out back? That's my biggest concern. Just trying to figure out if running those Lithic rims is viable without too much futzing around as I'd like to run a 4" tire out back.
> 
> I also went with the aluminum fork. Mine will show up on Monday and then the build can being.


With the Van Helga being one of the fatter/taller of the 3.8/4.0's out there, I have mounted one on a 50mm rim/wheel and test fitted the rear with reasonably excellent clearance. Keep in mind, the wide rim will spread the beads but overall width will only expand by a few mm's and permit the use of lower tire pressure without feeling like you're riding a flat. Chain clearance appears to be good as well. I still need to test fit with the BB/crank from the V1 and verify the fitment. Ring flip may be necessary at worst. With 83mm BB shell and 157mm hub, chainline is way more forgiving than was the case on the V1. Also of note, the V1 didn't clear a VH but Maxxis FBF fit with ample clearance.

The Mayor does around 6 miles per sammich and the V3 should be an improvement on that. :cornut:
The difference between the Mayor and Sarge the 3rd... Mayor for the big snow with poorly groomed or bike groomed and the V3 will do the more compacted snow and real groomer groomed. Speculating there since the Mayor wears 4.8's with 30-40% tire squish for deep stuff and the V3 is on some freakin fat flubber but it isn't 4.8. Also, the VH's are not remotely as pliable and supple as a Bud/Lou or a liteskin tire which makes a day and night difference in most snow conditions.

I do keep my hopes up that Schwalbe will come up with a snow specific tread pattern and liteskin casing in 27.5 as well as 26. Or perhaps, Surly?? 45Nrth doesn't seem to want to do a softer, more supple casing it seems.

I'll do another test fitting in the next couple days to get a better idea of the fitment and share my findings with chainline involved.


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

BansheeRune said:


> With the Van Helga being one of the fatter/taller of the 3.8/4.0's out there, I have mounted one on a 50mm rim/wheel and test fitted the rear with reasonably excellent clearance. Keep in mind, the wide rim will spread the beads but overall width will only expand by a few mm's and permit the use of lower tire pressure without feeling like you're riding a flat. Chain clearance appears to be good as well. I still need to test fit with the BB/crank from the V1 and verify the fitment. Ring flip may be necessary at worst. With 83mm BB shell and 157mm hub, chainline is way more forgiving than was the case on the V1. Also of note, the V1 didn't clear a VH but Maxxis FBF fit with ample clearance.......
> 
> ...I'll do another test fitting in the next couple days to get a better idea of the fitment and share my findings with chainline involved.


Thanks again. Very helpful. I think I'll go with the Lithic rims. I'm excited to get this built up and ready to rock.


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

V3 Frame and Fork: ORDERED
Lithic 70mm rims: ORDERED
hubs/spikes/neeples: ORDERED
Spindle for 83mm BB shell: ORDERED
4” Vanhelga w/ tan sidewall: ORDERED
all the rest: IN MY GARAGE

should have everything built up and pre-tested on snow before Xmas!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

neilether said:


> V3 Frame and Fork: ORDERED
> Lithic 70mm rims: ORDERED
> hubs/spikes/neeples: ORDERED
> Spindle for 83mm BB shell: ORDERED
> ...


lookin forward to your results. Unfortunately, I haven't had a moment to do further test fitting with a drive side crank and chain in place but do believe it will have sufficient space due to 83/157.

Searching my bins has provided a few bits as well. Sure is nice to have those bins on the shelf!
Ran across an OG Flite saddle I would like to use as well as a pair of guide 4 pot calipers that would work well with a pair of Hope levers.


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

BansheeRune said:


> lookin forward to your results. Unfortunately, I haven't had a moment to do further test fitting with a drive side crank and chain in place but do believe it will have sufficient space due to 83/157.
> 
> Searching my bins has provided a few bits as well. Sure is nice to have those bins on the shelf!
> Ran across an OG Flite saddle I would like to use as well as a pair of guide 4 pot calipers that would work well with a pair of Hope levers.


Alas, I will me running sans dropper post this year. My budget is done well spent.....plus a bit. Whoopsies. ? I didn't pay attention when I ordered the frame and didn't realize it's the smaller seat tube diameter. So I can't swap my other dropper. Luckily I have a long aluminum post that I'll throw in there for now.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

neilether said:


> Alas, I will me running sans dropper post this year. My budget is done well spent.....plus a bit. Whoopsies.  I didn't pay attention when I ordered the frame and didn't realize it's the smaller seat tube diameter. So I can't swap my other dropper. Luckily I have a long aluminum post that I'll throw in there for now.


Lucky to have had a spare 30.9 post in the bin as well! The dropper craze has hit and I have no idea where my old Hite Rite springs are. May well have given em away over the years. They were stupid light, simple and worked fair.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

How would the new Sergeant do with a 26x4.0 wheel? Its been a while, but I thought the theory behind 27.5x3.8 wheels was similar overall diameter, but with a shallower sidewall for better ride feel?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Redlands R&C said:


> How would the new Sergeant do with a 26x4.0 wheel? Its been a while, but I thought the theory behind 27.5x3.8 wheels was similar overall diameter, but with a shallower sidewall for better ride feel?


Comparing a 26 to 27.7 in 3.8/4.0 is going to have a difference in outside diameter as well as roll over capability. This also has an impact on BB height along with pedal clearance.

27.5 is close to 4.8 in terms of OD


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

:thumbsup:
Thanks BansheeRune. 

But also, damn you! Because now I want a Sergeant as well.... And a mayor!!


----------



## NM_Dirt_Rag (Nov 15, 2019)

@RSD Bikes,

Is it possible to release the upcoming/new Sergeant specs like you did last year in this thread? Trying to decide if I get this model on sale now or wait.

-release time frame
-still Aluminum?
-spec updates/changes?
-similar price?

Finally, would a OneUp Components V1 Dropper 30.9/150MM (below) fit a medium and large Sergeant?
https://www.outdoorgearlab.com/reviews/biking/dropper-seatpost/oneup-dropper

Thanks


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

NM_Dirt_Rag said:


> @RSD Bikes,
> 
> Is it possible to release the upcoming/new Sergeant specs like you did last year in this thread? Trying to decide if I get this model on sale now or wait.
> 
> ...


The V3 is the latest version of the Sergeant and we are pretty happy with it, so no V4 in the near future
The current sale ends January 12th
Yes, that OneUp dropper will fit just fine.
Best,


----------



## NM_Dirt_Rag (Nov 15, 2019)

RSD Bikes said:


> The V3 is the latest version of the Sergeant and we are pretty happy with it, so no V4 in the near future
> The current sale ends January 12th
> Yes, that OneUp dropper will fit just fine.
> Best,


thanks for the update


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Redlands R&C said:


> :thumbsup:
> Thanks BansheeRune.
> 
> But also, damn you! Because now I want a Sergeant as well.... And a mayor!!


Pfft! Sergeants and Mayors do play well, don'tcha know!!
Now you have sompin to save up for as well as look forward to. And it's like Ketchup from a freshly opened bottle, Anticipation... 
It is a hard Jones but worth it.


----------



## SalsaHT (Jan 29, 2018)

Just received my new Sergeant complete build last Friday!! 

One ride in and I’m very happy with it. Thanks RSD/Alex for getting it shipped out quickly.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

SalsaHT said:


> Just received my new Sergeant complete build last Friday!!
> 
> One ride in and I'm very happy with it. Thanks RSD/Alex for getting it shipped out quickly.


Congratz! Hope to see some ride reports along with some pix...


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

here are some pix of the sarge in full on winter mode, rigid fork, cable brakes and studded dillinger 4s. These were taken before the snow really started falling here and unfortunately I haven't had a good ride in the snow with the sarge, just commuting and flat stuff so far this winter, hoping to get some good trail rides in next week


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm excited to see this build, sounds like it's going to be a great winter bike.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Post 948 for the mid-fat!

Lookin good, Trials...


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

I just finished my initial review on the sarge v3 in what I'm dubbing "trail mode" with the 140mm mattock comp and 27.5x3.0 tires.






Next I'll be reviewing it with a rigid fork, then with fat tires.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Good stuff, Hardtail! 

My V3 is going to be fat mode full time for the hell of it. Rigid fork and FBR's front and rear for the backcountry explorer setup. After the hollerdaze, I'll be working closely on the build and lacing up a pair of Lithic 70's for a proper fat tire profile. The last thing I wanna do is emulate mid 90's scrawny rims and mountain tire profile since it sucked right out loud then and still does.

This bike will be a fun setup that should be a lighter fat than the Mayor. Not sayin that I don't love the hell outta my Mayor in any way, just a Mayor that isn't as obese!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Pfft!

Duplicate...


----------



## BATRG3 (Dec 11, 2012)

For anyone interested, 26x3.8 Gnarwahl tires on 50mm Rabbit Hole rims are a good fit on a V2 Sergeant with V3 fork.


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

Got everything to build up this beast and try out the VanHelga tires. I grabbed the rear hub, spokes, nipples, and rim; along with a bag of popcorn and Netflix, and got to lacing. Well, I went into autopilot mode and 30 minutes later, when I was admiring my handiwork, I realized that I had laced the spokes to the wrong offset side of the rim. D'oh! Then I gave up and went to bed rather than fixing it. 

Official fit test coming this week though....


----------



## SalsaHT (Jan 29, 2018)

*New Sergeant V3 in the wild*


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

Lithic 70mm (64mm internal) Rim
4" VanHelga Tire, tubeless @20 psi
Frame dropouts all the way back.

Tons of clearance. I'm a little surprised and very happy.


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

I am seriously considering ordering a V3. It looks like a great bike and lots of positive reviews on it.
My question is, are most of you sticking with the same size as your other bikes? The Sarge V3 appears to be a very long bike, reach, etc? I’m 5’11, approx 33” inseam and all of my current bikes are large. The RSD size chart says I’m on a large, but the geometry table points to a medium. Any thoughts? 
Thank you!


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

neilether said:


> Lithic 70mm (64mm internal) Rim
> 4" VanHelga Tire, tubeless @20 psi
> Frame dropouts all the way back.
> 
> Tons of clearance. I'm a little surprised and very happy.


Been seeking pics like these...thanks. More please as your build happens.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Nevermind, answered my own question


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Neil, that looks awesome! 

Still working through the parts bin and ordering process as my frame/fork patiently wait.

Alex did the 80mm rim experiment and had to flip the chainring, So that makes me think the 70's might not need the flip...


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

rlbruski said:


> ...are most of you sticking with the same size as your other bikes? The Sarge V3 appears to be a very long bike, reach, etc? I'm 5'11, approx 33" inseam and all of my current bikes are large. The RSD size chart says I'm on a large, but the geometry table points to a medium. Any thoughts?
> Thank you!


I mention this a bit in the video above (I know it's 30 min, so I don't blame you if you didn't watch it).

I think it will depend on your body type and riding style. I have super short legs and a super long torso, so I typically favor bikes with longer reaches.

RSD recommends a size small for me (on every model.). I have both a small and a medium middle child, and I feel like the medium fits me best for how I ride it. However, on the Sergeant I ride a small. A lot has to do with how I ride each bike. When I ride the MC, I ride pretty front-heavy, especially on downhills. With the Sarge I ride more neutral with my weight in the middle of the bike (I don't charge down steep stuff quite as aggressively on the sarge).

So, unless you ride over the front of your bike a lot on steep downs, I'd go with the recommended sizing for the sarge.


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

hardtail party said:


> I mention this a bit in the video above (I know it's 30 min, so I don't blame you if you didn't watch it).
> 
> I think it will depend on your body type and riding style. I have super short legs and a super long torso, so I typically favor bikes with longer reaches.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback Hardtail Party. I appreciate it. I did watch your video and loved it. It got me thinking when you said you rode a medium MC, but a small Sarge. The riding style component makes a lot of sense. Thanks again!


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

SHE'S ALIVE!









I got out for the first ride today. It was awesome. On the stand, it appeared that I may have slight chain rub on the tire when in my granny gear. On the trail it didn't appear to be an issue. I'll keep my eye on it, but if it's touching, it's ever so slight. At this point, not worth flipping the chainring and messing with the chainline.

Build note: The tires measure a disappointing ~3.7" on the 70mm rims. That being said, if they were actually 4", then the chain rub would be significant.

Yeehaw!


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

It looks great with the tanwalls.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

neilether said:


> SHE'S ALIVE!
> 
> View attachment 1301181
> 
> ...


Keep in mind, the VH's are fatter than FBF\FBR. Lookin good, Neil!!



hardtail party said:


> It looks great with the tanwalls.


Skinwalls make good contrast with black rims...


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

hardtail party said:


> It looks great with the tanwalls.


100% agree! looking good, I was considering tan walls for summer tires but wondered how they would look, i like it, looks good with the frame color. I'm a sucker for the retro look of tan walls though. nice looking ride!


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

some pix of the Sarge with the new copper colored bits Santa left under the tree. finally got into some decent snow with the dillinger 4s and with low pressure they performed very well, climbed the sledding hill no problem and had some fun on the sledding "jumps" the kids made lol.

after experiencing the performance of the sarge with 4" tires I'm contemplating if the Mayor either needs to get some 5.05 tires or go to a new home.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Trials, I just built up a Mayor V4 and absolutely love it! The fat and Mid-Fat are going to be awesome at their own games. Powder days and long back country rides are a changin'. Now the Sergeant with Van Helga 4.0's on 70mm rims will be a blast along with the Mayor going into looser conditions. It's going to be more about conditions as to who is out on the trails.


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

*Mega Customer Service Props!!*

I've had customer service experience with the legendary team at Ibis going above and beyond for me, their loyal customer. I've had bad customer service experience with Intense....

Alex easily slots right into the Ibis group of amazing customer service!! My Sergeant V3 frame arrived damaged and he jumped on it immediately to make it right and even gave me multiple options of how I would like it taken care of. The entire process took less than 36 hours. There's a reason I'm an Ibis customer for life. That same reason now means that RSD has my loyalty. Thanks Alex!


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

Carl Mega said:


> Been seeking pics like these...thanks. More please as your build happens.


Hey Carl! I'm glad we are still on speaking terms after I sold you that shock. You never know....... 

Let me know if you want any specific pics of the V3. It's built up and has a couple of rides under her belt.

Another Build Note: If you have RaceFace Turbine Cinch Cranks and want to get a spindle kit to fit this 83 mm bottom bracket shell, you will need the 149mm length spindle. Which, as it turns out, is harder to find than an albino Unicorn. I had to contact RaceFace directly.

The lovely people at Jenson will try to sell you the 151 (83mm SixC version) length spindle. You will then find out that it isn't compatible....


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

neilether said:


> I've had customer service experience with the legendary team at Ibis going above and beyond for me, their loyal customer. I've had bad customer service experience with Intense....
> 
> Alex easily slots right into the Ibis group of amazing customer service!! My Sergeant V3 frame arrived damaged and he jumped on it immediately to make it right and even gave me multiple options of how I would like it taken care of. The entire process took less than 36 hours. There's a reason I'm an Ibis customer for life. That same reason now means that RSD has my loyalty. Thanks Alex!


Cheers. Thank you. Happy New Year


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

neilether said:


> Hey Carl! I'm glad we are still on speaking terms after I sold you that shock. You never know....... .


That shock was great and made that bike come alive. The new owner thinks so too . Happy New Year and congrats on the bike.. I like it.


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

Does anybody else use Imgur to host forum pictures? For some reason, my picture above keeps disappearing. I can edit it, delete the link, and paste in the exact same link and it will work for a little while and disappear again......

I tried to host it there because this picture keeps coming in rotated and I can't figure out how to rotate it when I attach it (below) to the actual thread, rather than just linking it.


----------



## brownplus (Mar 31, 2005)

Sergeant as a mullet SS is so nice


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

neilether said:


> Does anybody else use Imgur to host forum pictures? For some reason, my picture above keeps disappearing. I can edit it, delete the link, and paste in the exact same link and it will work for a little while and disappear again......
> 
> I tried to host it there because this picture keeps coming in rotated and I can't figure out how to rotate it when I attach it (below) to the actual thread, rather than just linking it.
> 
> View attachment 1303865


Open the file in an editing program, rotate (based on what it displays as here) and save the pic. It will then display properly. This issue is common with phone pix.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

I recently completed a review of this bike in the "adventure" build with RSD's rigid aluminum fork.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Is the steel fame still made? What about the fork?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sergeant is aluminum only, currently. MiddleChild is offered in aluminum, steel and ti.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Ah. I think I saw the V1 or V2 of the Sergeant in steel on their site archive & wondered if I am not looking in the right place for the steel version of the V3.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

V1 was offered in stainless, Ti and aluminum. Stainless was dropped and Ti/Al were still in the lineup V1/V2.


----------



## SalsaHT (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Lookin good, Salsa!


----------



## SalsaHT (Jan 29, 2018)

BansheeRune said:


> Lookin good, Salsa!


Thanks! I got to say this is my favorite bike.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

SalsaHT said:


> Thanks! I got to say this is my favorite bike.


Understandable, since the frame is designed very well and midfat is much easier now than ever in the Sergeant lineage.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

This thing rips in the snow


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn if that snow wasn't like blacktop!


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Damn if that snow wasn't like blacktop!


Snow in the west is very different from snow in the east. We get almost zero ice. It's really dry, with less moisture content, so it almost never freezes.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Fat tires on dirt.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Damn, that is a sweet looking bike.


----------



## NM_Dirt_Rag (Nov 15, 2019)

Sergeant is on sale through March.

https://rsdbikes.com/product/sergeant-v3-aluminum/

If you are looking for a burly hardtail compare it to others like the Stache, Roscoe, Big Honzo, Specicialized Fuse & Chameleon. All good bikes, and some may be a better fit for you, but nothing that I am aware of comes close to the value of the Sergeant.


----------



## Mebaru (Jun 5, 2017)

So, Sergeant V3 can take both 27.5x3.8 tires like Hodags AND true 29x3.0 like XR4? From the video review above it seems 29x3.0 would be a very tight fit.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

29x3.0 will be no problem. In that video above, they were 3.8s, which are a lot taller than 27.5x3.0s. and the dropouts wereslid all the way forward.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Funoutside said:


> Damn, that is a sweet looking bike.


Of course, it's an RSD!! One of the few that are midfat and versatile. This frame is the extended version of Funoutside, no? 



NM_Dirt_Rag said:


> Sergeant is on sale through March.
> 
> https://rsdbikes.com/product/sergeant-v3-aluminum/
> 
> If you are looking for a burly hardtail compare it to others like the Stache, Roscoe, Big Honzo, Specicialized Fuse & Chameleon. All good bikes, and some may be a better fit for you, but nothing that I am aware of comes close to the value of the Sergeant.


The best part is the value cannot be approached let alone beat!



Mebaru said:


> So, Sergeant V3 can take both 27.5x3.8 tires like Hodags AND true 29x3.0 like XR4? From the video review above it seems 29x3.0 would be a very tight fit.


With the sliding dropouts, 29 x 3 is not a worry, nor is 27.5 x 4. I have Van Helga's, bow and stern on my "Split Pea Soup Green" bike and it's a blast! Jeepin will never be the same with this rig in the arsenal.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

neilether said:


> Lithic 70mm (64mm internal) Rim
> 4" VanHelga Tire, tubeless @20 psi
> Frame dropouts all the way back.
> 
> ...


That's likely helped by the fact the 4 inch 45NRTH tires aren't actually proper 4 inch tires.


----------



## filmsurgeon (Jan 8, 2020)

I am new to MTBing. I am 59yo, prefer to keep the tires on the ground, and am the complete opposite of an "adrenaline junkie". The kind of riding in the "Trail Mode" video review by Hardtail Party is the kind of riding a like to do. I am interested in the comfort, stability, traction, climbing, and roll-over capability of plus size tires and bikes. I've been on the fence for several months debating whether to get a Stache HT (or full suspension Stache 8). I stumbled across the RSD Sergeant V3 recently while continuing my research on plus HTs. I'm intrigued by the Sergeant V3, and the RSD Company. Now that I see it's on sale, I may just have to pull the trigger on one. At 5'10", the RSD sizing recommendation for this bike has me at the high-end of a size "medium", and/or at the low-end of a size "large". I have a 34" inseam. Can anyone recommend the size that would best fit me?

FYI -- I demo'd a Stache 7 (size L/19.5), and it felt proper. The Sergeant (in a size large) has a longer reach than the Stache (469mm vs 444mm), but has a shorter stack (632mm vs 645mm).


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

filmsurgeon said:


> I am new to MTBing. I am 59yo, prefer to keep the tires on the ground, and am the complete opposite of an "adrenaline junkie". The kind of riding in the "Trail Mode" video review by Hardtail Party is the kind of riding a like to do. I am interested in the comfort, stability, traction, climbing, and roll-over capability of plus size tires and bikes. I've been on the fence for several months debating whether to get a Stache HT (or full suspension Stache 8). I stumbled across the RSD Sergeant V3 recently while continuing my research on plus HTs. I'm intrigued by the Sergeant V3, and the RSD Company. Now that I see it's on sale, I may just have to pull the trigger on one. At 5'10", the RSD sizing recommendation for this bike has me at the high-end of a size "medium", and/or at the low-end of a size "large". I have a 34" inseam. Can anyone recommend the size that would best fit me?
> 
> FYI -- I demo'd a Stache 7 (size L/19.5), and it felt proper. The Sergeant (in a size large) has a longer reach than the Stache (469mm vs 444mm), but has a shorter stack (632mm vs 645mm).


We have quite a bit in common. At 62 i jump closer to 3 in than 3 feet, love +HT 34.5 inseam for 5 10.75 believe me a Large will not be comfortable. I can ride daily 4hrs in total comfort only on a small frame(my fat) or medium my other bikes. I consider myself a 5 feet 7 in with some bonus legs. To fit a medium i need to reverse the seat post to shorten the bike on a Large i am too stretched it cannot be comfortable. You will need to Up any bike like use the seatpost from a Large bike, a riser bar, a stem that goes up all not very expensive. I also use a 620 mm carbon riser bar that i transfer on my fat for winter. This also contribute to my comfort.
-- We are way too far off from most standard humans to listen or trust what people tell us or write. I bought many used bike to finaly discover buying a bike because i am 5-10 is a terrible mistake. You can try my bikes if you wish but i am close to Montreal, Quebec. To make things worst it is **in** to make frames on the long side. Just ask any question i will be glad to help you avoid a mistake.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

If you like how the large stache felt, you might prefer the medium Sarge.

Both the stache and the Sarge are great bikes for what you are looking for. The stache has a much shorter rear end.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

filmsurgeon said:


> I am new to MTBing. I am 59yo, prefer to keep the tires on the ground, and am the complete opposite of an "adrenaline junkie". The kind of riding in the "Trail Mode" video review by Hardtail Party is the kind of riding a like to do. I am interested in the comfort, stability, traction, climbing, and roll-over capability of plus size tires and bikes. I've been on the fence for several months debating whether to get a Stache HT (or full suspension Stache 8). I stumbled across the RSD Sergeant V3 recently while continuing my research on plus HTs. I'm intrigued by the Sergeant V3, and the RSD Company. Now that I see it's on sale, I may just have to pull the trigger on one. At 5'10", the RSD sizing recommendation for this bike has me at the high-end of a size "medium", and/or at the low-end of a size "large". I have a 34" inseam. Can anyone recommend the size that would best fit me?
> 
> FYI -- I demo'd a Stache 7 (size L/19.5), and it felt proper. The Sergeant (in a size large) has a longer reach than the Stache (469mm vs 444mm), but has a shorter stack (632mm vs 645mm).


Stache is nice but limited in terms of versatility. Frankly, I really enjoy the RSD for its uniqueness as well as the RSD company. With the mid-fat able design that works very well in plus, fat (3.8/4.0) modes. While 3.8 might not be great for deep powder, there's the Mayor.

My RSD collection as prescribed...

Sergeant V1; Geared HT with 3.0/3.25 tires on i45's. More rowdy...
Sergeant V3; Geared rigid. 3.8/4.0 on Lithic 70's. More rock crawler oriented. 
MiddleChild; Singlespeed plusser and rowdy with a civil at times personality. Pithy lil bastage!
Wildcat; Full squish, 3.0/3.25's on i45's. Excellent ripper with Fleetwood Brougham feel.
Mayor; Snomobike, rock crawler and just fun to hit some deer trails. This Jeep is outta the garage year round!

Really do enjoy each of em for their individual personalities and capabilities.


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

DeeEight said:


> That's likely helped by the fact the 4 inch 45NRTH tires aren't actually proper 4 inch tires.


You are correct! Mine measure at ~3.75" on the 70mm rims. Good thing too. I currently have ever so slight chainrub on the tire when in my granniest of granny gears. It's nothing that concerns me. I could flip the chainring and get rid of it, but I don't want to mess up the chainline.

BTW, for groomed trails, the 4" Van Helgas have been awesome. At ~5-6 psi they grip like a banshee for my 200lb body. I don't venture out if the trails aren't reasonably groomed, so I don't need anything wider than what I have.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

neilether said:


> You are correct! Mine measure at ~3.75" on the 70mm rims. Good thing too. I currently have ever so slight chainrub on the tire when in my granniest of granny gears. It's nothing that concerns me. I could flip the chainring and get rid of it, but I don't want to mess up the chainline.
> 
> BTW, for groomed trails, the 4" Van Helgas have been awesome. At ~5-6 psi they grip like a banshee for my 200lb body. I don't venture out if the trails aren't reasonably groomed, so I don't need anything wider than what I have.


I like that they fill out nice and fat like a tire the Pilsbury Doughboy would ride! I am in hopes that running em a little spongy will break em in nice and soft and supple so the performance will increase tremendously for snow riding.

Gotta say, I really like the skinwall appearance on black rims. Classic and look bytchen! Now if only 45Nrth would produce a 120 TPI skinwall...


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

Anyone have experience fitting a Revelate Ranger framebag to a Sergeant frame?

Ideally an XL bag in XL v3 frame but I'll take whatever data points I can get.

I'm considering moving from a Salsa Timberjack to a Sergeant. Primary motive is to enable wheel swapping with my Pivot Switchblade. But concerned that my XL Ranger framebag isn't going to fit the Sergeant.


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

And another question . . . this one regarding crank options for the 83mm BB.

I have a strong preference for Shimano cranks. It appears that one could use the new superboost version of SLX (FC-M7130) or XT (FC-M8130) and not install the 4.5mm spacer on each side of the axle normally required on a 73mm install (note this is between BB and crank, and is new w/ the most recent 71xx/81xx products). 
Unless I'm missing something, this should leave the cup-to-cup spacing on an 83mm BB only 1mm wider than the cranks expect, which should be manageable.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

InertiaMan said:


> Anyone have experience fitting a Revelate Ranger framebag to a Sergeant frame?
> 
> Ideally an XL bag in XL v3 frame but I'll take whatever data points I can get.
> 
> I'm considering moving from a Salsa Timberjack to a Sergeant. Primary motive is to enable wheel swapping with my Pivot Switchblade. But concerned that my XL Ranger framebag isn't going to fit the Sergeant.


Frame bag fitment requires measuring the triangle space to determine what fits. I have a large so cannot give the correct numbers based on my bike.
Alex can answer this one!



InertiaMan said:


> And another question . . . this one regarding crank options for the 83mm BB.
> 
> I have a strong preference for Shimano cranks. It appears that one could use the new superboost version of SLX (FC-M7130) or XT (FC-M8130) and not install the 4.5mm spacer on each side of the axle normally required on a 73mm install (note this is between BB and crank, and is new w/ the most recent 71xx/81xx products).
> Unless I'm missing something, this should leave the cup-to-cup spacing on an 83mm BB only 1mm wider than the cranks expect, which should be manageable.


FC-M825 
Expensive as hell without direct mount chainring capability. Seems to be a double strike at that point. Spindles are not removable is strike three.
With Race Face Turbine and Atlas, the spindle can be removed from the crank arm and swapped to other bikes regardless of BB width, a huge plus.

Otherwise, experimentation with Shimano cranks is possible but what ya need to do is have access to parts as guinea pigs so ya don't have to spend like a drunken sailor.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

A little more sergeant action.











Sadly, after these videos I had to return the bike to RSD, as it was a demo bike for a limited time. I had a blast riding the sergeant on a variety of trails. Hopefully these videos have been helpful to those looking for an all-around bike that's super versatile.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

It's a really great looking bike. I almost wish I went this bike just for the extra tire versatility.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Still loving my V2 ti.


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

*Summer Sergeant*

I summerized my Sergeant and took it out for it's first spin on dirt. I love it! It ended up being a "mullet" setup for now due to wheel compatibility issues with my spare rear 29er wheel. I bought the boost to super boost adapter kit, but then realized that the hub I have on there is a centerlock hub and not compatible with the adapter. Doh!!

So 29 x 3 out front with a 27.5 x 3 out back (on the 65mm wide Lithic Rims...). The back tire is a bit squared off, but rode quite well on the shakeout ride.

I absolutely love the versatility of this frame. I'm gonna take a page from @HardtailParty and get a custom frame bag made from Rogue Panda for some summer bikepacking adventures.








winter mode


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Looks great with the tanwalls! And rogue Panda rocks. You're going to love your bag.


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

I had to do a quick reversion last night back to winter mode. The conditions were perfect for the Sun Crust in Northern Utah this morning. Just think white slickrock....It's dang fun.

Love the versatility of this bike.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Looks like guardsman area. Beautiful shots.


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

hardtail party said:


> Looks like guardsman area. Beautiful shots.


Not far enough north. Think "almost Idaho." This was on the Bunchgrass Trail in Logan Canyon.

https://www.trailforks.com/trails/bunchgrass-10701/


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Neil, the bike looks good as always! Glad to hear the ride is happenin for ya, as some folks are not able to get out with the current house arrest that is sweeping the nation.


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

BansheeRune said:


> Neil, the bike looks good as always! Glad to hear the ride is happenin for ya, as some folks are not able to get out with the current house arrest that is sweeping the nation.


We are pretty lucky. Low population density and not many active cases of Covid right now. we are not currently excluded from playing in the mountains as long as it's small groups.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

neilether said:


> We are pretty lucky. Low population density and not many active cases of Covid right now. we are not currently excluded from playing in the mountains as long as it's small groups.


Aye, that we are! As long as the cooties don't get further out of hand, we're not too closed off from play time with some very kewl bikes.


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

Ok, so, pending the sale of one of my other bikes, I was planning on getting a sergeant. I was going to buy the adventure build and get an addition suspension fork and 29er wheels to be able to switch back and forth between 27.5x4 and 29x2.6. The problem is that they are now sold out of the complete builds leaving me to do a frame up build. I am having the hardest time finding some 27.5x50 wheels with the right hub spacing (boost/superboost). Anyone on here have some wheel suggestions?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

bronxbomber252 said:


> Ok, so, pending the sale of one of my other bikes, I was planning on getting a sergeant. I was going to buy the adventure build and get an addition suspension fork and 29er wheels to be able to switch back and forth between 27.5x4 and 29x2.6. The problem is that they are now sold out of the complete builds leaving me to do a frame up build. I am having the hardest time finding some 27.5x50 wheels with the right hub spacing (boost/superboost). Anyone on here have some wheel suggestions?


I went with 27.5 x 70 rims for 3.8/4.0 full time. This rig is my other Jeep.

Super boost is kinda scarce at the moment so I laced my own wheels. Boost is common but that jump to 157mm rear is a little less sought.

Ingredients;
2 Alex Blizzerk 27.5 x 70mm rims
2 Hope Tech4 hubs
64 spokes
64 nipples

Then it is time to get to work on a puzzle and make your bike, your bike! Either that or visit a LBS for the wheel build.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

bronxbomber252 said:


> Ok, so, pending the sale of one of my other bikes, I was planning on getting a sergeant. I was going to buy the adventure build and get an addition suspension fork and 29er wheels to be able to switch back and forth between 27.5x4 and 29x2.6. The problem is that they are now sold out of the complete builds leaving me to do a frame up build. I am having the hardest time finding some 27.5x50 wheels with the right hub spacing (boost/superboost). Anyone on here have some wheel suggestions?


I'm glad I found this thread, didn't realize the newer Sergeant used 157 & 83 spacing. As it so happens, I've got a really nice wheelset for sale that will fit perfectly if your're interested. DT Swiss 240s 157mm rear hub & DT 350 110mm Boost front hub laced to Nextie 65mm carbon rims, laced up by the expert at my LBS. I used these on my custom Moonmen for 2 winters, but being in NY, they have less than 100 miles on them. There are a couple of scuffs on the rims, but otherwise they're in great condition. They currently have HG freehub, but I could easily swap it to XD. I'll come up with a price and take some pictures if you're interested.


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

bikeny said:


> I'm glad I found this thread, didn't realize the newer Sergeant used 157 & 83 spacing. As it so happens, I've got a really nice wheelset for sale that will fit perfectly if your're interested. DT Swiss 240s 157mm rear hub & DT 350 110mm Boost front hub laced to Nextie 65mm carbon rims, laced up by the expert at my LBS. I used these on my custom Moonmen for 2 winters, but being in NY, they have less than 100 miles on them. There are a couple of scuffs on the rims, but otherwise they're in great condition. They currently have HG freehub, but I could easily swap it to XD. I'll come up with a price and take some pictures if you're interested.


PM inbound


----------



## tom98 (May 12, 2020)

ISO medium size frame but its always out of stock and no eta on when its available again. My current bike is a medium and according to the size chart i'm borderline Small-Medium at 5'7ft. Should I be patience and wait for the medium or should I just go with the Small?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

tom98 said:


> ISO medium size frame but its always out of stock and no eta on when its available again. My current bike is a medium and according to the size chart i'm borderline Small-Medium at 5'7ft. Should I be patience and wait for the medium or should I just go with the Small?


Sit tight, I'll chat with Alex in the next day or two and find out when the batch will be in.


----------



## SalsaHT (Jan 29, 2018)

Has anybody run 29x3 on the V3 and how does it Ride compared to the 27.5 stock setup


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

SalsaHT said:


> Has anybody run 29x3 on the V3 and how does it Ride compared to the 27.5 stock setup


Not as of yet. I do plan to give it a go and hope to ride a pair of Crux 29 x 3.25's.


----------



## SalsaHT (Jan 29, 2018)

I was just wondering cause I ruined the sun ringle src hub and thought about 29+


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

SalsaHT said:


> I was just wondering cause I ruined the sun ringle src hub and thought about 29+


It's all about the Jeepin on two wheels!


----------



## cesjr (Jul 13, 2011)

Here's mine. My Pivot Switchblade was destroyed in a car wreck and frame-only for a new one is not available until August. So for this summer I moved the undamaged parts over to the Sergeant, got some new grips and pedals and changed the decals on the Fox 36 (running 150mm). I could not believe I found such a nice frame with 157mm rear and reasonable price! I decided on running the plus wheels and really like the Rekons - they are really not much wider than a 2.6 29er tire. Maybe 2.7. 13 psi rear 11 front. Honestly you don't need full suspension to have fun on a mtn bike. But yea I will still buy a new frame in August! I'm sure I'll find a use for this Sergeant - I bought the rigid fork too and got some cheap 157 hub wheel takeoffs to run 50mm gravel tires.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I say YES to that
**Honestly you don’t need full suspension to have fun on a mtn bike.**
Now we need insects repellant


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

cesjr said:


> Here's mine. My Pivot Switchblade was destroyed in a car wreck and frame-only for a new one is not available until August. So for this summer I moved the undamaged parts over to the Sergeant, got some new grips and pedals and changed the decals on the Fox 36 (running 150mm). I could not believe I found such a nice frame with 157mm rear and reasonable price! I decided on running the plus wheels and really like the Rekons - they are really not much wider than a 2.6 29er tire. Maybe 2.7. 13 psi rear 11 front. Honestly you don't need full suspension to have fun on a mtn bike. But yea I will still buy a new frame in August! I'm sure I'll find a use for this Sergeant - I bought the rigid fork too and got some cheap 157 hub wheel takeoffs to run 50mm gravel tires.


There will be plenty of good times to be had with the Sergeant. Sorry to hear of the Pivot having been lost in a wreck. The Sergeant is no replacement but does have a place in the quiver.


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

So, what are peoples opinions on 29er tire width? My Sergeant will switch between 27.5x4 rigid and 29er with a suspension fork. In 29er mode I am torn between 30mm internal rims with 2.35’s it 35mm internal with 2.6 (Vittoria Agarro either way). The bike will see duties ranging from XC, to flow/pump track with the kid, to medium duty trail use. I already have a big travel 29er full suspension bike (Santa Cruz Hightower LT with a 160mm fork) for the super gnarly stuff. For this kind of riding I am coming off a short travel full suspension 29er and found the 2.35’s to be perfect, just curious if the extra weight is worth it for some extra compliance on a hardtail. I am not a true weight weenie but extra weight needs to be “worth it”


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

bronxbomber252 said:


> So, what are peoples opinions on 29er tire width? My Sergeant will switch between 27.5x4 rigid and 29er with a suspension fork. In 29er mode I am torn between 30mm internal rims with 2.35's it 35mm internal with 2.6 (Vittoria Agarro either way). The bike will see duties ranging from XC, to flow/pump track with the kid, to medium duty trail use. I already have a big travel 29er full suspension bike (Santa Cruz Hightower LT with a 160mm fork) for the super gnarly stuff. For this kind of riding I am coming off a short travel full suspension 29er and found the 2.35's to be perfect, just curious if the extra weight is worth it for some extra compliance on a hardtail. I am not a true weight weenie but extra weight needs to be "worth it"


I have a Sergeant V3 for two reasons, plus and mid-fat. At the moment, the build is based on 27.5 x 4" tires on 70mm rims. Following that will be 3.0's or 3.25's on i45's for the proper tire/rim ratio. 
I've done years of 29 x 2.minus, frankly, I'm just not finding enjoyment with >2.4" tires these days. 
Is stupid quantities of traction worth a few ounces more, uh huh, yup, you got that right! Is being able to drop the tire pressure for a little squish to lengthen and widen the footprint of the tires for flotation in the forest trail systems with loose conditions, indeed... Air em back up and get a little rowdy, drop a couple psi for the comfortable ride that doesn't make your teeth fall out on the trail, yessireeeee! I'll take a little more weight to enjoy the benefit of tires that will never be inflated more than 14 psi.

My full squish, plus weighs in around 28.5 with 150mm front, 140 rear travel and 3.0's and it is worth every milligram! A magic carpet ride on two wheels is part of the reason I hired the Wildcat as well as two Sergeants, a V1 and V3.

Sergeant V3 is the bikepacking rig as well as backcountry explorer.


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> I have a Sergeant V3 for two reasons, plus and mid-fat. At the moment, the build is based on 27.5 x 4" tires on 70mm rims. Following that will be 3.0's or 3.25's on i45's for the proper tire/rim ratio.
> I've done years of 29 x 2.minus, frankly, I'm just not finding enjoyment with >2.4" tires these days.
> Is stupid quantities of traction worth a few ounces more, uh huh, yup, you got that right! Is being able to drop the tire pressure for a little squish to lengthen and widen the footprint of the tires for flotation in the forest trail systems with loose conditions, indeed... Air em back up and get a little rowdy, drop a couple psi for the comfortable ride that doesn't make your teeth fall out on the trail, yessireeeee! I'll take a little more weight to enjoy the benefit of tires that will never be inflated more than 14 psi.
> 
> ...


I've ridden 29ers, 27.5+, and both fat tire sizes. Was never super thrilled with 27.5+ except in sand. I like fat for fat tire terrain, but for me 27.5+ is just too similar in most cases without enough flotation for real fat tire terrain. For me the sluggishness accelerating and changing direction just sapped at some of the fun out of it on normal MTB terrain at low pressures, and never liked the bounciness at high pressures. If I was going with just one wheelset, I would probably go 27.5x2.8 in something fast rolling like a rekon. But since where I am moving to in the fall has real fat bike terrain and I will already have 27.5x4 for when I need the flotation, I figured may as well go 29 to get the acceleration and handling characteristics I like. Of course I have time to think about it, all I have right now is the frame, rigid fork, and 27.5 fat wheels. Won't have the rest until I sell my short travel FS bike.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Being that I have no use for 1200+ gram tires in 3.0, I have not had any difficulty with acceleration. Gearing based on wheel diameter is crucial regardless of anything else. I gear a 29+ differently from a 27.5+ etc. As for being nimble, I have no issue whatsoever in pissing off a few of my my stalewart 29- friends with a one speed automatic, just the same! I get trialsy, I lay it down through the turns. Body english and weight management does differ from minus, yes however, it is autonomous. 

We have good times with our rivalry!

On the build, have fun with that! Best part is the anticipation of the first ride. Keep us posted on the build, should be good stuff...
Where are you moving to, come fall?


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

I’m glad that you have had such amazing experiences on 27.5+ they don’t match mine though. Not really interested in having 27.5+ when I will already have 27.5x4 too much overlap in capability and ride characteristics. This is why I am specifically asking for thoughts on 2.4ish vs 2.6ish 29ers.

Definitely excited for the build. I’ve already picked out most of the parts.

I am moving from Tucson AZ to Albuquerque NM


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Frankly, the largest issue I had with any wheel diameter was stupid heavy tires that are too dead to get trialsy with. Boat anchor tires just suck right out loud. 
I am in anticipation of Valhalla opening if it does with "house arrest" being the narrative as of late. The pithy MiddleChild didn't make a run last year but was hopeful to do so this year.

As I manage to get some business back from the panicdemic, I'll be going toward a pair of 29+ wheels with Sarge. At the moment, a pair of 27.5 x 4's for a little better fuel economy over the Mayor that is exclusively 4.8 and 5.05 is where it's at. 

I can imagine the 29 x 2.6 being a bit more nimble than 3.0/3.25. Might keep an eye out for the Maxxis 2.5 WT line. Another option in tire size and tread styles. 

Albuquerque should be a great place to ride.


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

I’ve run a lot of Maxxis tires in the past (2.3, 2.4, and 2.5). They have some great aggressive tires, and some great XC tires but their middle of the road tires (forkaster and Ardent for example) have been lackluster to me. Though I have liked the minions I’m finding I like the Martellos from Vittoria better. I run the Martello front and rear on my big full squish. I’m finding I like the Vittoria Agarro much better than the similar maxxis tires which is why I am leaning that way. I haven’t tried the 2.6 but the 2.35 on a 30i rim measures 2.35 new and 2.4 after it stretches for me. The agarro rolls like a rekon but grips better. If Inwas buying another full squish I would know exactly what I want as I have tried a ton of tires. But this is mu first nice hardtail which has me less sure of myself.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just wait to get the bike on the trail, you're in for a good experience, I'm thinking. Reserve the doubt, it is too early to build that wall! It's going to be a fun bike to ride and play on the trails.

I have been doing rigid on a couple bikes for decades for the simplicity of it and the ride qualities that only a rigid can offer. 
The other members of the collective are either hardtail or full squish.

Vittoria Aggaro looks to be interesting. 2.6 being a reasonable fatness should be a solid performer.


----------



## Johnbonn (Apr 7, 2015)

I am curious reading everyone’s post. Between all the optional wheel tire combinations which has the best ride rigid and the best rollover, the 27.5x4 or the 29x3-3.25? We are building a custom tandem for singletracking and looking for everyone’s thoughts and feedback. As a side note in the middle of a Middlechild build. Wish Alex would build a tandem Sargeant! I did ask....


----------



## Mebaru (Jun 5, 2017)

Johnbonn said:


> I am curious reading everyone's post. Between all the optional wheel tire combinations which has the best ride rigid and the best rollover, the 27.5x4 or the 29x3-3.25? We are building a custom tandem for singletracking and looking for everyone's thoughts and feedback. As a side note in the middle of a Middlechild build. Wish Alex would build a tandem Sargeant! I did ask....


Have both. 27.5x3.8 offers more comfort, 29x3.0 has slightly better rollover and much faster.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Johnbonn said:


> I am curious reading everyone's post. Between all the optional wheel tire combinations which has the best ride rigid and the best rollover, the 27.5x4 or the 29x3-3.25? We are building a custom tandem for singletracking and looking for everyone's thoughts and feedback. As a side note in the middle of a Middlechild build. Wish Alex would build a tandem Sargeant! I did ask....


I'll get a measurement of the diameter of my Van Helga 27.5 x 4.0 to give you an idea. Perhaps, Mebaru can get a measurement of the 29 x 3 for us to see the difference between em, piqued my interest...


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

For rollover 27.5x4.5. I would hate the slow acceleration but on a tandem that might work.


----------



## Johnbonn (Apr 7, 2015)

Great thought but we are trying to keep Q factor in check so going 83mm for the bottom bracket thinking 4.0 would be the widest we would be able to go. Now 29x4.0 would be something!



33red said:


> For rollover 27.5x4.5. I would hate the slow acceleration but on a tandem that might work.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Johnbonn said:


> Great thought but we are trying to keep Q factor in check so going 83mm for the bottom bracket thinking 4.0 would be the widest we would be able to go. Now 29x4.0 would be something!


Well, those might be on a drawing board somewhere... I would try em!

On the 4.0 front...
Van Helga 27.5 x 4.0 is a fatter tire than my FBR 3.8's by a long shot. VH on Alex Blizzerk 70mm is standing 30" tall with a very nice profile and tire/rim ratio. Width at 12 PSI (which I would not ride em at) is 94mm according to the L.S. Starrett.
It clears the chain line on my Sergeant V3 respectably.
Fortunately, I don't notice Q factor so going between the plus bikes to the mid-fat to the fat is a drama free zone! I know that many folks do have issues crop up with wider Q's tho.


----------



## ratmanms (Jan 17, 2014)

*RSD Sergeant v3 rigid 3.8 killer*

Concept build
Have the original fully rigid Krampus running 3.0 Bontrager Chupacabras
Have a full squish Intense ACV converted to 29x2.6 front 2.4 rear
Have a 2012 Surly Moonlander with Bud and Lou grip studded.
and the original 2005 Gary Fisher Rig fully rigid SS.

There's a place for the full suspension but rode most of the gnar gnar with the Krampus 3.0 and really liked it for years.

Old fat dude pounding the crap out of the local NH single and doubletrack
and thought to myself wouldn't it be perfect if I could run 3.8's fully rigid low pressure 6.5 front, 9 rear.
Didn't want to run a fat bike but an extra chubby bike.
Then I saw the Sarge and it was love at 1st sight. Alex is a cool owner and shipped me the bike, medium Adventure build less the tires.
I researched and the Bontrager Hodags were like the Chupacabra's.
Sold my Focas Raven Evo carbon with Ultra-Lite I9's to my son in law and stole the suspension seatpost off it.
The RSD Sergeant V3 is the funnest bike I've ever owned run rigid with 3.8's
Have ridden it every day for over a month and have now decided to put a 35mm stem and riser bars on it to bring it in and up.
They are due in next week and I will follow up.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Congratz! And welcome to the Sarge Brigade...

Cannot get enough of my Sergeants V1 and V3. V3 has 70mm rims and Van Helga's. Fun, freakin awesome exploration bike, indeed.
Glad you're lovin it.


----------



## ratmanms (Jan 17, 2014)

great video it helped me Ryan thank you


----------



## ratmanms (Jan 17, 2014)

BansheeRune said:


> Congratz! And welcome to the Sarge Brigade...
> 
> Cannot get enough of my Sergeants V1 and V3. V3 has 70mm rims and Van Helga's. Fun, freakin awesome exploration bike, indeed.
> Glad you're lovin it.


ya the 70mm would be the way to go as the 3.8 Hodags (tubeless 9 psi) are rounded on the Duroc 50.
But is does let me slam the dropouts full forward. I will wear out this wheelset before spending more $.
Other things I did and liked was put my Cane Creek full suspension seatpost which lets me ride the gnar gnar more seated.
I used clear silicone to fill in the 20 some odd mounting holes (already had a tube).
I did buy a shorter stem (35mm length vs 50mm) and a 35mm rise bar because the medium was way too long. My medium Krampus is a lot shorter.
This bike is still my favorite bike running 27.5 x 3.8 and I do have a carbon Intense ACV full suspension which I also love.
I sold my 2017 carbon Focus Raven Evo with I9 wheelset for this bike!
I would swap frames for a small.


----------



## ratmanms (Jan 17, 2014)

ratmanms said:


> Concept build
> Have the original fully rigid Krampus running 3.0 Bontrager Chupacabras
> Have a full squish Intense ACV converted to 29x2.6 front 2.4 rear
> Have a 2012 Surly Moonlander with Bud and Lou grip studded.
> ...


Follow up on the shorter stem (Uno 35mm vs stock RaceFace 50mm) and stock bar (20mm rise 8 degree backsweep) I'm 5' 8" on a new med. Sarge and needed to bring the bar in and up in that priority order. Bought a Uno stem $20 and a e-thirteen bar 35mm rise and 9 degree backsweep. allowed me to move the seat back a bit too...perfect


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ratmanms said:


> Follow up on the shorter stem (Uno 35mm vs stock RaceFace 50mm) and stock bar (20mm rise 8 degree backsweep) I'm 5' 8" on a new med. Sarge and needed to bring the bar in and up in that priority order. Bought a Uno stem $20 and a e-thirteen bar 35mm rise and 9 degree backsweep. allowed me to move the seat back a bit too...perfect


Good stuff! Sounds like you're getting dialed in and enjoying it.
I look forward to the packing trips with Sarge III. Interestingly, the Van Helgas on 70's have a very nice shape or profile to them. I run 5 psi and they feel awesome.


----------



## badsneakers (Dec 12, 2015)

hey! So I'm looking for a medium Sergeant, it looks like RSD still has some smalls for sale so if you are still interested in trading for a small frame I would order the small and swap with you. Looks like you mentioned you are in NH, Im in MA, so no shipping involved I could drive towards you..

Let me know!



ratmanms said:


> ya the 70mm would be the way to go as the 3.8 Hodags (tubeless 9 psi) are rounded on the Duroc 50.
> But is does let me slam the dropouts full forward. I will wear out this wheelset before spending more $.
> Other things I did and liked was put my Cane Creek full suspension seatpost which lets me ride the gnar gnar more seated.
> I used clear silicone to fill in the 20 some odd mounting holes (already had a tube).
> ...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ratmanms said:


> ya the 70mm would be the way to go as the 3.8 Hodags (tubeless 9 psi) are rounded on the Duroc 50.
> But is does let me slam the dropouts full forward. I will wear out this wheelset before spending more $.
> Other things I did and liked was put my Cane Creek full suspension seatpost which lets me ride the gnar gnar more seated.
> I used clear silicone to fill in the 20 some odd mounting holes (already had a tube).
> ...


I can run 5 psi for much of my rides due to the VH's being on 70's. The profile of the tire is very nice since the rim is slightly narrower than the tire. Tire measures 94mm wide and rim is i64 which rounds out the sidewall of the tire some without being absurd. I mounted one to an i45 and it was too narrow for the 4.0 tire to be actually comfortable. I weigh 165#'s so the tires are awesome for flotation at stupid low pressure and do not require anything above single digit pressure, ever.

Get with badsneakers on the small for a possible frame swap, he's looking for a medium...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

*Sarge III*

Sarge is on the prowl.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Quick question - is anyone who is 5'9" riding a Large Sergeant V3 frame? If so, how do you have yours set up in terms of seatpost and stem length and crank length. Do you feel like you made a good choice going up to L vs. Medium?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

MMcG said:


> Quick question - is anyone who is 5'9" riding a Large Sergeant V3 frame? If so, how do you have yours set up in terms of seatpost and stem length and crank length. Do you feel like you made a good choice going up to L vs. Medium?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


In time, osteoporosis will have me there! I am 6', and love the hell outta da Sergeant!

170mm RF Atlas cranks.
Ritchey Classic 25mm backset post with seat slammed all the way back as always.
Straitline Amp 70mm stem.
FSA Gradient 40 9° back, 5° upsweep
RSD rigid beer can fork. 
Wheels...
Alex Rims, blizzerk 27.5 x 70 (i64)
Hope Pro 4 hubs, orange flavor
DT Swiss Cometition DB spokes
Green DT aluminum nipples
Van Helga 27.5 x 4.fvkyeah 120 TPI tires

Bin parts used...

Seat post
Seat
Brakes
Transmission/shifter


----------



## goyo46 (Feb 19, 2010)

*join the party*

Just sprung for one of these frames, the closeout price is too good to pass up. Only a few XL left. Now for the wheels, which are going to run double the price of the frame! Most likely Hope hubs (how would orange look with that green frame? or stick with classic black). The rim choices for me are:

WTB KOM i40, either Light or Tough version, difference of 50gm/rim. The Tough looks more stout. I'm big and I notice flexy rims.
Also the Race Face ARC 40 looks pretty good, same weight as the Tough.

I'm 6'3", size wookie on the website, about 220 ready to go. Ride rugged Socal, and Arizona during the cooler months. Some bikepacking, but I don't want this to be an overbuilt sled. Lighter wheels make a difference, but I've trashed plenty of rims that weren't up to the task.

Any thoughts on my choices? Experience with these rims?


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I'd suggest the tough version. I've heard the light version isn't that much better than the Scrapers, which my Beyond+ has in i40 in 27.5. It's works better as a bikepacking & gravel/xc tire than a harder charging(I ride the former). I dented the front tire riding road in LA. I have/had a gravel bike with Raceface AR25 29er & in my experience felt more durable than the Scrapers; but others here have had mixed reivews with the Raceface. For refeference I am 5'8" & between 175-180lbs.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

goyo46 said:


> Just sprung for one of these frames, the closeout price is too good to pass up. Only a few XL left. Now for the wheels, which are going to run double the price of the frame! Most likely Hope hubs (how would orange look with that green frame? or stick with classic black). The rim choices for me are:
> 
> WTB KOM i40, either Light or Tough version, difference of 50gm/rim. The Tough looks more stout. I'm big and I notice flexy rims.
> Also the Race Face ARC 40 looks pretty good, same weight as the Tough.
> ...


I had a fun time sourcing the Hope Pro 4 157mm in orange. I really don't think 50 g's is going to break the weight barrier... We are dealing with a plus bike and milligrams are irrelevant! Go with the tough rim for RedBull rampage, go light if you don't case a wheel readily. My Onyx hubs were more than my Sergeant, let alone wheels!

Frankly, my Wildcat has been to Keystone and Valhalla every summer since I've owned it, on a pair of Scrapers without drama. So, yeah, a full squish + has been hucked plenty with Nobby Nic 3.0 performance tires at 12 PSI. Rugged Rocky Mountain riding and they have served well.


----------



## goyo46 (Feb 19, 2010)

Looking at Onyx hubs, would love to ride them, but for the money Hopes have served me well, and the noise warns the stupid pedestrians in my neighborhood on the way to the trails. Plus, they're nice and quiet while I'm pedaling. I can't do Novatec or any of the cheaper choices, they just self destruct after a short time of me cranking my weight up steep stuff. Either the shell cracks, or the pawl seats deform, etc.

I think I'll go with the KOM Tough rims. Wtb has been very good to me in the past. Years ago I built up a set of their 7000 series i23 Frequency Team rims. Soon after the rear cracked (common with the first gen). I sent them a picture and a copy of the receipt. They sent me two new rims- even though one was still good- plus two new tires, tape, valves, and a pair of grips. Went out of their way to make sure I was happy. Now that's a company cares!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

goyo46 said:


> Looking at Onyx hubs, would love to ride them, but for the money Hopes have served me well, and the noise warns the stupid pedestrians in my neighborhood on the way to the trails. Plus, they're nice and quiet while I'm pedaling. I can't do Novatec or any of the cheaper choices, they just self destruct after a short time of me cranking my weight up steep stuff. Either the shell cracks, or the pawl seats deform, etc.


I've got Hopes on all my wheels that didn't come on a complete bike. I'm torn to try some I9's next time I need hubs or just stick with Hopes which are cheaper and a known quantity for me. I've got a lot of Hope spares and know how to tear them down so inertia is on the side of more Hope hubs. Trying some new bling is on the side of I9's.

I can't do the cheap hubs either. Life is too short and I keep my hubs/wheels too long so it doesn't end up saving me any money at least at the Hope price point.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Guys, the Hope product line is second to none, 'ceptin Onyx with the sprag being far superior to any other on the market, hands down.
I have 5 wheelsets built on Hope and one built on Onyx. My pipe dream hubs, indeed!

WTB is awesome! I have dealt with them on products that were being discontinued over the years as well as current products. Good peeps and service that cannot be denied. Love those peeps!


Sarge III, well, he's doing some dirt daily at lunch time. Really like how he rides so much like a plus but has some fat wheels and nice big shoes. Sarge fills those shoes very well. Between Sunspot and Sarge, it is a difficult decision of which bike to ride. Sunspot is more rowdy and even more pithy.


----------



## goyo46 (Feb 19, 2010)

What cranks are you all running? With the 83mm shell, and superboost hub, things have gotten very confusing. Can I just use my old sram x7s with a new bb? I know RF makes the cinch line with various spindle lengths.

I usually run 180mm cranks for my long legs, but not adverse to standard 175’s. Slx or better; don’t want heavy dh cranks; can’t justify spending big coin.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

goyo46 said:


> What cranks are you all running? With the 83mm shell, and superboost hub, things have gotten very confusing. Can I just use my old sram x7s with a new bb? I know RF makes the cinch line with various spindle lengths.
> 
> I usually run 180mm cranks for my long legs, but not adverse to standard 175's. Slx or better; don't want heavy dh cranks; can't justify spending big coin.


My inseem is 34.5 and i enjoy 175 but that is on road.
For my fat and mountain bikes i love 165, less strike, more flow.
I guess it depends where you ride but many find out that
shorter arms are a nice option.


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

goyo46 said:


> What cranks are you all running? With the 83mm shell, and superboost hub, things have gotten very confusing. Can I just use my old sram x7s with a new bb? I know RF makes the cinch line with various spindle lengths.
> 
> I usually run 180mm cranks for my long legs, but not adverse to standard 175's. Slx or better; don't want heavy dh cranks; can't justify spending big coin.


I use a race face turbine cinch crank. Cheap and bulletproof. I did have to order the spindle direct from Raceface as it literally could not be found anywhere on the entire interwebz. They were super cool and gave me 30% off for my "trouble."


----------



## goyo46 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks, and I just found post 7 on this page...RF looks like the go to for this setup.


----------



## goyo46 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey Neil, by the way, what spindle length did they send you? The Aeffect R cranks look like what I'll go for. Hopefully I can order them directly from RF with the right spindle.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I went with atlas since I didn’t want to buy a second spindle. 170mm length works well. 
Another item is 30mm. Since I have four more bikes with 30mm, sticking with it made sense.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Congrats on the new bike! I know others don't, but I love the process of picking parts and building it up! I don't have a Sergeant, but I have a custom frame with 157/83 spacing, so I'll throw some other part recommendations out!

For hubs, I've slowly switched everything over to DT Swiss. They are light, bombproof, and super easy to service, and the pricing is good for quality hubs. I actually found some older 157 DT 240 hubs for super cheap. They are not the newer 'Superboost', so the flange spacing isn't as wide (but it's symetrical), but they've held up great. You may be able to find some around still.

For cranks, I settled on SRAM GXP many years ago, so I'm running SRAM DH GXP83 cranks in 170mm. They are carbon and very light, but hard to find. 165mm versions can be found easily. Yes, they are 'only' 24mm spindle diameter, but I can't tell! And the BBs have lasted me years. I now have a big collection of GXP direct mount rings, and it's nice to be able to mix and match them on all of my bikes. I'm a fan of the Wolftooth stainless direct mount rings, they last forever!

I think you made a good choice for rims, unless you want to go carbon!


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

I'll also throw this out there is anyone is interested.

https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/2834962/

This wheel has a SUPER RARE DT Swiss 150/157 singlspeed/DH hub, which looks to be in excellent condition. This thing has wider flange spacing than a 177mm Fatbike hub! (I actually have no idea if that's true, but the spacing is really wide!) I know it's laced to a 29er rim, but that's a good price for the hub alone. That would make the ultimate SS wheel for the Sergeant! You could probably bargain with him as well, as it's a really niche product.

I have no relation to the seller, but I actually have a brand new one of these hubs sitting in my parts bin. I just can't decide what rim to lace it to!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

bikeny said:


> Congrats on the new bike! I know others don't, but I love the process of picking parts and building it up! I don't have a Sergeant, but I have a custom frame with 157/83 spacing, so I'll throw some other part recommendations out!
> 
> For hubs, I've slowly switched everything over to DT Swiss. They are light, bombproof, and super easy to service, and the pricing is good for quality hubs. I actually found some older 157 DT 240 hubs for super cheap. They are not the newer 'Superboost', so the flange spacing isn't as wide (but it's symetrical), but they've held up great. You may be able to find some around still.
> 
> ...


That's baloney! The best part of a build is selecting parts and sourcing em! Lacing my wheels is the best high I can think of, honestly. Airing up the tires for the first time, stickin em into the frame/fork and standning the bike on em is when the jones gets so bad, not even Betty Ford can help...

You know that's the routine...

For those that have Cinch 30mm cranks, Cane Creek makes an aluminum preload collar and they are available in groovy colors too!


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

goyo46 said:


> Hey Neil, by the way, what spindle length did they send you? The Aeffect R cranks look like what I'll go for. Hopefully I can order them directly from RF with the right spindle.


Check out post #971 in this thread. I needed a 149 spindle. It has worked perfectly. The one that is more commonly available is a 151 or something like that and made specifically for the SixC crank. I tried adding spacers, which sorta worked, but the bigger issue was that the crank bolt bottom out too early on that longer spindle. The thread depth is different or something. I didn't know that until the RF guy walked me through teh differences.

The 149 has been great!


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

BansheeRune said:


> .....For those that have Cinch 30mm cranks, Cane Creek makes an aluminum preload collar and they are available in groovy colors too!


I actually have one of these from Cane Creek. AFter stripping out two of the plastic ones over 6 months or so (which are approximately as hard as a stick of butter that has been sitting out for 3 days...) I bought one from CC. They work well.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

neilether said:


> I actually have one of these from Cane Creek. AFter stripping out two of the plastic ones over 6 months or so (which are approximately as hard as a stick of butter that has been sitting out for 3 days...) I bought one from CC. They work well.


They cost money however, I need 5 more of em... Unfortunately, RaceFace chose to switch to Walmart plastic preload rings in 2017 and still swears by em. I did email em regarding this failure on their part... Another failure is the Next line, I refuse to own it because of Walmart's NEXT line of junk... That word is forbidden from being near or on my bikes.

Sarge III has the Atlas crankset and the spindle is 151, works fine since the 149 is hard to find now. I chose the Atlas since I didn't want a spindle on the shelf that does nothing. That saves 80 bux for parts that Sarge can use. First order of business was to chuck the plastico ring in the bin and install the Cane Creek. Orange, of course!

More on Sarge III...
Gotta say, I really enjoy this Split Pea Soup Green bike! Going with 70mm rims was a Godsend. The Van Helga 4.0 120 TPI tires are becoming very supple from the backcountry exploration rides. Out in the forest, the soil is like potting soil so air pressure has been kept on the soft side to do less damage to the environment. The unique ride and feel of the V3 is like a plus bike. Handling and riding speeds are also similar to a plus and a little less like a true fat. 
4.0's are awesome for flotation although, I do let a little air out sooner than I would with the Mayor. One accessory I had to have at the ready, a Lezyne XL pump, for which I had to hand fab a mounting bracket. 
Out in the backcountry, I do a few air pressure adjustments on some of the rides to accommodate the varying terrain. Frankly, that has made the rides very enjoyable by making the tires more efficient as needed.

Gotta say, Neil, had the skinwall version been available when I scored my tires, I would be rolling black wheels matter rims! Black rims and tires tend to be too muted but those skinwalls sure do look awesome on black rims. Polished rims look awesome wrapped in blackwall tires, just the same.


----------



## jpg1234 (Aug 3, 2020)

*V1 rear axle*

I am having trouble removing the version 1 factory rear wheel. When I loosen the axle, it doesn't stop being attached to the drive side frame. The frame widens when I loosen the axle back half an inch or so. Does not make sense. There isn't anything on the driveside axle to interact with such as an allen key spot.


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

If loosening the thru-bolt is spreading the frame, something is binding, and inhibiting the bolt from sliding out the non drive side as you loosen it. Try levering the wheel one way or another to free up the binding. 

Where is the spreading visible? Between NDS dropout and the NDS hub endcap? Or between the DS dropout and DS endcap? That might give hiints on cause, or tactics for resolving.


----------



## jpg1234 (Aug 3, 2020)

InertiaMan said:


> If loosening the thru-bolt is spreading the frame, something is binding, and inhibiting the bolt from sliding out the non drive side as you loosen it. Try levering the wheel one way or another to free up the binding.
> 
> Where is the spreading visible? Between NDS dropout and the NDS hub endcap? Or between the DS dropout and DS endcap? That might give hiints on cause, or tactics for resolving.


The binding appears to be on NDS since I can see the DS spinning freely


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

jpg1234 said:


> The binding appears to be on NDS since I can see the DS spinning freely


I'm confused. What is spinning? The end cap?

I'm asking where the gap is. If the frame is spreading, then there must be a visible gap, either between the DS endcap and dropout, or the NDS endcap and dropout.


----------



## jpg1234 (Aug 3, 2020)

InertiaMan said:


> I'm confused. What is spinning? The end cap?
> 
> I'm asking where the gap is. If the frame is spreading, then there must be a visible gap, either between the DS endcap and dropout, or the NDS endcap and dropout.


Spinning probably not the right word.

Anyhow, here is the gap that is created after I turn the axle about 10 times.


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

Interesting looking "endcap" . . . looks more like a locknut. Not familiar w/ that specific hub, but per V1 spec its 12x148 thru axle, so once the axle is disengaged from the driveside female threaded dropout, it *should* slide out the NDS side. Something is binding. And having additional tension from frame spreading probably isn't helping.

Perhaps try this: thread the axle back into the driveside dropout. Then try unthreading it again, but use your free hand, knee, whatever to maintain a compressive force against the DS dropout so that the frame won't spread. This should "force" the axle to begin protruding from the NDS dropout like its supposed to.

If that doesn't work, loosening the dropouts where they connect to the chainstay/seatstays may help, because it will allow the dropouts to "float" relative to the frame, which will help overcome potential alignment issues. 

The core issue is likely a lack of alignment between the DS and NDS thru axle holes. Could be frame manuf tolerances, or a dropout has shifted. But ultimately if dropouts aren't aligned, the axle will bind when you try to remove it. 

Its conceivable that the problem is from something else, say the axle corroding inside the hub, but that's both unlikely. Almost certainly the DS and NDS dropouts are offset slightly and causing binding.


----------



## jpg1234 (Aug 3, 2020)

InertiaMan said:


> Interesting looking "endcap" . . . looks more like a locknut. Not familiar w/ that specific hub, but per V1 spec its 12x148 thru axle, so once the axle is disengaged from the driveside female threaded dropout, it *should* slide out the NDS side. Something is binding. And having additional tension from frame spreading probably isn't helping.
> 
> Perhaps try this: thread the axle back into the driveside dropout. Then try unthreading it again, but use your free hand, knee, whatever to maintain a compressive force against the DS dropout so that the frame won't spread. This should "force" the axle to begin protruding from the NDS dropout like its supposed to.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help. It's a 2016 model with 2500 miles. Tolerances could definitely be off by this point causing binding.


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks like the axle is stuck on something, either on the NDS or before the thread on the DS. so the axle is unthreading but not coming out, hence the gap. Try giving the wheel a good wiggle back and forth and see if the axle comes loose.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

jpg1234 said:


> Spinning probably not the right word.
> 
> Anyhow, here is the gap that is created after I turn the axle about 10 times.


Misaligned sliders will do that as the axle can bind rather than slide out of the dropouts.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sarge III has a trail day. He's wearing his FBR 3.8's and enjoying the dirt between his treads. I like the 1200g FBR since it is lighter, more aggressive and very supple for traction and flotation when the going gets soft and powdery.








Sarge III taking a moment in the scarce shade.








A triangle on the trail. Decisions, decisions!








Another view at the trail triangle.








Sarge lurks...

One thing that is really surprising is the fact that this bike shod in 3.8's of the supple kind rides like a plus rather than feeling like a full fat. Dammit, Alex shoulda done the midfat like this ages ago! Riding a rigid midfat is a great opportunity to return to the fundamentals that suspension masks so well. Next ride, trials... Gonna give a little more trialsy undertone on the next dirt play ride!

Now for the 2019 MiddleChild geo and other numbers that can take 3.fvckyeah, um, 3.8 with ease and a -25 BB for the added BMX feel that can only come from a high BB.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Nice, those 3.8s on narrower rims are a lot of fun. I've spent most of the last 2 years on that combo!!!

BTW looks like I'll be joining the family!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nitrousjunky said:


> Nice, those 3.8s on narrower rims are a lot of fun. I've spent most of the last 2 years on that combo!!!
> 
> BTW looks like I'll be joining the family!
> View attachment 1357807


nitrous, better, oh fvck... Hey, late for supper, bout time you joined the fray! 

I love how the 70's with 3.8's feel more like a plusser than a a fat! The ride is impressive on the loco flow trails. 
Next move from Alex (pipe dream) is a play time version of the Sergeant based on the 2019 MC geometry/length and a -20mm BB for real freakin Jeepin with a pithy attitude cause my MC is indeed a pithy little fellow! 
I think you will really enjoy the ride and fun feel this frame offers. Another lovely item is the rigid fork that allows for a real rim to accent the real tire up front. 3.8's on i45's is mediocre and on i64's a hell raising fat of the midfat kind.

Gratz, nitrous!!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

BansheeRune said:


> nitrous, better, oh fvck... Hey, late for supper, bout time you joined the fray!
> 
> I love how the 70's with 3.8's feel more like a plusser than a a fat! The ride is impressive on the loco flow trails.
> Next move from Alex (pipe dream) is a play time version of the Sergeant based on the 2019 MC geometry/length and a -20mm BB for real freakin Jeepin with a pithy attitude cause my MC is indeed a pithy little fellow!
> ...


Yeah the bike I just took apart had 3.8 Hodag on i45 rear and 4.0 VH on i64 Lythic front, it's a fast and fun combo. However I've decided its time to hang up the rigid forks for good, my repaired shoulder just isn't enjoying them as much anymore. This one is going to get built up more along the 29+ SS line of thinking. 

But the option to go 3.8 if desired was definitely a big plus too!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nitrousjunky said:


> Yeah the bike I just took apart had 3.8 Hodag on i45 rear and 4.0 VH on i64 Lythic front, it's a fast and fun combo. However I've decided its time to hang up the rigid forks for good, my repaired shoulder just isn't enjoying them as much anymore. This one is going to get built up more along the 29+ SS line of thinking.
> 
> But the option to go 3.8 if desired was definitely a big plus too!


Understandable on the shoulder thang...

Sarge V1 +plus (3.25's)
Sarge V3 midfat (3.8/4.0 on 70's)
Middlechild Plusser with an attitude! (3.0)
Wildcat plusser with squish in more than tires! (3.0/3.25)

V3 with 5-6 psi in the front, 5-8 in the rear is doable for a bloke with scoliosis! Still, I must play and get trialsy. I ain't riding if I cannot get trialsy, wrong in so many 
ways!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nitrousjunky said:


> Yeah the bike I just took apart had 3.8 Hodag on i45 rear and 4.0 VH on i64 Lythic front, it's a fast and fun combo. However I've decided its time to hang up the rigid forks for good, my repaired shoulder just isn't enjoying them as much anymore. This one is going to get built up more along the 29+ SS line of thinking.
> 
> But the option to go 3.8 if desired was definitely a *fAt* plus too!


Fixed it for ya, Nitrous... :cornut:


----------



## jpg1234 (Aug 3, 2020)

Determined by LBS to have rear axle failure. Unfortunate.

Anyone have one for version 1 Sergeant for sale?

SRAM Rear Maxle Lite 12x148mm


----------



## jpg1234 (Aug 3, 2020)

I don't know much about axles.

Would something like this work?

https://www.jensonusa.com/Rockshox-Maxle-Ultimate-Boost-Rear-Axle



jpg1234 said:


> Determined by LBS to have rear axle failure. Unfortunate.
> 
> Anyone have one for version 1 Sergeant for sale?
> 
> SRAM Rear Maxle Lite 12x148mm


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

jpg1234 said:


> Determined by LBS to have rear axle failure. Unfortunate.
> 
> Anyone have one for version 1 Sergeant for sale?
> 
> SRAM Rear Maxle Lite 12x148mm


Mitts off!



jpg1234 said:


> I don't know much about axles.
> 
> Would something like this work?
> 
> https://www.jensonusa.com/Rockshox-Maxle-Ultimate-Boost-Rear-Axle


Thread pitch is correct. Check length on the original and make sure you select the correct length. 
Universal has a selection of assholes, um, axles to tale care of ya, should Jenson not have the right length.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi all! I'm thinking about picking up one of the last V3 frames to have as a spare or play around with different tire sizes. My one concern is the longish chainstays. My main ride right now is a Moonmen (Which is also 157 & 83) running 27.5x3.8 Hodags with chainstays under 420mm, and I also have a 29+ Stache singlespeed with very short stays. I tend to prefer short CS for our local twisty/techy trails. Anyone coming from bikes like that care to comment on the longer Sarge?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

bikeny said:


> Hi all! I'm thinking about picking up one of the last V3 frames to have as a spare or play around with different tire sizes. My one concern is the longish chainstays. My main ride right now is a Moonmen (Which is also 157 & 83) running 27.5x3.8 Hodags with chainstays under 420mm, and I also have a 29+ Stache singlespeed with very short stays. I tend to prefer short CS for our local twisty/techy trails. Anyone coming from bikes like that care to comment on the longer Sarge?


My mountain bike experience is only 4.5 years but i think you 
should ride a long CS for 3-4 hours before investing $.
For what i enjoy shorter is better and by doing a few demos it is simply it. Put a short CS under me and i want to buy the bike.
One of my bike is not short and i love it but until you try one what i say has no value.
Borrow one and do more than a 10 min. test.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

33red said:


> My mountain bike experience is only 4.5 years but i think you
> should ride a long CS for 3-4 hours before investing $.
> For what i enjoy shorter is better and by doing a few demos it is simply it. Put a short CS under me and i want to buy the bike.
> One of my bike is not short and i love it but until you try one what i say has no value.
> Borrow one and do more than a 10 min. test.


Do you ride a Sergeant? Interested in how the handling differs vs a short chainstay bike.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

bikeny said:


> Do you ride a Sergeant? Interested in how the handling differs vs a short chainstay bike.


From my experience any bike with a short CS is more playfull and the longer CS are more stable, often more appreciated for speed.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

bikeny said:


> Hi all! I'm thinking about picking up one of the last V3 frames to have as a spare or play around with different tire sizes. My one concern is the longish chainstays. My main ride right now is a Moonmen (Which is also 157 & 83) running 27.5x3.8 Hodags with chainstays under 420mm, and I also have a 29+ Stache singlespeed with very short stays. I tend to prefer short CS for our local twisty/techy trails. Anyone coming from bikes like that care to comment on the longer Sarge?


I think too much emphasis is on CS lengths when they are a little longish. Absurdly long, that is its own topic that might be a multi volume set...

Onward with Sarge III and my experience with such an interesting bike.

I have Sarge III in "midfat mode" full time at the moment. The ride feels like I am riding a plus, not even close to a fat feel. Looking down at the front tire confirms fat but the sensations during the ride are not what it appears. Handling, I'll take Sarge on many trails tight, twisty in places, open with good curves to spice things up. Nary an issue in terms of railing some of my favorite haunts that are typically reserved for the Middlechild or Wildcat, any day of the week... Sarge is my buddy, through and through!
The difference between the V3 and others is being able to do 27.5 x anything up to Van Helga, being able to do 29 x 3.25 is also a go.

Build it the way you wanna, cop two pair of wheels for a quick change up on a whim.

Taking this for granted from those that have never hit a trail on a V3 and put in a hard 20, is taking it for granted.
One detail does not build a bike or it's inherent function.








Sarge takes a view of the Roaring Fork River.
The ride of a plus with fatter tires and rims that support proper fatness is a blessing!


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

BansheeRune said:


> I think too much emphasis is on CS lengths when they are a little longish. Absurdly long, that is its own topic that might be a multi volume set...
> 
> Onward with Sarge III and my experience with such an interesting bike.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the write-up. I'm well aware that a single number doesn't tell the whole story, but CS length makes a very noticeable difference in the ride, all else being equal. But of course, all else is never equal! Sergeant would be longer, lower, lower BB, longer CS, slacker HTA, steeper STA than my current ride.

I guess I'm just scared it's going to feel SO different that I won't like it, or maybe that I'll like it so much I won't like my current ride anymore!

Most of the differences I can rationalize, but the CS length and STA are what scare me. I really like the way I can throw around my current bike in the twisty stuff, which I attribute to a slack STA and sub 16.5" CS length, which really puts me over the rear wheel. The Sergeant is really different with a steeper STA and much longer CS length. I guess $350 isn't too much for an experiment like this...

And I'm very familiar with the ride of the B fat setup. My Moonmen now wears Hodags permanently, after some years of smaller (Crux 3.25) and bigger (V1 Van Helga). It's really the sweetspot for me. The addition of a Fox Unicorn fork so I can run the B fat with suspension as well, that was the icing on the cake!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

bikeny said:


> Thanks for the write-up. I'm well aware that a single number doesn't tell the whole story, but CS length makes a very noticeable difference in the ride, all else being equal. But of course, all else is never equal! Sergeant would be longer, lower, lower BB, longer CS, slacker HTA, steeper STA than my current ride.
> 
> I guess I'm just scared it's going to feel SO different that I won't like it, or maybe that I'll like it so much I won't like my current ride anymore!
> 
> ...


Frankly, I an not interested in the "New STA" that is being shoved down our throats nor 2.6 and smaller! As you mentioned, being more over the rear axle is very comfortable.

My likes are long front end, 70° STA, 65-66° HTA BB drop mot to exceed 25mm. BB draggers are a no go for offroad enjoyment. Kinda like taking a lowered car to a rock crawling event! FTS!!!
It does appear that a custom could be done with a little shorter CS but more important to me is eliminating stupid, absurdly lowwww BB's cause it is embarrassing to have to call AAA to get the fvcking bike off the speed bump in front of the package store! Massive BB drops indicate ignorance of the intended purpose of an offroad bike!

So far, Sarge is showing on my angle gauge 72.5° STA. It'll do. Using a 25mm setback post does the rest with a Chromag Trailmaster slammed back. With 3.8's on 70's, I can run the sliders slammed forward and VH gen 1's have to move em back 75%. Surprisingly, Sarge is as nimble as my V1 that is still in service, wearing Crux 3.25's, if not more so. Stack is notably lower on the V3 than V1, unfortunately but that was overcome with 40mm rise bars and 40mm spacer.

Overall, the V3 is well done however, STA is getting close to questionable, lest we go for a custom fork to resolve it along with putting the STA where I want it and prefer it. Thank God my Middlechild gauges at 70° STA!! Rides perfectly although, BB drop is needing raised.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

BansheeRune said:


> Frankly, I an not interested in the "New STA" that is being shoved down our throats nor 2.6 and smaller! As you mentioned, being more over the rear axle is very comfortable.
> 
> My likes are long front end, 70° STA, 65-66° HTA BB drop mot to exceed 25mm. BB draggers are a no go for offroad enjoyment. Kinda like taking a lowered car to a rock crawling event! FTS!!!
> It does appear that a custom could be done with a little shorter CS but more important to me is eliminating stupid, absurdly lowwww BB's cause it is embarrassing to have to call AAA to get the fvcking bike off the speed bump in front of the package store! Massive BB drops indicate ignorance of the intended purpose of an offroad bike!
> ...


Sounds like we have very similar preferences as far as geometry goes. Slack STA is good & low BBs are stupid. I'm OK with the longer front end, but also dislike the new lower stack heights(The headtube on my Moonmen is 160mm!)

Shorter chainstays are definitely doable on a custom, especially using 157/83 spacing. As I said, my Moonmen is right at 16.5" running a Hodag on a 50mm rim. I had to move the wheel back some to run the VH Gen 1, but still under 17". That might not be practical on a production frame unfortunately.

Anyway, just thinking out load here. I'm thinking I'll pick one up, as there really isn't anything else out there that will run these tire sizes with 157/83 spacing. I really hope this spacing catches on, but in the 4+ years since I commissioned my frame, there's still not much out there...


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Bikeny, I picked one to build up myself and have still even questioned my decision with the CS length. Yet I’m okay with that length on my fat bikes, but seem to prefer sub 17” on my smaller tire bikes too. 
I’ve ridden longer front bikes with the slack STA and steeper HTA, but they had considerably shorter CS lengths and more BB drop (Kona WoZo with -1.5 Angleset and Chromag Rootdown). Haven’t ridden these features with a higher BB (which I generally prefer) and longer CS length. I’m very curious to see how it feels in the end.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

nitrousjunky said:


> Bikeny, I picked one to build up myself and have still even questioned my decision with the CS length. Yet I'm okay with that length on my fat bikes, but seem to prefer sub 17" on my smaller tire bikes too.
> I've ridden longer front bikes with the slack STA and steeper HTA, but they had considerably shorter CS lengths and more BB drop (Kona WoZo with -1.5 Angleset and Chromag Rootdown). Haven't ridden these features with a higher BB (which I generally prefer) and longer CS length. I'm very curious to see how it feels in the end.


I'm interested to hear your thoughts after you get some time on it.

I just pulled the trigger and ordered a frame...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

bikeny said:


> Sounds like we have very similar preferences as far as geometry goes. Slack STA is good & low BBs are stupid. I'm OK with the longer front end, but also dislike the new lower stack heights(The headtube on my Moonmen is 160mm!)
> 
> Shorter chainstays are definitely doable on a custom, especially using 157/83 spacing. As I said, my Moonmen is right at 16.5" running a Hodag on a 50mm rim. I had to move the wheel back some to run the VH Gen 1, but still under 17". That might not be practical on a production frame unfortunately.
> 
> Anyway, just thinking out load here. I'm thinking I'll pick one up, as there really isn't anything else out there that will run these tire sizes with 157/83 spacing. I really hope this spacing catches on, but in the 4+ years since I commissioned my frame, there's still not much out there...


I haven't taken the time to measure Sarge's CS... I suppose it is moderate in the VH mode but can only move by 15mm, so not like it's going back 2".
The Moomen bikes are awesome. All kinds of tweaks are on tap with those guys at the TIG and jig... With a hefty price tag to match their craftsmanship. Exquisite!

Really, there hasn't been much in terms of a utilitarian frame design by the majors since it would be a large investment up front and with the industry trying to stroke us with 2.6 lately, good Lord! I think we could be easily hosed. I cannot even bring myself to own 2.8's other than the G-One's I have.
I call anything less than 3.0, 2.FTS! I think Alex has done an overall good job on the V3. The spacing in the rear end is actually generous, considering I have 70mm rims. No 50/i45's for 3.8/4.0, just no.

Sarge III... If I do a second wheelset, 29+ and Crux fatness is in order.



nitrousjunky said:


> Bikeny, I picked one to build up myself and have still even questioned my decision with the CS length. Yet I'm okay with that length on my fat bikes, but seem to prefer sub 17" on my smaller tire bikes too.
> I've ridden longer front bikes with the slack STA and steeper HTA, but they had considerably shorter CS lengths and more BB drop (Kona WoZo with -1.5 Angleset and Chromag Rootdown). Haven't ridden these features with a higher BB (which I generally prefer) and longer CS length. I'm very curious to see how it feels in the end.


Higher BB offsets the longer CS issue thus keeps it playful. While I enjoy a shorter CS, a slightly longer CS is far from a deal breaker whereas, a steeper STA is an immediate rejection tag.

Nothing sucks hind tit like pedals too close to the freakin ground for offroad riding. Catching rocks and clutter should never be a thing, ever. Fvck, if I hafta pedal kick my way down a trail, the Red Sky will be involved and some TGS will be the topic of the ride!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

BansheeRune said:


> Higher BB offsets the longer CS issue thus keeps it playful.


I kinda gathered that from HTP's videos on the Sarge and comparisons to the MC, which is more similar to the geometry on the two bikes I previously mentioned riding. 
Also agreed, especially on a SS bike there are places you have to continue pedaling (unless you have mad trials skills, which I don't). Low BB makes a lot of those places challenging or hike a bike.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nitrousjunky said:


> I kinda gathered that from HTP's videos on the Sarge and comparisons to the MC, which is more similar to the geometry on the two bikes I previously mentioned riding.
> Also agreed, especially on a SS bike there are places you have to continue pedaling (unless you have mad trials skills, which I don't). Low BB makes a lot of those places challenging or hike a bike.


Using trials bikes as an example... Modern trials bikes range from +50 to +120mm BB. Since they spend much time up on the rear wheel, causing the front to be weightless, essentially is why the BB height has been brought up more over time.
My 2009 KOXX Red Sky is a +35mm BB which provides excellent input to confirm my desire for a -25 BB on a dirt ripper.

Low BB is like lashing a bag of concrete mix to the handlebars, leads to pedal strikes and broken toes as a fella clips a rock, smashing their toes between the pedal and obstacle. How kewl is that?


----------



## goyo46 (Feb 19, 2010)

Wheels arriving Monday from PWB. I usually build my own but these were less than I could source the parts myself. I went with Hope hubs and RF Arc i40 rims for 29x3.0. Can't wait! Heading to Tahoe in three weeks for some fun.
Anyone running theirs mullet? I can see putting a fat b+ on the back.

If interested I have a set of Gravity Light cranks w/83mm BB in 175mm length. These are the later generation stronger version. They have a removable inner spider to run 1x if wanted. I think they'd work well on this frame. PM if interested.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

goyo46 said:


> Wheels arriving Monday from PWB. I usually build my own but these were less than I could source the parts myself. I went with Hope hubs and RF Arc i40 rims for 29x3.0. Can't wait! Heading to Tahoe in three weeks for some fun.
> Anyone running theirs mullet? I can see putting a fat b+ on the back.
> 
> If interested I have a set of Gravity Light cranks w/83mm BB in 175mm length. These are the later generation stronger version. They have a removable inner spider to run 1x if wanted. I think they'd work well on this frame. PM if interested.


What's a PWB? Sarge would like a pair of 29's and I'm feeling lazy about lacing up another pair of wheels.


----------



## goyo46 (Feb 19, 2010)

BansheeRune said:


> What's a PWB? Sarge would like a pair of 29's and I'm feeling lazy about lacing up another pair of wheels.


Prowheelbuilder. It took a month, two weeks past their stated shipping date, but not surprising right now. I'll let you know about the quality, but they have a good rep.

Also looked at Colorado cyclist, as they tape and install valves as part of the service, but I have those and were an extra c note or so. There's a few good wheel vendors, but rim selection varies.
Cyclewheelsusa is another choice, etc.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

goyo46 said:


> Prowheelbuilder. It took a month, two weeks past their stated shipping date, but not surprising right now. I'll let you know about the quality, but they have a good rep.
> 
> Also looked at Colorado cyclist, as they tape and install valves as part of the service, but I have those and were an extra c note or so. There's a few good wheel vendors, but rim selection varies.
> Cyclewheelsusa is another choice, etc.


Bikes, toilet paper, face masks, what's the difference? I guess we need to join the buyout consortium to know what is item of the day.

I bought my front hub from Co. Cyclist. At least they had orange cause I didn't want to go black. Too dime a dozen for Sarge! 
I do want to go with 29+ as well as my midfat setup. Crux 3.25's on i45's sounds tasty! They are fat but at least I don't get stuck with minus. Sarge and minus is a nonstarter cause 2.6 isn't plus enough.


----------



## goyo46 (Feb 19, 2010)

Well, my wheels showed up from prowheelbuilder. Hope superboost with RF Arc i40 offset rims. Problem is, they built them with a downhill rear hub. Doh! No reason to use an offset rim with a symmetrical flange hub, in fact, it’s a bad idea. Hope hubs come in two 157mm versions, DH, and Superboost with the wider left flange. Seems like they should know that.

I wonder what the builder was thinking? “Gee, the NDS spokes are a lot higher tension than the drive side. That’s weird! Oh well, send them off anyway.”
Patience, Sarge. We’ll hit the dirt eventually!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

goyo46 said:


> Well, my wheels showed up from prowheelbuilder. Hope superboost with RF Arc i40 offset rims. Problem is, they built them with a downhill rear hub. Doh! No reason to use an offset rim with a symmetrical flange hub, in fact, it's a bad idea. Hope hubs come in two 157mm versions, DH, and Superboost with the wider left flange. Seems like they should know that.
> 
> I wonder what the builder was thinking? "Gee, the NDS spokes are a lot higher tension than the drive side. That's weird! Oh well, send them off anyway."
> Patience, Sarge. We'll hit the dirt eventually!


On second thought... I'll do the wheel build.

Sarge is frequenting the dirt plenty although, the 29 Crux combo is very desirable since minus need not apply.


----------



## goyo46 (Feb 19, 2010)

goyo46 said:


> Well, my wheels showed up from prowheelbuilder. Hope superboost with RF Arc i40 offset rims. Problem is, they built them with a downhill rear hub. Doh! No reason to use an offset rim with a symmetrical flange hub, in fact, it's a bad idea. Hope hubs come in two 157mm versions, DH, and Superboost with the wider left flange. Seems like they should know that.
> 
> I wonder what the builder was thinking? "Gee, the NDS spokes are a lot higher tension than the drive side. That's weird! Oh well, send them off anyway."
> Patience, Sarge. We'll hit the dirt eventually!


Correction, it's not their downhill hub, just 150/157mm Pro 4 with symetrical flanges, not the Superboost hub. Perfect for a non-offset rim.

Am I being too picky? It seems like a pretty stout wheel regardless of the uneven spoke tension. Still, it's not what I ordered. I looked up shipping cost back to them, jeez! $70 just to send one wheel! Used to send an entire bike for that!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

goyo46 said:


> Correction, it's not their downhill hub, just 150/157mm Pro 4 with symetrical flanges, not the Superboost hub. Perfect for a non-offset rim.
> 
> Am I being too picky? It seems like a pretty stout wheel regardless of the uneven spoke tension. Still, it's not what I ordered. I looked up shipping cost back to them, jeez! $70 just to send one wheel! Used to send an entire bike for that!


Can't help on whether you are being too picky. However if you weren't already, check BikeFlights on shipping prices. They are better on most larger items, but yeah shipping is a bit insane now days......


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

goyo46 said:


> Correction, it's not their downhill hub, just 150/157mm Pro 4 with symetrical flanges, not the Superboost hub. Perfect for a non-offset rim.
> 
> Am I being too picky? It seems like a pretty stout wheel regardless of the uneven spoke tension. Still, it's not what I ordered. I looked up shipping cost back to them, jeez! $70 just to send one wheel! Used to send an entire bike for that!


I have the superboost rear with standard flanges. No issue with spoke tensions being out of sorts. My issue was finding one in orange because I will send an invoice for black and refuse an invoice for black.

The DH equivalent of Superboost has a distinct difference in the hub shell although, it could be cobbled in. Heffer, it is tho'.


----------



## goyo46 (Feb 19, 2010)

Finally got on the dirt. Swapped out the Hope hub for a DT Swiss 350, man that's quiet, love it! Spokes are all even tension now. Never heard back from Prowheelbuilder; can't recommend them for service. But I did get all the parts pretty cheap, so it worked out.
Running i40 rims with Recon+ front, Chronicle rear. I always run the bigger tire in front for traction but this reverse setup seems to make sense with most of the weight in back and front traction not an issue, and the Recon seems to dig in a little more. Impressions:

Traction is off the chart and a real game changer
Much lighter than I anticipated; doesn't feel porky at all
I'm blown away by how nimble this bike feels with such big rubber; easy to throw around on the trail but super planted and stable otherwise, with the chatter muted by those beautiful tires

This is how a mountain bike should feel, like a velcro sofa that wants to fly.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

goyo46 said:


> Finally got on the dirt. Swapped out the Hope hub for a DT Swiss 350, man that's quiet, love it! Spokes are all even tension now. Never heard back from Prowheelbuilder; can't recommend them for service. But I did get all the parts pretty cheap, so it worked out.
> Running i40 rims with Recon+ front, Chronicle rear. I always run the bigger tire in front for traction but this reverse setup seems to make sense with most of the weight in back and front traction not an issue, and the Recon seems to dig in a little more. Impressions:
> 
> Traction is off the chart and a real game changer
> ...


Just wait... Til you go with a pair of 70mm rims and 3.8's and discover that it feels like your rolling 3.0's on i45's! Seriously, I am so happy with the fat of MidfAt at the moment... I found Sarge III is an awesomely behaved individual on flow and tech that I don't think I was ready for. Light, moderately... Easy to maneuver, easy to launch for an air time bill that pisses the cell company off cause they cannot bill for it! Frankly, I recommend two wheelsets and be ready for the gammut of options!

Next wheelset, 29+ for Sarge III for more rock garden play.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

goyo46 said:


> Correction, it's not their downhill hub, just 150/157mm Pro 4 with symetrical flanges, not the Superboost hub. Perfect for a non-offset rim.
> 
> Am I being too picky? It seems like a pretty stout wheel regardless of the uneven spoke tension. Still, it's not what I ordered. I looked up shipping cost back to them, jeez! $70 just to send one wheel! Used to send an entire bike for that!


Hey there, I see you ended up swapping out the hub but I just wanted to chime in on this since it may help someone out in the future with the same conundrum, when I was looking for a hope 157 to lace up I couldn't find the superboost version anywhere so I ended up going the standard 157mm with symmetrical flanges route. I am not easy on parts nor am I a light feather weight rider, I've put around 1200 km on that wheel so far on dirt and trails and I haven't felt that it's lacking in any way or had any concerns, so if someone else is faced with the same issue I'd say give the standard 157 a go and I doubt your going to be thinking about your hub choice long once you hit the trails.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

trials4evr said:


> Hey there, I see you ended up swapping out the hub but I just wanted to chime in on this since it may help someone out in the future with the same conundrum, when I was looking for a hope 157 to lace up I couldn't find the superboost version anywhere so I ended up going the standard 157mm with symmetrical flanges route. I am not easy on parts nor am I a light feather weight rider, I've put around 1200 km on that wheel so far on dirt and trails and I haven't felt that it's lacking in any way or had any concerns, so if someone else is faced with the same issue I'd say give the standard 157 a go and I doubt your going to be thinking about your hub choice long once you hit the trails.


Annnnnd, where have you been???


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

deleted


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

BansheeRune said:


> Annnnnd, where have you been???


out in the woods Banshee... out in the woods.

Got some 3" Teravail Coronado tires with the tan wall, only one ride on these this morning but I must say I like the volume and look of these tires.

substantially more volume than the nobby nics I was running previously















more width and height than the NNs but its a less aggressive tread pattern








and the fall glory morning shot..


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

If the Coronados ever cime out in 3.8...


----------



## goyo46 (Feb 19, 2010)

Just got back from a week at Lake Tahoe. Had the choice- Sergeant or Phantom? Glad I took the Sergeant, it was the perfect bike for up there. Incredible trails, buff decomposed granite with just enough rocks to keep it interesting. Expansive views when it wasn't smoky (only a couple days). 
Sure I could have ridden a few more features with FS but the Sergeant was great for 99% of it. I put a 26 tooth ring on the front; with my 26-46 low gear I was gasping for air at 10k feet on the climbs, but still on the bike, still pedalling, not walking. And the big tires were perfect for the sand and soft dry conditions. 
The east rim from Mt. Rose Meadows to South Tahoe is one of the most incredible rides I've done. And the descent down the Corral trail from Armstrong Pass had me dizzy from all the high bermed hairpin turns, so much fun! Spied a few locals on midfat bikes as well, hauling a$$. Good times. I'll see you back there next october.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Good stuff, goyo46! Thanks for sharing a great ride trip. 

I'm lovin the midfAt option I have with Sarge III. The 3.8's feel like I'm rolling on 3.0's in terms of handling.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

*Seargeant V4 instead of Mayor v4 with Mastodon*

I have a Mayor v4 with CF fork and it is the perfect fatbike. I'm contemplating to add a Manitou suspension fork for trail riding. But I have the idea to get the Seargant and set it up as 27.5x4 or 29x3 with a Mastodon (if it doesn't hit the DT)

Did someone cross-shop or contemplate the Seargeant vs. a suspension fork fatbike?

Advantage compared to just adding the Mastodon to my existing Mayor:
- lighter
- thinner BB and rearhub (less rock strike)
- more travel (140mm vs. 100mm)
- don't need to swap fork on Mayor for winter

Disadvantage:
- more expensive
- possibly less grip on loose gravel with thinner tires
- it would steal Mayor time

I know some on this thread have both at the same time, or sold the one for the other. I'm in WI (snow), so I wouldn't sell the Mayor and this would be an N+1 exercise. So there should be a really good reason to make it worth.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

HerrKaLeu said:


> I have a Mayor v4 with CF fork and it is the perfect fatbike. I'm contemplating to add a Manitou suspension fork for trail riding. But I have the idea to get the Seargant and set it up as 27.5x4 or 29x3 with a Mastodon (if it doesn't hit the DT)
> 
> Did someone cross-shop or contemplate the Seargeant vs. a suspension fork fatbike?
> 
> ...


Having both a Mayor and Sergeant V3...

There is no comparison of 4.8's vs 3.8's. 
Sarge has the narrower BB and rear hub than the Mayor does not.

Basically, these are two vastly different Jeeps that are going from extreme to really extreme in terms of ground they can cover.

Real snow, not to be confused with a dusting (>12") is Mayor time. Kinda like Miller time, but different! Deep stuff, good trails! Sugar sand! Mayor on 4.5/4.8.

Moderate snow, Sergeant is spectacular. Sand and loose potting soil like conditions, air down some and go. Sugar sand is ok and again, let some air out to make it easier.

Mayor. Wider Q, 26 x 5.05, 27.5/29 x 3, 27.5 x 4.5
Sergeant. Narrower Q, 27.5/29 x 3, 27.5 x 4

There is a reason I call the Sergeant a "midfAt" since it really falls between fat and plus. 
The idea of a Mastodon on the Sergeant seems like it would be a good fit. Still providing for plus and midfAt with a kick and doesn't feel like a fatbike so much as it does a plus.

Terrain and tire pressure adjustments are more frequent with 4.0's than 4.8/4.5 therefore, a pump is going to be even more frequently used.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> Having both a Mayor and Sergeant V3...
> 
> There is no comparison of 4.8's vs 3.8's.
> Sarge has the narrower BB and rear hub than the Mayor does not.
> ...


Thanks. For snow I wouldn't use the Seargant. And for single track requiring suspension, wouldn't use the rigid Mayor. Now I think the 29x3 would make more sense than 27.5x4 to make it sufficiently different from the Mayor.

Did you have suspension fork on the Mayor? If so, how did that compare riding single track compared to the Seargeant?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

HerrKaLeu said:


> Thanks. For snow I wouldn't use the Seargant. And for single track requiring suspension, wouldn't use the rigid Mayor. Now I think the 29x3 would make more sense than 27.5x4 to make it sufficiently different from the Mayor.
> 
> Did you have suspension fork on the Mayor? If so, how did that compare riding single track compared to the Seargeant?


I will be using the Sergeant, Middlechild and Mayor on snow since there are varying degrees of conditions.

Sergeant, will be doing packed and groomed mostly. 
Middlechild, snow BMX on well packed track conditions with 8 PSI Nobby 3.0's
Mayor, hardcore snow. Loose conditions, powder days and breaking trail.

I run FBR 3.8's on the Sergeant with 70mm rims (i64) and find it to feel like riding a plus and handles exceptionally well. Winter, sarge laces up his Van Helga 4.0's since they're a major increase in air volume and fatness over the FBR's. Being that I have been doing off road nearly 5 decades, the return to rigid and the basics has been stupidly fantastic. No suspension to hide the mistakes or poor handling techniques, you either do it properly or are reprimanded.

The Mayor... Now we are talking hard core rock crawler vs. a well appointed on/offroad Jeep.
I have done the squish fork with a Wren. It was interesting and all but the extra weight was a put off to some degree. I didn't care for the takeaway from trialsin that a squish fork brought to the scene. The other issue was the impact to fuel economy with additional weight!

Middlechild and snow BMX! This, my friend is a real hoot... An afternoon of rippin around a makeshift track on a bike that is so stupid playful with soft tires jabbing more tread blocks into the semi hard snow is a blast that cannot be denied. When one eats it, the landing is soft and silly fun. Get up, screw dusting off, back on, ride like a freakin 10 year old more. Relieves the stress of life and silly good times happen. The Middlechild has been a dirt ripper in a class of its own and is on the prowl, playing in the forest on singletrack both man made and deer made. A rowdy bike!

Sarge III, this is versatility that bridges the plus and fat with some interesting side effects. One is the fact that the ride feels more nimble, snappy and can still float enough to conquer terrain that narrow tire bikes would say "Uncle" at. Set it up with two wheelsets. 29+ and 27.5 x fAt. This makes a two minute changeup a reality. A fellow doesn't need to spend 2k on a wheelset, that is plain silly. Think of it this way, grossly overpriced wheelsets will be out there in droves as long as folks are willing to go into debt, "what the market will bear", if you will. Alex Rims are inexpensive and work very well for my midfAt configuration. 29+ rims can be had at very reasonable prices. Again, the Sergeant is highly versatile when conditions don't require the fattest tires at the lowest pressures.

Frankly, I would rather do + and fat with the Sergeant over the Mayor. It is just a more suitable frame design for the purpose and will withstand rowdy riding more so than the Mayor with the 197 rear end.
Sergeant, less frame flex while getting rowdy than a typical fatbike.

In your last sentence, to answer that... The Sergeant is sufficiently different from the Mayor in how the ride and handling feels. Sarge is more adept at getting rowdy and trialsy riding is hella good fun with less effort.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> I will be using the Sergeant, Middlechild and Mayor on snow since there are varying degrees of conditions.
> 
> Sergeant, will be doing packed and groomed mostly.
> Middlechild, snow BMX on well packed track conditions with 8 PSI Nobby 3.0's
> ...


Thanks. What fork do you have on the Sarge? the suspension fork one that comes standard doesn't seem to go over 29x2.6 at least on the v4). and the adventure built that comes with 27.5x4 only has the aluminum fork.

I wish there were more 29+ HTs. There used to be the Stache (expensive, and not available anymore). And there is a BD bike with outdated geo.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

HerrKaLeu said:


> Thanks. What fork do you have on the Sarge? the suspension fork one that comes standard doesn't seem to go over 29x2.6 at least on the v4). and the adventure built that comes with 27.5x4 only has the aluminum fork.
> 
> I wish there were more 29+ HTs. There used to be the Stache (expensive, and not available anymore). And there is a BD bike with outdated geo.


At the moment, Sarge is equipped with the aluminum fork. I'm not really wanting to do a Mastadon since that will require a 150mm hub in place of the 110. Honestly, I'm just too freakin lazy to build another wheel. Hmmm, 27.5 x 4.5 front for winter option and 3.8/4 for summer Jeepin expeditions is a thought once again.

As for RS Revelation and 29... It is a 29'er as opposed to 29+. 2.6 is likely all that will pass through the limited space. Really, a 29+ fork should have been offered, provided the industry hasn't nixed em already.

29+ and plus in general... The industry is trying to get back into the max profit mode with insane sales numbers. That is not on par with niche or semi niche bikes. Surly has pioneered the niche/semi niche market and for decades had the segment to themselves. Suddenly, the industry noticed this and popped a boner thinking it would be the next unicorn. Unfortunately, the unicorn died! The niche market remained just that, niche. No magical massive sales numbers would materialize and the greedy bastards threw the towel in. Today, the industry has it in their heads that 2.6 is plus. NO IT IS NOT PLUS, industry asshats, just no... Many of us are hoarding 27.5/29 x 3.0's in a guarded bank vault just in case the industry sends the tire czars to seize em, with damn good reason. The industry lost me a 2... I may need to get a couple tanks and anti personnel turrets installed to protect my 3.0 stash!

Looking at the various options that seemingly are disappearing... Trek is proud of their product and charging a premium, That encourages me to look into a custom frame at that point since I am looking at a 10% up charge to arrive at my preferred geometry, stack and BB height. Frankly, the latter is becoming more and more attractive.

My RSD collection has been awesome as the bikes just work very well, are designed nicely and priced more in line with what is delivered. While I detest steep STA's, I do like 65-67° HTA's, overall, the lineup is still viable. The other plus is that Alex has been on point with custy s'port which I don't think any other small operation can show for themselves...

The bike list of the RSD kind...

Sarge V1, V3
Mayor V3, V4
Wildcat V1 
Middlechild 4130, singlespeed for the old school funk and feel.

All are unique in terms of component list.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

There is the Machete Comp 29+, but only up to 120mm travel. So yes, you would need the Mastodon. I think there is a Fox fork that can take skinny fat tires. But the choice is limited.

Since a A Mastodon would be needed for the Sargant anyway, I may buy it and install it on the Mayor for now and see how it goes. If I then decide to get a dedicated trail bike, I then already have the expensive fork.

I hear what you say about RSD. I've been looking at bike options, and started comparing every bike to an RSD equivalent. If money and space was no object, I would have a small RSD fleet 

I'm kind of surprised RSD hasn't created a HT with 29+. they have a lot of HT. And the one with clearance for large tires, only offers them in rigid version, or with the skinny tires. So you kind of have to build the frame up.

BD has the TAZ3 with 29+, but with dated geometry. I assume for a slacker HA they needed a longer fork, which is more expensive. but a bike like that with better geometry would be cool. I assume lack of demand made Trek discontinue the Stache. Maybe I'm in the minority... but maybe the bike industry will get back to wide tires. Now the 2.35 is en vogue, maybe next year 2.0 is back. then we will have 3" again. You never know....


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

RSD had the Big Chief for a while that was 29+. It was discontinued a few years ago.
As for 29+, Krampus is very reasonable. The offerings are slim in the 29+ category these days. Custom is where to find them now more so than production offerings.

For a very flexible bike, Sergeant or custom.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Unfortunately, the 'real' Plus offerings are getting slimmer and slimmer these days.

My suggestion would be if you know you want to run 29+ on a new frame, find yourself a NOS or used Stache frame. There are plenty out there and can be had for under $500. Stick to the aluminum version, as probably won't have a warranty and the carbon frames seem to have a pretty high rate of cracking. If you instead want something to run 27.5x3.8 and/or 29+, the Sergeant is you bike. So versatile and a great deal.

If you want a suspension fork for either one, the Fox 'Unicorn' fork from 2016-2018 is the best option. It will fit 29+ no problem, and will also fit 27.5x3.8 tires, all with standard Boost spacing. They are hard to find, and many people who have them don't even know they have them! The giveaway is the dropouts, they are offset in to achieve the 110mm spacing, which means massive clearance at the uppers and stanchions. The good news is, if you can pull the trigger right now, you can get one on Ebay for $500! Here is the link:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fox-Float-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

I've been riding a 'Factory' version of that fork with 120mm travel for a while with Hodags and it's been great. The Ebay ones are only 110mm travel according to the listing, which I find strange, I thought they were only available in 120 and 140. They look like an EOM version, so who knows. In any case, the travel can be adjusted like like any other Fox 34. I don't have a need for anotherone just yet, but I've got one on the way anyway!

I also don't really have the need for the V3 Sergeant frame I bought a few months ago either, but there it is, sitting in the box in my basement...


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

bikeny said:


> Unfortunately, the 'real' Plus offerings are getting slimmer and slimmer these days.
> 
> My suggestion would be if you know you want to run 29+ on a new frame, find yourself a NOS or used Stache frame. There are plenty out there and can be had for under $500. Stick to the aluminum version, as probably won't have a warranty and the carbon frames seem to have a pretty high rate of cracking. If you instead want something to run 27.5x3.8 and/or 29+, the Sergeant is you bike. So versatile and a great deal.
> 
> ...


Not a Trek fan, but the Stache is intriguing and I would look at that (but hate PF BB!). But the Stache is a popular bike, that is discontinued. So used ones will be rare and expensive. I would compare prices or value to buying or building a Sergeant. I found a used Stache with rigid fork an hour away for $1,500. Ad claims " lots of upgrades" but is not specific. Pictures indicate no dropper, small rotors.. so if I add a suspension fork, I'm at a price over the Sergeant. and i would have to meet someone who obviously is on crack based on the asking price (but sure, if it is called Trek you still can sell a cracked frame as long as the logo is readable)

As someone not knowing forks well, and the large tire clearance being so "special", I would be nervous buying an older fork off ebay. The ebay descriptions often are poor, and one missing letter in the model number can mean it is a the wrong model for me. So for a fork i probably would stick with the Mastodon (if the crown doesn't hit the DT?). It is new, and I know what i get and it is still n production and can be serviced. I like the 150mm front hub better anyway. More versatile and more likely to not change again. In the rear I like it thinner to protect the RD, but the front rolls through the bushes and rocks easily.

Our local market sucks. A Trek Marlin (asking at what a new one would cost) is what is top of the line on CL and FB. Rest looks like they just pulled it out of the lake where Walmart disposed them off in 1980. So for these and other reasons, I most likely look at what I can buy new.

I'm also a bit nervous to jump with both feet in 29+ with frame and fork and all. I love the idea, but tire choices shrink and don't want to end up having to bastardize the bike with 2.6 or so. Maybe in 5 years it will be only fatbikes, 2.5" and whatever roadies will ride (probably will make one universal tire for gravel)


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Fortunately, Alex has not capitulated to the dorks of the industry and is offering the Sergeant along with the Middlechild and Wildcat. For true 29+, Sergeant is the bike. Trek goes in another thread.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Pfft! 8" fresh snow... Freakin Mayor and Sarge III ordered a snowstorm, pre-season sale! It arrived on a Sunday at noon. Go figure...

Onward to the fat follies.

Sarge III tried his hand at snow riding after 8" of fresh snow had accumulated. What a treat to have this opportunity show up a little early! The test ride was a bit challenging at first but with a little less air in the tires, was pretty awesome. The dog was in seventh heaven, frolicking in the new snow, Sarge III was having a good pedal too. It is a little challenging since the snow is a little on the wet side and becomes slick as snot when it compresses. Gotta love it, the bike rides very well with Van Helga 4.0's on 70mm rims. 4 PSI and away we go! I have to say, 4.0 is not a floater as is a 4.8 however, the tires did work very well considering this is not champagne powder. Sarge III is a very competent fatbike for winter conditions. The bike would be very nice on groomed trails or packed snow. 8" powder is doable without fanfare.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

HerrKaLeu said:


> Not a Trek fan, but the Stache is intriguing and I would look at that (but hate PF BB!). But the Stache is a popular bike, that is discontinued. So used ones will be rare and expensive. I would compare prices or value to buying or building a Sergeant. I found a used Stache with rigid fork an hour away for $1,500. Ad claims " lots of upgrades" but is not specific. Pictures indicate no dropper, small rotors.. so if I add a suspension fork, I'm at a price over the Sergeant. and i would have to meet someone who obviously is on crack based on the asking price (but sure, if it is called Trek you still can sell a cracked frame as long as the logo is readable)
> 
> As someone not knowing forks well, and the large tire clearance being so "special", I would be nervous buying an older fork off ebay. The ebay descriptions often are poor, and one missing letter in the model number can mean it is a the wrong model for me. So for a fork i probably would stick with the Mastodon (if the crown doesn't hit the DT?). It is new, and I know what i get and it is still n production and can be serviced. I like the 150mm front hub better anyway. More versatile and more likely to not change again. In the rear I like it thinner to protect the RD, but the front rolls through the bushes and rocks easily.
> 
> ...


If that's your opinion, no worries, but there is some misinformation in your post. First, the Stache may be discontinued, but it certainly isn't 'rare and expensive'. The opposite, actually. It was the highest volume production 29+ bike by far, so there are plenty out there. Just take your time to find the right one. No need to limit yourself to the local market, there are plenty of resources these days to shop further afield. For actual trail riding, the Stache geometry can't be beat without going custom.

As for buying an old fork off Ebay being a concern, I linked the actual fork you want, no guessing involved. It's brand new and only a couple of years old, so the internals are pretty much the same as current forks meaning no servicing issues. It would be a perfect match for a Stache or a Sergaent. I've since received mine and I can confirm it's the correct Plus and Fat capable Fox fork. I see no reason to go up to a 150mm spaced fork unless you want to run full 4.5+ fat tires. Wheels/hubs/spares are all easier to find and cheaper with the now standard Boost 110 spacing.

I totally get it if you're not sure if 29+ is for you, but the only way to find out is to spend some time on one, and I don't mean a spin around a parking lot! And buying a used bike is the cheapest way to spend some time on one. All 29+ bikes are versitale enough that running a 2.6 tire will not be a big deal if you find 3.0 isn't for you.

I'm not saying the Sergaent isn't a worthy bike, it certainly is. The frame may be cheap, but because of the BB and rear spacing, other parts will be harder to come by and more expensive. If you want to dabble in 29+ and 27.5x3.8 sizes, it's a great choice.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

bikeny said:


> If that's your opinion, no worries, but there is some misinformation in your post. First, the Stache may be discontinued, but it certainly isn't 'rare and expensive'. The opposite, actually. It was the highest volume production 29+ bike by far, so there are plenty out there. Just take your time to find the right one. No need to limit yourself to the local market, there are plenty of resources these days to shop further afield. For actual trail riding, the Stache geometry can't be beat without going custom.
> 
> As for buying an old fork off Ebay being a concern, I linked the actual fork you want, no guessing involved. It's brand new and only a couple of years old, so the internals are pretty much the same as current forks meaning no servicing issues. It would be a perfect match for a Stache or a Sergaent. I've since received mine and I can confirm it's the correct Plus and Fat capable Fox fork. I see no reason to go up to a 150mm spaced fork unless you want to run full 4.5+ fat tires. Wheels/hubs/spares are all easier to find and cheaper with the now standard Boost 110 spacing.
> 
> ...


Buying used from far away is much different than buying new. I can't inspect the item, and there is a significant shipping cost (as added cost, or part of the price). From what I saw, used Stache cost more than a new Sargant when I account for different level of parts. Pretty hard to justify to spend more to get a used bike.

if I buy a new front wheel, the 150mm hub will cost almost exactly the same as a 110mm hub. And they are equally available. but the 150mm wheel can be used in the N+1 bike I'm planning, in my fatbike, and on a Jones bike (my N+2 dream, lol). So for MY situation 150mm front is less of a dead end. I realize this is different for the majority of riders.

The fork you linked cost $499, which is just a tad cheaper than a new Mastodon. And it is listed as 27.5+, so I question it is for 29+. But with a new Mastodon I get the warranty and know I can adjust travel for 80-140mm, making it more versatile (works on the Mayor with 100mm, and the Sargant with 140mm).

I agree the best way to test a platform, is to ride it. But there are no cheap used bikes with 29+ AND good geometry. Used Staches with suspension fork on ebay are way over $2K.

I'm not really afraid of the Superboost rear hub and BB on the Sargent. Crank and BB may cost a bit more, but at least it is threaded, unlike Trek. And a 157mm rear hub cost as much as a 148mm hub, and neither is compatible with my fat bike anyway. I guess it would be harder to find a cheap "off-the-shelf wheel", though.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

bikeny said:


> I'm not saying the Sergaent isn't a worthy bike, it certainly is. The frame may be cheap, but because of the BB and rear spacing, other parts will be harder to come by and more expensive. If you want to dabble in 29+ and 27.5x3.8 sizes, it's a great choice.


Actually, I paid 199.00 for my superboost hub and there was a bonus! It wasn't just another fvcking black hub. I paid 175.00 for my Race Face Atlas crankset in 83mm spacing. Rims, those were 70 smackers each. So, not only easy to source but no more expensive than other reasonably priced components.


----------



## SalsaHT (Jan 29, 2018)

Is RSD doing any Black Friday or cyber Monday sale?


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

SalsaHT said:


> Is RSD doing any Black Friday or cyber Monday sale?


you should know soon... but since most bikes and frame are sold out till spring, it is doubtful.

At the end of a model run, or before they get a large shipment, they sometimes have sales with 15-30% off whatever needs to go. That is how I bought my Mayor frame/fork this March. But those sales obviously only happen when they have something they need to get rid of.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

SalsaHT said:


> Is RSD doing any Black Friday or cyber Monday sale?


Demand and supply are not in synch this year so not likely to see the typical sales. Most of the sales this time of year have been to drum up business and get folks fired up. The word of mouth advertising that is generated is priceless, so it doesn't always equate to closeouts.


----------



## SalsaHT (Jan 29, 2018)

Yeah, I bought my Sargent V3 last year on cyber Monday for $1499 and didn’t know if Alex was going to do another this year. I’m wanting to get the 510 rigid fork and run 27.5x3.8 this winter. I contacted him about it and he said not this year, which is entirely understandable but thought I would ask anyway.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

SalsaHT said:


> Yeah, I bought my Sargent V3 last year on cyber Monday for $1499 and didn't know if Alex was going to do another this year. I'm wanting to get the 510 rigid fork and run 27.5x3.8 this winter. I contacted him about it and he said not this year, which is entirely understandable but thought I would ask anyway.


No worries!

On that fork, I really enjoy it, the sturdy feel is very confidence inspiring and the A/C is such that it does compliment the bike as a whole. Now the fatness can be realized in this iteration of the Sergeant. I love the form and function as 3.8's on 70's rides exquisitely.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

SalsaHT said:


> Yeah, I bought my Sargent V3 last year on cyber Monday for $1499 and didn't know if Alex was going to do another this year. I'm wanting to get the 510 rigid fork and run 27.5x3.8 this winter. *I contacted him about it and he said not this year, which is entirely understandable but thought I would ask anyway.*


So you asked the owner of RSD if they have sales, and he denied. and his denial makes absolute sense considering the inventory (or lack thereof) they have. Then you assume some random people on the internet with no affiliation with RSD would know better than the owner?


----------



## SalsaHT (Jan 29, 2018)

What do you think about hodags 3.8 vs minion fbf/fbr 3.8 for snow?
I asked on here first because I know Alex has responded before and then remembered I could chat with him on the RSD site. Happy thanksgiving and thanks for the help.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

SalsaHT said:


> What do you think about hodags 3.8 vs minion fbf/fbr 3.8 for snow?
> I asked on here first because I know Alex has responded before and then remembered I could chat with him on the RSD site. Happy thanksgiving and thanks for the help.


I had swapped the FBR's for the Van Helgas prior to the recent 12" snow fall. As for the Hodag, I do want to give those a try moreso for dirt than snow. I can see them being similar to Jumbo Jim on snow. It was a blast to test the Sergeant and Mayor side by side in that instance.

Van Helga at 5 psi was actually good in the 12" fresh. Doing so with 70mm (i64) rims makes a world of difference in the spongy pressure range.


----------



## SalsaHT (Jan 29, 2018)

So my plan was to run 3.8’s on the stock 27.5 duroc 50mm wheels but if I go 4.0 it opens up more tire options. I can buy the fbr/fbf for $49 each on eBay.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Part of the problem many are seeing is the availability of component packages. Alex has been having this difficulty. Supply chain is disrupted while half the planet is out having umbrella drinks on a beach somewhere... (Lock down due to house arrest by Der Furor)

Returning to the Sergeant...
Working on a trailer that features full sized fatbike wheels, no, not interested in those 16" wheels with 1.9's... FTS!!! Gonna do a pair of Surly Rolling Darryl's to match the Mayor's wheels perfectly. Afterall, this thing is going to be dragged around by Sarge III and the Mayor. Completed, the trailer will have functional marker lights, stop and turn signalling and brakes in the form of a Hope V Twin system.

Hitting the backcountry on a multi day camping expedition, this trailer will take the drama out of hauling the gear and getting camp set up. Convenience... Drop the trailer, set up camp, go ride without a loaded down bike. Gathering the bits to make this happen. Rims are on the shelf, hubs will be cheap... The chassis/bed is sorted. Draw bar and a couple other aspects are on the drawing board of Solidworks.

Fun things for fatbikes...



SalsaHT said:


> So my plan was to run 3.8's on the stock 27.5 duroc 50mm wheels but if I go 4.0 it opens up more tire options. I can buy the fbr/fbf for $49 each on eBay.


My choice for FBx was two FBR's since they are claimed 1200g vs 1400 for the FBF. I do try to avoid the EXO tires since they are too stiff and cannot be supple enough for this one. The FBR is a wee bit more aggressive than FBF but lighter and 120 TPI non EXO is plenty supple for superior flotation when needed.
Your 50mm Duroc wheels... They should serve well, and offer the ability to go between plus and midfAt readily. That is one aspect I didn't afford myself with the 70mm Alex rims. 
The FBF is kinda ho, hum in my experience. I have a pair of em in a prototype label. Didn't like the performance vs. FBR.


----------



## ratmanms (Jan 17, 2014)

*finally put a shock on it*

let her rip...

putting Dillinger 4.0 studded set on when it snows


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ratmanms said:


> let her rip...
> 
> putting Dillinger 4.0 studded set on when it snows


Hmmm. Looks great!


----------



## offrhodes42 (May 1, 2009)

ratmanms said:


> let her rip...
> 
> putting Dillinger 4.0 studded set on when it snows


Rat, which Manitou fork is that and what is the travel?


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

Quick Fork question. I've been riding my V3 in summer mode with a 120mm fork. It's time to graduate to a larger fork. Unfortunately, the Fox Rythm 34 that I have can't be extended to 140mm. So, time to sell that baby and put something else on. 

So, I have a 150mm Pike that I could throw on there. Has anybody ridden the V3 with a 150mm fork? It's slightly larger than the bike was designed for, just looking for opinions.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

neilether said:


> Quick Fork question. I've been riding my V3 in summer mode with a 120mm fork. It's time to graduate to a larger fork. Unfortunately, the Fox Rythm 34 that I have can't be extended to 140mm. So, time to sell that baby and put something else on.
> 
> So, I have a 150mm Pike that I could throw on there. Has anybody ridden the V3 with a 150mm fork? It's slightly larger than the bike was designed for, just looking for opinions.


While the pike will increase stack and affect caster, it would likely be hella playful. You have it in hand, experiment is due.


----------



## jarude87 (Nov 18, 2020)

I had been considering a RSD Mayor for N=1 but frankly where I live we don't get enough snow to justify 26x5. This leaves me with a bit of a boat for the rest of the year.

I then started researching narrow Q bikes that could clear 4.0 - stupid me, I missed out on not one but TWO RM Suzi Q's locally and then found out they're discontinued. Woof. 

The Sarge looks perfect. Rigid, 4.0 for snow, 2.8 rest of the year.

My hesitations are: full alu, super boost spacing, and stock 50mm id rims for 3.8 rubber. 

Steel is real so I'll just have to get over the alu bit. Won't notice it much at 3.8.

Super boost and stock 50mm id rims though... I'd get this bike for the 4.0. Not sure 50mm makes sense. I'd flip the stock wheels and get another set but these look to be pretty rare, not sure how much of a market there is for super boost takeoffs. Also not keen on shelling out for new wheels after dropping $2500 cad. 

In contrast, the Surly Wednesday comes in at the same pricepoint, is steel, and fills the same role: fat, but not too fat, and still fun enough for the rest of the year. Can't quite decide between the two.

Primary application is kid hauling, the odd MTB loop and quick rips when I'm not in dadmode. I.e. less concerned about max shred and the latest in geo since it's gonna have a kid trailer/sled behind it half the time. It's just gotta move. 

Thoughts?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

jarude87 said:


> I had been considering a RSD Mayor for N=1 but frankly where I live we don't get enough snow to justify 26x5. This leaves me with a bit of a boat for the rest of the year.
> 
> I then started researching narrow Q bikes that could clear 4.0 - stupid me, I missed out on not one but TWO RM Suzi Q's locally and then found out they're discontinued. Woof.
> 
> ...


Frankly, I am very happy with using a pair of 70mm (i64) rims and 3.8's full time. 2.8 just doesn't have much to offer other than a higher riding pressure and narrower footprint. There is one option that will come later though, 29+ and 3.25's.

The ride is very interesting since the 3.8's have a plus feel as opposed to a fat feel. One thing I detest at the wholesale level is an absurdly narrow rim with a tire that is silly wide, it sucked out loud in the 90's and will for all time! Even road bikes have tire and rim combinations that make sense. I refer to this as tire-rim ratio.









Here is Sarge wearing 3.8's on AlexRims Blizzerk 70's. The rims are plenty light, of good quality and I didn't have to take out a loan to buy em unlike most plastic rims. 
Hubs are readily available in 157. Perhaps a little less common than 148. Many 150mm hubs are convertible with a pair of end caps. Easy enough...

Sergeant is a nicely done frame with a good geometry. Quality is spot on...

Now if Alex would offer a 65 or 70mm rim wheelset as an option on the purchase page, I could see that driving sales up from the 50mm only.

The 29+ setup... I will be in for a pair of 50mm rims and another pair of Hope hubs to bring the 29+ option to be. Again, I want to be able to run my tires with lower pressure as opposed to choosing a narrow rim and needing to overinflate to keep the tires on the freakin rims! It's all about traction, flotation and comfort.


----------



## jarude87 (Nov 18, 2020)

BansheeRune said:


> Frankly, I am very happy with using a pair of 70mm (i64) rims and 3.8's full time. 2.8 just doesn't have much to offer other than a higher riding pressure and narrower footprint. There is one option that will come later though, 29+ and 3.25's.
> 
> The ride is very interesting since the 3.8's have a plus feel as opposed to a fat feel. One thing I detest at the wholesale level is an absurdly narrow rim with a tire that is silly wide, it sucked out loud in the 90's and will for all time! Even road bikes have tire and rim combinations that make sense. I refer to this as tire-rim ratio.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. All good things but also confirms I'd want a 70mm rim, which at minimum means buying a rimset and having the wheels rebuilt. A little much $$$ sadly.

OTOH the Surly Wednesday comes in at the same pricepoint, is steel, and fills the same role: fat, but not too fat, and still fun enough for the rest of the year. Stock build would be ready to ride. Not really tied to 26 or 27.5 so long as I can get 4.0ish. Can't quite decide between the two bikes.

Primary application is kid hauling, the odd MTB loop and quick rips when I'm not in dadmode. I.e. less concerned about max shred and the latest in geo since it's gonna have a kid trailer/sled behind it half the time. It's just gotta move.

Thoughts?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

jarude87 said:


> Thanks for the input. All good things but also confirms I'd want a 70mm rim, which at minimum means buying a rimset and having the wheels rebuilt. A little much $$$ sadly.
> 
> OTOH the Surly Wednesday comes in at the same pricepoint, is steel, and fills the same role: fat, but not too fat, and still fun enough for the rest of the year. Stock build would be ready to ride. Not really tied to 26 or 27.5 so long as I can get 4.0ish. Can't quite decide between the two bikes.
> 
> ...


Good thing to think about is will it serve and perform. Afterall, we're speaking of a sizeable expenditure. Where the bike really shines is the fact that it just handles comfortably and doesn't feel like a bus on a singletrack. At the same time is the fact that Dad Mode will be as awesome as a trail ride during off dad hours. Plenty fat, with the handling and feel of plus however, the tires say 27.5 x 3.8 instead of somthing x 2.minus!

The good news, ya don't have to take out a jumbo loan for a Sergeant. Also of interest is the warranty. Is it lifetime? RSD is!

A little food for thought...

My wheelset... 300 for hubs and 140 for rims, yus, it added up but has been worth every penny spent. A custom, colorful wheelset at less than 600 total. 
Frankly, if I were going to do a fresh build, I would go for the 29+ offering. Then, follow that up with a pair of Crux 3.25's for Jeep mode. The addition of a midfAt wheelset can be done down the line as coin replenishes. Now I would have the best of two bikes in one. 
But being a big dummy, I'll hafta order rims, hubs and raid my wheel building supplies for anodized nipples and silver stainless spokes. I lace my own wheels for the therapeutic effect it has and I can call em my own.


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

Was there more than one version of the Ti Sergeant? If so, what are the differences in the two. I am going to try and look at a used one for sale, but I’m not sure what version it is. If there is more than one version, is there an easy way to tell them apart?
Thanks!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

rlbruski said:


> Was there more than one version of the Ti Sergeant? If so, what are the differences in the two. I am going to try and look at a used one for sale, but I'm not sure what version it is. If there is more than one version, is there an easy way to tell them apart?
> Thanks!


V1 and V2. That would be 2016 for V1 and 17/18 for V2. The differences were minor geometry tweaks.


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply, BansheeRune. Do you know if either of the versions will handle the full run of tire sizes, 27.5+ through 29+, based on the front fork? I believe this one has a Pike, so I know you would be limited on size. Is the rear hub spacing super boost on both versions?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

rlbruski said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, BansheeRune. Do you know if either of the versions will handle the full run of tire sizes, 27.5+ through 29+, based on the front fork? I believe this one has a Pike, so I know you would be limited on size. Is the rear hub spacing super boost on both versions?


V2 Ti will do 29x3.0 since it took the place of the Big Cheese, Um, Big Chief.

V1/V2 will do up to 27.5x3.25 handily. We were also running 3.8's on i45's but chainline was kinda janky.


----------



## ratmanms (Jan 17, 2014)

*Manitou Mastodon Comp STD 100*








on a SunRingle Mulfut 80 wheel


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Ratmanms, why do they look pissed off? Didn't take one for a ride, didya! That group of bikes are looking good, even if they are banished from the living room. 

Sarge III is wearing his Van Helga 4.0's and ready for more snow to arrive. Evidently, the Mayor and Sarge have been trying to order a blizzard offa eBay. :/

Damn, it's high time this COOTIES-19 thang was no longer a thang... It sure is interrupting the flow of bitchen bike stuff.


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

BansheeRune said:


> While the pike will increase stack and affect caster, it would likely be hella playful. You have it in hand, experiment is due.


I just converted it to winter mode and got my first snow ride in yesterday. Yeehaw!

I'll convert it back to summer mode probalby in April and will throw the 150mm fork on there.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Neil, glad you had the opportunity to do snow again. I love the look of the tan walls and black wheels. next ride, I’ll try to get some pix. 


I was pleasantly surprised by the way the bike performs in snow with proper rim/tire combo. The Van Helga 4.0’s are excellent in 12” fresh powder at a wrinkly 4.5 psi.
A likely summer option would be Crux 29 x 3.25’s and a squishy fork


----------



## Niko (Feb 2, 2006)

ratmanms said:


> *Manitou Mastodon Comp STD 100*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the exact build I would like to build up. I just want to confirm you have 80mm 27.5 rims with vanhelga 4 on it and they fit the rear? I'm looking forward to building up a frame and order the masdadon fork for year round use. Looking forward to the release of the new sargent and hopefully the rear spacing is the same for tire clearance. I'm kinda thinking the mastadon 120mm fork but I see you didn't go with the ext mastadon I guess the vanhelga in small enough that no tire fork interference happens. 
I kinda hope rsd sells a mini fat version of this bike as a build when the new model is released. 
Great looking bike


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Niko said:


> This is the exact build I would like to build up. I just want to confirm you have 80mm 27.5 rims with vanhelga 4 on it and they fit the rear? I'm looking forward to building up a frame and order the masdadon fork for year round use. Looking forward to the release of the new sargent and hopefully the rear spacing is the same for tire clearance. I'm kinda thinking the mastadon 120mm fork but I see you didn't go with the ext mastadon I guess the vanhelga in small enough that no tire fork interference happens.
> I kinda hope rsd sells a mini fat version of this bike as a build when the new model is released.
> Great looking bike


The new version has some minor tweaks but retains the midfAt capability. Front wheel/tire size is dependent on fork choice. My build uses Alexrims Blizzerk 27.5 x 70 (i64) with Van Helga just fine, with loads of clearance so an 80 might bring chain clearance into question based on chainring choice.
Frankly, the utility of this frame is amazing without going to a full fat frame.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sarge's of the world, UNITE!! We're outta the archives and no longer banned from the MTBR hall of infamy...


----------



## badsneakers (Dec 12, 2015)

It’s hard to tell but does the V3 have “braze-ons” rack mounts, whatever on the frame? I know the rigid fork does. I’m assuming the V4 will be the same in that regard.
I have been debating about getting the v4 to replace my UnitX but I think the UnitX might stop be the better bike packing rig.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

V3 and V4 are equipped with mounting bosses on the rear triangle.
Frankly, since the V3, Sergeant is the more bikepacking and utility centered of the RSD's. The midfAt feature is what makes it nice. While not being a mega fat, it is better on fuel economy and handling with my V3 is exactly like my plus bikes but 3.8's work with no issue due to the 83mm BB. 

A confession... Sarge is going to pull a trailer and have little clutter on the frame. When I reach a destination, set up camp and drop the trailer so I can ride light and explore the surroundings. Locating the fishing hole. Floating the packraft, and enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## badsneakers (Dec 12, 2015)

Cool cool

if I go this route I’ll order the adventure build and stud the 27.5x4 cake eaters for winter trail riding and build a second set of wheels. 29er, 35id rims with 2.6 tires for adventure time


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

My summer configuration is Maxxis FBR, front and rear since they are slightly smaller than the Van Helga 4.0's. Frankly, it feels very much like running 3.0's and offers a little more flotation for the times it is needed.
The other wheel option is going to Crux 3.25's on i40's if not i45's. The purpose behind Sarge is utility as well as backcountry exploration and bikepacking. I find the V3 to be very comfortable to ride.

FBR is claimed 1200g by Maxxis. The Van Helga 4.0's weigh a bit more but it is only a slight difference.


----------



## goyo46 (Feb 19, 2010)

Is there a grommet for the ST dropper cable port? Or do you all just not worry about it? Without a BB drain hole, I would be worried about accumulation and corrosion in the shell. My frame didn't come with one.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Prolly hafta find one at an LBS from a frame that had a dropper installed. I need to razz Alex on that...


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

After buying the frame this past summer, I finally was able to get around to building it up and getting a shakedown ride in!

Build list:
-Nextie 65mm rims with DT350's, 54T ratchet
-27.5x4 Van Helgas
-RSD fork
-race face Atlas cranks 170mm
-GX eagle derailleur
-XO1 shifter
-Absolute Black 28T oval
-E*Thirteen 9-46 cassette
-XO1 chain
-Shimano XT 2 piston brakes, 180mm front/160mm rear
-Fox Transfer 150mm post
-TAG metals stem and carbon bars
-Rev Grips
-WTB Volt saddle
-Cane Creek 40 headset


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Bronx, that is awesome! Love the tan walls on black rims. They just look so damn good. You're gonna love that bike like no other, just sayin'...


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> Bronx, that is awesome! Love the tan walls on black rims. They just look so damn good. You're gonna love that bike like no other, just sayin'...


It really is an awesome compliment to my 160/150 29er and my steel gravel bike. Still debating a suspension fork and 29er wheelset for a 2-n-1 setup


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

bronxbomber252 said:


> It really is an awesome compliment to my 160/150 29er and my steel gravel bike. Still debating a suspension fork and 29er wheelset for a 2-n-1 setup


That has been on the back burner since my first ride. A pair of i45 29's and a pair of 3.0's do sound great along with a squishy fork.


----------



## caplainisano (Feb 6, 2021)

Been bouncing back and forth between the Mayor and Sergeant for weeks now. I love both of them, but have to pick one. I think I've ultimately decided on the Sergeant, just seems way more versatile and suits my riding style and local trails. I'm looking for something fun to handle the rougher stuff and to compliment by XC hardtail. I'm also looking to ride it in the winter, thankfully, where I'm at in Canada our snowfalls are sparse so the need for true 5" tires seems unnecessary. I'm getting by with studded 2.2's on my hardtail fine so far this winter.

For what I'm using it for, am I better off going with the 27.5+ build? In summer I would keep everything stock, and in the winters I would throw on some studded 27.5 x 4.0's tires and a rigid fork. I feel like that makes the most sense in terms of function and affordability. Any feedback is appreciated!

I've never ridden anything smaller than a 29er given my height at 6'4'', but from what I've read the diameter difference is essentially similar. Is 27.5+ for this bike the right call for me?

Of course, in the future, I'd look to build up a second 29+ wheelset for the Sergeant 

Thanks!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

caplainisano said:


> Been bouncing back and forth between the Mayor and Sergeant for weeks now. I love both of them, but have to pick one. I think I've ultimately decided on the Sergeant, just seems way more versatile and suits my riding style and local trails. I'm looking for something fun to handle the rougher stuff and to compliment by XC hardtail. I'm also looking to ride it in the winter, thankfully, where I'm at in Canada our snowfalls are sparse so the need for true 5" tires seems unnecessary. I'm getting by with studded 2.2's on my hardtail fine so far this winter.
> 
> For what I'm using it for, am I better off going with the 27.5+ build? In summer I would keep everything stock, and in the winters I would throw on some studded 27.5 x 4.0's tires and a rigid fork. I feel like that makes the most sense in terms of function and affordability. Any feedback is appreciated!
> 
> ...


It sounds like the Sergeant is ideal for your needs. While I have not run my Sarge on + as of yet, I have done the 70mm rim and 3.8 setup with excellent results. My next move would be 29+, provided 3.0 is still an option. 
I find the 3.8 feels as though I am riding a plus rather than a fat however, that is with correct rim width for proper tire profile. 
27.5+ is very close to the OD of 29 x 2.3 so there is that. 29+ will be even more rollover and that sensation is amazing.
I do have the RSD aluminum fork and find it to be very nice, with room to spare with Van Helga 4.0's on the 70's.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sarge III tries a pair of 3.25's out on his 70mm (i64) rims... Experiment time is on.

Got thinking about trying the Crux 3.25's on the AlexRIms and gave it a go. Profile of the tire seems to be very doable as I inflate one. Tire seated and looking at the profile of the tread and sidewall of the tire on the 70mm rim. Looks to be a good proportion of tire and rim. I had considered doing this prior but dismissed it thinking the tire would be too narrow and have poor fit and profile.









Looking at the tire and wheel through the fork... Side of the tire is rounded enough as is the crown.








Sarge awaiting a test ride in a pair of Crux's... 
The initial ride was very pleasant. Tire profile seems to work very well and a bonus that wasn't really a consideration, Sarge lost some weight. It was nice to discover the agile and snappy feel of these supple tires. Traction is very nice in snow although, flotation is less than the FBR 3.8's or Van Helga 4.0's, which goes without saying. I am pleasantly surprised at how good the tire/wheel combo works.








A view of the rear... Nice rounded tread without being overkill on the roundness part. Loads of clearance for running slammed sliders.

The weight loss makes this bike feel amazing and still has an air volume that provides a damn nice ride. This exeperiment has been successful! Lighter bike, still plenty fat and minimal investment for the weight that was shed from the Sarge! Yay! Sarge is svelte...


----------



## flats4lyfe (Mar 12, 2017)

So I've had my Sergeant for about a year and a half and I love it. But I got a size medium and I feel too stretched out.* Is there anyone who has a size small Sergeant who would want to trade their frame for my medium Sergeant frame?* I'll even pitch in and cover your cost of shipping. My frame has some marks and minor scratches but no dents or damage. I live in north GA.


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Sarge III tries a pair of 3.25's out on his 70mm (i64) rims... Experiment time is on.
> 
> Got thinking about trying the Crux 3.25's on the AlexRIms and gave it a go. Profile of the tire seems to be very doable as I inflate one. Tire seated and looking at the profile of the tread and sidewall of the tire on the 70mm rim. Looks to be a good proportion of tire and rim. I had considered doing this prior but dismissed it thinking the tire would be too narrow and have poor fit and profile.
> 
> ...


Nice! Now the question, how do 27X3.25 compare to 29X3.0. Also out of curiosity what it the overall diameter height of the 27x3.25? Over 29 inches?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

SSsteel4life said:


> Nice! Now the question, how do 27X3.25 compare to 29X3.0. Also out of curiosity what it the overall diameter height of the 27x3.25? Over 29 inches?


Wut? I wasn't sposta play with Sarge, I was sposta piss him off, measuring tire height?? Damn!!!

Back to topic... I haven't taken the time to meansure em. They look very close to the FBR's, frankly. Ok, I'm back and Sarge is not amused! 30" of tall midfAtness is kinda kewl, I suppose.
Where it matters is keeping traction while in Jeep mode, the real world of minor snow has been quite interesting. I was pleasantly surpirsed at the profile of the tires since they fill out without exposing the sidewalls in a precarious way. Keep in mind, my intent with Sarge III is midfAt nearly exclusively, so the rims chosen are freakin' wide at i64 with overall 70mm width.

Down the line, a 29 x i45 wheelset will be in order.


----------



## caplainisano (Feb 6, 2021)

Does anyone know if a 27.5 x 4.5 tire would fit on the front of the RSD aluminum adventure fork that comes with the Sergeant? I know the max is 4 inches in the back, but there seems to be loads of room on that fork. Thanks!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

caplainisano said:


> Does anyone know if a 27.5 x 4.5 tire would fit on the front of the RSD aluminum adventure fork that comes with the Sergeant? I know the max is 4 inches in the back, but there seems to be loads of room on that fork. Thanks!


It would be an experiment to try. If it is a go, it will be close.


----------



## caplainisano (Feb 6, 2021)

BansheeRune said:


> It would be an experiment to try. If it is a go, it will be close.


I'm wondering if it may be too much tire for the 50mm stock rims.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

caplainisano said:


> I'm wondering if it may be too much tire for the 50mm stock rims.


The 50mm rim will do fat with no worries although it does the tire an injustice in profile for loose terrain performance and low psi riding will be challenging. 
Frankly, the 70mm (i64) Blizzerk serves very well for 3.8/4.0's. 
Can you run 4.5 on 50's? Hell yaaa, you can. I know folks running 4.8's on 47mm trials rims. It looks silly but they are on the trails and enjoying the ride.


----------



## caplainisano (Feb 6, 2021)

BansheeRune said:


> The 50mm rim will do fat with no worries although it does the tire an injustice in profile for loose terrain performance and low psi riding will be challenging.
> Frankly, the 70mm (i64) Blizzerk serves very well for 3.8/4.0's.
> Can you run 4.5 on 50's? Hell yaaa, you can. I know folks running 4.8's on 47mm trials rims. It looks silly but they are on the trails and enjoying the ride.


Ok, good to know. My plan is to run the stock 27.5 x 3.0 and DVO fork in the summer and adventure fork with fat tires on the stock rims in the winter. It's nice not having to buy a whole second wheelset on this bike. Can't wait for the end of April.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

caplainisano said:


> Ok, good to know. My plan is to run the stock 27.5 x 3.0 and DVO fork in the summer and adventure fork with fat tires on the stock rims in the winter. It's nice not having to buy a whole second wheelset on this bike. Can't wait for the end of April.


I too am running with one wheelset since the damn things are grossly priced these days. Sarge III was a concept based on midfAt, hence the 70mm rim choice. I got a wild hair a few days back and decided to try the Crux 3.25's on 'em. Sweet! A reasonably nice tire profile appeared as the tire inflated and seated on the Blizzerk rim. After a test ride on various surfaces, with and without snow, I found the 3.25 to be a viable choice that should serve well for dirtin' moerso than snow riding, perhaps. The ride in snow that is groomed or well packed was good and also very functional. I wouldn't say they are good for deep powder however, they do ride very nicely. Fatter than plus but fatminus, they are!
At this point, I haven't started searching a squishy fork for Sarge III since he's running a fatter wheel than typical plussers and really don't want to buy another hub or wheel. Go figure! Love the ride and feel of being a tweener of the plus and fatbike.

My tire list...
Van Helga 27.5 x 4.0
FBR 27.5 x 3.8 (Since the FBF is ~200g's heavier, I chose FBR, front and rear.)
Crux 27.5 x 3.25 (Cause I had 'em on the shelf)


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Any interest in a large V3 Sergeant frame? I have one that a bought on a whim last year and don't really have a use for right now. It's still in the original box. If anyone is interested, let me know!


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

bikeny said:


> Any interest in a large V3 Sergeant frame? I have one that a bought on a whim last year and don't really have a use for right now. It's still in the original box. If anyone is interested, let me know!


 Yup. Sending PM.....now.


----------



## Johnbonn (Apr 7, 2015)

Anyone interested in trading your XL or XXL Sergeant frame for a tennis ball yellow XL Middlechild frame or complete bike swap?


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

neilether said:


> Yup. Sending PM.....now.


I sent you a couple of PMs with no response...


----------



## Johnbonn (Apr 7, 2015)

bikeny said:


> I sent you a couple of PMs with no response...


Don't see any.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

BansheeRune said:


> Sarge III tries a pair of 3.25's out on his 70mm (i64) rims... Experiment time is on.
> 
> Got thinking about trying the Crux 3.25's on the AlexRIms and gave it a go. Profile of the tire seems to be very doable as I inflate one. Tire seated and looking at the profile of the tread and sidewall of the tire on the 70mm rim. Looks to be a good proportion of tire and rim. I had considered doing this prior but dismissed it thinking the tire would be too narrow and have poor fit and profile.
> 
> ...


Ah! There we go. Last time I looked at this thread, Sarge was still wearing the Van Helga's


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Redlands R&C said:


> Ah! There we go. Last time I looked at this thread, Sarge was still wearing the Van Helga's


I was digging up some bits for one of my bikes and saw the 3.25's on the shelf. Well, got thinking of test fitting them on the Blizzerk 70's for kicks n grins. Low and behold, a reasonable fit and form factor that seems rather dirtable. Hmmm,
"dirtable", is that a word??? 
The bonus, good ride quality, improved fuel economy.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

I have one extra Blizzerk. Waiting for them to come back in stock, would like to do up a pair for Pugs. And would strongly consider the Crux 3.25 as well seeing how it looks.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Redlands R&C said:


> I have one extra Blizzerk. Waiting for them to come back in stock, would like to do up a pair for Pugs. And would strongly consider the Crux 3.25 as well seeing how it looks.


Peruse eBay. Lithic is another option if they are available.


----------



## munk1e (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey Banshee, from what I've read you're running the 70mm rims with the Van Helga's 4.0. Where did you have to move the rear dropouts to in order to fit? (all the way forward, all the way back, somewhere in the middle?

Thanks!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

munk1e said:


> Hey Banshee, from what I've read you're running the 70mm rims with the Van Helga's 4.0. Where did you have to move the rear dropouts to in order to fit? (all the way forward, all the way back, somewhere in the middle?
> 
> Thanks!


Middle to rear of slider travel. 
Gotta love the ride.


----------



## munk1e (Jul 6, 2011)

BansheeRune said:


> Middle to rear of slider travel.
> Gotta love the ride.


Thank you! I appreciate it!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

munk1e said:


> Thank you! I appreciate it!


Quite welcome!
The nice thing is that the fat setup rides, handles and feels very much like a plus bike as opposed to a fatter fatbike.
Jeepin's never been so good in the backcountry!


----------



## goyo46 (Feb 19, 2010)

Couple of thoughts here....

I'm running 29+, DHF 3.0 front (amazing downhill confidence, it's a big damn tire) and a CST BFT 3.0 rear (after a few 120tpi tires, I'm sold on stiffer 60tpi casings, more support, lower psi). Running a 140mm Pike.
The problem is now, the BB feels really high. It looks like I only have about 1" of drop from the axles. It measures at 13 5/8" from the floor. I know, run smaller wheels, tires, less fork travel, etc. I just wish this frame had a bit more drop figured in.
BTW, I'm loving the CST. Rolls fast, nice stiff casing, plenty of grip, and it was only $45. I've seen them on fleabay for $33. After trashing a new Rekon+ 120tpi on a rock strike, $90 down the drain, I'm happy to find a reasonably priced tire I like, that's stiff enough to handle low pressures and rock gardens.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

High BB is not a bother but is a preference since off piste is never graded like the city streets and I hate the concept of wearing steel toe work boots to ride a bike off piste.
My 2006 Turner Sixpack is 15.5" to center for a reason beside suspension clearance.


----------



## dkelly (Mar 1, 2010)

New to this forum and mid-fat / fat bikes. Trying to decide between a Sergaent or a Mayor. I really think the Sergeant is a better fit for me being such a convertable bike for all seasons, but want to confirm that the 27.5 x 4.0 wheels capable enough for my area (Chicago) and types of trails...combo of some groomed xc trails and hiking/biking paths. I think the Major might be overkill? Also, anyone looking to move a medium in either one let me know...otherwise I'm going to get in line for a new one.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

dkelly said:


> New to this forum and mid-fat / fat bikes. Trying to decide between a Sergaent or a Mayor. I really think the Sergeant is a better fit for me being such a convertable bike for all seasons, but want to confirm that the 27.5 x 4.0 wheels capable enough for my area (Chicago) and types of trails...combo of some groomed xc trails and hiking/biking paths. I think the Major might be overkill? Also, anyone looking to move a medium in either one let me know...otherwise I'm going to get in line for a new one.


Frankly, both give a good range of function and performance.
I have both a Sergeant and Mayor. Sarge does a great job of general riding as well as sand/snow performance. The Mayor is able to do more adverse conditions however, Sarge is very competent and gets better fuel economy. Get in line for one of 'em since the warranty is worthy of peace of mind. Just sayin'! They are an incredible value.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

_Slaps Alex on the back_

The V4 is now a thang... The V3 broke the mold with 157 and 83mm to make 4.hellyeah an option. 
Frankly, I would like a pair of i50 or i55 rims in 29 to test a pair of Crux 3.25's on. Just a shits 'n grins thing, honestly!

Alex did do a good design for a more bikepacking oriented, build it +plus.


----------



## 50wheeler (Nov 20, 2021)

to those with duro crux 3.25 on blizzerk 70 rims, could you tell me the width of the tire on those rims please?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

50wheeler said:


> to those with duro crux 3.25 on blizzerk 70 rims, could you tell me the width of the tire on those rims please?


I'll get a measurement this evening..


----------



## 50wheeler (Nov 20, 2021)

anybody running a 29+ mattoc up front on sarge? if so, tell me about it. i just got one and i think a van helga will fit on 50mm durocs. downside, only 120mm travel, upside, huge tire clearance, hodag and fbr 4.0 will fit for sure. ive got a V2 van helga on a 50mm rim mounted on 150mm axle and messing around with it i think its a go. don't have a sarge yet but the clear coat v4 adventure build is calling name. meanwhile this fork is going on the krampus.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

50wheeler said:


> anybody running a 29+ mattoc up front on sarge? if so, tell me about it. i just got one and i think a van helga will fit on 50mm durocs. downside, only 120mm travel, upside, huge tire clearance, hodag and fbr 4.0 will fit for sure. ive got a V2 van helga on a 50mm rim mounted on 150mm axle and messing around with it i think its a go.


I’d be very interested to see a Van Helga on 50mm rim in one too!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

50wheeler said:


> to those with duro crux 3.25 on blizzerk 70 rims, could you tell me the width of the tire on those rims please?


A belated followup cause other **** piled up...

Crux 27.5 x 3.25 mounted on 70mm (i64) rim measures 82.66mm on the L. S. Starrett. Has a profile similar to the old Rolling Darryl with a Knard 3.8 for an idea of fit and form factor. 
I really like the Crux for 3 season play n pedal. They feel good and ride very well on the local trails either loose or hard surface. Winter snow and Van Helga 4.0's go on and Sarge becomes a lil bigfoot! 

Crux ride and feel is similar to a traditional plusser with real plus, um, 3.0's, they are reasonably fast and offer more benefit than they take away. By a long shot! Better fuel economy than a full fat, clean handling. Can let some air out and ride sand or snow but you cannot have wrinkle phobia, cause they wrinkle very readily. Especially once they have been ridden soft for a few rides. They are very supple when fresh and get more so from low pressure riding. 
I love 'em for their ability to grip the planet, the trees, and everything they get their grubby treads onto or into.


----------



## 50wheeler (Nov 20, 2021)

BansheeRune said:


> A belated followup cause other **** piled up...
> 
> Crux 27.5 x 3.25 mounted on 70mm (i64) rim measures 82.66mm on the L. S. Starrett. Has a profile similar to the old Rolling Darryl with a Knard 3.8 for an idea of fit and form factor.
> I really like the Crux for 3 season play n pedal. They feel good and ride very well on the local trails either loose or hard surface. Winter snow and Van Helga 4.0's go on and Sarge becomes a lil bigfoot!
> ...





BansheeRune said:


> A belated followup cause other **** piled up...
> 
> Crux 27.5 x 3.25 mounted on 70mm (i64) rim measures 82.66mm on the L. S. Starrett. Has a profile similar to the old Rolling Darryl with a Knard 3.8 for an idea of fit and form factor.
> I really like the Crux for 3 season play n pedal. They feel good and ride very well on the local trails either loose or hard surface. Winter snow and Van Helga 4.0's go on and Sarge becomes a lil bigfoot!
> ...


thanks for measuring. the crux is a great tire, not much wider on the i64 than on an i46 duroc 50 rim, 80-82 depending on psi. I run them with a cushcore plus for rim and flat protection, plus to run em very low psi. the sidewalls are pretty thin and i've cut them before but able to ride out of the woods on the cushcore, plus the ride quality, volume and size are hard to beat. Krampus +Crux mullet style.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I have em on two Sergeants. A V1 and V3, both are wearing 3.25's currently. I love the Crux for the softness and suppleness that can be dialed in with a pressure adjustment. One thing I don't need is full on downhill tires for my underweight cancer laden ass!


----------



## DrPDF (Jan 2, 2022)

Joined the RSD SARG family a little while ago but wanted to share pics of my ride. Also state that shimano superboost cranks work on the 83mm bb. These are SLX variety.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

DrPDF said:


> Joined the RSD SARG family a little while ago but wanted to share pics of my ride. Also state that shimano superboost cranks work on the 83mm bb. These are SLX variety.
> View attachment 1964032
> 
> View attachment 1964031
> ...


What is the size of those RR? What is your appreciation for front? for rear? TIA


----------



## DrPDF (Jan 2, 2022)

3.0 rocket Ron’s. They certainly are light and fast. Not very good in wet/slick. Just fine on packed snow. I think they make a good rear tire for dry conditions. I will probably go bigger knob for front. Hard to find 3.0 now days. I did run 3.8 maxxis with rigid but the bike is too fun in this set up


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

DrPDF, welcome to the Sergeant fun! You will most certainly enjoy that bike like no other. That is a fantastic foundation that Alex did a great job on. This design makes running 4.0 a drama free experience. Having the 3.0's, you can enjoy some fine adventures.

As for Rocket Ron 3.0's, they are lovely in sand and loose soil. I have three pair of em on three RSD's. For the rowdy rides, I have Nobby Nic 3.0's. Frankly, I hated the snakeoil version of NN and promptly gave em to a friend. The Performance variety are much nicer for a lighter non freeride experience. 

RR Liteskin is lighter than most 2.3's and feel even better. ~700g tires in 3.ohhellyaa! Get into the sand and let some air out, they just go. More of an XC type tire but super fun tires that offer good fuel economy. 

Nobby Nic... I like a traditional dirt bike style nobby so they serve me very well! Snow ride, low pressure, dirtin' not more than 15 psi, evar! 

Sarge V1 has the 3.0's on i45's and is a lovely experience. Sarge V3 is running 3.25's, 3.8's and 4.0's full time on 70mm Blizzerk rims. (i64) Both bikes are a real joy! 

Annnnd, you got Split Pea Soup Green!


----------



## DrPDF (Jan 2, 2022)

BansheeRune said:


> I have em on two Sergeants. A V1 and V3, both are wearing 3.25's currently. I love the Crux for the softness and suppleness that can be dialed in with a pressure adjustment. One thing I don't need is full on downhill tires for my underweight cancer laden ass!


Are you running the crux tubeless? Are they non tubeless ready versions?


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

How do these bikes run with a 483 AtC rigid fork? Second option is a 110mm wren fork. Not really interested in a 65.5 deg head angle, more along 68 deg. Not sure how to calculate the numbers to see where it would be. How much would this screw up the other numbers on the frame, like seat angle?

Thanks


----------



## dkelly (Mar 1, 2010)

New V4 frame arrived on Friday and got it built up and out for its first ride tonight. BansheeRune thanks for your insight and advice. The 80 mm wide rims work out great and provide a tire w a nice footprint.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

DrPDF said:


> Are you running the crux tubeless? Are they non tubeless ready versions?


I run em with tubes. Q-Tubes SL's do the deed without the mess. They are not tubeless bead but will tubeless.



Mk3Rider said:


> How do these bikes run with a 483 AtC rigid fork? Second option is a 110mm wren fork. Not really interested in a 65.5 deg head angle, more along 68 deg. Not sure how to calculate the numbers to see where it would be. How much would this screw up the other numbers on the frame, like seat angle?
> 
> Thanks


Would dump the front too much! BB clearance would be none. Just look into a fork with less rake.



dkelly said:


> New V4 frame arrived on Friday and got it built up and out for its first ride tonight. BansheeRune thanks for your insight and advice. The 80 mm wide rims work out great and provide a tire w a nice footprint.


Awesome! Looks very nicely done. Congratz!


----------



## munk1e (Jul 6, 2011)

dkelly said:


> New V4 frame arrived on Friday and got it built up and out for its first ride tonight. BansheeRune thanks for your insight and advice. The 80 mm wide rims work out great and provide a tire w a nice footprint.


Are you running 27.5 x 80MM with 4.0 Van Helgas? Does the chain rub on the tire at all if you're on the largest cog in the back? Is it 1x11? 

I got my Sergeant in a few days ago, probably a week before I can ride it as I'm waiting for parts. Thinking about getting some wider rims but I was worried 70mm would be too wide.
Congrats, bike looks awesome!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

munk1e said:


> Are you running 27.5 x 80MM with 4.0 Van Helgas? Does the chain rub on the tire at all if you're on the largest cog in the back? Is it 1x11?
> 
> I got my Sergeant in a few days ago, probably a week before I can ride it as I'm waiting for parts. Thinking about getting some wider rims but I was worried 70mm would be too wide.
> Congrats, bike looks awesome!


Kelly's running 80's. I am Running 70mm. Wasn't too long ago that we were happy with 26 x 3.8 on Rolling Darryl's. 3.8 on 82mm. 

Form and function is spot on, needless to say.


----------



## munk1e (Jul 6, 2011)

BansheeRune said:


> Kelly's running 80's. I am Running 70mm. Wasn't too long ago that we were happy with 26 x 3.8 on Rolling Darryl's. 3.8 on 82mm.
> 
> Form and function is spot on, needless to say.


Is it because of the V4 frame that the 80mm are OK? I saw a few pages back that "neileither" was running the VH's on 70mm and he was getting some chain rub...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

munk1e said:


> Is it because of the V4 frame that the 80mm are OK? I saw a few pages back that "neileither" was running the VH's on 70mm and he was getting some chain rub...


What's chain rub? I have a V3 with Alexrims Blizzard 70 (i64) that I run Crux 3.25's, FBR 3.8 and Van Helga 4.0's without issue. Crankset is Race Face Atlas or Turbine. Both cranksets are 30mm Cinch which makes it nice to be able to stock fewer parts like chainrings and BB bearings. Another feature that is very nice, should I change frame, a spindle swap and the crankset is still useable. Boost offset chainrings are readily available for chainline tweaks. 

At this point, Alexrims are vaporware due to the scamdemic. I know that term upsets some folks but they probably are not cancer patients so hell with em... I am a cancer patient and am keenly aware of the mortality rates! Sheesh!!


----------



## dkelly (Mar 1, 2010)

I’ve got race face next cranks w the 83xc spindle. I have the 32t race face chain ring flipped for super boost. My chain on the big ring is very close to the tire casing but is ok. There is plenty of tire clearance on the frame.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

dkelly said:


> I’ve got race face next cranks w the 83xc spindle. I have the 32t race face chain ring flipped for super boost. My chain on the big ring is very close to the tire casing but is ok. There is plenty of tire clearance on the frame.


Kinda wondered how the clearance would be.


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

Thie Sergeant and the voytek appear to be "the bike" for four season riding!

Can you guys get some chain line pics posted on the fatbike setup?


----------



## dkelly (Mar 1, 2010)

Mk3Rider said:


> Thie Sergeant and the voytek appear to be "the bike" for four season riding!
> 
> Can you guys get some chain line pics posted on the fatbike setup?


Yes, I can get you some tonight when I get home. Also, I saw this review of the new V4 recently done by a you tuber


----------



## dkelly (Mar 1, 2010)

dkelly said:


> Yes, I can get you some tonight when I get home. Also, I saw this review of the new V4 recently done by a you tuber


Here are some shots of the chain line in low and high and the chain clearance on the tire. This is with 80 mm wide rims and Van Helgas.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Mk3Rider said:


> Thie Sergeant and the voytek appear to be "the bike" for four season riding!
> 
> Can you guys get some chain line pics posted on the fatbike setup?


I'll get some pix on the weekend for ya. 

Things to love about 70's and 80's....

dkelly can likely go further on sand than I, before he hasta let some air out. 
The wider rim causes a very nice profile for flotation from the start. That same profile allows lower pressure to be used on more terrain types than a narrower rim would. 

Sergeant is a great bike packing rig and a great trail ride. Adventure and exploration factory as well. Voytek looks to have a very nice rig in this game too. 

All I can say is, I cannot get enough of the good times a midfAt can offer.


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

@BansheeRune I am really happy that RSD is making this bike and sad that Rocky Mountain killed the Suzi Q... I found myself riding my Suzi Q on 27.5 x 3.8's and my 27.5+ hardtail more than my FS bike last year. The Suzi Q has a fairly aggressive XC setup. The Sergeant is looking like it might be a better trail bike, and considering it can run fatbike wheels, this is a real plus.


----------



## munk1e (Jul 6, 2011)

Well Im still swapping parts, but I couldn't resist on the last snowfall and took the sarge on the maiden voyage. Loved every second of it! Bike felt really solid. The cake eaters did well, but I have some van Helgas waiting to go on once my tubeless valves arrive.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

dkelly said:


> New V4 frame arrived on Friday and got it built up and out for its first ride tonight. BansheeRune thanks for your insight and advice. The 80 mm wide rims work out great and provide a tire w a nice footprint.


Looks like that's at or very close to the shortest CS length setting too, correct?


----------



## dkelly (Mar 1, 2010)

nitrousjunky said:


> Looks like that's at or very close to the shortest CS length setting too, correct?


I will get some pics and post them.


----------



## dkelly (Mar 1, 2010)

dkelly said:


> I will get some pics and post them.


Pushed about 80-90% forward w 27.5" x 4.0's. I had it slammed at first and there was some rub at low pressures


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

dkelly said:


> Pushed about 80-90% forward w 27.5" x 4.0's. I had it slammed at first and there was some rub at low pressures


That's awesome, thanks!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

dkelly,

Have you hit the snow/sand yet? How are the 80's treating you?

Nitrousjunky, I have 70mm rims with gen 1 VH's and can get away with running the sliders 75% foreward. Beyond that will be difficulty in install/remove wheel, followed by likely tire rub.

There is zero interference with chainline and rear tire. Albeit, I have zero interest in wide rage but do insist on a short cage RD to keep the drivetrain compact and and outta the dirt, snow and other 
s h i t.


----------



## dkelly (Mar 1, 2010)

BansheeRune the 80’s w the VH’s have been great. Been out on ungroomed trails and the difference compared to the 27.5+ X 2.8 tires w 40mm rims on my Nimble 9 is night and day. We don’t have a lot of snow here right now just a few inches. Waiting for a good storm to roll through!!!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

dkelly said:


> BansheeRune the 80’s w the VH’s have been great. Been out on ungroomed trails and the difference compared to the 27.5+ X 2.8 tires w 40mm rims on my Nimble 9 is night and day. We don’t have a lot of snow here right now just a few inches. Waiting for a good storm to roll through!!!


Same here. Doh!


----------



## 50wheeler (Nov 20, 2021)

Van Helga on duroc 40 does fit mattoc 29+, but clearances too tight to run it. 1-2mm between tire and casting humps. Rode around the back yard without rubbing but I'm sure it would railing a corner. Didn't have a duroc 50 to try it on but I doubt it would fit at all. Looks like mastodon is the only way to run this tire safely with suspension fork on new v4 coming my way. On the plus side, I picked up a bontrager gnarwhal 27.5x3.8 today and it fits with more clearance, but it is a smaller tire, similar to hodag.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

50wheeler, thanks for sharing your findings. I have a Magnum from 2016 that the gen 1 VH didn't quite clear the arch, with an i45 Scraper.


----------



## 50wheeler (Nov 20, 2021)

medium v4


----------



## A. Rider (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm confused about the claimed head angle of the V4 Sergeant with a 510mm rigid fork. RSD claims the head angle is supposed to be 66.5 degrees, but I plugged their geo numbers (for a medium with a 551mm fork vs a 510mm fork) into a calculator and got 67.3 degrees. Can someone point out where I'm wrong here, or is the head angle actually 67.3 degrees (and not 66.5) on the V4 with a 510mm rigid fork?









bike-stats - everything about bike geometry


Use this app to compare bike geometries of different manufacturers with each other, in order to determine the most suitable bike for your personal requirements.




www.bike-stats.de


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

A little confusing but is there any consideration of rake? Some people call it offset, I am olds kewl and still use the term rake. Yus, it makes a difference in terms of HTA and caster. Caster is the term that everyone dances around because they have no idea that it exists and is the figure that determines handling characteristics. 

Caster and its affects. Oversteer or understeer are what happens with too much or too little caster. 

On to the other items that will change with Axle to Crown. STA, HTA and BB height. Everything shifts based upon AC of chosen fork. 
A key reason I am sorting a rigid fork with the AC range of 535-545 is that I want to approximate the squishy fork without the squish.


----------



## A. Rider (Jul 25, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> A little confusing but is there any consideration of rake? Some people call it offset, I am olds kewl and still use the term rake. Yus, it makes a difference in terms of HTA and caster. Caster is the term that everyone dances around because they have no idea that it exists and is the figure that determines handling characteristics.
> 
> Caster and its affects. Oversteer or understeer are what happens with too much or too little caster.
> 
> ...


The calculator also has an entry for fork offset. I entered 51mm for the "current fork offset", and 51mm for the "new fork offset".

I think that calculator's results make sense and that RSD is not being very exact with the 510mm fork length (but I believe RSD for their 551mm fork length, for some reason).


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

A. Rider said:


> The calculator also has an entry for fork offset. I entered 51mm for the "current fork offset", and 51mm for the "new fork offset".
> 
> I think that calculator's results make sense and that RSD is not being very exact with the 510mm fork length (but I believe RSD for their 551mm fork length, for some reason).


Alex is likely using CAD results for information which can differ from the geo calculators. I suppose Alex would need to bring forth an answer to the whole thing.


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

A. Rider said:


> I'm confused about the claimed head angle of the V4 Sergeant with a 510mm rigid fork. RSD claims the head angle is supposed to be 66.5 degrees, but I plugged their geo numbers (for a medium with a 551mm fork vs a 510mm fork) into a calculator and got 67.3 degrees.


Thanks for pointing it out. There were indeed a few typos. It's been fixed.
510mm fork with 2.8 tires is 67.3 HTA
510mm fork with 4.0 tires is 66.8 HTA


----------



## A. Rider (Jul 25, 2017)

RSD Bikes said:


> Thanks for pointing it out. There were indeed a few typos. It's been fixed.
> 510mm fork with 2.8 tires is 67.3 HTA
> 510mm fork with 4.0 tires is 66.8 HTA


Thanks a lot for helping out with this (and updating the numbers!).

I'm puzzled though why tires would change the HTA though, if they are the same size tires used front and rear. Shouldn't only the bottom bracket height change?


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

@RSD Bikes Any plans on ever designing this bike around a 177mm rear hub?


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Mk3Rider said:


> @RSD Bikes Any plans on ever designing this bike around a 177mm rear hub?


I could get behind this for sure!
Especially with an 83mm BB shell


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Redlands R&C said:


> I could get behind this for sure!
> Especially with an 83mm BB shell


I find it to work quite well with 157, 70mm rims and Van Helga's. Would like more stack tho'.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

BansheeRune said:


> I find it to work quite well with 157, 70mm rims and Van Helga's. Would like more stack tho'.


I bet it does! One day I'll add one. Otherwise what I described was a steel Otso Voytek....


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Redlands R&C said:


> I bet it does! One day I'll add one. Otherwise what I described was a steel Otso Voytek....


Otso offers some nice toys! 









Sarge goes fitching on the Roaring Fork River. Sliders all the way back for test purposes. 
V3 was the beginning of 83/157 for the Sergeant.


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

A. Rider said:


> Thanks a lot for helping out with this (and updating the numbers!).
> 
> I'm puzzled though why tires would change the HTA though, if they are the same size tires used front and rear. Shouldn't only the bottom bracket height change?


The fork is 41mm shorter. Even with the taller 4.0 tires, the overall stack is still lower than DVO fork 551mm and 27.5x2.8 tires by 11mm, hence the change in HTA of 1.3 degrees


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

Mk3Rider said:


> @RSD Bikes Any plans on ever designing this bike around a 177mm rear hub?


TBH, we like where this bike is right now, so no plans in changing it


----------



## A. Rider (Jul 25, 2017)

RSD Bikes said:


> The fork is 41mm shorter. Even with the taller 4.0 tires, the overall stack is still lower than DVO fork 551mm and 27.5x2.8 tires by 11mm, hence the change in HTA of 1.3 degrees


Hmm...


----------



## 50wheeler (Nov 20, 2021)

A. Rider said:


> The calculator also has an entry for fork offset. I entered 51mm for the "current fork offset", and 51mm for the "new fork offset".
> 
> I think that calculator's results make sense and that RSD is not being very exact with the 510mm fork length (but I believe RSD for their 551mm fork length, for some reason).


I measured the head angle on new v4 with 551mm tall, 51mm offset fork unsagged, with a front tire 1/4" taller than rear tire and it was 65 degrees on the nose. didn't put the rigid fork on so no measurement there.


----------



## Johnbonn (Apr 7, 2015)

Another Sergeant hitting the trails. A lot of fun!


----------



## RustyBarlow (11 mo ago)

Hi, all. I was wondering if anyone has run 45NRTH Dilinger4's? I'm on a v2 with 50mm rims.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

RustyBarlow said:


> Hi, all. I was wondering if anyone has run 45NRTH Dilinger4's? I'm on a v2 with 50mm rims.


I have run Maxxis FBF's and a couple others on my V1 and i45's. Where I did the major changeup was going 3.25 with a pair of Crux 27.5's. Less drivetrain drama and more smiles per mile. V3 and later are designed around 4.0's with their 83mm BB and 157mm rear axle. That lead to i64's and Van Helga 4.0's for the fatter experience.

V1 and V2 are rather similar and 3.25 is a great size with i45's. 
D4 does run narrower than the Van Helga. VH did not work on V1, way fatter than D4.


----------



## RustyBarlow (11 mo ago)

BansheeRune said:


> I have run Maxxis FBF's and a couple others on my V1 and i45's. Where I did the major changeup was going 3.25 with a pair of Crux 27.5's. Less drivetrain drama and more smiles per mile. V3 and later are designed around 4.0's with their 83mm BB and 157mm rear axle. That lead to i64's and Van Helga 4.0's for the fatter experience.
> 
> V1 and V2 are rather similar and 3.25 is a great size with i45's.
> D4 does run narrower than the Van Helga. VH did not work on V1, way fatter than D4.


 Thanks for the reply. I was pretty sure the PO said he ran 4.0 tires on it, but I may have mis remembered - also seemed like it was a marginal operation from the way he described it. I've got a line on some studded Dilinger 4's so I thought I'd ask. The season here is pretty short and I'm trying to come to terms with a snow and ice setup to ride more.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

RustyBarlow said:


> Thanks for the reply. I was pretty sure the PO said he ran 4.0 tires on it, but I may have mis remembered - also seemed like it was a marginal operation from the way he described it. I've got a line on some studded Dilinger 4's so I thought I'd ask. The season here is pretty short and I'm trying to come to terms with a snow and ice setup to ride more.


There are a few tweaks that make it doable. Flip a Boost ring and run the sliders back sufficiently to clear the tire. B-bolt adjustment may be required as well. Where the funk happens is in the first few gears upon backpedal. Chain will have tendency to dump down the cassette and be irritating however, a pedal stroke sets it right back in line. Definitely gives a bit more tire on the ground! Lower air pressure does enhance traction and flotation. Basically, you are trying to increase the tread on the ground. The D4's will be good in sand and loose conditions as well as snow.


----------



## 50wheeler (Nov 20, 2021)

RustyBarlow said:


> Thanks for the reply. I was pretty sure the PO said he ran 4.0 tires on it, but I may have mis remembered - also seemed like it was a marginal operation from the way he described it. I've got a line on some studded Dilinger 4's so I thought I'd ask. The season here is pretty short and I'm trying to come to terms with a snow and ice setup to ride more.


 while the van helgas are fatter than D4, the dillengers are taller, I've got bontrager gnarwhal 3.8, cakeater 4.0, maxxis fbf, the van helgas, and the D4 is the tallest of the bunch on 50mm rims. if height is an issue, and you want studs, gnarwhal or cakeater will lower your ride height. those two are about equal height.


----------



## RustyBarlow (11 mo ago)

BansheeRune said:


> There are a few tweaks that make it doable. Flip a Boost ring and run the sliders back sufficiently to clear the tire. B-bolt adjustment may be required as well. Where the funk happens is in the first few gears upon backpedal. Chain will have tendency to dump down the cassette and be irritating however, a pedal stroke sets it right back in line. Definitely gives a bit more tire on the ground! Lower air pressure does enhance traction and flotation. Basically, you are trying to increase the tread on the ground. The D4's will be good in sand and loose conditions as well as snow.





50wheeler said:


> while the van helgas are fatter than D4, the dillengers are taller, I've got bontrager gnarwhal 3.8, cakeater 4.0, maxxis fbf, the van helgas, and the D4 is the tallest of the bunch on 50mm rims. if height is an issue, and you want studs, gnarwhal or cakeater will lower your ride height. those two are about equal height.


Thanks for the replies. Cake Eater seems to ring a bell. I was at the shop the other day to pick up a new frame/mini/whatever-you-call-it pump after having my ride spoiled by a too low tire at the trailhead, having retired with extreme prejudice the old pump when it failed on me a couple weeks ago. Anyway, they have a decent selection of studded tires, but the sticker shock was intense. 
A ride by the house has me rethinking my stance on the wisdom/viability of winter biking. Or more specifically accepting that my current setup is ok for an occasional ride under the right conditions rather than expending a lot of money or effort for marginal gains. I rode a few blocks to the neighborhood dog walking spot/snomobile trail and struggled mightily to maintain traction and stay on top. Is a tire on the small side of 4" even going to matter?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

RustyBarlow said:


> Thanks for the replies. Cake Eater seems to ring a bell. I was at the shop the other day to pick up a new frame/mini/whatever-you-call-it pump after having my ride spoiled by a too low tire at the trailhead, having retired with extreme prejudice the old pump when it failed on me a couple weeks ago. Anyway, they have a decent selection of studded tires, but the sticker shock was intense.
> A ride by the house has me rethinking my stance on the wisdom/viability of winter biking. Or more specifically accepting that my current setup is ok for an occasional ride under the right conditions rather than expending a lot of money or effort for marginal gains. I rode a few blocks to the neighborhood dog walking spot/snomobile trail and struggled mightily to maintain traction and stay on top. Is a tire on the small side of 4" even going to matter?


I can say a 3.8 is going to be a decent amount of flotation but is not really going to replace a real fat bike for major snow ops. As I mentioned, 3.25's, I run them on both a V1 and V3. V1 has i45 rims and typically wears 3.0's while the V3 has i64 rims and wears 3.25's, 3.8's and 4.0's. The V3 with 3.25's is a dirt toy and 3.8/4.0 becomes a mild snow conditions toy. 

Frankly, the wider rims and 3.25's are actually far better in mild snow conditions on i64's rather than i45's. The difference is night and day between the two rim widths in terms of performance as well as snow capability.


----------



## dkelly (Mar 1, 2010)

Save some $ and keep your eyes open for a set of slightly used studded tires. I did this while waiting for my frame. There are a lot of Facebook market groups for fatbikes and ended up finding studded cake eaters for $100 for the pair w next to no wear. Paying full MSRP for these things is the equivalent of buying a couple of wheels for my truck. Totally get the sticker shock comment…its CrAzy.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

dkelly said:


> Save some $ and keep your eyes open for a set of slightly used studded tires. I did this while waiting for my frame. There are a lot of Facebook market groups for fatbikes and ended up finding studded cake eaters for $100 for the pair w next to no wear. Paying full MSRP for these things is the equivalent of buying a couple of wheels for my truck. Totally get the sticker shock comment…its CrAzy.


What it is is plain stupidity! Homey don't play dat! 
I keep an eye peeled at the loco sporting good consignment shop and have found many excellent items that keep the cost of my drug of choice down. Bicycles, the wonder drug! Helps with dealing with chemo... First hand experience on that one.

How's the bike doin ya, dkelly?


----------



## dkelly (Mar 1, 2010)

The Sergeant is fabulous! Just what I was lookng for. I'm actually bummed cuz winters coming to a close and I want to keep riding it in the white stuff. I'm on the hunt now for a pair of spring, summer and fall wheels. Take off the 80mm 27.5's and put on a set of 30mm 29'ers. I'm gonna pull off the Bluto fork and throw on a Pike I have kicking around. Really curious how she handles the trails when there is dirt beneath her.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

dkelly said:


> The Sergeant is fabulous! Just what I was lookng for. I'm actually bummed cuz winters coming to a close and I want to keep riding it in the white stuff. I'm on the hunt now for a pair of spring, summer and fall wheels. Take off the 80mm 27.5's and put on a set of 30mm 29'ers. I'm gonna pull off the Bluto fork and throw on a Pike I have kicking around. Really curious how she handles the trails when there is dirt beneath her.


Frankly, running 3.25's on i64 is working out very well. The feel is more on par with a plus and tire width is wide enough that the tire doesn't appear to be too narrow for the rim. Actually lovin it and have no interest in minus on the V3. Was originally planning on 29 x 2.6 or 2.8 on i40's but decided to shelf the idea.

Guessin the Wildcat, Middlechild and Sergeant V1 are kinda influencing things too.


----------



## kelbo (May 13, 2014)

Well I've had an XL V3 collecting dust for far too long. First time I've tried to build a bike, and researching everything I just got overwhelmed and put it all on the backburner. Right off the bat I bought the wrong fork and that killed my motivation. But I'm back, dying to ride, and determined to build this bike. I hate myself for selling my bucksaw and losing out on like 2 years of riding. I have read this entire thread again and am saving for another fork. Leaning toward a 29x3 or 27.5x4 with a mastodon. I'm fairly heavy at 300 pounds and not afraid to get trialsy as Banshee would say. So I need parts that will hold up to abuse from above and below. 

Looking forward to finally getting out and riding again.


----------



## munk1e (Jul 6, 2011)

Can anyone shed some light on crank options? I know the BB is 83mm, will any super boost crank work? I've seen some sarge's with SLX cranks and GX cranks and it's confusing the heck out of me! The boost cranks I have seem too small and the super boost ones I have looked correct but did not work properly once everything was tightened up. I have an email out to RSD, but I don't want to bug them with some of the more intricate things, so any help from you guys would be appreciated.

The bike has been amazing, anyone on the fence should grab one. I'be been running the rigid fork with 4.0 van Helgas and it's done amazing in snow, mud, dirt, anything I've thrown at it!


----------



## munk1e (Jul 6, 2011)

munk1e said:


> Can anyone shed some light on crank options? I know the BB is 83mm, will any super boost crank work? I've seen some sarge's with SLX cranks and GX cranks and it's confusing the heck out of me! The boost cranks I have seem too small and the super boost ones I have looked correct but did not work properly once everything was tightened up. I have an email out to RSD, but I don't want to bug them with some of the more intricate things, so any help from you guys would be appreciated.
> 
> The bike has been amazing, anyone on the fence should grab one. I'be been running the rigid fork with 4.0 van Helgas and it's done amazing in snow, mud, dirt, anything I've thrown at it!



I just realized my issue. The cranks I was trying to install came with an 83mm BB (for DH bikes) and for Sram cranks using super boost, you use the 73mm and some spacers. 

So I'm assuming anything super boost will work, but would like to hear if anyone else has any comments.


----------



## DrPDF (Jan 2, 2022)

munk1e said:


> I just realized my issue. The cranks I was trying to install came with an 83mm BB (for DH bikes) and for Sram cranks using super boost, you use the 73mm and some spacers.
> 
> So I'm assuming anything super boost will work, but would like to hear if anyone else has any comments.


I’m running slx superboost crankset. Works great


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Using Atlas ands 83mm appropriate spindle. It is very difficult to pass the interchangeability with Cinch as well as the chainring selection I already have on hand.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Has anyone test fit a 27.5x4.5 Barbegazi or Cake Eater on i65-70mm rim in the RSD/Sarge AL rigid 510mm fork?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nitrousjunky said:


> Has anyone test fit a 27.5x4.5 Barbegazi or Cake Eater on i65-70mm rim in the RSD/Sarge AL rigid 510mm fork?


Cannot say I have tried a 4.5 of any make yet. I do have 1st generation Van Helgas that for their class is one of the fatter on the market. These seem to have great clearance so I would like to test fit various tires for kicks 'n grins.


----------



## A. Rider (Jul 25, 2017)

This bike is awesome in 29er mode, and I still can’t believe I get to set this up as a fat bike. The big reason I chose this frame is because I already had two sets of SuperBoost 29er wheels from my full suspension bike and I was itching to ride a set on a hardtail, AND I also wanted a fat bike. I’m still pretty sure this is the only off-the-shelf SuperBoost hardtail that supports this.

I’m also going to run 27.5+ tires on the fat bike wheels (i50 rims, when they're eventually built), and I’ll want to mullet this bike sometimes 29” front/27.5+ rear. That mullet combo is why I’m going with a 541mm a-c/130mm travel fork, since mulleting it will slacken the HA to ~64.8 degrees and I probably shouldn't go slacker (it's currently at 65.9 degrees with 29" wheels front/rear). I ordered the RSD aluminum fork for when I run the fat tires, but that’s been backordered for months.

I wonder how different the Middlechild rides and feels as a 29er, because they sure have a lot in common.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

A. Rider, this is what makes the Sergeant a very nice choice. Change it up for the day's deeds as it can do plus, fat and mullet, geared or singlespeed. You have one of the best suited bikes for experimenting and trying various setups. 


Frankly, I switch from gears to singlespeed from time to time for that experience. No screwing around to go back to gears other than swap from spacers and cog to cassette. 15 minutes or less either way. Lock on grips make it even easier! At the moment, I am trying to find a pair of 29" Crux 3.25's so I can lace up a pair of wheels for those. Too much of my riding requires a little more tire with low pressure to ride. Love how the bike rides and performs!


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

I anyone happens to have a spare XL Sergeant V3 frame.......someone here may be in the market. I'll post over in classified as well, just figured i'd come right to the source.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

neilether said:


> I anyone happens to have a spare XL Sergeant V3 frame.......someone here may be in the market. I'll post over in classified as well, just figured i'd come right to the source.


Oh my! Tall order these days.


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

BansheeRune said:


> Oh my! Tall order these days.


Yep. A girl can dream though....


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

neilether said:


> Yep. A girl can dream though....


Would the latest iteration suffice?
Likely a lead time however, full warranty.
Hope you get it sorted and bring a good thing to a great person!


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

I still want to build one of these up.... This looks like one of those 4 season do all bikes like a Rocky Mountain Suzi Q and an Otos Voytek.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Mk3Rider said:


> I still want to build one of these up.... This looks like one of those 4 season do all bikes like a Rocky Mountain Suzi Q and an Otos Voytek.


Frankly, they are very utilitarian as well as versatile.


----------



## jfrunner (6 mo ago)

I bought a Sergeant V4 earlier this summer and plan on using it as a fat this winter. There was no "adventure build" remaining so I bought the regular config with the suspension fork and pre-ordered the RSD alu fork for my winter setup (I'm planning to use Vanhelga 27.5 x 4.0 tires). The ETA on the fork is always changing and now I'm starting to think that it will not arrive on time for me to "transform" my Sergeant into the fatbike I want/need. What are my alternatives? At this point I'm looking at rigid forks, but also suspension fork... I heard about the mastodon. Anybody tried the Lauf Carbonara? Any suggestion about what else I should be looking at? Thanks!


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

Wren makes a rigid and suspension fork that will clear fat tires. MPR makes rigid ones. What hub spacing are you going with for the fat wheel up front?

Check carver bikes also.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Mk3Rider said:


> Wren makes a rigid and suspension fork that will clear fat tires. MPR makes rigid ones. What hub spacing are you going with for the fat wheel up front?
> 
> Check carver bikes also.


The RSD aluminum is boost. The A/C is 510mm to keep the front end out of the ground. Wren looks to be 425mm A/C, waaaayyy too low for a Sergeant.


----------



## A. Rider (Jul 25, 2017)

jfrunner said:


> I bought a Sergeant V4 earlier this summer and plan on using it as a fat this winter. There was no "adventure build" remaining so I bought the regular config with the suspension fork and pre-ordered the RSD alu fork for my winter setup (I'm planning to use Vanhelga 27.5 x 4.0 tires). The ETA on the fork is always changing and now I'm starting to think that it will not arrive on time for me to "transform" my Sergeant into the fatbike I want/need. What are my alternatives? At this point I'm looking at rigid forks, but also suspension fork... I heard about the mastodon. Anybody tried the Lauf Carbonara? Any suggestion about what else I should be looking at? Thanks!


I'm getting worried too. I bought my Sergeant V4 frame in January and also pre-ordered their al. rigid fork (for a non-refundable $100 down) which they said was backordered until April; then June, then late July, then September, and now November. I thought I planned this coming winter's semi-fat bike build plenty in advance yet they keep moving the date the fork's supposed to be available.


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

BansheeRune said:


> The RSD aluminum is boost. The A/C is 510mm to keep the front end out of the ground. Wren looks to be 425mm A/C, waaaayyy too low for a Sergeant.


The wren rigid fat fork is 505mm a2c.... Hench the question what hub will be ran for the fatbike front wheel. Not too many boost rigid forks that clear a 4" tire.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Mk3Rider said:


> The wren rigid fat fork is 505mm a2c.... Hench the question what hub will be ran for the fatbike front wheel. Not too many boost rigid forks that clear a 4" tire.


Was thinking in terms of boost... Frankly, the RSD would have been very nice since I have Van Helga gen 1's on i64/70mm rims with clearance for more.
Time to look up Waltly Ti and se what they can do.
I would really like a Ti fork with a more suitable A/C that doesn't represent a compressed fork length. 530-540 would do that deed handily.


----------



## jfrunner (6 mo ago)

I'm planning to use the wheels that came with the bike, so Boost 15x110mm... The lack of availability of forks that clears 4" tires may push me to build/buy wheels for my winter setup...


----------



## A. Rider (Jul 25, 2017)

A. Rider said:


> I'm getting worried too. I bought my Sergeant V4 frame in January and also pre-ordered their al. rigid fork (for a non-refundable $100 down) which they said was backordered until April; then June, then late July, then September, and now November. I thought I planned this coming winter's semi-fat bike build plenty in advance yet they keep moving the date the fork's supposed to be available.


Now they just changed it to late December. What lying a$$holes. I should have bought another manufacturers frame.

"*11/10 Update – NEW Estimated Delivery: *Due to unforeseen circumstances the delivery of these forks have been pushed again – Late December."

They've been pulling this $hit all year long. It's expected to just trust their late December claim too?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. I was thinking of ordering one and an extended crown race from MTB Tools to make it more suitable in A/C.
Plan on hold for now...


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

Anyone have a sliding dropout with the derailleur hanger for a Sergeant V1/V2, Wildcat V2/V3 or a MiddleChild V1/V2?

Nuked my hanger a couple weeks back and they are sold out online.

TIA

[https://at.tumblr.com/skelt83/701195166720180224/449wrzmiczfy]


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Reach out to Alex. He’s in Taiwan but will respond. Meanwhile, singlespeed away until the part arrives.


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> Reach out to Alex. He’s in Taiwan but will respond. Meanwhile, singlespeed away until the part arrives.


Already did. No support options available. The cost of these parts is ridiculous as is the lack of availability for a part that often fails on bikes.


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

MinesPunk said:


> Already did. No support options available. The cost of these parts is ridiculous as is the lack of availability for a part that often fails on bikes.


I PM you 2 hrs ago - maybe you didn't receive it. Also, never received any inquiries from you. Here is the message.
Hey, email me [email protected]
we might have a couple options for you.
I'll be travelling the next 24 hours, but i'll respond over the weekend.
Cheers,
Alex


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Need
moar
pick
chores


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Flubber side down, who ever does that??

Gratz, Andrew! Enjoy the new adventure factory. It's gonna be hella phun!


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Yeah thanks man, for sure. Just gotta finish it now. It's been sitting here for over a year now, waiting. Trying to get caught up on "old projects" (you'll better understand if I can manage to get a Wildcat pic up tomorrow)

Anyways, moaning, groaning and excuses aside, it is nice to get "dirty this way" again.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

AndrewTO said:


> Yeah thanks man, for sure. Just gotta finish it now. It's been sitting here for over a year now, waiting. Trying to get caught up on "old projects" (you'll better understand if I can manage to get a Wildcat pic up tomorrow)
> 
> Anyways, moaning, groaning and excuses aside, it is nice to get "dirty this way" again.


Way to go, Andrew. Bikes are the best!
Hell, my Middlechild and Wildcat did their best to help me kick cancer to the curb this past year.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Way to go, Andrew. Bikes are the best!
> Hell, my Middlechild and Wildcat did their best to help me kick cancer to the curb this past year.


I caught wind of that in another post of yours. Congrats man! I'm glad you're here to tell the tale. Built bikes save lives!!!


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Pardon me, gotta post this for possible future reference ...

Sergeant v4
83mm BB shell
std RF 30mm Cinch BB bearings
2x2.5mm DS bearing cup
1x2.5mm nDS bearing cup
Alloy spindle cover "83MM BSA BB SLEEVE D30320"
6Sixc crank arms (swapped from Turbines)
Alloy crank spindle "83MM XC SPINDLE RF14918092503"
NO crank arm spacers
~0.9mm gap at preload ring

And because it can be a pita to find this the RF pdf is here ...






Public service announcement - Installing Race Face Cinch Cranks - NSMB.com Forums







nsmb.com





You may now return to your regularly scheduled programming. 😁


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Interestingly enough, the preload ring will display any deficiencies since they don't have much thread to work with.
There must be 89 varieties of BB shell sizes and axle widths these days. That makes every build a crap shoot.


----------



## 50wheeler (Nov 20, 2021)

This is what happens when I have too much time on my hands! Mounted a 27.5x4.5 gnarwhal on sd42 duroc rim, thinking it just might fit on the sergeant.. After pushing rear axle back all the way, spending way too much time trimming side knobs down, I got it to fit and not rub when torquing on the pedals. Then I got to thinking, why not put my farley 5 carbon fork, (cuz it's just sitting in the corner pissed about the mastodon on the farley) on this baby and see what happens. Well now sarge is a full fatty in the front and almost fully fatty in the rear. The rear still lays down a patch over 4" in the snow and measured 98mm wide at 7psi. Seems like more volume than a 27.5x4 cake eater and squishier too. So now I'm thinking about lacing up a 80mm mulefut to a front boost hub cuz that tire will fit in the stock aluminum fork. anyhoo, the ride is excellent, stable, comfortable yet sporty with this setup and I thought you guys might get a laugh out it.


----------



## A. Rider (Jul 25, 2017)

Where are you getting the stock aluminum fork from?


----------



## 50wheeler (Nov 20, 2021)

A. Rider said:


> Where are you getting the stock aluminum fork from?


it came with this bike i bought last year


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh what a difference rims make!









Sarge takes in the river view above Basalt, Colorado.

Love the hell outta the large but not too large tires! The Maxxis are dandy but the Van Helga 4.0's actually dwarf 'em in terms of fatness!
Me thinks Alex needs to get his ass in the keethcen an make us some forx, whattaya say, folks??


----------



## A. Rider (Jul 25, 2017)

50wheeler said:


> it came with this bike i bought last year


I must have just missed getting one of those forks. I bought my Sergeant V4 frame last January and I'm still waiting for the matching fork. It's really pissing me off.


----------



## dkelly (Mar 1, 2010)

BansheeRune I love the VanHelgas! Just took off the summer shoes and put them back on for the winter. Love their monster truck sound when I'm on the pavement!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

dkelly said:


> BansheeRune I love the VanHelgas! Just took off the summer shoes and put them back on for the winter. Love their monster truck sound when I'm on the pavement!
> View attachment 2014192


Between tires.... 
Okie, well... I have the Alex Blizzerk 70's that I run Crux 3.25's for some of my dirtin' escapades. The rims are i64 and the Cruxes (I love that) are similar in appearance to the ole Knard 3.8's 
on Rolling Darryls in form. Maxxis FBR's are a little fatter and a t'weener in the mix. They are ~200g lighter than the FBF and don't washout like the FBF had tendency to. I have a pair of FBF prototypes (No label other than Not For Resale). They sucked right out loud!! Enter the Van Helga! Yay!! fAtness!! The VH on i64 has awesome form and functions wonderfully. 
At the time, I could not find the Sun/Ringle rims, so went with Alex. Either way, the black finish was going away so the rims would be visible in the middle of blackwall tires. Not many skinwall 
options in that timeframe either. Trials4Ever has the skinwall VH's on the Pea Soup Green V3, they look smashing on black rims, by the way! 

Lovely build with your V4! Looks stunning with the shox of the rock kind!


----------



## A. Rider (Jul 25, 2017)

A. Rider said:


> I'm getting worried too. I bought my Sergeant V4 frame in January and also pre-ordered their al. rigid fork (for a non-refundable $100 down) which they said was backordered until April; then June, then late July, then September, and now November. I thought I planned this coming winter's semi-fat bike build plenty in advance yet they keep moving the date the fork's supposed to be available.


Hey Alex from RSD Bikes, (as you're aware) you've been lying nearly every month for a full year now about the availability of the al. rigid fork for the Sergeant frame. I bought my frame last January and I still won't be able to ride it with 4.0 tires this winter. Please be honest and answer when it will actually be available, instead of this monthly update bullshitting.


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

A. Rider said:


> Hey Alex from RSD Bikes, (as you're aware) you've been lying nearly every month for a full year now about the availability of the al. rigid fork for the Sergeant frame. I bought my frame last January and I still won't be able to ride it with 4.0 tires this winter. Please be honest and answer when it will actually be available, instead of this monthly update bullshitting.
> View attachment 2015463


We sent out a newsletter update yesterday explaining a bit of what’s going on. RSD Bikes - Delivery Update
No one is “bullshitting” or “lying” to anybody. We’ve been as transparent as we could while dealing with all the pandemic delays and the aftermath. But Yes, that meant regular updates and Yes, things have changed several times. And I hate to say it, but we won’t see any “normalcy” before mid 2023.
Take a look at the newsletter and if you have any questions, feel free to email me anytime. [email protected]


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

RSD Bikes said:


> We sent out a newsletter update yesterday explaining a bit of what’s going on. RSD Bikes - Delivery Update
> No one is “bullshitting” or “lying” to anybody. We’ve been as transparent as we could while dealing with all the pandemic delays and the aftermath. But Yes, that meant regular updates and Yes, things have changed several times. And I hate to say it, but we won’t see any “normalcy” before mid 2023.
> Take a look at the newsletter and if you have any questions, feel free to email me anytime. [email protected]


Alex, I just wanna know where my snow is. You guys always have it on backorder. Now I gotta wait til the end of January?? 

You're lettin the Mayor down! 

The Mayor didn't approve this message...


----------



## A. Rider (Jul 25, 2017)

RSD Bikes said:


> We sent out a newsletter update yesterday explaining a bit of what’s going on. RSD Bikes - Delivery Update


I never received this newsletter update.


----------



## dkelly (Mar 1, 2010)

There is a guy on the Facebook RSD group that is selling a Sergeant rigid fork.


----------



## A. Rider (Jul 25, 2017)

dkelly said:


> There is a guy on the Facebook RSD group that is selling a Sergeant rigid fork.


Thank you dkelly! I found the listing and the seller is just a 1 hour drive from where I'm on vacation right now. We leave in less than 2 days and the interstate we take goes right smack through his town. The odds of this are improbable, unbelievable.


----------



## dkelly (Mar 1, 2010)

Fabulous! Looks like you will save a little coin too! Cheers!


----------

